# December Rainbow Babies!!! Congrats New Mom scoobydrlp PINK!



## MightyMom

December Dragon babies here!

Justkeeptryin - Nov 10th :pink: Emelia
katestar53 - Nov 16th :blue: Harvey
Miss1997 - Nov 23rd :blue: Max 
Future Mama - Nov 27th :pink: Maya
Bay - Nov 30th :blue:
Krippy - Dec 1st :blue: Raif
Baby Bell - Dec 3rd :blue: Lewis
love1623 - Dec 3rd - :blue: Ethan
xCookieDoughx - Dec 6th :blue: Rylan
Nitengale - Dec 10th :pink: Aila
grenouille - Dec 11th :blue: Xavier
GreyGirl - Dec 11th :pink: Isabelle
Donna_Barnes - Dec 12th :pink: Violet
LalaR - Dec 12th :pink: Bethan
crancherry - Dec 14th :pink: Caitlyn
toothfairy29 - Dec 15th :blue: Joseph
Dreamermama - Dec 16th :pink: Scarlett
Leliana - Dec 17th :pink: Taylor
scoobydrlo - Dec 27th :pink: Camden

Thread Members / Due Date / Flavour
brittbray04 - Dec 7 - :pink:
hopefulthstym - Dec 9
MommaDucky - Dec 13 - :blue:
MalcolmsMiss - Dec 18 - :yellow:
Wendyk07 - Dec 24 :pink:

MightyMom - :angel:
asibling4gi04 - :angel:
Gem09 - :angel:
Wiggler - :angel:
Want2bemommy4 - :angel:
amjon - :angel:
Crystal5483 - :angel:
FeLynn - :angel:
jennijunni - :angel:
blav - :angel:

Here is our bumper sticker! Enjoy!
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t519/MightyMum/Banner.jpg
Code for bumper sticker:
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t519/MightyMum/Banner.jpg[/IMG*][/URL*]
(Remove the * after /IMG and /URL)


----------



## Krippy

I am with you Mighty! I am loving every minute of this dragon rainbow baby! :)


----------



## MightyMom

YAY Krippy! I didn't see your BFP announcement! How exciting!


----------



## Krippy

I didn't put one up! :blush:

I was so excited to see your name! Congrats hun! :cloud9:

When did you find out?


----------



## MightyMom

Yesterday! :) I had a ton of ICs I was using and last Wednesday a really REALLY faint line came up, of course the day I ran out. I figured it was an evap line. I ordered more, but they didn't come in the post until yesterday. I tested and it looked more solid so I used my digital and BAM! Preggo! It says "2-3 weeks" so I am further along than I suspected. I also have been having regular blood draws and my doctor wanted me to come in this week since my hCG levels weren't dropping like he expected. He'll be surprised to see a baby in there! (I know my levels hit at least below 25mIU because I was testing negative for 10 consecutive days!)


----------



## Krippy

That is amazing news! I went for bloodwork last week. I was 22 @ 11dpo and 68 @ 13dpo. I found out really early and now I am waiting for my dating scan on the 23rd of this month! So excited and nervous! :)


----------



## MightyMom

I was looking at your ticker and SO jealous that you found out so early!! I was ticking off the days: 10dpo...11dpo...12dpo...I didn't get my BFP until 21dpo! Well, kind of at 18dpo when the doc took my bloods and I was at 410.9. But I didn't see the stick glow until 21dpo, LOL. I have a scan booked Thursday, At 5 weeks they should at least be able to see a fetal pole and sac and have a rough estimate of the date. I'm REALLY hoping the baby is due 12.12.12!


----------



## Krippy

I feel like I have been pregnant forever though bc I found out so early! Time is going by so slowly and I can't even tell people why I am so bloated and why I am so happy! Going to try and wait until the 13th or 14th week to tell everyone. I am excited to hear about your scan and see a pic! :)


----------



## blav

Yay, so exciting! I hope I'll get a due date tomorrow! After that, maybe I'll update my status and ticker! My TTC ticker is wrong anyway!


----------



## MightyMom

LOL blav, mine too probably. I just guessed with m/c being CD1 and assuming CD14 was my O-day.

Kippy: I plan on telling my family at our annual family picnic in June. I will be 15 or so weeks by then, so FXed that it will be safe enough to share.


----------



## Krippy

WooHoo! Blav found us! :) GL tomorrow hun! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## blav

Yeah, I don't know how else you would figure it out until you have a dating scan MightyMom! My period started on March 5 and I O'd on March 23 so my EDD should be somewhere between the 10th and the 14th I think!


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh blav we have almost the same dates!


----------



## blav

Yay! Maybe we'll all have the same EDD, haha! I hope I can remember to keep checking in here! I'm so forgetful!


----------



## Krippy

Hey Girls! I O'd between the 20th and 23rd~! Not really sure what day, just sure that we caught that eggie! We are all so close in our EDD I think!


----------



## MightyMom

I can't wait until we all get our 8 week dating scan! I would squeel if we all get an EDD of 12.12.12! How strange would that be??


----------



## Krippy

I am having my dating scan on April 23rd (6.3) and another at or around 8-9 weeks! I am pretty sure that I will have a u/s every month once 20 weeks hits. I will get to see lots of my bubs! :) There won't be any surprise with sex I don't think!

What do you girls want? Other than a happy and healthy baby! I really want another boy but would love a girl as well.


----------



## blav

Omg, I didn't even think of that 12.12.12. My last due date was 2.29, leap day! Of course I don't really care either way boy or girl as long as it's healthy! However, we do have a bunch of boy stuff because our angel was a boy so I'd be super happy with a boy. Once we found out Mateo as a boy, I did also really set my heart on a boy. But, alas, we would be just as happy with a girl! I adore our girl name (Isla Mattie...Mattie being short for Mateo).


----------



## blav

Oh, and I'm supposed to have u/s every two weeks to check cervical length and then once a week last trimester. That is what my doctor had said at my follow up so I hope she doesn't change her mind!


----------



## MightyMom

Well I would like to have a boy to compliment the daughter we already have, but I will be thrilled with any H&H baby. The chinese gender calculator predicts a girl, but it predicted a boy for my DD, and was wrong.

My other thought is my DD was born year of the Tiger also known as the Yin or female energy. December will still be year of the Dragon or Yang male energy. So it would be really cool to have my Yin and Yang. I kind of want it to be a boy just so I can say that.


----------



## blav

No where else is answering me, can you ladies think of any questions I should ask tomorrow morning? I know I'm going to ask about scheduling the cerclage placement. Anything else?


----------



## blav

Haha, MightyMom, I love the meaning behind it. Okay, okay...we all have boys due on the same day...what are the chances?


----------



## Nitengale

Hi! I am so due in December! :happydance: It will be exactly one year from my loss. I would love to join you guys in this wait! Congrats to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

blav: I'm not sure what you should ask. Maybe you could ask about restricted activities. There might be more things you should avoid when you need a cerclage? Foods to avoid? Things that may help you with any symptoms you are having?

Welcome Nitengale! How did you find out you were pregnant so early??


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello!!! Please can I join your thread?? Due 4th december I think!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Can I join too please?? Due dec 7th I believe. One year after the loss of my baby at 25 weeks :(. This is a gift from my angel baby I'm sure. Hoping to get offered an early scan when I let thendoc know tonight that I'm preggo! If not I'll be getting a private one. It's going to be a long 40 weeks for us all I guess? Here's to a healthy pregnancy for us all xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

terrified and lonely..please allow me to join? Preg due 12-15 but I feel empty and not so preg just like I did with my last 2 recent losses..I go for my first appointment on 4/20 please help me count down and pass time..Anyone else not having any nausea ??? :shrug::hugs: congrats by the way!:happydance:


----------



## Donna_barnes

I don't have any nausea or any symptoms either really, think I'd prefer to be throwing up all the time! The only indicator is tiredness. Are you tired? Any other symptoms? Please remember all pregnancies are different. Yo will be wishing you never said anything in a couple of weeks when you feel sick all the time!xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna thanks so much! I am tired, sore bbs, moody and thirsty...thats about it for me.. Hope this is it or I am prob done trying..too old.. :hugs:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Let's think positive. These babies WILL stick and I'm 8 months we are going to be wishing these babies out of our bodies some can meet them :) My situation is slightly different to yours in that I lost my baby at 25 weeks, hoping this baby doesn't have the same problems but won't know until about 15 weeks so it's king to be a long journey!!!

You have plenty of symptoms so try not to worry too much. Did you say your scan is on the 20th? I'm resisting buying extra private scans this time as cost me a fortune last time!!!

You know what they say, third time lucky?? Sure thawill be the case for you. Don't stss, doesn't help xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna sure hope you are right! I am soooo sad and sorry for your loss..I cannot even imagine..I am so selfish for crying and pouting after seeing what some of you ladies have endured. Hugs! Here's to our rainbow babies ! PLEASE LET IT BE!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crancherry

Hi ladies, can I join you? My due date is Dec. 7. Have an ultrasound scheduled for April 25 (2 weeks away) and it is SO HARD to wait :( Haven't had many symptoms other than sore bbs, and achy/crampy off and on. Woke up this morning and they are not very sore...I know it's normal to come and go but I can't stand it! Won't be able to stop worrying until I see my little bean on the screen. 

Find myself poking at them all day to see if they are still sore...anyone else obsessing over this? When I miscarried before, they quit being sore right away so now I am paranoid. No bleeding or spotting at all yet though, so fx'd all is well!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Jodi, Donna, and Toothfairy...welcome!

Blav...I would ask what the plan of action is. Options for the next coming months so that you will feel confident in the pregnancy! :)


----------



## Krippy

Hi Crancherry !


----------



## Krippy

blav said:


> Haha, MightyMom, I love the meaning behind it. Okay, okay...we all have boys due on the same day...what are the chances?

I know I think that might be fate~! :cloud9:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Don't be daft, we all have our own pain to carry, makes us appreciate the good things that happen doesn't it? I was actually planning on stopping TTC for a while as I hadn't given myself enough time to grieve and my anxiety was getting outof control, and whilst I was waiting for AF so I could start taking the pill I got the BFP lol, everything happens for a reason I believe and as painful as your miscarriages were is was most likely mother nature showing you the baby wasn't compatible with life. I bled a lot from week 5 to 15 and it turns out m baby wasn't compatible with life and had several problems with him, so think I was trying to miscarry as your body just knows when something isn't right. 

I'm going to be laughing at you when you're complaining of nausea lol xx


----------



## Krippy

Hi Nitengale! So glad you found us hun? How are you doing today?


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry for your loss Donna but I am also glad fate stepped in and dealt you your BFP! :) Congrats hun!


----------



## asibling4gi04

crancherry. I am in same boat..Feel empty inside..no appointment in sight until 4/20.. tired, thirsty, cranky is all i feel.. I am glad you found me! maybe we can help each other through! :hugs::hugs: bbs are sore on and off for me.. Im more worried about no nausea...


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI KRIPPY!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna, you are so right..our angels were not compatable with life..I never looked at it that way! I love your positive spirit. I hope you do get the chance to laugh at me about nausea! I pray for that day to come! I hope its soon! STALK ME and find out!:haha:


----------



## katestar53

Hello ladies :)

Can I join u all? I got my :bfp: on the 27th March after TTC for a long year. We had a MC almost a year ago so we are hoping and praying this little one sticks!

Am feeling ok, was having some cramps on and off over the last few weeks but they have disappeared. And my boobies are super sore, OH isnt not even allowed at touch them atm! Not much MS so far, have felt queasy here and there so am slighty concerned about that. I have heard thsat MS is a good sign, shows that the bubba is growing as they should. Have a early scan booked for Saturday, am so very scared but really want to know how the LO is doing.

Sending you all hugs and kisses

Kate xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi Kate! X


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Kate! I wouldn't worry too much about the MS...I never had it with my son just the odd evening of nausea and a few weeks of not knowing what I wanted to eat...nothing would satisfy me. I found out it was veggie wraps and it seems to be working with this one too. Hoping that means another boy for me! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi KAtie and good luck..We are in same boat..but my appointment is not until 4/20 until than I am going bonkers! CONGRATS AND sorry for your past loss..:hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

I have also been having cramps on and off for two weeks. No real MS yet. But thirsty and tired an have been having tingly nipples. I really hope that we can all relax some but I know it's so hard to do after loss. Happy to be waiting with you guys. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome to:
toothfairy29
Donna_barnes
asibling4gi04
crancherry
katestar53
!!!

Sorry for all of your losses. But the good news is that you are being positive by being here! You are in the PREGNANCY forum and that is a good outlook to have! Praying for sticky baby dust for all of you!

My first scan is tomorrow, I am SO NERVOUS about what they will see!

My symptoms: DIZZINESS! I feel motion sick, like sea sick. I hate it. I never got MS with my DD! Other than that, tired but no other symptoms. My boobs are normal (I think). I do pee a lot though.

I think maybe after a m/c our "normal" changes. So even though we think we have no symptoms, we really do have carry over. Or something. That's what I tell myself. Like maybe my boobs ARE bigger, but they stayed where they were after my last m/c?


----------



## asibling4gi04

nitengal welcome and congrats! Hopefully all of our journeys will end with a healthy baby in our arms! How are you ??

Mighty mom, how sweet and wonderful of you to bring such a positive feel to the doom and gloom I have been feeling! CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK ON SCAN! I CANNOT WAIT TO HEAR/SEE THE NEWS!:hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

asibling4gi04 said:


> nitengal welcome and congrats! Hopefully all of our journeys will end with a healthy baby in our arms! How are you ??
> 
> Mighty mom, how sweet and wonderful of you to bring such a positive feel to the doom and gloom I have been feeling! CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK ON SCAN! I CANNOT WAIT TO HEAR/SEE THE NEWS!:hugs:

Aww thanks for asking. I am ok, still in the early days so I do have some nerves. But really happy that I am pregnant again. I have a Daughter and DH has a son but we don't have one together so this will be magical. How are you doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe how very lovely! congrats! I am a wreck..had 2 recent losses and I feel like a third is coming..no bleeding, cramping or spotting but I didnt have it with my losses either.. Just very empty, normal, not pregger type of feeling..if I had nausea a wee bit, I think I would feel optimistic about this pregnancy but I dont so I dont.. :shrug::cry::hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

asibling4gi04 said:


> awe how very lovely! congrats! I am a wreck..had 2 recent losses and I feel like a third is coming..no bleeding, cramping or spotting but I didnt have it with my losses either.. Just very empty, normal, not pregger type of feeling..if I had nausea a wee bit, I think I would feel optimistic about this pregnancy but I dont so I dont.. :shrug::cry::hugs:


Don't feel bad! I didn't have any symptoms with DD at all until 23 weeks. I felt very "not pregnant" for the first five months of my pregnancy. Not everyone reacts to hCG the same way. You are one of the lucky few whose bodies don't have crazy reactions to it! Considering how icky I am feeling today, count yourself VERY VERY lucky, LOL!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:cry::cry:mighty mom., this is what worries me., I am not usually the lucky one,..with my daughter I had hyperemesis very sick frm months 1-5 had iv fluids etc.. these past 2 mc, nothing..and today, nothng..so scared..


----------



## Nitengale

Right there with you. I had my loss at 11 weeks, I had no bleeding, cramping, or anything either until that point. Not many symptoms either. I also do wish for some MS.


----------



## MightyMom

Well I never believed them when they said every pregnancy is different, but I am sick with this one and wasn't with my last. So maybe your body learned how to deal with the hCG after your hypermesis? Or maybe there was another thing going on that caused the hypermesis besides the hCG?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Idk what to think nitengal n mightmom. I just know its out of my control..fate holds the cards!:(


----------



## Future Mama

Can I join you girls? I have had 2 miscarriages in the past few months, and really praying this one sticks! My due date is Dec 16


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Future Mama! If you need some positivity and hope, this is the place to be!


----------



## Nitengale

Welcome Future Mama! Sorry about your losses but glad you are here now!

asibling4gi04: I know it is hard but try to be positive, it will only help!:hugs:


----------



## katestar53

asibling4gi04 said:


> :cry::cry:mighty mom., this is what worries me., I am not usually the lucky one,..with my daughter I had hyperemesis very sick frm months 1-5 had iv fluids etc.. these past 2 mc, nothing..and today, nothng..so scared..

Try and stay postitive sweetie, we are all here for you and it's great we have each other for support in this incredible, scary and amazing journey :hugs: Im trying to take each day as it comes but time has completely slowed down!!! The 12 week mark seems so far away :(


----------



## katestar53

MightyMom said:


> Welcome to:
> toothfairy29
> Donna_barnes
> asibling4gi04
> crancherry
> katestar53
> !!!
> 
> Sorry for all of your losses. But the good news is that you are being positive by being here! You are in the PREGNANCY forum and that is a good outlook to have! Praying for sticky baby dust for all of you!
> 
> My first scan is tomorrow, I am SO NERVOUS about what they will see!
> 
> My symptoms: DIZZINESS! I feel motion sick, like sea sick. I hate it. I never got MS with my DD! Other than that, tired but no other symptoms. My boobs are normal (I think). I do pee a lot though.
> 
> I think maybe after a m/c our "normal" changes. So even though we think we have no symptoms, we really do have carry over. Or something. That's what I tell myself. Like maybe my boobs ARE bigger, but they stayed where they were after my last m/c?

Thanks for the warm welcome Mighty Mum ( love your name btw!!!). Glad I found this thread, am on the December snowflake thread as well but even though they all lovely, you guys understand more about the heartache of previous losses and the ups and downs of being pregnant again!

Good luck with you scan, let us know how it goes 

Kate xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks Kate! I lurk a bit in the 1st Tri forum, but ever since my first loss I have really lost the innocence of pregnancy. It isn't all joy and sunshine anymore and I think that PALs are always a bit more tactful about how they say things. Maybe we should make a little graphic for this thread too?? I put everyone's due dates on the first post so we can keep track of each other!


----------



## katestar53

Yeah that would be awesome x x


----------



## blav

This thread has grown like a wildfire! I need to catch up! I had my ultrasound today (technically 5 +2, but I o on CD 19, five days later than "average"). All that could be seen was a little black "dot", the gestational sac. The nurse practitioner said that they saw what they needed to, which gives me a little relief! I go back on May 3 for another ultrasound and to meet with my doctor (who didn't have an appointment available which is why I saw the nurse practitioner).


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats blav! Countdown to the next scan, so glad that the baby is where it needs to be.


----------



## Krippy

So fabulous Blav! Congratulations! :)


----------



## blav

Thanks, ladies! It's good news, but I can't let my mind rest at ease until I actually see something growing in there at the next scan. Only 3 weeks away, I know it will go by fast. I haven't really had symptoms. Cramping off and on, feel tired (but I like sleep so can't tell exactly how much is fatigue, lol), urinating a little more, a little more thirsty than usual, and nausea off and on. It's also so easy to symptom spot and overanalyze everything. Hopefully everything checks out okay with my labwork and the next 3 weeks fly by!


----------



## Nitengale

Congrats blav! 

My doc still hasn't called back with my appointment for my 7 week scan. Hope she does soon!


----------



## blav

Nitengale said:


> Congrats blav!
> 
> My doc still hasn't called back with my appointment for my 7 week scan. Hope she does soon!

I hope so too...it's nice to have smaller "goals" to count down to!


----------



## asibling4gi04

You ladies are the best..my edd is,dec 15th and I hope to see that happen!;) soo glad we found eachother!;)


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing this morning? I'm so nervous I'm getting my third blood test to see if my hcg is still doubling. Please pray for me that this little bean is growing like it should. Is anyone else getting their levels checked due to previous miscarriages?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Good luck future..i wish..nothing for.me until 4/20!


----------



## Krippy

I had mine checked...it actually tripled in 24 hours. It was 22 @ 11dpo and then 68 @ 13 dpo. I was really excited! :) Thinking of you!


----------



## crancherry

I wish too! But I don't get to go in until the 25th...SO FAR away at the moment! Husband and I are self employed and don't have insurance, and I don't qualify for assistance, so I have to be choosy about visits. Hard to believe, but there are no individual insurance policies in Texas that cover maternity. So if you don't have employer coverage but aren't low income enough for Medicaid, you are on your own :shrug:

Once I go to my appt and see all is well, I will get a "package deal" with a midwife to cover all the prenatals, delivery, and postnatal visits and start payments on that. And hope to god that no major problems arise! But hey, what are you supposed to do, put life on the backburner? 

It is great to be able to come here and find some support, that really helps with the anxiety and waiting.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Same boat crancherry..no ins..do not qualify unless its.pregnancy related so im stuck waiting! I I'm


----------



## Future Mama

Is anyone else still peeing on pregnancy tests lol. I don't know why I had the urge to take one this morning, and of course it came up within 2 seconds, but I keep analyzing if I think it's dark enough! Being pregnant after a mc is so stressful!


----------



## brittbray04

We are expecting our rainbow baby! I am due december 7th. We had an early scan on this past Monday, everything looked as it is supposed too. I am trying to put aside my fears and enjoy every moment of this pregnancy. 

My last pregnancy with our twins was a very rough one and didnt have a happy ending :-(. We are hoping all goes perfect with this one and results in a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Britt.soooo sad n sorry for your loss but congrats on you on your new news!!:)


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi Brit, welcome!! So sorry for your loss. I lost my little one at 25 weeks so know how horrific it is.

You US and Canada guys, your healthcare system confuses me! Can't believe you have to pay to be looked after. What do people do when they can't afford? What I'd you had a baby that needed extra care, do you have to pay for that on top? I'm so grateful for the NHS here in the UK (although I pay plenty of tax for it!).i am awaiting an appointment for my early scan, should be within the next two weeks...can come soon enough!!

Future mama, I peed on one again yesterday, no idea why, I just wanted the reassurance (even though a positive pregnancy test doesn't even guarantee everything's ok)! Guess we are neurotic after what we have been through. Xxx


----------



## Krippy

In Canada we don't have to pay...we have free healthcare here, well we pay taxes so we don't have to pay for healthcare. lol Only the US has to pay if they don't have insurance!


----------



## MightyMom

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing this morning? I'm so nervous I'm getting my third blood test to see if my hcg is still doubling. Please pray for me that this little bean is growing like it should. Is anyone else getting their levels checked due to previous miscarriages?

I have a scan today, I will ask that they check my hCGs as well. So nervous!


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome brittbray04!!

Glad that your scan went well, we'll keep our fingers crossed that it continues!


----------



## LalaR

Could I very cautiously join you? I am 13dpo and pregnant again after 2 early losses in Sept 11 and Feb 12. I'm still at the stage of daily poas and checking for bleeding every couple of hours. Trying hard to keep optimistic and not worry too much. My EDD is 21st Dec so hopefully I will have a babe in arms in time for Christmas!!


----------



## katestar53

brittbray04 said:


> We are expecting our rainbow baby! I am due december 7th. We had an early scan on this past Monday, everything looked as it is supposed too. I am trying to put aside my fears and enjoy every moment of this pregnancy.
> 
> My last pregnancy with our twins was a very rough one and didnt have a happy ending :-(. We are hoping all goes perfect with this one and results in a happy, healthy pregnancy!


Welcome Brittbray04 and so sorry to here about your losses :hugs: This thread is full of some lovely and AMAZING ladies so any time your feeling down or sad we are all here for u :)


----------



## katestar53

Welcome LalaR :) Congrats on your BFP! I was like you and was POAS like a maniac, my OH had to physically take my purse from me to stop me buying any more tests! So sorry about you previous losses :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome LalaR!!

Try to keep positive! It is so hard not to worry, but this thread is full of PALs who understand your compulsive need to POAS. ;)


----------



## Donna_barnes

LalaR said:


> Could I very cautiously join you? I am 13dpo and pregnant again after 2 early losses in Sept 11 and Feb 12. I'm still at the stage of daily poas and checking for bleeding every couple of hours. Trying hard to keep optimistic and not worry too much. My EDD is 21st Dec so hopefully I will have a babe in arms in time for Christmas!!

Hi lala. What a lovely Xmas pressie that will be!!! I check for bleeding every time I pee lol, it's going to be a looooong journey. Welcome xxx


----------



## LalaR

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Just got my hcg back. 77 at 3+6 weeks so I am happy with that. Not going to be able to have it done again before Monday now so by then it should be over 200. Fingers crossed.
It is crazy how badly the losses affect us isn't it. Hopefully we will all have our forever babies for Christmas. Knowing my luck I will end up pushing all day that day!!! lol


----------



## Gem09

Hi Ladies

Congratulations on your Pregnancies!!

Im 5 weeks n 1 day pregnant!

My doctor has referred me for an early scan as i miscarried in Dec 2010!

Think my EDD is 12th December 2012, nice Christmas present.

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi gem, welcome xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Gem09!

Very nice that you will get an early scan. Do you know when yet?


----------



## Gem09

MightyMom said:


> Welcome Gem09!
> 
> Very nice that you will get an early scan. Do you know when yet?


Thankyou!!

No, not yet, but he said i should get a letter within the next week or so.

x


----------



## Future Mama

I just got my hcg results back. They are at 918 on 18dpo, up from 309 on 15dpo. They're still doubling in the correct amount of time, I was just hoping they would double a little quicker. It seems like everyone else's double every 30 hours, and mine are at every 45 hours. I guess no matter what I'm going to worry about it.


----------



## MightyMom

Had my appointment today. Saw a dot on the scan just like it should have been. Measured 5 + 1! Will go for bloodwork on Wednesday and a follow up scan next Thursday. So for what can be told, all looks good!
 



Attached Files:







Dot1.JPG
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nitengale

MightyMom: that is a lovely picture and lovely news. So happy for you!!!


When did you guys get morning sickness? I still don't have it. Really trying hard not to worry.


----------



## MightyMom

I never got it with my DD or prior pregnancies. But this one I started getting it at 21dpo.


----------



## katestar53

Morning ladies, hope you are all well :) Its only bloody FRIDAYYYYYYY!! Yippee, cant wait to chill out this w'end and eat lots!!! Im feeling good today, no MS, just sore boobs and tired. Am a little bit worried as my symptoms have calmed down a bit but am trying to stay postitive. Have my first early scan tomorrow at 9am, eeeek :wacko: Am so nervous but just pray and hope that we see the LO with a nice strong heartbeat. If that happens I think I will just breakdown and cry so fingers crossed all is ok. 

Mighy Mom - lovely scan piccie, glad it went well and looking forward to your next scan picture! 

Future Mama - Try not to worry about your HCG levels. They are doubling so they are on the right track :)

Have a SUPER w'end everyone, will update you 2morrow after the scan and hopefully I will have a beautiful scan piccie to show off!

Kate :hug:


----------



## katestar53

Nitengale said:


> MightyMom: that is a lovely picture and lovely news. So happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> When did you guys get morning sickness? I still don't have it. Really trying hard not to worry.

Hi Nitengale, I had a little queasiness a few days back but nothing since so try not to worry. Having done some research on the boards it seems like not everyone suffers from it. In fact I found a figure that suggest only 50-75% of pregnant women suffer from MS so maybe we are in the lucky 25%!! I hope so as I hate being sick :nope:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mightymom, aw so precious! congrats! thanks for sharing!

Nitengal, those HCG results are pergect! yay!

How is everyone?? WELCOME TO THE NEW LADIES!:hugs:

AFM, STILL NO NAUSEA ..STILL FEEL EMPTY LIKE MY LAST 2 MC.. 7 MORE DAYS I SHOULD HAVE SOME ANSWERS! :cry::shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Can I join? I got a few faint positives yesterday and this morning, took a digi and got a positive. :happydance: 

Congrats to everyone! x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS WIGGLER! WELCOME! HOW R U FEELNG??:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling good, absolutely terrified cos its so early, but trying to think positive. How are you feeling hun? x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

WIGGLER, You are going to be sorry you asked..I am obsessing over lack of nausea. With my last 2 pregnancies, the baby never showed up for the scans..d&c both times..with my daughter, I was sick from say one and it got real bad but she made it into the world..this pregnancy feels the same as my last 2..i feel too normal and no nausea. no food aversions,no queeziness.. its giving me an empty, sad feeling..my first appointment is not until 4/20..yikes..anyway sorry to take away your positive mood..I am just grasping at straws for a sign, an answer, anything that will comfort me!:cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: With my daughter I had NO symptoms apart from feeling a bit hungrier and even that didn't happen til about 8 weeks. I have all my fingers crossed for this to be your rainbow baby hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks it means a lot..SO GLAD YOU FOUND US! Whats your EDD?? Near Christmas?? :shrug::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Xmas day :D That'll probably change when I have a scan, but so far its Xmas day :D x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOW WONDERFUL! WHAT A GIFT! Have a Happy and Healthy 9!:happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Huge congrats Wiggler!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats wiggler. Here's hoping for a healthy 9 months


----------



## jennijunni

Can I join you ladies?? My name is Jenn, an we just found out we are expecting #5 bio, 7th child (long story! LOL )! This is my 8th pregnancy. I had 2 2nd trimester losses last year. One in June, a boy we named Judah, I was 17 weeks. And then in November a girl at 15 weeks. It was an awful year last year. But we are again cautiously expecting another in December, December 16th which is one day before one of my daughters birthdays!! I am taking progesterone and asprin, in the hopes that it will help me keep this baby. I hope to get to know all of you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry for your losses.jenni, welcome! We are a day apart in due dates if I get that far.. Congrats!


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome to:
Wiggler
jennijunni
!!!

Kate: can't wait to hear about your scan!

JJ: Hope this sticky bean sticks!

Wiggler: A Christmas baby! Can't imagine a better present!


----------



## Future Mama

jennijunni said:


> Can I join you ladies?? My name is Jenn, an we just found out we are expecting #5 bio, 7th child (long story! LOL )! This is my 8th pregnancy. I had 2 2nd trimester losses last year. One in June, a boy we named Judah, I was 17 weeks. And then in November a girl at 15 weeks. It was an awful year last year. But we are again cautiously expecting another in December, December 16th which is one day before one of my daughters birthdays!! I am taking progesterone and asprin, in the hopes that it will help me keep this baby. I hope to get to know all of you!

I'm so sorry for your losses. But congrats on your :bfp:! We are due the same day! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## jennijunni

Thanks fo the welcome everyone!!!! 

As far as symptoms. Typical stuff for me. Extreme tiredness, a little nausea, and I did dry heave yesterday!! LOL! My breasts are not sore, since I am still nursing my 2 yo, and when I am nursing and pregnant my breasts dont hurt. I do have cramping, and cramping when nursing, which is par for the course. I am sure my symptoms will start to pick up soon. How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## LalaR

Welcome ladies! 

Could I ask a daft question? Sorry if tmi! What is everyone's cm like? I stopped checking but I have a cough and now have snot like thick sticky cm on wiping. Is that a worrying sign? Sorry if I seem neurotic. L x


----------



## Wiggler

Mine is the same Lala. But its been different through all my pregnncies. x x x


----------



## LalaR

Thanks wiggler. I'm a newbie really to pregnancy as my 2 losses were problematic from the start with spotting etc. At 5 days from 1st BFP this is the longest I've had without issue. Fingers crossed it continues like this. L x


----------



## Wiggler

I have all my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

I was quite naive to how common miscarriage and pregnancy problems were before my loss, I'm anylizing everything now, thinking positive now though. x x x


----------



## love1623

Hi everyone  hope you don't mind if I join. I'm due December 17th. Congrats to everyone


----------



## Wiggler

Hey love :hi: Congrats again hun!


----------



## LalaR

Hi love. Congrats. How are you feeling?


----------



## crancherry

Donna_barnes said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Could I very cautiously join you? I am 13dpo and pregnant again after 2 early losses in Sept 11 and Feb 12. I'm still at the stage of daily poas and checking for bleeding every couple of hours. Trying hard to keep optimistic and not worry too much. My EDD is 21st Dec so hopefully I will have a babe in arms in time for Christmas!!
> 
> Hi lala. What a lovely Xmas pressie that will be!!! I check for bleeding every time I pee lol, it's going to be a looooong journey. Welcome xxxClick to expand...

Donna, you are not the only one! Sometimes I find myself going to the bathroom even when I don't need to go, just to have a look :dohh:

About the insurance/paying thing, yes if there are any complications, etc and you have no insurance or gov't assistance, you will go up to your eyeballs in debt. It's not unusual for people who have unexpected hospital stays or surgeries to rack up $100,000 or more in medical bills that they are individually responsible to pay for. And yes we play plenty of taxes here, including a special self-employment tax if you work for yourself :growlmad:

All the new ladies - welcome! I don't know about you but I finally feel like I found a "home" here after lurking about the other boards. Glad to be surrounded by those who understand!


----------



## Nitengale

love1623 said:


> Hi everyone  hope you don't mind if I join. I'm due December 17th. Congrats to everyone

Welcome! I am also due on December 17th! Congrats!


----------



## love1623

Hi I'm feeling pretty good. Sore boobies and tired ;) I still on edge having a MC takes the fun out of ur next pregnancy. I just want this lil one to be healthy  
Hope all you ladies r feeling good!!


----------



## Krippy

So my SIL is pregnant with their second and due in December too...Is it weird that I am kind of jealous/bent out of shape that we are pregnant at the same time? I don't know how I feel right now...I am crying right now I am so upset. I know that the world does not revolve around me but am I being ridiculous? If anything ever happened to this bubs I don't know what I would do...


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome love1623!

Crancherry: Glad you have found a home. :)

Krippy: Emotions are not right or wrong, especially when you are dealing with grief. It is perfectly natural to feel jealous that your SIL is also pregnant, especially with all of the heartache you have been through. Sometimes you just need to feel support from those around you, and having another family member who is pregnant threatens that. I get it. You are going to need a momentous amount of support in your final weeks of pregnancy. Just be sure to communicate that to your OH and immediate family. Let them know that you understand that SIL is also pregnant but you need them to be there for you. Hopefully they will understand.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Mighty! I guess I was a little jealous that we are due the same time and they are already announcing it on facebook. They obviously don't have a worry in the world...My brother did this last time they were pregnant too, he told everyone right away and she was so upset with him. Now I am crying bc I feel guilty for being selfish! Sigh...


----------



## love1623

Nitengale. That's amazing were due the same day  congrats.. how r u feeling?


----------



## MightyMom

Krippy said:


> Thanks Mighty! I guess I was a little jealous that we are due the same time and they are already announcing it on facebook. They obviously don't have a worry in the world...My brother did this last time they were pregnant too, he told everyone right away and she was so upset with him. Now I am crying bc I feel guilty for being selfish! Sigh...

Well we are all jealous of those people who are still innocent enough to do that. But we were all there once too. They haven't felt a loss, so they don't know why they might want to wait. But on the positive side, you will get your own time to announce your pregnancy that the newness of their pregnancy will have worn off. :)


----------



## blav

Krippy, don't feel bad sweetie...I think this is bigger than just the fact that she is pregnant too. You are thinking about what it will be like if you lost the baby and have to continue on with her being pregnant, and then also just the fact that pregnancy has really lost it's innocence for you. Hugs darling xxx


----------



## Nitengale

love1623 said:


> Nitengale. That's amazing were due the same day  congrats.. how r u feeling?

Thanks love! I'm good. My symptoms right now are sore boobs, really thirsty, a little emotional, and more bloated then I would like to feel. Do wish I had some MS though. I think I would be less nervous. Do you have MS yet? Any other symptoms?


----------



## Krippy

blav said:


> Krippy, don't feel bad sweetie...I think this is bigger than just the fact that she is pregnant too. You are thinking about what it will be like if you lost the baby and have to continue on with her being pregnant, and then also just the fact that pregnancy has really lost it's innocence for you. Hugs darling xxx

Thanks Blav...that is so true. I just talked to her on Fbook and she is due late November so she is somewhere between 8-12 weeks but she is thinking 8 weeks. But yes I couldn't stand it if she were pregnant and I wasn't...but positive thoughts! We will be having babies close together and it will be great. Just gotta get there! How are you doing hun?


----------



## blav

Krippy said:


> blav said:
> 
> 
> Krippy, don't feel bad sweetie...I think this is bigger than just the fact that she is pregnant too. You are thinking about what it will be like if you lost the baby and have to continue on with her being pregnant, and then also just the fact that pregnancy has really lost it's innocence for you. Hugs darling xxx
> 
> Thanks Blav...that is so true. I just talked to her on Fbook and she is due late November so she is somewhere between 8-12 weeks but she is thinking 8 weeks. But yes I couldn't stand it if she were pregnant and I wasn't...but positive thoughts! We will be having babies close together and it will be great. Just gotta get there! How are you doing hun?Click to expand...

Exactly, try to stay upbeat and look at the positive. I can't blame you for how you're feeling though, can't say I would feel different!

I'm doing pretty well...looking forward to May 3! I'm having some increased CM now, which I had last time but unfortunately it sends me running to the bathroom worried that I'm spotting or bleeding. Definitely having some fatigue and increased thirst and urination...as much as some of them suck I really just want to bring on the symptoms!


----------



## Krippy

We are in the same boat with symptoms except I am feeling nauseous too. I am soooo thirsty which doesn't help the peeing! I am holding my breath until April 23rd when my first scan is too...eeeekkkk, so exciting! I think that I will feel better once I hit that milestone then we will be able to tell family. I need to enjoy every minute and not keep thinking that something is going to go wrong. That is why we have decided to tell family after the first dating scan...I think that it will help me feel more normal and excited! Make it more real.


----------



## blav

Last time I remember having some nausea when I would lay down to go to bed and I have had that off and on, but not really enough to say I have nausea yet! Last time I had a super increased thirst and urination even before my BFP! We have actually told a few people so far (my mom, a couple close friends, and a couple work friends who knew we were TTC and asked how it was going, I couldn't help myself!) I do feel like it's a little early to be sharing the news but at the same time we don't want this pregnancy to be tainted. We want to be just as excited this time as last, plus, if something were to go wrong, we would want support from our friends and family. I feel very positive about this pregnancy though, as much as my mind runs wild, which is a good sign I think!


----------



## Krippy

I never felt nauseous this early with RJ, I only felt yucky at about 8 weeks til about 11 weeks. My DH said he was thinking either twins or girl since I have been feeling so different but I guess we will see! I feel positive too and yes we should enjoy every moment of this pregnancy and every one after that. Just like we enjoyed our first...Heading to bed hun! Have a good night!


----------



## blav

I'm heading out from work in a few, night night!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi guys, can I join? I just found out I'm pregnant with our rainbow baby after m/c in November. This was our final cycle on clomid, so we're beyond excited for our BFP!! My due date is Christmas day!


----------



## LalaR

Hi scooby. Congrats on your BFP. Welcome. Everyone here seems really nice and we all know how hard it is after a loss. I'm due 21st dec so not far before you!


----------



## GreyGirl

Due December 10th with our Rainbow baby. So excited/nervous!


----------



## katestar53

Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:

Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy! 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

katestar53 said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:
> 
> Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg

Hi Katestar, thats brilliant news. I remember you from back last year as we both spoke about how we had used the clearblue fertility monitor and how amazing that it worked first time. After my two miscarriages last year the rest of the year revolved around getting tests done. We were only given the go ahead to start trying again in January, I started getting worried as had two unsuccessful months but luckily got my BFP 3rd cycle. I seen a post of yours saying that you werent falling pregnant as easily as last time so that really is great news. 
I had my 6 week scan on Thursday and seen the heartbeat too so very happy aswell. Ive not had any MS either just the odd bit of nausea throughout the day but its the sore boobs that are a giveaway for me! xx


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Hi all, mind if i join too? found out on the 10th of april im pregnant, exactly 3 months after a 15 week loss :cry: 

im due to meet my LO 18th of December, just in time for Christmas, woohooo :happydance:

congrats to all the ladies on here for the bfp's too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## love1623

Nitengale I'm actually very emotional as well crabby one minute happy the next, I'm peeing all the time, very tired , plus sore breasts. But no morning sickness, which worries me. I have had oone spell while driving tthe other day thought I was ggonna get sick but that's it. I have my first scan in a few weeks ill be 7 weeks. I'm counting down the days.


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Newbies and congrats!

Amazing scan Kate! So happy for you!


----------



## amjon

I'm hoping I'm with you. Having strange pains and then pink spotting today about a week after when O was due (and time with DH ;) ). I had my stillborn daughter on Dec. 29 and from that moment on had a feeling I would have my rainbow on the same day exactly one year later. If I am no getting IB, then I would be due Dec. 28, so very likely I could deliver then if I go full term. I think I may go with a MFM instead of a regular OB because I will be high risk and I'll just feel better dealing with someone that knows more about high risk pregnancies. Is anyone going to a MFM? I'm not sure how it works. Would I still see the regular OB and just the MFM occasionally?


----------



## Nitengale

love1623 said:


> Nitengale I'm actually very emotional as well crabby one minute happy the next, I'm peeing all the time, very tired , plus sore breasts. But no morning sickness, which worries me. I have had oone spell while driving tthe other day thought I was ggonna get sick but that's it. I have my first scan in a few weeks ill be 7 weeks. I'm counting down the days.

Wow, we are in exactly the same boat with the same symptoms! I get my scan around 7 weeks too. I can't wait. And I wish us some morning sickness too.:haha:


----------



## blav

Amjon-I love the photos you have on your signature and the one of the little feet...they are precious.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies! Welcome newcomers!! ;) ladies I am five weeks todsy and still no nausea..i have a feeling I have another blighted ovum or something.. :(


----------



## love1623

Don't worry to much hun. They say nausea don't start till 6-8 weeks pregnant


----------



## asibling4gi04

Whn did yours start?


----------



## Donna_barnes

katestar53 said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:
> 
> Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg


What a gorgeous baby xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

What are the symptoms of a blighted ovum?? I had a small red bleed today. So scared :(. Was there for two toilet visits then pretty much gone. Hope it sniping but scared its something. Surely life cant be so cruel again? Bled last time and although pregnancy wasn't affected, think was my body trying to is carry my beautiful boy who I eventually lost a 25 weeks. Don't think I can go through that again. Roll on early scan!!

Sorry to dampen the mood girls :(. Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna, no real symptoms. You basucally go for your scan expecting to see a baby and there is nothing but a blackhole/ empty sac!! :( doesnt sound like u have one! Go to the hosputal to get checked out hun.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I never bled wth blughted until 7weeks two days before my d&c


----------



## amjon

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome newcomers!! ;) ladies I am five weeks todsy and still no nausea..i have a feeling I have another blighted ovum or something.. :(

Don't worry too much. I had no morning sickness at all with my daughter and she was perfectly fine until nearly 27 weeks. :flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

So sorry for your loss amjon :(


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome:
scoobydrlp - Dec 25
GreyGirl - Dec 10
MalcomsMiss - Dec 18
!!!

Justkeeptryin are you joining us or are you a November due date?

amjon I hope you join us soon!

Donna - Try not to worry too much. Since it was so little blood it was probably just a burst capillary. Have you been checking your cervix or BDing? Maybe it was related to something like that.


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:
> 
> Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg
> 
> Hi Katestar, thats brilliant news. I remember you from back last year as we both spoke about how we had used the clearblue fertility monitor and how amazing that it worked first time. After my two miscarriages last year the rest of the year revolved around getting tests done. We were only given the go ahead to start trying again in January, I started getting worried as had two unsuccessful months but luckily got my BFP 3rd cycle. I seen a post of yours saying that you werent falling pregnant as easily as last time so that really is great news.
> I had my 6 week scan on Thursday and seen the heartbeat too so very happy aswell. Ive not had any MS either just the odd bit of nausea throughout the day but its the sore boobs that are a giveaway for me! xxClick to expand...

Hello Justkeeptryin, doesnt a year fly by! So sorry to hear about your two miscarriages but congrats on your new BFP!!!!! So exciting that we are both pregnant again. The last year has been hard and like you guys we had tests done also and they came back really good but each month the bloody witch would come. Lots of friends and work friends were getting pregnant which made it so much harder. Then me and Ben got engaged at Xmas and the last few months havent really been trying as been planning for our wedding and thats the month it happens!!!! The wedding is sheduled for March'13 and we are still going ahead with it. If all goes well then baby will be about 3 and and half months old so am trying to be super healthy so that I can fit into my dress! But am craving junk all the time atm! 

So pleased that you saw that heartbeat also. Isnt it so magical!! Cant wait for the 12 week scan now and then we can tell everyone, only 5 weeks to go. Seems like eternity!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Mightymom, sorry meant to ask if I could join. Going by my LMP I should've been a November due date but due to late ovulation Im only 6 weeks so due 6th December! Thanks


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Katestar, I can totally relate to everything you said. Ive been the same watching others all around me announce their pregnancies and its been difficult! Fingers crossed to be lucky this time!
Thats lovely that you've got engaged and planning your wedding. Will be so nice to have the baby there so young. Oh that must play on your mind about fitting into your dress haha x


----------



## brittbray04

amjon said:


> I'm hoping I'm with you. Having strange pains and then pink spotting today about a week after when O was due (and time with DH ;) ). I had my stillborn daughter on Dec. 29 and from that moment on had a feeling I would have my rainbow on the same day exactly one year later. If I am no getting IB, then I would be due Dec. 28, so very likely I could deliver then if I go full term. I think I may go with a MFM instead of a regular OB because I will be high risk and I'll just feel better dealing with someone that knows more about high risk pregnancies. Is anyone going to a MFM? I'm not sure how it works. Would I still see the regular OB and just the MFM occasionally?


Amjon,

You most likely will still have to see a regular OBGYN along with MFM, at least that was my case because because my MFM doc didn't deliver but he did decide when it was time for me to deliver. My MFM doc also made all of my medical decision, for example, If you have to have a cerclage, your MFM will make that call and is who I saw more often. Basically your regular OBGYN will be there for you to get to know before you deliver!


----------



## brittbray04

Also Amjon, good luck! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## LalaR

I am really really worried I'm having another angel. Just been to the toilet and there was very dark brown/almost black spotting. I feel devastated. DH doesn't want to know. Nothing I can do as I'm too early on to be scanned. Bloods tomorrow will give more info I suppose. Can't stop the tears.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, try to hang onto hope. Ive had brown spotting for nearly two weeks now and cried my eyes out several times. I then had my scan on Thursday at 6 weeks and seen the heartbeat. It dosent always mean the worst. In my rare case though I have two wombs. The baby is in the right womb and my left non pregnant womb had a dark patch in it which looks to be the bleed/ a haematoma.
You are still very early on, can you even start taking a low dose aspirin which will help implantation and blood supply. Also it may reassure you to buy clearblue digital tests to see if they are progressing as they should from 1-2, 2-3 and then 3+.
I know how worrying it all is, its terrible. Take care x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Thinking of you lala. I've had some bleeding too. How are your symptoms? Any more bleeding? Drink plenty and relax as much as you can, it's not always bad news xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thinking of you Lala. :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Lala I'm so sorry honey! Sending you thoughts and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Sending you a big hug Lala, bleeding is fairly normal in early pregnancy. Let us know how the bloods go x x x


----------



## LalaR

Thanks For all your support. It means so much. I'm trying hard to be positive but this is exactly what my first mc started like so it's hard. My test this morning was the darkest line yet and I still have nausea which are both positive signs. I had become so attached so soon to this bean. Hcg blood tomorrow and might see if they will also check my progesterone as I suspect that might be the problem.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, have you ever had tests done to determine a reason for your losses? The fact that you have had two could be purely bad luck or could be down to blood clotting like myself. As Id mentioned about taking a low dose aspirin, it really is a miracle drug. It can do no harm whatsoever but does work miracles. I luckily got tests after 2 M/c and it came back positive for blood clotting. Something for you to consider.
I read back some posts and seen that you had a blood darw to show 77 early on..thats a very good sign. Also could just be old implantation blood, the fact its brown is good. In fact any colour can be harmless as long as you have no pain thats the key. Good luck for your blood draw tomorrow


----------



## LalaR

No. Not had any tests yet. I was told that I need to have 3 proven mcs before I can be tested. They won't even take my word for it. They need hard evidence of a loss!! Harsh or what?! My friend and colleague has checked my thyroid and a few day 21 progesterones but that's it. I've also been told that I can't be referred about the miscarriages until I get my bmi under control. Feeling a bit alone. This is how they treat colleagues in the nhs!!!


----------



## grenouille

Hi everyone! I'm due Dec 2nd. Looking for bump buddies :)

Lala - I really hope you stick with us. Fingers crossed. My friend just had twins, and she was really worried in her early pregnancy because she had a couple of days of brown spotting.


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome:
Justkeeptryin
grenouille
!!!

Sorry I didn't add you earlier JKT, I didn't want to assume. :)

LalaR-I had heavy red bleeding with my DD's pregnancy. Scared me to bits but it turned out ok. I hope this is just a hematoma or similar small, controlled bleed.
Donna-Hope you are ok as well. Can't we PALs get a break?

AFM: Got a terrible head cold, as does the LO. I am too scared to take any OTCs for it so I am surviving on tea and biscuits. I hate being sick!


----------



## Nitengale

MightyMom: I hope you feel better really quick!:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I am so hungry!!! I would eat a dead scabby cow if it was placed on a plate right now, and the worst thing is, I literally JUST ate a HUGE bowl of pasta :dohh: This baby looooves food :haha: Its making me think maybe I have another girly in there, either that or twins :rofl: With my son I went off food, and with my daughter I was ravenous, but it didn't start this early! 

OH is popping into the private scanning place tomorrow to find out prices and opening times and then we will book it in a few weeks :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks Nitengale!

LOL Wiggler! I have had a decreased appetite, I wonder if my little dragon is a boy? :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies how is everyone?/ WELCOME all the newcomers..LaLa, big hugs..thoughts are with you! AFM..STILL NO NAUSEA..I just have a feeling I know where this is going..Friday cannot come soon enough! :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## crancherry

LalaR said:


> No. Not had any tests yet. I was told that I need to have 3 proven mcs before I can be tested. They won't even take my word for it. They need hard evidence of a loss!! Harsh or what?! My friend and colleague has checked my thyroid and a few day 21 progesterones but that's it. I've also been told that I can't be referred about the miscarriages until I get my bmi under control. Feeling a bit alone. This is how they treat colleagues in the nhs!!!

That's awful! Seems like they could take your word for it, who would want to make up something like that? 

Best of luck with your blood test, I am sure everything will be ok. Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## crancherry

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone?/ WELCOME all the newcomers..LaLa, big hugs..thoughts are with you! AFM..STILL NO NAUSEA..I just have a feeling I know where this is going..Friday cannot come soon enough! :hugs::cry::hugs:

Hey there, just wanted to say hi and hang in there this week! I would stay as busy as you can so the time flies by :)

No nausea for me either, I have heard lots of ladies say they had it bad with one pregnancy and then not at all for another, where both were healthy. I know we all want to experience the familiar for reassurance but I bet this is the case. Plus it is still so early, plenty of time for nausea to show up later. Staying positive!!! Hurry up Friday! (and the following Wednesday for me!)


----------



## asibling4gi04

crancherry awe thank! I am here for you! wish I could make wednesday be tomorrow for you! Thanks for staying positive for me too!:hugs::hugs: hold my internet hand!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Ladies, its ashame that we're all so anxious after having losses. I feel an anxious wreck constantly trying to check whether my boobs are still sore cos they come and go. I havent had morning sickness so to speak in the mornings. Just the past couple of days Ive felt quite nauseaus throughout the day and particularly whilst trying to eat my dinner. Its only just started after 6 weeks x


----------



## love1623

I have read morning sickness usually dont come until week 6 or 7... and Some women dont have it at all...


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies! The last few days I have decided to be really positive about everything. So far it has worked. I realized that it is not fair to little bean to doom it from the beginning due to past experiences. And the best thing that I can do for my baby is be positive and healthy. That being said I finally have some nausea today. I also got a call from the doctors today and my ultrasound will be May 4th. (18 days away)


----------



## love1623

Good for you Nitengale :) My first ultrasound is April 30th. Ill be 7 weeks.. Im counting down the days


----------



## scoobydrlp

Nitengale said:


> Hey ladies! The last few days I have decided to be really positive about everything. So far it has worked. I realized that it is not fair to little bean to doom it from the beginning due to past experiences. And the best thing that I can do for my baby is be positive and healthy. That being said I finally have some nausea today. I also got a call from the doctors today and my ultrasound will be May 4th. (18 days away)

I think that's the best thing to do! FX for you!


----------



## LalaR

I'm trying really really hard to be positive but it's not easy. On a positive note, I got my hcg result back. 587 at 4+3 is not bad with a doubling time of 31hours. More brown spotting today but less than yesterday. Now just got to rest. 2 weeks until I can ask for a scan.


----------



## crancherry

LalaR said:


> I'm trying really really hard to be positive but it's not easy. On a positive note, I got my hcg result back. 587 at 4+3 is not bad with a doubling time of 31hours. More brown spotting today but less than yesterday. Now just got to rest. 2 weeks until I can ask for a scan.

Yay, that's great! At least you have some reassurance while you wait now. Hope that's the end of the spotting for you and the time flies :)


----------



## grenouille

Thanks for the warm welcome :)

That's great news Lala!

I can't wait until wednesday morning. It will be my first dr. appointment that I ever make it to! (well, regarding a pregnancy!)

It's hard to stay positive, because in a way I don't want to get my hopes up too much just in case... but so far everything seems to be going well and I'm very glad.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Nitengale

LalaR said:


> I'm trying really really hard to be positive but it's not easy. On a positive note, I got my hcg result back. 587 at 4+3 is not bad with a doubling time of 31hours. More brown spotting today but less than yesterday. Now just got to rest. 2 weeks until I can ask for a scan.

That is really good news Lala, yes just get some rest honey.


----------



## Krippy

OMG...the little boy I take care is 7.5 months old and he just ate container of advocados and then proceeded to projectile vomit all of it back up! Everyone was covered with green goo, even the dogs! So gross but kind of funny too! Everyone needed a bath and the dogs helped clean up! LOL

Other than that I am biding my time until the 23rd to get the first look at my bubs! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Krippy said:


> OMG...the little boy I take care is 7.5 months old and he just ate container of advocados and then proceeded to projectile vomit all of it back up! Everyone was covered with green goo, even the dogs! So gross but kind of funny too! Everyone needed a bath and the dogs helped clean up! LOL
> 
> Other than that I am biding my time until the 23rd to get the first look at my bubs! :)



Eww!! Super gross! Nice of the dogs to help with clean up though. haha


----------



## Wiggler

I've decided not to have a private scan now, as much as it will reassure me on that one day I know I'll still be panicking after, I'm going to put the £90 toward my dream pram instead :cloud9:

I've been wondering recently how to tell the kids, obviously Bethany won't understand with her being so young, but Dylan is 3 1/2 now... We won't be telling them until after the 12 week scan, but I just don't know what to say to them, Dylan was too young to understand last time...


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies,

Had some brown spotting yesterday morning, not too much just a bit when I wiped. So went straight to the Early Pregnancy Unit at St Marys in Manchester who scanned me. All is fine, baby has grown since Saturday and is measuring 8+1, got to see the HB again which si magical!!! So for anyone that is spotting, please try and not panic like I did, most of the time it is fairly normal. Just get yourselve to the nearest EPU, they are fantastic snd so helpful :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Katestar, I know how worrying the brown spotting can be but generally it is fine. Im glad all is well and you got scanned to see the heartbeat again. It is more common that we all realise I reckon. I find teh staff at EPAS are really nice aswell.
Im having it on and off too but my situation is different, I actually have uterus didelphys..two seperate wombs each with their own cervix. So the baby is in my right side fine but the left non pregnant womb seems to have a dark patch in it which looks like a haematoma or area where the bleed is coming from. Im not freaking out as I know that its in a completely seperate womb, its obviously confused as its not pregnant. Its bizarre.
Last year in May when I got to 8 weeks pregnant and my period would've been due I started heavy red bleeding with clots and cried my eyes out. Was told at the hospital that Id miscarried but then got several scans over the next few days and the baby was always fine heart beating away! Was very distressing but now that I know about my double womb it makes sense. We didnt know about it back then!
Its still annoying all the same, this is the type of anxiety that all of us girls have to go through after a miscarriage, constantly wary about going to the toilet for fear of blood.

They say when you get to 6 weeks with a heartbeat your chance of miscarriage decreases but especially when you get to 8 weeks and see the heart beating away your chances go right down again. so thats brilliant news for you x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

LalaR said:


> I'm trying really really hard to be positive but it's not easy. On a positive note, I got my hcg result back. 587 at 4+3 is not bad with a doubling time of 31hours. More brown spotting today but less than yesterday. Now just got to rest. 2 weeks until I can ask for a scan.

Hi Lala, that is really good HCG numbers and a great doubling time. Please try not to think the worst about the brown spotting, its def. old blood and so common. They really should tell us that more often. Last week at my scan appointment I told teh nurse about the brown and she said you've no idea the amount of girls that come in with that. Sure enough everything was fine at my scan.
Your baby has def. implanted well with those HCG numbers. Just try and rest up, I hope teh next two weeks fly by so you can get a scan xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

katestar, that is wonderful news about your bean! :thumbup::happydance:

lala, great numbers! I cannot wait for your next update! 

How is everyone??

AFM, Yes, nausea arrived.. And I could not eat or drink last night. Itgives me hope for a sticky bean..we will see soon enough...
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Justkeeptryin,
Spotting gone today and trying to rest as much as I can. Not easy with a full time job though! I agree with you that it is awful what we need to go through after a loss. We should all be enjoying this time without all the worry.

Asibling - glad you have had some symptoms as I know it will settle your anxieties a bit. Not long to go before your appointment now!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Asibling, glad the nausea has kicked in. My stomachs is churning at lots of smells. My dog is making me feel quite sick as she needs a bath and even my deodorant this morning made me feel quite sick..the joys! As you say hopefully its a good sign for a sticky bean x


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG justkeep I know! Smells really bother me too! Peoples breath, my daughters new sandals, everything! :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, have any of you experience with progesterone levels? I just got mine back from bloods at 4+3 weeks. The level is 27.7 (UK) or 8.71 (USA). It seems a bit low to me although I have been told it is probably ok but to just wait and see. Is anyone on progesterone supplements?


----------



## asibling4gi04

LaLa, wish I could help but my progestrone levels were never checked. I put myself on all natural progestrone cream! I am taking it up until my appointment and will see what the Doc says! I am unsure what the norm is!:shrug: Good luck sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Katestar, I know how worrying the brown spotting can be but generally it is fine. Im glad all is well and you got scanned to see the heartbeat again. It is more common that we all realise I reckon. I find teh staff at EPAS are really nice aswell.
> Im having it on and off too but my situation is different, I actually have uterus didelphys..two seperate wombs each with their own cervix. So the baby is in my right side fine but the left non pregnant womb seems to have a dark patch in it which looks like a haematoma or area where the bleed is coming from. Im not freaking out as I know that its in a completely seperate womb, its obviously confused as its not pregnant. Its bizarre.
> Last year in May when I got to 8 weeks pregnant and my period would've been due I started heavy red bleeding with clots and cried my eyes out. Was told at the hospital that Id miscarried but then got several scans over the next few days and the baby was always fine heart beating away! Was very distressing but now that I know about my double womb it makes sense. We didnt know about it back then!
> Its still annoying all the same, this is the type of anxiety that all of us girls have to go through after a miscarriage, constantly wary about going to the toilet for fear of blood.
> 
> They say when you get to 6 weeks with a heartbeat your chance of miscarriage decreases but especially when you get to 8 weeks and see the heart beating away your chances go right down again. so thats brilliant news for you x

Thanks Justkeeptryin. Thanks for sharing about your double womb, when did you find this out? You are right, there is so much that us girlies can stress about with pregnancy. All we want are heathy little babba's!!! It's not too much to ask is it!??!?!


----------



## katestar53

asibling4gi04 said:


> OMG justkeep I know! Smells really bother me too! Peoples breath, my daughters new sandals, everything! :haha:

Yay, you finally got some MS :happydance::happydance::happydance: Even though it sucks. I havent actually been sick but am having a constant battle with nausea all day. Like you, every little thing is making me gag! The strangest is sandwiches. The thought of a cold meat sandwich has me running for the hills and don't even get me started on jam sandwiches :sick:. I had to leave the bread isle at the supermarket yesterday as the sight of bread was making me dry gag! So am trying to find something else to eat at lunch, today I had soup, booooo. Not very filing but will have to do for now.


----------



## asibling4gi04

katestar, 

You are making me laugh! I know what you mean though! Anything with sauce bothers me..Pizza, Oh and the smell of any food cooking..I wanted this so I have to embrace it right??? :shrug::haha: Thanks for cheering me on for being nauseaus! :haha: bread?? thats a good one..I cannot think of cold lunch meat either!


----------



## LalaR

Just spoke to the EPAC midwife and she says that they don't bother about progesterone results, only hcg and not to stress. Still a bit stressed so have decided to get some natural progesterone cream myself and start that. What harm can it do?
On a positive note, I have my first scan appointment for 3rd may. By then I will be nearly 7 weeks.
I wish I had proper MS. I am just getting waves of nausea that are worse after I eat.
Feeling really positive for you now asibling!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks LaLa, I think mine is worse when I east and FORGET water..It comes right back up! ewww.. I love iced cold spring water too..what a shame! As for the progestrone, call and check with a healthcare professional as I read to start is the day you start ovuation and continue it on after a BFP until your doc tells you otherwise. So I am not sure if it is safe or ok to start now that you already achieved a BFP!??! Worried for you to do so without consulting. I have been on mine since the first day of my positive OPK.. Let me know how you make out! Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, Im on progesterone pessaries. They never would test my progesterone levels but Im sure I have low progesterone as I get really bad PMS symptoms and a short luteal phase..only 10 days.
Last pregnancy I bought natural progesterone cream from wellsprings website, it will do no harm to start it now!
My miscarriage tests as Ive mentioned before came back positive for blood clotting but I also demanded progesterone as I believe that it works wonders. The miscarriage consultant totally disagrees and says that there is no evidence that it works but I have to disagree. So many people on here have experienced recurrent miscarriages and swore that progesterone supplements worked for them. My own mum had 5 miscarriages and needed progesterone to have 3 of us healthy!
They decided to let me try it as I need to know that Im giving myself the bext chance possible. 
I honestly dont know though if 27 is good or bad, have you googled it? Im sure you have nothing to worry about but I know whats its like reading into things!
:hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Katestar, it was a bit of a long road to get an accurate diagnosis of my double womb. Last year at 6 weeks I got an early scan and the nurse said "do you know you have a bicornuate womb?" I had no idea what that even is but its basically heart shaped, it can cause problems with restricted area for growth. Then when the heartbeat stopped at 8.5 weeks I had to get a D&C, they done it under ultrasound as it can cause damage if they cant see where they are going. When I woke upo teh nurse seemed rather excited and said you actually have uterus didelphys..two completely seperate wombs each with their own cervix! I only have one vagina though so never had any reason to know that I was different whereas some people actually have a division all the way down to their entrance creating a double vagina.
Anyway I was still reluctant to believe this as Id read that often these uterus anomalies are misdiagnosed and I was worried sick incase it was one womb divided into two by a muscle septum running from top to bottom. This can be really bad and cause recurrent miscarriages!
So I then had an MRI in October and a hysteroscopy in December when they looked inside. Confirmed that its def. two seperate wombs, its extremely rare.
Im not worrying too much about it as it has very good outcomes and Ive spoken with several girls on here that are either pregnant now or have already had children.
As much as its rare though they say that many more people will have it but wont know as they wont have problems in teh first place so its never picked up.
Its basically the condition where you can already be pregnant in one womb and then fall pregnant in the other weeks or months apart.
Some people have twins, one in each womb, others have had triplets - two in one womb and a singleton in the other. It is quite fascinating although I just hope my pregnancy goes ok with it. But i may very well have bleeding throughout coming from the other side. 
I've been really down about it thinking what did I do to deserve this having not only a blood clotting issue but also a womb anomaly. Anyway just need to try and stay positive and I should get closely monitored with scans. Also they discovered that I only have one kidney as they womb problems go hand in hand with kidney issues as both organs develop at teh same time. So I need to have regular urine tests whilst pregnant as apparently pregnancy affects your kidneys!
Sorry for the long saga ....last year was definetely full of hurdles and surprises xx


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Justkeeptryin. I have looked up reference ranges and all the sites differ. The aamerican ones look for much higher levels. The uk pages I found suggested that below 25 was indicative of a non-continuing pregnancy, over 60 a good level and the in between - who knows! I ordered the cream and it should arrive tomorrow so I will start using it. Hopefully it will help.

What an amazing story! That is a really rare condition! I'm glad that you are pregnant again now and hope that all goes well this time. It sounds as though you are getting good antenatal support.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I had a MC on 22nd Jan 2012 and 28th Feb 2012 and i am now 7 weeks pregnant and loving it! Got sore bbs, really tired, needing the loo more, hungry alot and bloating but only slightly feeling sick which is good :) but i'm sure it'll sneak up on me soon, i'm never one of the lucky ones  Congrats to you all on your december rainbow babies! My EDD is Dec 4th :) Hope to see you all in 3rd Tri :D


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations cookie. How lucky getting your rainbow so soon! L x


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats cookie!

I kep umming and ahhing about having a private scan, they are a LOT of money and we have a lot coming up soon... but I can't shake the feeling I am having twins and really want to know! I might ask my mummy if she can put some money in as an early birthday present :rofl:


----------



## LalaR

Shop around wiggler. We have a private scan place up here that does scans at 5-6 weeks for only £35.


----------



## Wiggler

I have they are between £90-£100 down here, the cheaper places are so far away that the travel costs wouldn't make it cheaper :nope:


----------



## LalaR

Wiggler said:


> I have they are between £90-£100 down here, the cheaper places are so far away that the travel costs wouldn't make it cheaper :nope:

Bummer!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi cookie, glad to see you made your way over here!:hugs:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi guys, 

Ive been absent for a few days as ive been worried about the bleeding i had. i was refered for an early scan which i had this morning and would you believe it, there are two babies!!! one is slightly smaller than the other which she said can be normal however you can also lose the small one. apparantly there are often preganancies wich start are twins but one can disappear and unless you have an early scan you would have never known! i just hope the smaller one does well and both are not affected by the problems i had last time. i feel doubled blessed!! could see both heartbeats too, although the small one was quite feint.

they have no idea what caused the bleeding mind!

Hope everyone is well. What have I missed?? xxxxxxx


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Donna! Twins!! How fantastic. I hope you are getting plenty rest now.

I'm ok today. Less neurotic than yesterday!! I seem to have these anxious phases where there is no reassuring me. I did another HPT this morning and the test line was the darkest it has ever been - darker than the control line so I think things are progressing. 15 days until my early scan.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DONNA CONGRATS! OMG HOW PRECIOUS! I AM FXING EVERYTHING IN HOPES THE LITTLE ONE SURVIVES! I REALLY FEEL LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN DOUBLY BLESSED THOUGH! REST WELL, TAKE IT EASY..OMG BIG HUGS!

LALA GLAD YOU ARE RELAXING MORE..IT MUST BE IN THE AIR, I AM TOO! BIG HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant Donna, HUGE congrats hun! I hope the smaller baby stays strong.

Lala - glad you are feeling a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow Donna, thats amazing two babies! I really hope both stay strong and the small one catches up, just need to take it easy and rest as much as you can xx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the double blessing Donna! Thinking of you!


----------



## Nitengale

Wonderful News Donna! Hoping for a H & H journey for both of your beans!


----------



## crancherry

Amazing news Donna! Congrats!!!


----------



## love1623

Congrats Donna :) They will both be prefect I know it :)


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wiggler said:


> Congrats cookie!
> 
> I kep umming and ahhing about having a private scan, they are a LOT of money and we have a lot coming up soon... but I can't shake the feeling I am having twins and really want to know! I might ask my mummy if she can put some money in as an early birthday present :rofl:

 I couldn't shake that feeling either,and I was right!xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

LalaR said:


> Congratulations Donna! Twins!! How fantastic. I hope you are getting plenty rest now.
> 
> I'm ok today. Less neurotic than yesterday!! I seem to have these anxious phases where there is no reassuring me. I did another HPT this morning and the test line was the darkest it has ever been - darker than the control line so I think things are progressing. 15 days until my early scan.

The days totally drag don't they? I know we should wish our lives away but we all just want to know our babies are all ok xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

love1623 said:


> Congrats Donna :) They will both be prefect I know it :)

Hope so. Me and the husband nearly burst out laughing when they said there is two!! I feel like my angel sent these babies to me, to make up for my heartache. Just hope little toddler catches up and everything else goes ok. It's scary how much can go wrong when you really let yourself think about it. For us all I can see its going to be a long 9 months....xxxx


----------



## love1623

Nitengale -when is your first scan?

also would love to know when everyone elses scans are??

Im going crazy ..I got 11 more days till mine ahhh!


----------



## Wiggler

Not booked in with the MW yet so going to be a while for me :rofl:

I talked to my mum earlier and might be having a private scan if she gives me my Bday present early :happydance: She had had a MC before and knows how scared I am about this pregnancy, she even promised not to tell anyone and she is a blabbermouth! I see her again on Friday when she brings my son home so hopefully will get a yes/no off her :D x x x


----------



## Krippy

Donna_barnes said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cookie!
> 
> I kep umming and ahhing about having a private scan, they are a LOT of money and we have a lot coming up soon... but I can't shake the feeling I am having twins and really want to know! I might ask my mummy if she can put some money in as an early birthday present :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't shake that feeling either,and I was right!xxxClick to expand...

Was anything else different then your other pregancies other than your feeling/intuition?


----------



## Nitengale

love1623 said:


> Nitengale -when is your first scan?
> 
> also would love to know when everyone elses scans are??
> 
> Im going crazy ..I got 11 more days till mine ahhh!

Hey Love: my scan is on May 4th (16 more days). Seems like so far away!


----------



## love1623

oh I know I wish the days would go faster haha.. 
how are you feeling?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Donna_barnes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive been absent for a few days as ive been worried about the bleeding i had. i was refered for an early scan which i had this morning and would you believe it, there are two babies!!! one is slightly smaller than the other which she said can be normal however you can also lose the small one. apparantly there are often preganancies wich start are twins but one can disappear and unless you have an early scan you would have never known! i just hope the smaller one does well and both are not affected by the problems i had last time. i feel doubled blessed!! could see both heartbeats too, although the small one was quite feint.
> 
> they have no idea what caused the bleeding mind!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. What have I missed?? xxxxxxx



Yay for 2 babies!! How wonderful! Sure hope everything goes well with both of them!


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome xCookieDoughx !!!

Congratulations Donna! Twins! How exciting for you! Going to make you today's member of the day!


----------



## Nitengale

love1623 said:


> oh I know I wish the days would go faster haha..
> how are you feeling?

I don't have any real nausea yet. Just sore bbs, really thirsty, need to tinkle often but that is about it. Trying as hard as I can to be positive, just feels weird when I don't "feel" pregnant yet. How are you feeling?


How many of you guys have nausea? And when did it start?


----------



## MightyMom

Mine comes and goes and started 21dpo.


----------



## LalaR

My nausea was worse just before my BFP. Only little waves every now and again. I assume it will only get worse!
Bloods again today. Feeling hopeful as I got a 3+ on my spare digi test this morning!!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! I hope everyone is well.

Still not really got many symptoms, but I didn't really when I had my daughter so I'm not too worried. 

How is everyone planning on announcing their pregnancy? my mum already knows as she rang me and asked me ovver and over and over and I told her to get her to shut up :rofl: Not sure how I am going to tell everyone else, I'll probably tell my closest friends after my 12 week scan then pop it on FB. 

I'm already getting crazy dreams, I dreamt my washing machine had teeth and chased me round the kitchen last night :rofl:


----------



## LalaR

My mum and 2 close friends know already as I was upset thinking I had MCd. I'm glad as they have been a great support so far. I think we will wait until about 12 weeks before telling anyone else. It is difficult as DHs family live far away so we won't be able to tell them in person.
How funny with your dreams! I know I dream but can't remember them when I wake up.


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry you won't be able to tell DH's family in person, so you know how you are going to do it? 

OH's family are going to find out on FB like everyone else, they wouldn't even find out that way apart from I added his sister back on there, most of them are vile and OH has said they don't deserve to be told seperately. :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Not sure. I assume we will just phone them. His sister and husband are currently living with his parents so it will just be one phone call. I suppose we could fly down for a weekend but it is all an expense.
Everyone else can get a text or see it on FB. I will need to let all my work colleagues know personally. They will be thrilled about me going off in our busy season!! Not that I am too upset about that - guarranteed Christmas off!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. 
my close family on my side know about the pregnancy but theres no way we're announcing it to my husbands side until after 12 weeks all being well.
I was really appauled by my mother in laws's insensitivity last year when I had two miscarriages.
After my second miscarriage in May I was pretty devastated especially seeing the heartbeat 4 times and getting to 8.5 weeks. My doctor gave me a 3 week line off work and I didnt even ask for it. He seen the state that I was in and basically said that it is a trauma to go through. Anyway my MIL came to the house the following day after I knew about no heartbeat. She came right out and said "This is no good, you need to snap out of this and get back to work. You need to stop buying all of these pregnancy test kits , I mean in my day you didnt even know that you were pregnant until 12 weeks" I just bawled my eyes out and couldnt believe how inappropriate and insensitive she was!! I didnt even hadve my D&C scheduled until 4 days later , I think it was quite acceptable how I was feeling.
Anyway my husband gave her what for and she then said "Its never happened to me so I dont know how it feels" ..yeah luckily it might never have happened to you but a normal human being knows whats appropriate and whats not, at least have some empathy.
My family are completely different and supportive. My own mum had miscarriages and knows exactly how bad it is xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I would have smacked my MIL had she talked to me like that! :hugs: :hugs: 

OH is investigating the local private scanning place on his lunch break as he works kind of close to it, so hopefully I will find out if its still open and if the website is up to date (which I doubt as its still saying the clinic is closed on mar 28 2008 :rofl:) x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

WIGGLER I am at work LAUGHING OUT LOUD by myself about your washing machine teeth dream! :haha: I think that made my day!!

, my first appointment is tomorrow. I am asking for a scan and hoping they do one. I felt VERY NAUSEUS Tuesday and even vomited (TMI) when trying to drink water but nothing since?!!!:shrug::cry:so I am hoping its not another blighted ovum. Aside from hot flashes, weird dreams, thirst and insomnia, sore bbs, I dont feel pregg either ladies..You are not alone. I was 5 weeks and 3 days when I finally got that wave but like I said its gone again.... 

AS FOR ANNOUNCING MY pregnancy, I will not for at least 4 months if I see a baby on a scan with a heartbeat that is! The good news for me, IM IN A LESBIAN RELATIONSHIP SO NO MIL TO SMACK DOWN. (I actually really like my OH's mom) but not so sure she will receive the news very well..time will tell.. 

I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A BLESSED DAY AND EVEN MORE BLESSED ON THE DAY OF YOUR SCANS! :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow hun, I hope they scan you. The symptoms you do have sounds great hun, its more than I have! Try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS wiggler! Any more funny dreams?? I need something positive to keep me sane until tomorrow! I hope they scan me..there is a good chance since they know my history of empty sacs etc....:hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah, my MIL is pretty shocking at times. She caused grief before our wedding aswell moaning about things, but last year topped it off!

Asibling your lucky you dont have the MIL to contend with! So you think it may be a bit of a surprise though for your OH's mum? I wouldnt worry about it being another blighted ovum. I know its very scary but apparently they are very rare and the chances of you having another is slim, they are really bad luck. Fingers crossed all will be well and you'll get a scan to relieve your anxiety x


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thank you so much justkeep..I am hoping the statistics are right but after having 2 weird pregnancies in a row (one blighted, and one no sac, no baby, just tissue??) I think anything is possible. I will update you with the good, bad or ugly as soon as I know tomorrow. How are you? I am sorry about the MIL causing grief. I think initially OH's mom will not be thrilled but she will come around as EVERYONE falls in love with babies! :hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

Congrats Donna!!!!


----------



## LalaR

What a MIL!!! Mine is equally as insensitive. She asked me on my wedding day if I was keeping the diet up as I could do with losing a few more pounds!! Just what every bride wants to hear! Luckily they live 600 miles away. It is a shame we don't see FIL more as he is great.
My mum has been brilliant but she is still stuck in the 80s where you needed to miss at least 2 periods to qualify for a test! She couldn't understand how I could only be 4+ weeks.


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOT TO LOVE IT LALA! :haha: MIL..I HEAR STORIES THAT ARE UNBELIEVABLE! Too bad you could not move the FIL CLOSER! Your mom would be amazed if she saw the new technologies with HPTS. now they even have one that measures HCG levels... Its like $20.00 but its worth it I imagine... :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Golly - I never realised that type of test was available either. I suppose it's just a fancier version of the conception indicator ones. (Got my 3+ this morning!!)
How are you feeling now your appointment is nearly here? You seem much happier.L x


----------



## asibling4gi04

LaLa it just came out its called 'detect five" look it up!

AFM, I feel scared but got a little more at ease when I got nauseaus Tuesday and got my 3+ yesterday (I received a test in the mail from a friend yesterday as we do not have those here in US)..But I am terrified about tomorrow truth be told..just terrified..How are you holding up??


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh my MIL is awful too, she has never met my daughter who is one in less than 2 weeks and only met my son cos OH took him down there, then she plays the victim even when we offered to pay for her to get a taxi from her front door to ours. Lazy cow.


----------



## asibling4gi04

click on link to view the detect 5 hcg measuring hpts! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=029PZ7Z6BXCYQSZMFYZZ


----------



## asibling4gi04

wow wigglker that is awful...lazy cow is right...I mean no disrespect but man thats wicked!


----------



## Future Mama

Hey girls I haven't been on in a while as I've been having really bad cramps and getting really worried about another mc. I ended up going to my dr today and they did an ultrasound and actually saw a very faint heartbeat! He said it was so early and was surprised to see a heartbeat at all. I go back Monday to make sure it's getting stronger. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay future! YOU WILL BE FINE!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Sorry about your worry but I am so glad that everything has turned out ok. Amazing to see a heart beat so early. 
They won't scan me until almost 7 weeks as they say that they are unlikely to see anything before then. This will be a longer tww than the original tww!!


----------



## Krippy

Nitengale said:


> love1623 said:
> 
> 
> oh I know I wish the days would go faster haha..
> how are you feeling?
> 
> I don't have any real nausea yet. Just sore bbs, really thirsty, need to tinkle often but that is about it. Trying as hard as I can to be positive, just feels weird when I don't "feel" pregnant yet. How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> How many of you guys have nausea? And when did it start?Click to expand...

I have been nauseous from the start and it is just getting worse. I feel yucky all day, def not complaining bc I know I am preggo, nice to have a reminder but I didn't get sick with RJ so completely different!


----------



## Krippy

MILs are so harsh sometimes...I think they are jealous of us for taking their sons. It is horrible. My MIL didn't and hasn't said one word to me about RJ passing away, not one word at all, it is like she is pretending that it never happened. It drives me insane but now she is mad at me bc her mother died (really old) and I didn't call her to express my sympathies...ridiculous!!!! My OHs family will not find out til 12 weeks either....


----------



## asibling4gi04

krippy, how very sad and unthoughtful of the MIL..WOW..I am sorry that she is so insensitive or in denial..Big hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Huge hugs Krippy :hugs:

I am so achey today, my legs, pelvis and back feel like they have been beaten, not long til OH gets home so I can relax :D x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

my siatic nerve hurt terribly right before my bfp and since, my arthritis has flared up in my fingers and hands here and there..they say pregnancy causes soft tissue sweeling...Its painful! Bless you! Try to rest!:hugs:


----------



## love1623

Nitengale said:


> love1623 said:
> 
> 
> oh I know I wish the days would go faster haha..
> how are you feeling?
> 
> I don't have any real nausea yet. Just sore bbs, really thirsty, need to tinkle often but that is about it. Trying as hard as I can to be positive, just feels weird when I don't "feel" pregnant yet. How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> How many of you guys have nausea? And when did it start?Click to expand...



My symptoms are huge sore bbs..peeing all the time.. thirsty.. backache , tired, crabby...I have had a few waves of nausea but it goes away .. It really hit me this morning when I was showering then I ate a banana and it went away...I dont know if this is pregnancy related but my joints ache alot more now as well


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Nitengale said:


> love1623 said:
> 
> 
> oh I know I wish the days would go faster haha..
> how are you feeling?
> 
> I don't have any real nausea yet. Just sore bbs, really thirsty, need to tinkle often but that is about it. Trying as hard as I can to be positive, just feels weird when I don't "feel" pregnant yet. How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> How many of you guys have nausea? And when did it start?Click to expand...

I've only just started getting nausea these past couple of days, i was really worrieds that i felt fine, just a little tired but i shouldnt have been worried because i feel awful now!!! it comes and goes in waves with heartburn. rich tea biscuits and water are my best friends at the moment!


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay cookie! so glad you are feeling pregnant!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Krippy said:


> MILs are so harsh sometimes...I think they are jealous of us for taking their sons. It is horrible. My MIL didn't and hasn't said one word to me about RJ passing away, not one word at all, it is like she is pretending that it never happened. It drives me insane but now she is mad at me bc her mother died (really old) and I didn't call her to express my sympathies...ridiculous!!!! My OHs family will not find out til 12 weeks either....


Krippy, that is really cutting that your MIL hasnt even acknowledged RJ passing. I get that some people dont really know what to say but the basics are just fine.."Im sorry" "I hope your ok" etc. but some people are just ignorant to it and that hurts. My sister in law was pregnant last year and has yet to even acknowledge that Ive had two miscarriages, I had my last miscarriage in the May and she had her baby boy in July. So needless to say its difficult being in any family gatherings with the in laws.

Wiggler..that is pretty shocking that your MIL hasnt even been to see your daughter, honestly some people are unreal.That is just a sheer lack of effort especially if you offered to arrange her transport. Thats teh kind of thing you wont forget!

Future mama..thats great news seeing a heartbeat at the scan so early. The cramping is prefectly normal..frowing and stretching going on in there. I try to find it reassuring that theres still something going on in there. You cant win though, anxious if you feel cramps and anxious if you stop feeling them!

Lala, that is unbelieveable your MIL making comment as to whether you were planning on keeping up the weight loss..on your wedding day, yeah just what you need to hear! She sounds like mines, my MIL has made comment on my weight in the past aswell before when I used to be heavier! I often think that some woman are different when they only have sons and no daughters. Thats the case with my MIL she only has 2 sons so I think she dosent know to act appropriately with daughter in laws!!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've cut the cow out now, she won't be seeing me or my children again unless she makes the effort. 

I had a lovely nap when OH got in from work, feeling a bit better, but woke up feeling soooo bloated :haha: I suppose I shouldn't moan too much about the aches and pains, in only a few short weeks the SPD is going to hit me full blast in the pelvis, I should enjoy my mobility while I can :D x x x


----------



## LalaR

Wahay! HCG 3037 today at 20dpo. Maybe I should be positive now!


----------



## Wiggler

YAY!!! Thats brilliant! :happydance: I might ask my dr for a blood test when I hijack my sons appointment, I doubt she will give me one, but its worth a try.

Oooorrrr, I do have a bloods form/packet from when I MC and refused to go for repeat bloods... I wouldn't do it though


----------



## grenouille

I'm lucky my MIL isn't so mean... she's nice, but she often says things that are none of her business.. Like last summer, after my 2 (early) miscarriages, she said we had to wait a whole year before we try again. I told her the doctor said a month, an another said preferably 2-3 months, not a whole year!! 

I'm really scared right now... yesterday I had my first doctor's appointment, he only checked my weight and blood pressure and asked me a couple of questions, and said everything looked good, but he would send me for an ultrasound to check how far I am (my periods haven't been super regular).

Today, right after they called me to let me know my ultrasound is tomorrow, --sorry TMI! -- I had a bowel movement... I was really constipated and when I wiped (behind) there was a lot of blood. I wiped again, nothing. I went and checked again a few minutes later and I saw a tiny little drop of blood.. from my vagina!! That's how it started last time with my MMC.. spotting with BM (vaginal, not rectal though).

I'm so scared and sad now. I never had good experiences at my ultrasounds and I'm sure something's going to be wrong. I'm not feeling as nauseous as before, boobs are not as sore... I'm really tired but I also have a cold so it's probably why. :(

I find it so hard to imagine myself with a baby now... it just feels so unfair. 

Sorry for all the negativity.. I hope you are all doing much better! We all deserve healthy rainbow babies.


----------



## Nitengale

grenouille I sure hope everything checks out okay at the ultrasound. I know it is hard but try to stay positive, I am sending positive thoughts your way. As you know spotting could be from anything.


----------



## MightyMom

grenouille: It was probably from straining during your BM. Try not to worry about it, it happens often while you are pregnant (both the constipation and having a little blood from straining). Try to eat lots of veggies and fruit and maybe drink more water. FXed for a good scan tomorrow.

AFM: Had a scan today. The sac is bigger, but they still couldn't see anything else. I have to go back next Thursday for another scan. I am worried that it will be a repeat of my mmc where they told me to keep coming back because they didn't want to just come out and say there was no hope.


----------



## grenouille

Thank you. I hope you are right. I know it can be just from straining... I'm just so scared because this is exactly how it started last time...

MightyMom, I'm so sorry you are going through this. You are still early, maybe it's normal? I really hope everything goes well.


----------



## Nitengale

MightyMom: thinking of you, stay positive honey!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Krippy said:


> Donna_barnes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cookie!
> 
> I kep umming and ahhing about having a private scan, they are a LOT of money and we have a lot coming up soon... but I can't shake the feeling I am having twins and really want to know! I might ask my mummy if she can put some money in as an early birthday present :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't shake that feeling either,and I was right!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Was anything else different then your other pregancies other than your feeling/intuition?Click to expand...

Extra tiredness and sickness now I think of it this time. Was in bed for 7.30 last night!!! And really hormonal lol (poor husband) xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Nitengale said:


> love1623 said:
> 
> 
> oh I know I wish the days would go faster haha..
> how are you feeling?
> 
> I don't have any real nausea yet. Just sore bbs, really thirsty, need to tinkle often but that is about it. Trying as hard as I can to be positive, just feels weird when I don't "feel" pregnant yet. How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> How many of you guys have nausea? And when did it start?Click to expand...

Mine comes and goes too, and started about week 5. Worst when I haven't eaten for a while, think eating little and often helps xx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Future Mama said:


> Hey girls I haven't been on in a while as I've been having really bad cramps and getting really worried about another mc. I ended up going to my dr today and they did an ultrasound and actually saw a very faint heartbeat! He said it was so early and was surprised to see a heartbeat at all. I go back Monday to make sure it's getting stronger. Hope everyone else is doing well!

Yay future mama! Great news. They do say that the chance if mc greatly reduces after seeing a heartbeat xxxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

grenouille said:


> Thank you. I hope you are right. I know it can be just from straining... I'm just so scared because this is exactly how it started last time...
> 
> MightyMom, I'm so sorry you are going through this. You are still early, maybe it's normal? I really hope everything goes well.

I had this last time, bleeding after BM, was scary but apparently cervixes can be "friable" and super sensitive so the smallest thing can cause the, to bleed, so the blood probably isn't even from near the baby. Try not to worry. I've bled three times in the last two weeks, it's horrible. I nderstand you'll be constantly on edge, we all are and we are all here for each other xxxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

GOOD LUCK for today Asibling xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well. 

I have finally made a decision about the private scan, I'm not going to have it, its a lot of money and I'm going to use it to carry on doing the kids room up :cloud9: I am deffo getting a doppler though/ :D

How is everyone this morning? I'm feeling the same, hungry and bloated but other than that no real symptoms.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hungry, feeling sick, clothes don't fit!!! Good morning :) x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, thats brilliant HCG numbers, try to relax more now x

Grenouille, I know how worrying it is but its so true taht straining can cause that, your cervix is extra sensitive/friable and thats why it can bleed after sex or Bowel movements. Dont assume the worst. I think several of us on here have had both brown and red blood so far I know I have. x

Mightmom, Sorry your hanging in limbo right now, it is indeed still very early. I have honestly read lots of stories like yours where they cant see much at initial scans but then days later they see everything as they should. Are your dates def. spot on, do you know exactly when you ovulated? I should be 8 weeks tomorrow going by my last period but I charted ovulation and thats why I know I ovulated on day 20 instead of 14 so I was exactlly 7 weeks yest. x

Asibling good luck for your scan.x

Im having nausea that comes and goes aswell throughout the day, mega sore boobs and so tired all the time!


----------



## crancherry

Justkeeptryin said:


> Lala, thats brilliant HCG numbers, try to relax more now x
> 
> Grenouille, I know how worrying it is but its so true taht straining can cause that, your cervix is extra sensitive/friable and thats why it can bleed after sex or Bowel movements. Dont assume the worst. I think several of us on here have had both brown and red blood so far I know I have. x
> 
> Mightmom, Sorry your hanging in limbo right now, it is indeed still very early. I have honestly read lots of stories like yours where they cant see much at initial scans but then days later they see everything as they should. Are your dates def. spot on, do you know exactly when you ovulated? I should be 8 weeks tomorrow going by my last period but I charted ovulation and thats why I know I ovulated on day 20 instead of 14 so I was exactlly 7 weeks yest. x
> 
> Asibling good luck for your scan.x
> 
> Im having nausea that comes and goes aswell throughout the day, mega sore boobs and so tired all the time!

^^ What she said!

Asibling, hope you let us know what you find out today, good or bad, you have support here. I just know you will see your little bean though :flower:


----------



## crancherry

Feeling pretty positive now...today I hit the 7 week mark, which is right when I had my m/c before. No spotting yet, so I am anxiously awaiting the appointment next Wednesday to see what's there...

How far is everyone else and have you passed any "milestone" points like this yet? I know things can change at any point, but in my mind it feels like a small victory - anything to stay positive...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Crancherry, I hope it flies by until next week so that you get your scan and my 8 week scan is on the Thurs so want it to zoom by to that aswell.
Great news that your now at 7 weeks with no spotting. Im sure everything will be just fine for you this time. Maybe last time was just sheer bad luck.
Im still anxious as I got to 8.5 weeks last May before the heartbeat stopped but their putting it down to blood clotting which is now being treated so hoping to be 3rd time lucky with blood thinners and progesterone. 
As they say when you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks and then especially at 8 weeks that should've been a viable pregnancy.
Do you have any symptoms as yet?


----------



## crancherry

Thanks Justkeep! Yes, nothing major but got sore bb's (off and on, but more on), waking up hot in the night, and having aversions to certain foods - not really nausea per se, but feeling much more specific about what I do/don't feel like eating. 

I will be almost 8 weeks at the scan next week and I am SO hoping to see that everything looks good. I know we will not be out of the woods for good, but it will feel like a great step in the right direction. And then I can go ahead and plan medical care too, which as of now is still up in the air.

Sorry for your previous loss - hope your scan goes well too :) Fortunately you are being preventatively treated so that is some extra security!


----------



## LalaR

Grenouille - try and not worry too much about the spotting. it is very common. I cried my eyes out on Sunday as I had spotting and look at my hcg levels now. I know how anxious you must be feeling though.

Crancherry, the main milestone for me is making it more than 3 days past BFP without bleeding and getting good positive urine tests and blood results. Now I just need to make it to a scan.

I have been really thirsty the past 2 days and today I have a stinking headache even though I am not dehydrated. Has anyone else had this? Also still a little bit of cramping.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah Im feeling more positive Crancherry now that Im on treatment. Apparently if a miscarriage is preventable then progesterone and blood thinners will do it. Obviously if its a chromosomal abnormality then thats a different story and inevitable.
Ive been having quite restless sleeps recently, too hot at night!

Lala, I've had several headaches this week too. Im been avoiding taking anything. I think paracetamol is allowed but didnt want to take it. I ended up going to bed last night because of a sore head.
Also I still have the light cramping that comes and goes, I try to find it reassuring as it reminds me that something is still growing and stretching in there!

Im having total nausea throughout the day and mosts foods are not appealing to me, also smells are making me feel sick so easily! Ive never actually been sick as yet though!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies
I joined you all a little while ago but have been laying low as having a hard time with mad emotions and worries and thoughts.
Anyway, I'll update you. I have mc at 5wks in november 2011. mc at 7 wks in feb 2012 and am pregnant again straight after last mc. I had a scan on tuesday and thought I'd share my little monkey nut with you! I think its time I started getting my head round this pregnancy!! 
According to date of last period I am due 4th December but scan made me a few days less so maybe a bit later.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crancherry

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies
> I joined you all a little while ago but have been laying low as having a hard time with mad emotions and worries and thoughts.
> Anyway, I'll update you. I have mc at 5wks in november 2011. mc at 7 wks in feb 2012 and am pregnant again straight after last mc. I had a scan on tuesday and thought I'd share my little monkey nut with you! I think its time I started getting my head round this pregnancy!!
> According to date of last period I am due 4th December but scan made me a few days less so maybe a bit later.

No worries, I have my stints where I don't visit, and then I have a load of catching up to do later :) 

Wonderful pic, how exciting! Now I know what to look for next week...

Hope things continue in a positive direction for you and you get to relax and enjoy as much as possible :flower:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Cute little bean tooth fairy! Congrats xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Toothfairy, nice to see you join us. Im sorry for your two losses. I hope you dont mind me asking but have you been advised to take a low dose aspirin each day? Or did you have any tests to establish the reasons for your losses.
Luckily I got tests after two miscarriages in a row and it came back positive for blood clotting. I was advised to start taking a low dose aspirin each day as it does no harm whatsoever but can do the world of good.
As I say I hope you dont mind me advising you on this I just have a thing about when I see that people have had two miscarriages in a row and I know my story. Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky for us both x


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow, thats brilliant news asibling xx


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hi ladies can I join? I am due December 29th based off a guess on ovulation after a loss at 5 weeks 1 day two weeks ago. Everything was negative 4/4/12 including blood was at 0 hcg level. I am really scared about loosing a 6th pregnancy.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you

Omg! Omg! So, happy for you. Congratulations. Can't belive she deleted them..:-(


----------



## Want2bemommy4

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies
> I joined you all a little while ago but have been laying low as having a hard time with mad emotions and worries and thoughts.
> Anyway, I'll update you. I have mc at 5wks in november 2011. mc at 7 wks in feb 2012 and am pregnant again straight after last mc. I had a scan on tuesday and thought I'd share my little monkey nut with you! I think its time I started getting my head round this pregnancy!!
> According to date of last period I am due 4th December but scan made me a few days less so maybe a bit later.

Awe thanks for sharing. I just suffered a loss 2 weeks ago it was baby 5 I lost one was still born my story in siggy. I fell pregnant right after my last loss. I really hope this one stays. My progesterone pills had not worked last time. :-(


----------



## grenouille

asibling4gi04, I know exactly how you feel!!
I just saw my baby's heartbeat too! I'm so happy and relieved. A strong 162 BPM :D


----------



## crancherry

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies, i cry as i type this news....we saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you

so happy for you!!!


----------



## crancherry

grenouille said:


> asibling4gi04, I know exactly how you feel!!
> I just saw my baby's heartbeat too! I'm so happy and relieved. A strong 162 BPM :D

Congrats to you too! Let's hope this becomes a trend :happydance:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

How is everyone?


----------



## crancherry

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I am due December 29th based off a guess on ovulation after a loss at 5 weeks 1 day two weeks ago. Everything was negative 4/4/12 including blood was at 0 hcg level. I am really scared about loosing a 6th pregnancy.

Hi Want2be, you have been through a lot, so sorry for all your heartache. Welcome here and let's hope for a sticky bean for you this time!


----------



## love1623

Congrats toothfairy,grenouille,asibling  so exciting. I'm very happy for u ladies &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## LalaR

Huge congratulations asibling. I just knew you would be ok. Hopefully you will be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy now.
Grenouille. Fantastic news!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I love poping on to see such lovely news from everyone :D

I am soooo tired, This is waaaay worse than my first 2 pregnancies, I am fairly certain that the nursery run next week is going to kill me :rofl: Its such a long walk :(


----------



## scoobydrlp

Wiggler said:


> I'm already getting crazy dreams, I dreamt my washing machine had teeth and chased me round the kitchen last night :rofl:



This is too freakin funny!! :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Want2bemommy4 !!!

Hope this is a sticky bean for you!

TF: Such a great pic! You are truly blessed, such a perfect little bean!

asibling: Congrats! No fair they deleted the pics I would have made them do it again for another pic!

grenouille: Congratulations!! It must be such a relief to see that heartbeat! Sounds like everything is as it should be for you at 7 weeks!


----------



## Donna_barnes

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you

Yay!!!! Was looking for your update all day :) congrats!!!xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!!!

This tiredness is kicking my arse, its way way worse than my first 2 pregnancies, I am struggling to keep my eyes open, I'm counting down the minutes til OH comes home from work so I can go to bed :rofl:

Anyone got any advice on how to wake up a little bit?


----------



## LalaR

I wish I knew wiggler. I have been sleeping for Scotland this past 2 weeks. Got home from work last night and had a 2h nap then up for 2h then back to bed and slept for another 9h. Only up again as I have to work today. Boo!


----------



## amjon

I saw a line this morning, so now I can join you officially. :) I felt when I had my daughter Dec. 29 that I would have my rainbow the same day. That's now my DD!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations AmJon, nice to see you join us x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ladies Im the exact same sleeping all the time and sooo tired. Today is the worst Ive felt yet, feel so nauseasus like Im hungover. Its been a challenge to eat anything, nothing appeals to me. I cant remember feeling this bad before last year. Hopefully its a sign that hormones are high!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Only symptoms I have are feeling so tired like I am hung over. Or not being able to sleep at all which isn't too bad. How is everyone? It 7 pm and me and my love are BBQ ribs on grill. First time. Normally I put them in crock pot. Fx they come out good.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Justkeeptryin said:


> Ladies Im the exact same sleeping all the time and sooo tired. Today is the worst Ive felt yet, feel so nauseasus like Im hungover. Its been a challenge to eat anything, nothing appeals to me. I cant remember feeling this bad before last year. Hopefully its a sign that hormones are high!

I feel like this, like absolute death. Trying not to moan too much because I am so grateful for my beans, but it's pretty horrible feeling like this. Particularly hard when you have a full time job plus other kids and husband to look after. Hopefully get easier after 12 weeks but I'm sure everyone will agree, its a small price to pay for Our rainbows xx


----------



## LalaR

Please could I ask a TMI question. Does anyone else feel odd down below? I've started with the light brown discharge on wiping again but I just feel a bit swollen and not right down there especially when I cough. Unfortunately I've been coughing a lot! Trying not to worry but it's hard. Epac won't see me for another 11 days which seems a lifetime away. Any suggestions gratefully appreciated. L x


----------



## Donna_barnes

I've been getting quite a bit of brown discharge too, unpleasant. Think mines old blood. Can't you get an earlier appointment?! I've had red blood too but trying not to worry as it can't be normal, and only stays for a few wipes. Stressful eh?? Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Only symptoms I have are feeling so tired like I am hung over. Or not being able to sleep at all which isn't too bad. How is everyone? It 7 pm and me and my love are BBQ ribs on grill. First time. Normally I put them in crock pot. Fx they come out good.

I am so happy to see you here! Congrats on your BFP! :cloud9:

I haven't been on here much as I have been feeling really horrible. I am sick and nauseous all day. Not complaining bc I love the reminder that I am indeed pregnant but makes it hard to do things like be on the computer. Have my scan tomorrow and getting excited! Can`t wait to see this bubs!


----------



## amjon

I'm just starting to get slightly sick. I didn't have any morning sickness with my daughter (other than brushing my teeth in the second tri), so maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, I know how stressful teh brown is when wiping. As Donna said shes had it too and me aswell. Ive gad about two weeks of brown and on two occasions red. It def. is common and old blood. Fingers crossed I havent had anymore brown for about 6 days now. 
I know that your HCG numbers were great so try not to stress. I would play it by ear for the next couple of days and if the brown continues or gets worse or your symptoms get less then phone Epas and say that you've been having pain aswell and red. I know that you def. have to be 6 weeks though for them to see anything. Are you taking a low dose aspirin? Cant rememeber if I asked you before but if not Id highly recommend that you start, its not too late just incase you have a clotting problem like me xx


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Donna and justkeep. I am trying my hardest not to stress but I still am on a subconscious level. Woke last night having had a nightmare about me haemorrhaging. It has been quite light - not enough to reach pants but a little darker today than the past few days. Definitely not the v dark brown I had last Sun. I just feel that I know too much about what could be going wrong.
I do have some baby aspirin but the midwife advised against it saying it could keep the bleeding going. I know a doctor who does private scans from 5 1/2 weeks for £35 so I might phone him if this continues for the next few days. Not got a huge amount of symptoms yet anyway


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome amjon !!!

So glad to see you finally here! And with a rainbow DD the same as your daughter's birth day, so sweet!

LalaR: No spotting or bleeding at all here but I definitely feel weird down there. Swollen and sore like I have been riding a bike or something. I keep checking when I wipe but there isn't much there. It is actually more dry than anything.

Krippy: Congrats and sorry on feeling sick, lol. It is rather miserable but it is good to have a constant reminder that your hcg numbers are good!

Donna: I cannot imagine how bad m/s must be with TWO beans! I hope it eases up for you soon.

AFM: I have been having the strangest dreams. Bad dreams really. I think that will ease up when I see a heartbeat. So nervous for my next scan! I really need to see a normal little bean and heartbeat at my next scan. Just the anxiety is making me nauseated, let alone the m/s!


----------



## grenouille

I haven't been sick but I've been feeling really queasy. Now it's better, but I'm just sooo picky. I only eat because I have too! Last night I really loved my popcorn and ate way too much.. and because of that I had a really bad night, I woke up after a nightmare and I couldn't fall back asleep, I was feeling so gross!

I had a small piece of chicken and plain broccoli and tomatoes for dinner! OH is very sweet and wanted to make a broccoli salad when I said I'd have broccoli, but I just told him not to bother.. Nothing is appetizing anyway!


----------



## MightyMom

I have been having weird food aversions. I will buy a bunch of food, get it home and not want a bit of it!


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies, starting to feel a little queasy but not too much. Just supper thirst, like I can't get enough water but then I have to constantly use the bathroom. 

I have a question: On May 4th when I am 7w+4d they want to do an intravaginal ultrasound on me. Is this normal and is it safe?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Nitengale, it is normal for them to do a transvaginal when you are so early on. But last year when I got this done I started non stopping spotting and bleeding afterwards which is common but it stressed me out. Anyway when I went for my 6 week scan 2 weeks ago I was going to say that Id prefer if they tried an abdominal scan first - I didnt even have to ask they automatically done an abdominal scan and seen the heartbeat so they shouldnt really have to do internal with you at 7+4. Just ask them if they could try that first .

Hi everyone else, Im mega queasy too. Feel like Im hungover yesterday and today, soo nauseaus and no food seems appealing everything makes me want to puke!

Lala, its a completely personal choice about the aspirin, and obvioulsy it will put you off taking it if you've been told that it will continue the bleeding.(dont know if I agree with this nurse but Im no doctor) From my own experience I was told that it does no harm whatsoever but can work wonders. Just thought you may benefit from it as you've had 2 previous miscarriages the same as myself. I hope it eases up for you.
As for going for a private scan that may be a good idea but you should wait until 6 weeks as thats normally the earliest the heartbeat can be seen so it would prob worry you more if you went earlier and didnt see it. Its annoying all the same how you should have to pay for a scan when your local EPAS should be accomodating you because of your previous miscarriages and now that your anxious due to this brown. Just remember that its obviously old blood coming from somewhereand the main factor is if you have no pain!


----------



## MightyMom

It is normal because weeks 7-10 will give you the best dating on a pregnancy plus they should be able to see a sac, measure the CRL and see a heartbeat. So a 7 week ultrasound is pretty typical for a woman with a history of m/c. And it is safe. It is a long wand with a very small ultrasound on the tip. It gets closer to your uterus and provides a much clearer picture than an abdominal u/s. You may have some spotting the day after from cervical irritation, but it isn't risky.


----------



## Wiggler

No symptoms here at all now apart from hunger :brat: I wanna feel sick, or have sore boobs, or ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Wiggler said:


> No symptoms here at all now apart from hunger :brat: I wanna feel sick, or have sore boobs, or ANYTHING!!!

Oh I hear ya Wiggler! My queasiness is so slight that sometimes I wonder if I'm making it up. BUT...these are going to be our forever babies! So keep your head up. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Even with the lack of symptoms I feel so much more positive about the pregnancy, I always felt a sense of doom about our angel pregnancy as much s it saddens me to say, but since I decided against the private scan I just want symptoms. I know I wont get many though, I didn't with my first 2 pregnancies. Roll on June for my scan!!!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wish I could give you some of mine. I feel DIRE!!!

those eladies who are suffering - any tips? i feel horribly sick all the time and just generally feel like sh*t!! Like I'm hungover and haven't slept :sleep:. any tips on how not not feel like absolute death?? xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies! Looks like I have some catching up to do! Thank you for all of the ocngrats and support. How is everyone?? I have not been on aside from a peak through my phone in days! My appointment was amazing. I go back on May 17th for a check up and than another scan at 12 weeks. I am feeling surreal..schocked, amazed! MY EDD IS 12/15! thanks for all of your support. Mini updates please?? otherwise I must go back and read all and I am working a double at work today! 
:hugs::happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Donna: Not sure what to do about the fatigue. I try to keep hydrated, that usually helps. I also take my vitamins mid-day rather than in the morning. That way I get the energy boost when I need it. For nausea I take ginger root supplements. They have always worked very well for me.


----------



## katestar53

Wowza, so much to catch up on!! Havent been on for about 5 days, went home to visit the folks and had a wedding to go to on Saturday which was hard. Think all my friends guessed that I pregnant with the whole not drinking thing as I do love my wine but managed to keep my mouth shut and just said that I wasnt feeling well!!! 

Hope everyone is ok :) Am feeling very tired and sicky today. We have booked another private scan for a week on Saturday (5th May) so I will be about 10 weeks. Didnt think I could wait a whole four weeks without making sure everyting is ok. 

asibling4gi04 - So exciting that you saw the HB, sending you a big cyper hug :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Yay, baby is the size of a raspberry now!!! Yippeeeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Fab katestar. I like raspberries far better than appleseeds which is what i have just now!!

Asibling. Not much new here. Still trying to keep calm and settle my worries. Still little tiny bits of light brown discharge every so often. 10 days until my scan and it seems a lifetime away. As far as symptoms - not many. The odd wave of nausea continues but it may be masked by me continuing with my b6 supplements. Also occasional mild cramps. I am exhausted and have been sleeping loads.
How are things with you?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lala yes I hear b6 helps the nausea! Ten days seems forever away but will be here before you know it! I am more fatigued now han anythng else..stay positive even though its hard..im here for you ;) brown is old ok blood..


----------



## Donna_barnes

I've promised my husband no private scans this time, I went mad last time and cost a fortune. I have my next scan a week on tues which will be almost two weeks since the last one. Hopefully my beans will still be there. It's so hard not to boo a scan for this week to check!!!

Felt crap all day again, could cry sometimes. People at work must think I'm hungover or terminally ill :(. I drink plenty, sleep plenty, eat pretty well but still feel like death. Ah well, will be worth it.

Im glad we have all got sticky beans so far, long may it continue!xxxx


----------



## Gem09

Hello all and welcome to all the new ladies!

Hope you are all well?

Have any of you experiened lower back ache? Im in bed now as its more comfy for me!

Take care all of you xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Its hard going this Nauseau Donna, I feel constantly ill and like travel sickness/hungover! I bought ginger biscuits today to keep with me. I also have headaches that kick in at night time. Ive been avoiding taking paracetamol or anything, dont want to risk it. 
Im so glad that Ive been off work for 2 weeks so I can chill , I go back on Friday which will be hard, as you say I can imagine its a struggle when you feel so rough x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Gem, I too get backache if Im up and about walking too much during the day, even when I tried to hoover earlier my back got sore..my excuse to go lie on the couch x


----------



## Gem09

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Gem, I too get backache if Im up and about walking too much during the day, even when I tried to hoover earlier my back got sore..my excuse to go lie on the couch x

Thanks Justkeeptrying x

Yeah i suppose i have been up and down on my feet all day at work, and bending a little.

Just hope it eases off abit!!

x


----------



## MightyMom

I got a back ache this weekend after repotting some blueberry bushes. I am never sore from minor stuff like that, but it was killer!


----------



## Gem09

Im dont normally suffer from back ache this bad, it just worried me abit but feel more assured now xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm having on and off lower back pain, usually accompanied by cramping. It lasts for a few minutes then I'm fine for hours and hours after.


----------



## Krippy

Saw bubs for the first time today! HB @ 117 and measuring spot on for dates! Will post a pic soon! I am sooooo happy!


----------



## love1623

Yay ! Congrats Krippy :) :)


----------



## Krippy

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bubs1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scoobydrlp

Yay Krippy!!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Here's my first bump picture https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb435/want2bemommy4/IMAG4725.jpg https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb435/want2bemommy4/IMAG1789.jpg 4 weeks 2 days.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Krippy said:


> :cloud9:

Oh so beautiful thank you for sharing beautiful baby.


----------



## Krippy

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Oh so beautiful thank you for sharing beautiful baby.Click to expand...

Thank you! Love your bump pic...So happy to see you here! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

So far just tired and getting a big belly its showing through hunnys shirts already. I really wish I had sore boobs or something. But, just a bump and kidney pains. I have no infections just from growing so fast. I think twins...


----------



## Krippy

My belly is huge too...sooo bloated! And def. no fight from the abdominal muscles as I gave birth to my 10 pound boy 7 months ago! My belly knows exactly what to do! :) Twins would be amazing! When is your first U/S?


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Krippy said:


> My belly is huge too...sooo bloated! And def. no fight from the abdominal muscles as I gave birth to my 10 pound boy 7 months ago! My belly knows exactly what to do! :) Twins would be amazing! When is your first U/S?

I had twins 3 years ago but my DD was still born. So, I would be terrified. But, I think its twins again feel the way I did with them, no symptoms but getting big fast and the major m.s kicked in at 7 weeks. It's not set up yet we are going to free ultrasound clinic around 6 1/2 weeks and schedule than they get you in fast. Than find high risk ob.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hi scoobydrlp


----------



## scoobydrlp

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Hi scoobydrlp

:wave: Hey there! I'm so jealous of your bump!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

scoobydrlp said:


> Want2bemommy4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi scoobydrlp
> 
> :wave: Hey there! I'm so jealous of your bump!Click to expand...

Why? I end up like the blueberry girl on Willy at the end of pregnancy..lol. I'm so short 5'0. And, it gets big. Bit I don't really gain much. It's mostly water. My babies look like they will be 8 pounds but all water, usually its 5-6 pounds I carry. You will pop soon.


----------



## MightyMom

Krippy said:


> :cloud9:

B-E-A-UTIFUL BABY! Congrats Krippy!!


----------



## Krippy

MightyMom said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> B-E-A-UTIFUL BABY! Congrats Krippy!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the shout out Mighty! It was a wonderful day and can't wait until the next scan. :happydance:

I noticed your name was Kristen too...mine is Kristin as well!


----------



## MightyMom

Kristens/Kristins are awesome people. :cool:


----------



## Donna_barnes

I've got twins in my tummy too! Praying they stay safe. You. Ertainly have an moressive bump already, bet it's two!!!!xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Krispy your little baby bean is GORGEOUS congratulations!!!!

Who's next for a scan???xx


----------



## MightyMom

Anyone mind if I keep a list of our next scan dates on the front page too? Hard to read through and find them all!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Great idea! MY next one is 1st may xx


----------



## MightyMom

Added! :)


----------



## LalaR

Congrats krippy. Fantastic scan news!
Amazing bump already want2be!!

My scan is 3rd May. It can't come too soon.


----------



## MightyMom

Added LalaR!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, 

I got my BFP last week after over a year of trying and heartache. In the last year i have had 1MC, 2CP's and an ectopic. I am praying that this little one sticks and i go on to have a healthy baby. I am so paranoid though. I wasnt even sure i want to leave the tt forum and come over here. 

Hope you are all well.

Wendy
x


----------



## LalaR

Hi Wendy,
Welcome. Congrats on your BFP but sorry that you have had so much heartache getting this far. I still have a foot in both camps with the ttc and pregnancy forums! Hopefully we all have our sticky forever babies now!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Mightmom my 8 week scan is this Thursday 26th, Im feeling nervous already x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Wendy, congratulations on your BFP. We all know all too well how hard it is after experiencing losses. I too still go between the recurrent miscarriage section and here. Im a nervous anxious wreck at times x


----------



## Wiggler

So my sons drs appointment was this morning so I tried to get reffered to the midwife, but nooooo I need a seperate appointment so I go to make it and they are booked solid for the next 2 weeks, so I now have to ring every boody day at 8.30am (impossible to get through at that time BTW) so i can get one, ARGH!!!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Donna_barnes said:


> I've got twins in my tummy too! Praying they stay safe. You. Ertainly have an moressive bump already, bet it's two!!!!xxx

Awe congratulations. It was nice having twins 3 years ago. Unfortunately my DD didn't make it she was still born. I'm scared of it happening again. My DH is scared of that and loosing me, this is would be his first if I carry to term. Usually dont make it past six weeks. Thank you on the bump comment. I think its twins too DH is like please baby be one. Guess we will see soon. How are you this morning?


----------



## Donna_barnes

I feel a little better which is scary, now I'm worried something is amiss :( never happy eh?!

I'm so sorry to hear of your stillbirth :( must have been so hard. I lost my last child at 25 weeks. Was there a cause or can it just happen with twins??xxx


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Wiggler said:


> So my sons drs appointment was this morning so I tried to get reffered to the midwife, but nooooo I need a seperate appointment so I go to make it and they are booked solid for the next 2 weeks, so I now have to ring every boody day at 8.30am (impossible to get through at that time BTW) so i can get one, ARGH!!!

That's crazy! I wish I could use a mid wife. Most won't touch me when I am pregnant due to all the losses and pre term labor. I've always wanted a home water birth.


----------



## love1623

Hi mightymom. My first scan is April 30th 
Welcome Wendy!


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Wendyk07! Congrats on ur BFP!!!

My next scan date is the 5th May and I will be 10 weeks :)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Donna_barnes said:


> I feel a little better which is scary, now I'm worried something is amiss :( never happy eh?!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your stillbirth :( must have been so hard. I lost my last child at 25 weeks. Was there a cause or can it just happen with twins??xxx

It was due to placenta aging. Major thrombi to placenta (blood clotting). And, I was tested for blood clotting issues but I didn't have a clotting issue.


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies!

My first scan is on May 4th when I am 7w+4d. I am really excited. Trying to stay positive even though I have no nausea. Have other symptoms though at least. The 4th seems so far away.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Want2bemommy, I have just read your journal story about the loss of your daughter. That is really really sad, Im so sorry for your loss and other losses. You must be a very strong woman. That would have been so devastating. Your daughter was beautiful. Im glad that your son pulled through xx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Awwwwww wanttobemommy, so sad :( did the twins have separate placentas? Things get so much more complication with twins don't they? I'm already high risk because of my angel babies issues and I've very overweight!! How much more risk can I get?!

My sickness has come back with a vengeance -anyone got any tips? Retched so much tonight my tummy hurts :(

When is everyone planning on announcing? I'm scared to after what happened last time but can hardly keep twins a secret until 15 weeks (when a scan will show whether there are any issues or not )

Hugs xxxx


----------



## LalaR

I'm really afraid I'm not going to make it to the announcing stage. The brown discharge is a bit more today. I am so worried my low progesterone is trying to trigger my uterus to shed its lining. Hcgs still good. 10080 yesterday at 5+3. Know I should be resting but just had a really busy 11h shift at work. 9 days until my scan still. 

Try b6 for the nausea Donna. It might help.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I think they didnt because it would have affected my son too. Though I almost lost him but that was because he was choking himself with his cord. Yikes. Thank God I am not using that hospital again or live close by. Have you tried gingersnaps/lemon heads(sour candy). Ginger ale? Try those they are your best friend so is anything with pepperment. Not sparement. I am trying not to tell anyone til my 9th week. But, I'm so excited. Plus, my bump is about to give it away soon. Lol.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

LalaR said:


> I'm really afraid I'm not going to make it to the announcing stage. The brown discharge is a bit more today. I am so worried my low progesterone is trying to trigger my uterus to shed its lining. Hcgs still good. 10080 yesterday at 5+3. Know I should be resting but just had a really busy 11h shift at work. 9 days until my scan still.
> 
> Try b6 for the nausea Donna. It might help.

Lala have you asked your doctor about low progesterone and getting the supplements? Dont know what it is about docs in Scotland but their not the biggest advocates of progesterone. If I were you Id present your case to him that you think you have it and ask to try teh supplements. If they refuse then say that you are happy to pay for them on private prescription if they will do that. You can then buy them online but still need a private prescription...just means you pay instead of on NHS!


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Wendyk07 !!!

When is your due date?

Wiggler: That is horrible! I hope someone cancels so that you can slide into their spot. My office is very difficult to ring as well. They never answer except first thing in the morning!

Donna: We won't announce until 15 weeks showing or not and only to my family, not the whole world. I will have to let people know at work after I stop being able to fit my normal uniform though, no hiding it then. I will keep it low key though and just say we are expecting for the third time in a year. That should give people a clue.

LalaR: There is generally a lot of discharge during pregnancy, so it could just be that. Unless it is bright red, you should be ok. The red stuff is the scary stuff and even then I woke up soaked in blood and still delivered DD at 39 weeks.


----------



## MightyMom

(All you ladies with new scan dates - added!)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi, can I join? Just had my scan today and I am measuring at 5w2d with EDD 12/23/12.

I had a MC in Dec at 5w2d due to presumed ectopic - had two shots of methotrexate and had to wait 3 months. I got the OK to try naturally in March and got my :bfp: on 4/9!

I go back in two weeks for my next ultrasound/appointment.

:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Just did a FRER and the control line is darker than the test line :happydance: Sooo happy, never had this last time.


----------



## Wiggler

The test line is darker than the control line is what I meant. baby brain :rofl:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Welcome Crystal!! Sorry to hear of your sad loss but yay for your BFP!!! Xx


----------



## LalaR

I asked about the progesterone supplements because my blood levels were low but was told - no , what will be will be. Epac said they wouldn't even bother testing so no luck there either. I'm tempted to get my friend to write me a script but it could get us both in trouble. I know that discharge could be normal but this is how the first loss started - just 10 days earlier with much much lower hcg levels. I think my losses have scarred me for life. Also gutted to find out that I don't qualify to have my losses investigated and treated because I am 3 stone over the weight limit! Fed up feeling on my own in this. 
Sorry to be a misery. I am really happy for you all that things are going well. L x


----------



## Wiggler

Lala - Huge hugs hun :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Crystal5483 !!!

Wiggler: Congrats!! You sucked all the dye out of that test LOL.

LalaR: That isn't fair. That is basically putting the blame square on you. They should at least do the testing before they default to that! There is another BnB member in the TTCAL forum who has lost 3 stone during her TTC journey. Maybe you could contact her to see how she has done it? Or maybe she has some advice for how to deal with the doctors?


----------



## LalaR

The annoying thing is that 8 months ago, just before my first loss, I was 4 stone lighter. The misery and stress had me turn to chocolate!! I know what I need to do to lose it again but can't do it properly if I'm pregnant and bleeding. I would still rather be pregnant and bleeding than have another loss and be able to do intensive exercise though!!
I never ever thought that my quest to be a mum would have so many trials in such little time. Please keep your fingers crossed and/or pray for my bean. L x


----------



## Crystal5483

Lala what were your numbers? Yours were way better than mine to begin with. How are you doing hun?

Thank you for the Welcomes!


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, I know exactly what you mean! Everytime I get pregnant I stop exercising. I am terrified that any amount of exerted effort will affect the baby. When I lost my first, I never lost the baby weight. When I lost my second I lost my appetite for a while so I actually lost 1 stone simply being sad. Emotions have so much to do with weight! Praying for little bean Lala.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi, can I join? Just had my scan today and I am measuring at 5w2d with EDD 12/23/12.
> 
> I had a MC in Dec at 5w2d due to presumed ectopic - had two shots of methotrexate and had to wait 3 months. I got the OK to try naturally in March and got my :bfp: on 4/9!
> 
> I go back in two weeks for my next ultrasound/appointment.
> 
> :flower:

Omg! So glad you joined! The girls here are Awsome. We are pretty laid back. Did you get pictures?


----------



## Crystal5483

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join? Just had my scan today and I am measuring at 5w2d with EDD 12/23/12.
> 
> I had a MC in Dec at 5w2d due to presumed ectopic - had two shots of methotrexate and had to wait 3 months. I got the OK to try naturally in March and got my :bfp: on 4/9!
> 
> I go back in two weeks for my next ultrasound/appointment.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Omg! So glad you joined! The girls here are Awsome. We are pretty laid back. Did you get pictures?Click to expand...

I got to take one home but the doctor accidentally ripped it :dohh: but I go back in 2 weeks for another


----------



## MightyMom

Oh what a pretty little bean! Perfect!


----------



## Donna_barnes

LalaR said:


> I asked about the progesterone supplements because my blood levels were low but was told - no , what will be will be. Epac said they wouldn't even bother testing so no luck there either. I'm tempted to get my friend to write me a script but it could get us both in trouble. I know that discharge could be normal but this is how the first loss started - just 10 days earlier with much much lower hcg levels. I think my losses have scarred me for life. Also gutted to find out that I don't qualify to have my losses investigated and treated because I am 3 stone over the weight limit! Fed up feeling on my own in this.
> Sorry to be a misery. I am really happy for you all that things are going well. L x

Don't be sorry, we are all havin hour ups and down and it's disgusting that they won't investigate your losses, weight has nothing to do with it!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## LalaR

Crystal5483 said:


> Lala what were your numbers? Yours were way better than mine to begin with. How are you doing hun?
> 
> Thank you for the Welcomes!

Numbers have been good. The most recent was 10080 at 5+3. I just wish the brown spotting would stop. I'm also having these horrible irrational and emotional mood swings. Not used to it as I never used to get pmt.
How are you? What have your numbers been like? L x


----------



## Crystal5483

LalaR said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Lala what were your numbers? Yours were way better than mine to begin with. How are you doing hun?
> 
> Thank you for the Welcomes!
> 
> Numbers have been good. The most recent was 10080 at 5+3. I just wish the brown spotting would stop. I'm also having these horrible irrational and emotional mood swings. Not used to it as I never used to get pmt.
> How are you? What have your numbers been like? L xClick to expand...

Wow your numbers are awesome! Monday's number was 2087. They seem low but they are doubling how they are suppose to. The doctors don't seem concerned.


----------



## LalaR

Just made the decision to get private early scan. They can fit me in on Saturday morning. I think it will be £35 well spent if it stops me getting too anxious. Spotting less so far today. It seems to be linked with me doing too much. L x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, I think thats a wise decision so you'll be 6+2 then and should see a heartbeat. I know how stressful this all is. Im worried about going for my scan tomorrow, Im getting really anxious always expecting the worst. I really need to stop it and just try to stop fixating on it.
Thats not to bad £35 actually, Ive read people say that its costs them £100!
Your right if its helps your anxiety, Im sure your going to get good news given your HCG numbers. Hopefully they will even see where the brown is coming from just like me. They can see a dark haematoma patch in my left womb which looks to be the source. They are very common so maybe thats the case with you x


----------



## Crystal5483

Take it easy Lala and I'm happy they can do a private scan so quickly for you!


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Lala, I think thats a wise decision so you'll be 6+2 then and should see a heartbeat. I know how stressful this all is. Im worried about going for my scan tomorrow, Im getting really anxious always expecting the worst. I really need to stop it and just try to stop fixating on it.
> Thats not to bad £35 actually, Ive read people say that its costs them £100!
> Your right if its helps your anxiety, Im sure your going to get good news given your HCG numbers. Hopefully they will even see where the brown is coming from just like me. They can see a dark haematoma patch in my left womb which looks to be the source. They are very common so maybe thats the case with you x

Good luck for your scan sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I managed to get my first antenatal appointment booked this morning, its in just over 2 weeks. x x x


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck wiggler!

I'm kind of nervous today. Nothing's changed but now I'm starting to panic that I DIDNT see more yesterday. I keep analyzing the US picture grasping to see a yolk sac or fetal pole. I know it was early but I'm still very scared.


----------



## love1623

Goodluck lalar! Everything will be great


----------



## asibling4gi04

lALA, BEST OF LUCK SAT// I will be routing for you and your beanie sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Lala: happy you get an appointment so soon honey! Sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## blav

Member of the day?! Glad I checked back here, I know I've been vacant (need to get the computer fixed!!!). I need to catch up on all these posts, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## blav

Crystal5483 said:


> Want2bemommy4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join? Just had my scan today and I am measuring at 5w2d with EDD 12/23/12.
> 
> I had a MC in Dec at 5w2d due to presumed ectopic - had two shots of methotrexate and had to wait 3 months. I got the OK to try naturally in March and got my :bfp: on 4/9!
> 
> I go back in two weeks for my next ultrasound/appointment.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Omg! So glad you joined! The girls here are Awsome. We are pretty laid back. Did you get pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> I got to take one home but the doctor accidentally ripped it :dohh: but I go back in 2 weeks for another
> 
> View attachment 384715Click to expand...

That is what my scan looked like at about the same time! Yaay for the little one!


----------



## blav

Ahh, Krippy! Great scan! I go back a week from tomorrow for my second scan (will be 8 +3 from missed period but 7+5 from O). I hope seeing a little bean in there will help ease my worries. Have had quite a bit of nausea, fatigue, and sore bbs although the symptoms have eased up a little today causing me to worry! 

So many bfps in here, such great news!


----------



## Crystal5483

blav - thanks for the reassurance! Did you post a pic of the US on here?


----------



## blav

Crystal5483 said:


> blav - thanks for the reassurance! Did you post a pic of the US on here?

I didn't post a pic on here. Your post reassured me too. Even though I knew we likely wouldn't see a yolk or fetal pole or anything, just seeing that black dot still worried me! They said they saw what they needed to, and since then I've developed lots of symptoms (which have waned today and freaked me out) I hope everything is okay. I go back a week from tomorrow and hope to see a little baby kicking around in there!


----------



## blav

Crystal5483 said:


> blav - thanks for the reassurance! Did you post a pic of the US on here?

I forgot to mention, if you google U/S pics even at five weeks a lot of them show at least the yolk sac, which I don't think is accurate! If you look at scan pics on this site (when you can find them) from 5 weeks, they mostly just show the gestational sac. Try not to worry!


----------



## MightyMom

blav said:


> Member of the day?! Glad I checked back here, I know I've been vacant (need to get the computer fixed!!!). I need to catch up on all these posts, hope everyone is doing well!

I missed you. :)


----------



## MightyMom

My scan pic at 5 weeks only had a gestational sac.


----------



## Crystal5483

I've been Searching everywhere and they all look like they have SOMETHING in them. I don't see anything in mine.


----------



## blav

Agreed Crystal! Most of the ones you see on Google, have a little something in there, but mine was just like yours. The ultrasound technician told me that I wasn't going to see anything, and then the doctor said they saw what they needed to (gestational sac). Don't worry about it hun, sounds perfectly normal!

Missed you too MightyMom--I really need to check back here more often! Love the support and conversation!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. Just so worried! The 8th can't come fast enough!!


----------



## blav

My next scan is on the 3rd and it can't come soon enough either! I just want to get to that scan and see a little bubs knocking around in there with a strong heartbeat! I hate waiting. You read so much stuff on here of seeing the gestational sac and then it doesn't develop into anything so I completely understand your fears. I have to keep reminding myself that I've never had problems this early and to stay positive. I'm sure everything will be ok with you too!


----------



## Crystal5483

My first was a surprise so I told everyone right away and had my first scan at 8wks. Never thought anything of it. Now I almost wish I didn't have one yesterday. 

He said if all looks good on the 8th I will go back to my OB. Hoping that's why!


----------



## blav

Last time around I think I actually waited longer to tell people than this time. I have already told some close family and friends and a couple people at work found out! In a way I wish I would have kept it quiet in case something goes wrong, but at the same time I don't want to be less excited about this pregnancy. Such a hard balance to strike. I agree, almost wish I hadn't had an early scan!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Crystal I understand your concern as I had a blighted ovum (sac but no baby) but a lot of times at 5 weeks and a few days, you will not see the bub just yet. Everyone's grows at diff rates and also remember, it depends on when implantation took place. I know that no matter what anyone says, its going to be hard not to feel worried so here is a HUGE HUG:hugs::hugs: AND WISHING THE 8TH gets here at lightening speed for you! How are your symptoms??:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps. crystal, my scan was 5 weeks 6 days and the bub was soooooo tiny we had to squint. the only thing that reassured me was you can see the heart flutter but even the doc was shocked that we saw that much! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so jealous of everyone having scans!! I want one :brat: x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

its coming wigger...hold my hand, ok, now take a deep breath. Ok now exhale! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Thanks, having to wait until mid-june ish is killing me though. 

I have my first appointment in 2 weeks so will ask for a reassurance scan, but I already know they will say no to that :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

wiggler I asked for a reassurance scan otherwise I would not have got one, I started crying broke right down in the office because of past losses and the nurse pulled strings and got my wish granted.. The tears were real! I am glad I had someone who cared..you never know!:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

asibling4g - yea I'm worried about a blighted ovum but I'm trying not to stress about it. I enlarged the scan pic and I THINK I see something teeny tiny but I may just be crazy lol

The only reason I got this scan was to make sure it wasn't ectopic. Otherwise I would have waited too. I'm tempted to ask to go in next week too. Not sure what the doc would say to that lol. But like 6w4d or something surely I'd see something then right (next Thurs) Doubt he'd go for it. 

Crazy thing is I've actually googled private US in the area but most don't start until 15 weeks :-(

I Oed on the 31/1 and got a faint faint pos on the 9th. So I implanted early. Hence I'm curious why I didn't see anything after over 2 weeks of growing time.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Oh Crystal,I understand and I wish I had an answer to comfort you but after being through a blighted ovum,not once, but twice in a row (kind of, my second one was an unexplained pregnancy, (no sac, or baby, only tissue), I understand the fears and I will not lie, sugar coat or promise you anything. But I will say this, I have seen scans at your stage just like yours, turn into healthy, growing, beanies so as hard as it is, hang on to hope, ask people for positive vibes and prayers, and get down on your knees and ask the powers of which you believe, to help your beanie grow and show. If you care to share your blown up pic, I will be more than willing to look! HUGS MY DEAR..I AM HERE FOR YOU THROUGH GOOD OR BAD.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks so much hun. Sad I actually emailed a private scan place to see if they can do one this early omg....

I wish I had a window into my womb lol

Thanks for all the thoughts. I'm praying every day for a sticky beanie!


----------



## love1623

I'm praying for all you ladies. I know its hard I'm still wwaiting for my first scan and I'm literally freaking out. The days seem to just be creeping by..


----------



## asibling4gi04

CRYSTAL Another thing you can do is wait a couple more days and go to the nearest E.R. tell them you tripped and fell and would like a reassurance scan because your side hurts?!?! it sounds horrible to lie but I did it with my last two because I just knew something was not right...

LOVE, WHEN IS YOUR SCAN ?? Praying for you too!

MIGHTY., HOW DO I QUALIFY for member of the day?? :shrug::winkwink::haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

That's a good idea too lol

The hospital associated with my OB is about 30 mins away. Or there's one about 20 that I could try too. Hmmm.


----------



## asibling4gi04

crystal, do it for your sake...seriously. :hugs: put the mind at ease..did you have hcg levels tested and compared?!:shrug:


----------



## Crystal5483

Yes 5 of them

11th 5:30pm-- 28
13th 8:00am-- 65
16th 12:00pm- 271
19th 8:00am-- 725
23rd 8:00am-- 2087


----------



## love1623

Thanks asibling.. my first scan is Monday ill be 7 weeks. I have never made it this ffar before. Before I got to go to doctor last time I started bleeding and then hhad ultrasound but nothing there :( praying this is a sticky bean for me and all you ladies  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Crystal5483

Sticky bean vibes for you Love!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

your numbers look promising crystal ..lets hold on to hope..hang on for a few more days and than go!:hugs:

LOVE, Monday will be here before you blink a few times! You are going to make it! I just know it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## love1623

Thanks ladies


----------



## Crystal5483

DH just laughed when I said what you told me lol


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you all and your sticky beans. 

Been lying low bc of being so sick but I do try to read everything and keep up! :)


----------



## LalaR

Crystal, I am sure that everything is going to be ok for you. You have great numbers and a lovely gestational sac. It's still way to early to see anything more than that. My MW said that at HCG levels of 2000 you are very lucky to see anything at all. Keep calm and keep thinking positive thoughts.

love , it sounds as though this is your time to have a sticky bean. Good luck with the scan.

I have my scan appointment on saturday. I have convinced DH to come with me. Hoping and praying that I will be able to see something at 6+1 weeks. Brown discharge still there but more like brown tinged CM now. Maybe my cervix has been causing the problem??


----------



## crancherry

Saw a real baby with a real heartbeat!!! SO EXCITED! I have been so nervous that I wouldn't see anything, but we got to hear the heartbeat too, it was 153bpm! Baby is measuring 7+4, which is right about where I thought I was, due date adjusted one day to Dec. 8th. Thank God, maybe I get to stay here this time! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bubs4-25-12_sm.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations crancherry. Fantastic scan picture!!


----------



## love1623

Congrats Crancherry. Beautiful beany  yay


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely piccy Crancherry :cloud9:

I want a scan :brat: :rofl:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats!! Awesome pic!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

congratulations Crancherry x

Well Im just back from my 8 week scan and so relieved, a perfect baby measuring bang on 8 weeks with a great heartbeat...:cloud9:
I was a nervous wreck before I went in. Im so happy, although now I have some kind of weird pain going on in my groin area, I hope its a pulled muscle or something, i worry about every niggle and twinge.
I have my booking in appointment next Thurs and they are going to try and scan me quickly, Ill be 9 weeks. Then I have a scan booked for 10 weeks, I really cant complain about the treatment that Im getting from my local EPAS because I attended the recurrent miscarriage clinic, they are great x


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats crancherry thanks for sharing the adorable scan pic and justkeep, congrats on your lovely scan news! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## love1623

Congrats justkeeptrying  that's so wonderful!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Just and Cran on the amazing scans! Such great news! Love all of this happy news! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

krippy hey how are you??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Justkeep!

So has anyone had a NASTY taste in their mouth? Like bad breathe but know that you dont have bad breathe?


----------



## Nitengale

Crystal5483 said:


> Congrats Justkeep!
> 
> So has anyone had a NASTY taste in their mouth? Like bad breathe but know that you dont have bad breathe?

Yes I have been having this. It's pretty disgusting. It comes and goes, even if I brush my teeth, I feel like its coming from my tummy or something not my mouth.


I'm going crazy here. Still have not had my appointment, 8 more days. Time is going sloooooooooowwwww. Staying positive as I can though.

Congrats crancherry and justkeep.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank God I'm not alone. I know I brush twice a day. I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and all I can taste is grossness! I hate it. Started yesterday morning. 

Feeling quite "full" in my tummy today. Had to release the button on my jeans eeek!


----------



## FeLynn

I'm expecting baby #4 12/5/2012


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Justkeep! Isn't it a relief?!!

Welcome FeLynn!


----------



## Donna_barnes

crancherry said:


> Saw a real baby with a real heartbeat!!! SO EXCITED! I have been so nervous that I wouldn't see anything, but we got to hear the heartbeat too, it was 153bpm! Baby is measuring 7+4, which is right about where I thought I was, due date adjusted one day to Dec. 8th. Thank God, maybe I get to stay here this time! :happydance:

Beautiful bean!! Congrats xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats to you Crancherry!! What a great scan pic!

AFM, been having a little twinge feeling in my lower center to right abdomen, which is new. And am seriously bloated!! Anybody start using cream or lotion for stretch marks already? I bought some today...can't hurt to start early! No MS yet, but sore boobs continue. I'm still feeling confident, in spite of having a HORRIBLE dream last night that I had a scan (in public?) and they found a baby but no heartbeat. I cried and cried, then woke up and realized it was just a horrible dream. What a relief!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Had my booking in appointment today, seems like im going to have appointments coming out of my wazoo!! Midwife, consultant, twin clinic, fetal medicine!! Won't be able to hide this for long but at least I feel looked after!!

Was awful getting weighed, not the time for dieting those is it??:shrug:

I agree about the days dragging, it's almost torture!!!!!

Still feeling like death.......but worth it xxxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

So anyone got any cravings yet???xx


----------



## Donna_barnes

scoobydrlp said:


> Congrats to you Crancherry!! What a great scan pic!
> 
> AFM, been having a little twinge feeling in my lower center to right abdomen, which is new. And am seriously bloated!! Anybody start using cream or lotion for stretch marks already? I bought some today...can't hurt to start early! No MS yet, but sore boobs continue. I'm still feeling confident, in spite of having a HORRIBLE dream last night that I had a scan (in public?) and they found a baby but no heartbeat. I cried and cried, then woke up and realized it was just a horrible dream. What a relief!

What a horrible dream. Aren't dreams really vivid and realistic at the moment, really scary. It's just your fears creeping out when your asleep, try not to worry xxx


----------



## blav

Donna_barnes said:


> So anyone got any cravings yet???xx

Not so much craving but I have a serious food aversion to melted cheese. Just the thought of it makes me want to hurl!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yes! 

Salsa, pickles, and just now a whopper from Burger King it's been like 10 years since I've had one of those!!


----------



## Wiggler

No cravings/food aversions here... not many symptoms at all actually :(


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome FeLynn !!!


Congratulations Crancherry and Justkeeptryin on the scans!!
CC: The little bean looks PERFECT!

AFM: Had my scan today. The sonographer was reluctant to give me any good news, she is very guarded. Can't say I blame her as she has given me nothing but bad news since I met her. But today we saw a gestational sac measuring 6+0 weeks and what looks like a fetal shadow measuring 6+0 weeks. But she couldn't find a yolk sac and was concerned about it. We saw what looked to me like a heartbeat but the sonographer would only refer to it as "cardio activity" and wouldn't attribute it to the fetus just yet. 

The doctor was much more optimistic and said that for 6 weeks it looks good and to have hope. He also said that he would prefer to see me in two weeks but at this point that is like an eternity for me so he will see me next week. Wish me luck for my next scan!


----------



## MightyMom

Wiggler: My symptoms have eased too, although I still pee every 5 minutes. I did have a very strong craving for Ho Hos last night, but other than that I haven't had cravings or aversions or anything.


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't had any proper symptoms at all though :( I hate knowing I'm not having a scan for 7ish weeks :(


----------



## love1623

praying for you Mighty Mom.... keep faith


----------



## asibling4gi04

Mighty mom thinking.of u.n.your bean a blighted ovum would not have cardio activity so i am hopeful!

Cravings, salt n vinegar chips, food aversions, anything saucey or witn mayonaise on it...:wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

Thinking of you MightyMom you told me that it was still early now you just listen to yourself. 6 weeks is very early still  when you go back it'll be better
:hugs:

a sibling now I'm craving salt n vinegar chips lol ... Pickles will have to do!


----------



## love1623

love love love satl n vinegar chips now Im craving them too!! :) i been craving peanut butter and jelly and chicken salads.. but my normal faves like subway turn my stomach now.. most my faves make me wana gag now...


----------



## Crystal5483

Love I had a PB&J sandwich today! Now I'm eating pickles...


----------



## love1623

haha....our lil bebes love pb&j :)


----------



## Crystal5483

My bean likes A LOT of things lol

****praying for my sticky bean****


----------



## asibling4gi04

Crystal n love I get salt n vinegar chips and pour malt vinegar on top of them...lol. Mouth watering as I type! ;)


----------



## Krippy

I am sooo jealous of you girls...I can not eat anything! This bubs is kicking my ass and I am loving every minute!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I had a scan Today but no pictures since it was from ER. I've been so sick got over the flu one week and now got stiff neck sore throat n fever. So, just went in they wanted to make sure it wasn't ectopic since that can cause illnesses when body is trying to abort something. I am 5 weeks and saw a gestational sac thats pretty much it. So, far only one bean but could be too early or hiding atm.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I have a whole bunch of pringles salt and vinegar chips anything salty atm. Oh and I hate chocolate but baby loves Reeses! Damn DH and chocolate baby gets that from him.


----------



## Crystal5483

Awww yay for scan and in the right place!

So TMI alert...it's 1:46am here and I just woke up with horrible tummy pains... Went to the bathroom (ergh you know lol) and feel better. It was gas!! Ugh it was so bad!!! I remember that happening once before when I was 9 months preggo with DD and driving and DH panicked thinking I was going into labor!! Haha! 

Taking some gas stuff and hopefully I can fall back asleep! Anyone know if this could be because of the progesterone gel!?


----------



## MightyMom

I think either you eat more foods that make you gassy when you get pregnant, or else all the intestinal re-arranging traps gas in your gut. I get terrible gas pains when I am pregnant. And it seems like I have much more gas this go as well but I am also eating more vegetables, fruits, and things with lots of fiber.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Ewwwww, never understood the whole peanut butter and jam thing, mind you, it hasn't really taken off over here! Thought of it though :sick:

I've been craving meat!! When it comes to eating thou I feel starving, then don't eat that much! Naughty babies!!xx


----------



## LalaR

No cravings here yet but I am loving my carbs!! Think the MS may be arriving. I woke at 4am with the most awful nausea.
Hope everyone else is doing ok this morning.


----------



## Wiggler

Been pretty crampy since last night, worse than period pains but not mega painful but still worse than any cramping I have had with previous pregnancies IYKWIM, Did a FRER to reassure myself and the test line is soooo dark and the contril line is really faint so feeling bit better, but if the cramping doesn't calm down I will ring NHS direct later.


----------



## LalaR

I'm still getting some cramps wiggler. It can be completely normal so try and not worry. Go and get checked though to ease your mind.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to see how things are at about 12ish and if its still bad I'm gonna ring up. Luckily I have a friend staying over so he is watching the kiddies for me while I lay down.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Wiggler, sorry about the cramps. I still get them on and off but light ones now. Back at teh beginning they were very much like period cramps. Hopefully lying down will help. I had an annoying pain yesterday and was worried it was kind of at my right groin and hip and sore when I coughed but after lying down a while it disappeared! take advantage of yoru friend being there to watch the kids x


----------



## Wiggler

Still cramping and sore, this is so unlike anything I have had in my previous pregnancies. Do you think I should ring NHS Direct, itss been about 24 hours now :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

wiggler, I would def go get checked out. Cramping is very normal but if it is that severe, I wold just be checked..Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Waiting for a call back from NHS direct now. wait time is 2-5 hours.


----------



## asibling4gi04

want2bw, that is awesome news about the pregnancy being in the uterus. YAY! How are you feeling?? As far as chocolate goes, thats another food aversion. I cannot even look at chocolate right now.. I got sick this morning while brushing my teeth and right after dinner last evening..oh, the joys! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone!!! Lovely to see your scans ladies. Had some brown spotting today but went to the early pregnancy unit again and got a scan and baby is fine, measuring 9+5 weeks and was jumping around all over the place :) Feel very relieved! Cant believe how much baby has grown since my scan at 7 weeks! 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7118161117_d6425ba543.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Awwwww lovely scan piccy :cloud9:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi katestar, what a beautiful scan pic. Its so worrying that spotting but you start to realise how common t is and old blood. You will be so relieved, glad everything is ok. That must have been nice to see the baby jumping around, I hope I see that next week! Hope the spotting eases up x


----------



## Crystal5483

Aww lovely scan pic, glad to hear all is well! 

I feel better today. I'm not worrying as much this am as I was yesterday. I'm thinking that I might have been a bit "backed up" and that was causing my dull aches and cramps. I've never had that problem before, not even during my first pregnancy, so I'm assuming that's what it was. 

Work today then off for the weekend! They may ask us to work a few hours tomorrow but that's not bad. Top bosses are back today so I won't be on as much. But if I can sneak on safely I will  

Hope you ladies have a great day!!


----------



## Wiggler

NHS Direct just rang me and told me to make an emergency Drs appointment so seeing them at 3.30.


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG KATE! HOW LOVELY..THANKS FOR SHARING!:happydance::happydance:

HI CRYSTAL! Have a great weekend..Glad to know you are more relaxed!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hope you get on ok Wiggler and the cramps settle down. Hopefully just growing ans stretching going on x


----------



## Future Mama

Wiggler said:


> Been pretty crampy since last night, worse than period pains but not mega painful but still worse than any cramping I have had with previous pregnancies IYKWIM, Did a FRER to reassure myself and the test line is soooo dark and the contril line is really faint so feeling bit better, but if the cramping doesn't calm down I will ring NHS direct later.

Try not to worry Wiggler. I had horrible cramps around the same time and ended up going in for an emergency ultrasound at 5+4. I was expecting the worst but actually saw a heartbeat that early. Apparently I was told it was probably just my uterus stretching. Are they going to do an ultrasound today?


----------



## Wiggler

I doubt they will scan me today or at all, I'll see a doctor who will probably feel my tummy, take my BP then *might* refer me to EPU, I'll updte once I know more though.


----------



## love1623

Lovely pic Kate  
Hope u feel better wiggler..praying for u!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks everyone, I'm leaving soon, I'll let you all know how I got on x x x


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Wiggler!!


----------



## LalaR

Glad that you are ok kate. That is a brilliant scan picture. I know how worrying brown spotting is so glad you are both well.
Good luck this afternoon wiggler.


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful scan Kate! I love how fast they turn into little humans! :)

GL today Wiggler! Thinking of you!


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi katestar, what a beautiful scan pic. Its so worrying that spotting but you start to realise how common t is and old blood. You will be so relieved, glad everything is ok. That must have been nice to see the baby jumping around, I hope I see that next week! Hope the spotting eases up x

Thanks sweetie, the spotting is slighty worrying but fairly normal so it seems. Just wanna get the next three weeks out the way, it seems so close yet so far!!!!! When is your scan next week? I have a private one booked for Sat 5th May :)


----------



## katestar53

Wiggler said:


> NHS Direct just rang me and told me to make an emergency Drs appointment so seeing them at 3.30.

Good luck sweetie, hope all is well. i had really bad cramping at around 5-6 weeks, so bad that they kept me awake at night. Have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Just got back, waste of time, he told me to rest up and take it easy, which is exactly what I have been doing. :dohh:


----------



## love1623

Wow they didn't do ultrasound or run tests? Craziness


----------



## Wiggler

Oh they wern't totally useless, they tested my pee :dohh: I'm really upset, I am so so so worried and I don't feel like he took me seriously at all.


----------



## asibling4gi04

SORRY WIGGLER..THATS CRAP! I wish they did more to re-assure you!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Sorry you're cramping so much wiggler, and that the doc didn't do anything for you. Hope things start looking up soon!


----------



## Crystal5483

That's ridiculois!!! Can you go to an emergency room? Just for your own sanity??


----------



## LalaR

Wiggler, do you have an early pregnancy unit you could call? Our EPAC take direct referrals from the patient. If you do have one they might be able to see you and offer more reassurance. How are the cramps now?


----------



## Wiggler

Its still really sore, I am going to A&E tonight as the EPU don't take self referals. Just gotta get the kids fed and settled in bed then me and OH are off to A&E. I have been in pain and tears all day and that stupid doctor made me feel so small. Whats so wrong with wanting to make sure everything is alright, especially with how fast I got pregnant after the MC :(


----------



## Donna_barnes

That's pretty shitty doctor wiggles, so sorry you're going through this. When I had a massive red bleed lasttime, I say in a and e for 4 hours and they did nothing except check my temperature so try not to hope they'll do something. Why won't doc refer you to EPU??? What about. Private scan??

Kate that scan pic is amazing!!!! You just be so proud.

Today I have been mostly Gipping, it's bloody horrible, gip gip gip. My son and husband think it's hilarious!!

Xx


----------



## MightyMom

Kate: What a beautiful scan! I'm glad they were willing to schedule you in.

Wiggler: What a useless doctor. This may sound ridiculous, but have you tried taking gas medication? Sometimes your intestines can get jammed up as your uterus expands and cause massive cramping, but it's just gas. Maybe it's something like that?


----------



## Crystal5483

Mighty Mom... I think that's good advice. That's what happened to me at 130am. I popped a couple gas pills and feel
MUCH BETTER!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Got back, its not ectopic which is fab, they have run bloods and I should get the results by morning (its 11.16pm here) if they are below 1500 I have to have repeat bloods, if not then I will be booked in for a scan. Still in a lot of pain, but worrying less now. The doctor was lovely :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Glad to hear that this round they treated you better love!


----------



## Wiggler

Going to ring at midnight to see if the results are back, I sooooo hope they are, I won't be able to sleep otherwise and will be ringing them every 30 minutes!


----------



## scoobydrlp

So glad they at least checked levels for you, Wiggler! FX for good results!


----------



## Wiggler

Results aren't in yet. I want to knoooooow :brat:


----------



## amjon

My first scan didn't show anything, but my hcg was only just over 100 at that point, so they didn't expect anything. The good news is it is doubling in 32.84 hours! I have an appointment with a new doctor for Monday. I'm really upset with the availability and the nurses' attitudes with the one that I had chosen. When I called about possible ovary pain it took them 2 days to get me (didn't even call me back the first day). Then when I got BFP they didn't want to let me come in. When I told the nurse I was high risk and really needed to talk to the doctor, she rudely asked why I was high risk. They finally get me in after 3 days, but that was only after calling them multiple times. (Plus when I went to the lab for the first time a guy died in there!) They finally called me with the second blood results today and told me to come for the 8 week normal new OB appointment. When I went to book they told me they didn't have anything for 10 DAYS later. No way I can wait that much longer. I told her I was high risk and needed to get in on time, but she said the nurse said that the 10 days later was fine. I got very upset and started crying. (I've been very emotional; not sure if it's just hormone related or stress of having a healthy pregnancy/ dealing with an unavailable doctor that is causing it as I was fine with Taylor.) I am upset as I think the doctor is really knowledgeable for a regular OB, but he needs to be available when I need (if nothing else for peace of mind.)


----------



## MightyMom

Oh dear amjon, I would find a new OB. Like you said, he needs to be available any time you need him! My OB will fit in a walk-in no matter what. And I cannot believe how rude the nurses are! I think you should also be concerned that you are calling to make an appointment 4 weeks from now and they already are booked. Maybe there is a smaller OB office in your area or near your delivering hospital that you could move to? I would try calling around to see if there is another OB.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Amjon, how awful :( that is disgusting. I don't not sure how it works over there but I would definitely change doctors, they shouldn't be like that! They are supposed to care, it's their job!!!!

Wiggler any news re the results??? How did they rule out an ectopic (such a relief!!)xxx


----------



## Wiggler

No news on the results yet, I rang again this morning and the nurse on the phone was so rude she had me in tears, not ringing again until after the next shift of nurses come on so about 9-10am. 

They rues out ectopic by doing quite a rough internal and pushing down firmly on my abdomen, she said if it was ectopic then either of those would have me screaming in agony.


----------



## LalaR

Wiggler - I hope you get your results soon. Good luck. Hoping they are over 1500 so you can get a scan.

I'm just about to leave for my private scan. Still brown spotting so really scared. I hope that everything is ok.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun, I hope it goes well x x x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good luck Lala for your scan. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jeezo Wiggler, how stressful for you all of this. I hope your results are in soon. Some hospital staff can be so rude, its just a job to them and your just another person, they should think how they would feel if they were in your position x


----------



## Wiggler

Don't get the results til monday now, they have sent them to my doctors surgery :( Going to book a private scan so should be able to see bubs in a few weeks :D


----------



## LalaR

Sorry you have so long to wait for the results wiggler. It must be torture. Have the cramps settled any yet?

Just home from scan appointment. Saw the gestational sac and yolk sac but foetal heart not easy to find. The specialist was really optimistic and is going to repeat the scan next week for no extra cost so I can see the heart beat. Feeling a lot better about things now.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Yeah it's bit early to see a heartbeat isn't it? Good you saw everything that was supposed to be there though eh?

Sorry that you are having a tortuous wait Wiggler!! Can't you bring your private scan forward? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the scan went well and awww thats lovely of them to rescan you next week!!

I can't bring the scan forward, this is the first appointment they have :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Wiggler I'm sorry you have to wait so long. I wish they could understand how nervous it makes us when we can't know ASAP. Hope your scan goes well. I wish there were places in the US where you could go for an early private scan. The only ones I've found are for 15+ weeks :-( 

Lala glad the scan went well and you were able to see the ges sac and yolk sac. Nice of them to bring you back in to see heartbeat free of charge too!

I need to STOP googling US pics as I keep getting worried that I should have seen a yolk sac at the 5w2d scan. I'm hoping these next 10 days fly by. One minute I think I'm OK with what I saw the next I'm stressing out!!


----------



## amjon

Crystal5483 said:


> Wiggler I'm sorry you have to wait so long. I wish they could understand how nervous it makes us when we can't know ASAP. Hope your scan goes well. I wish there were places in the US where you could go for an early private scan. The only ones I've found are for 15+ weeks :-(

Planned Parenthood will do a dating scan for $100. I hate supporting them, but it did make me feel better the first time after the OBs office told me I only had a sack at almost 8 weeks. You will probably see lots of people in there for "procedures" though, so don't go if that would upset you. The first thing they asked me is if I was keeping her also.


----------



## crancherry

Crystal5483 said:


> Wiggler I'm sorry you have to wait so long. I wish they could understand how nervous it makes us when we can't know ASAP. Hope your scan goes well. I wish there were places in the US where you could go for an early private scan. The only ones I've found are for 15+ weeks :-(
> 
> Lala glad the scan went well and you were able to see the ges sac and yolk sac. Nice of them to bring you back in to see heartbeat free of charge too!
> 
> I need to STOP googling US pics as I keep getting worried that I should have seen a yolk sac at the 5w2d scan. I'm hoping these next 10 days fly by. One minute I think I'm OK with what I saw the next I'm stressing out!!

Crystal, not sure where you are located but if it's in or near a good size city, you might check with your local "crisis pregnancy" centers. Several in my area (near Dallas) offer a free pregnancy test followed by scheduling a free sonogram if it's positive. There is even a mobile sonogram bus that visits different areas of the metroplex on different days. That's how I got mine done at 7+4. It's not a diagnostic exam but at least done by a tech and enough to measure size, see/hear the heartbeat, and make sure everything is in the right place until you can get doctor visits going.


----------



## Wiggler

Got my private scan booked!!!! Its on the 13th May at 2pm :happydance:


----------



## love1623

So happy for you lalar and wiggler


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on the scan LalaR! It is a relief to know that everything is ok.

Glad they FINALLY booked your scan Wiggler! May 13 cannot come soon enough!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks mighty. I feel really relieved although I still can't wait to see more and I'm still concerned about the constant spotting. At least my bean is hanging on in there! Thanks for making me member of the day!! You are all so supportive and an amazing group of women.


----------



## Crystal5483

So I found a place that will do an early scan. Im talking to the person tomorrow to discuss scheduling and pricing. I think she is the only one who does it so it's by appointment only. It looks really nice. Just hope that it's not super expensive because DH was laid off two weeks ago :(


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the price isn't too much hun, :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Ok so I'm totally obsessing and I'm sorry. But could any of these points be the start of the baby?


----------



## love1623

Crystal is this ur ultrasound?


----------



## Crystal5483

This is my first one from 5w2d it's a zoomed-in copy. It's also not the best picture the US tech took I wanted the other one that showed a larger view. In this one I see nothing. But I'm obsessing to see something.


----------



## love1623

Aww hun. I wouldn't stress I know its easier said then done but it will drive u crazy. What did the doxtor say did they say that was normal for 5 weeks 2 days??


----------



## grenouille

Crystal5483 said:


> This is my first one from 5w2d it's a zoomed-in copy. It's also not the best picture the US tech took I wanted the other one that showed a larger view. In this one I see nothing. But I'm obsessing to see something.

5 weeks is SO early. At my US I was supposed to be 7 weeks 5 days but measured 7 weeks 2 days which is totally normal. Imagine if you are in fact 3-4 days behind what you think you should be. The baby would have been 4 weeks and a couple of days old, I'm not sure you'd be able to see anything. Even at 5 weeks and 2 days. I have no idea but it sounds very early to see something.

I hope you get a scan soon for reassurance.


----------



## Crystal5483

That's the thing he didn't say anything in regards to it other than he was happy it was in the uterus! 

I Oed on Apr 1st and got a positive on Apr 9th so that's pretty early so it's not like I implanted late.


----------



## LalaR

I don't think you should necessarily see more than a gestational sac. I only saw a flicker of more at 6+1 and not on the photo. Try and not stress. L x


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Crystal5483 said:


> Ok so I'm totally obsessing and I'm sorry. But could any of these points be the start of the baby?
> 
> View attachment 388451

That's just the walls of your uterus. Your baby will look like a piece of rice. Here in a few weeks. If you get a scan around 6 weeks or a little over 6 weeks. :hugs:. You are extremely early. That's what my scan looked like at 5 weeks 3 days in 08. Just wait a few more and you will see more.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

amjon said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Wiggler I'm sorry you have to wait so long. I wish they could understand how nervous it makes us when we can't know ASAP. Hope your scan goes well. I wish there were places in the US where you could go for an early private scan. The only ones I've found are for 15+ weeks :-(
> 
> Planned Parenthood will do a dating scan for $100. I hate supporting them, but it did make me feel better the first time after the OBs office told me I only had a sack at almost 8 weeks. You will probably see lots of people in there for "procedures" though, so don't go if that would upset you. The first thing they asked me is if I was keeping her also.Click to expand...

 Do what? They told me $300 here. :cry:. I don't support them either. But, its nice to have a scan if need be. But, we have a clinic here that does them free.


----------



## Crystal5483

The place I found, the lady hasn't called me back. She sent me an email saying she had company today and apologized for not being able to call. So I guess we may talk tomorrow. But if I can't get an appointment before May 8th then there's no point in seeing her.


----------



## MightyMom

Just a heads up but I am about a week ahead of you (I think) and I didn't see anything on my first or second scans (that I think are 4 and 5 weeks). Just had another scan where we saw a fetal shadow whereas last week there was NOTHING there. So really try not to stress out. If you implanted April 9th, you should not see anything but a sac yet. The scan pics they give you are very low resolution so you wouldn't see it anyway. Just give it some time so that the next scan you get you can see the fetus and feel relieved. If you get scanned too soon, it just prolongs the torture because it doesn't progress as fast as you want it to.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Its understandable why hospitals dont want to scan you before 6 weeks as it obviously causes more stress. Even 6 weeks is very early but the earliest a heartbeat can be seen, before that a gestational sac would indeed be all you would see. Its amazing what a difference a few days makes!


----------



## Wiggler

Got my results back, my HCG is hardly rising, its not looking good


----------



## Crystal5483

Wiggler HCG starts to slow down after you reach 1500 - what were your levels? Please hold hope hun.


----------



## Wiggler

1345 on Friday about 10pm, 1511 at about 10am this morning :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

wiggler, I am holding on to hope for you! Not all HCG levels are textbook and not every bean grows at same rate! I am hoping your scan results are promising. When will you get one?? I would think by now they would offer it!??!:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

A doctor is ringing me tomorrow afternoon and I am going to ask about it then.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you ladies for the support regarding my obsessiveness! They only did the scan to make sure that it was in the uterus. I should never have started googling or asking questions. Had I not been so inquisitive I would have just thought YAY my baby-to-be!

So one more question for you ladies - the US tech was unable to call me yesterday due to running late with out of town company. She did email me to say that she could call me today. Now my next US appointment with the doctors is next Tuesday the 8th of May. Do you think if the price is right that I should schedule something with this lady before then? She would be able to answer more questions and take the time to let me see the things that I wanted to (if visible). ???


----------



## Crystal5483

Wiggler - didn't they draw the blood another day? They would have drawn it when you went to the doctor right? That was Saturday? And once they hit 1500 they slow down to doubling every 72-96 hours. So I wouldn't worry hun!


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, just Friday and today, I have been researching ever since I got told the results, its really not looking good, I'm preparing for the worst and hoping for the best if you get what I mean, 

I should get referred for a scan by the doctor tomorrow as very slow rising HCG is a sign of ectopic or blighted ovum.

I really really want everything to be OK, I want this baby sooooo much :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

wiggler, my blighted ovum was 23,600 so I would not go by that!..Possibly slow grower or I am just being honest, possible ectopic but I would not count yourself out just yet. I have also seen miracles happen with slow and than rising HCG! ALL OF MY POSITIVE VIBES AND WISHES FOR YOU AND YOUR BEAN. I am here for you regardless of the outcome sweetie..Try to stay calm. One thing that got me through the worry was trying to remember that I cannot change or control the outcome of a BFP. I can only be happy for each day that I am still pregnant! HUGS TO YOU MY FRIEND!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Donna_barnes

We are all rooting for you Wiggler, keep the faith xxx

Crystal, if you can afford the scan, go for it, the peace of mind is priceless. I had so many private scans last time because I kept bleeding and really helped. Husband put his foot down this time though, we need to save for two babies! 8th is just over a week away.....xxx


----------



## love1623

got my scan today :) I measured 7weeks 1 day and babys heartbeat was 140bpm ..doctor said everything looked great !!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## love1623

praying for you wiggler.. keep faith !!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats love! What a lovely piccy too :cloud9:

Doctor just rang back, I have repeat bloods tomorrow to see if my levels are still rising.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Love!


----------



## Nitengale

Love: Huge congratulations!! I hope I hear similar news this Friday at my scan. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

love, congrats! LOVELY scan!:hugs:


----------



## crancherry

Congrats love! 

Thoughts are with you Wiggler :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful picture!!!


----------



## love1623

Thanks everyone... Nitengale I know you willl get great news and see your lil "gummy bear" as well.. haha thats what my husband said our lil bean looked like a gummy bear :)


----------



## LalaR

Good luck wiggler. I am thinking about you and hoping tomorrows. Blood results are much better.

Crystal, there is still no guarantee of seeing loads at 6+1 by an abdominal scan but if it will relax you more then go for it! My private scan really helped me even though it was too early to see a heart beat.


----------



## amjon

We went to a new OB today. He seems to have more availability in his schedule and was actually able to make an appointment 2 weeks out. ;) We have a scan on May 16 and I think they will do the bloodwork then. :) I need to call insurance before then because I told him I don't want to pay to repeat unnecessary things, but he said it may be cheaper for them to just order the OB panel rather than the few things they would need individually.


----------



## Crystal5483

LalaR said:


> Good luck wiggler. I am thinking about you and hoping tomorrows. Blood results are much better.
> 
> Crystal, there is still no guarantee of seeing loads at 6+1 by an abdominal scan but if it will relax you more then go for it! My private scan really helped me even though it was too early to see a heart beat.

Lala I would be getting a transvaginal ultrasound as this lady IS equipped with one! (yay!) and it wouldn't be today it would be in a few days or whenever she could fit me. I'm working until 7pm today. :)

Just can't be too much $$$ :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Good thoughts coming your way, Wiggler! 

And Lovey, congrats on seeing your little one!


I had my confirmation visit with my OB today. Everything was normal on exam. Should have hcg and progesterone results tomorrow, and gonna do a scan next monday just to be sure everything is progressing properly. When they gave me the generic schedule of visits there was only one ultrasound between 18-20 weeks, and I was so sad! When she said she wanted to do an early one due to previous m/c I was so relieved. One more week until I see my little bean, can't wait!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Scooby SOOO exciting!!!


----------



## love1623

yay scooby! cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I think I'm going to not tell my sister anything anymore. I mentioned getting a scan before next Tuesday and all I got was "it's a waste of money and it's too dangerous, you shouldn't do it!" 

Blahhhh :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry your sister isn't being supportive hun :hugs: I think paying any price is worth getting peace of mind, PAL is such a scary time and some reassurance can make a huge difference :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

But her emphasis was on safety. As far as I know they aren't harmful right? Just sound waves. No radiation. Is that correct?


----------



## MightyMom

Crystal: I would just wait for May 8th. Give your beanie some extra time to impress you! I have been doing constant scans and it is just driving me crazy instead of reassuring me. You can ask your sonographer anything you like at your next scan, they should be willing to look at stuff, explain it to you, and give you lots of photos! But if it would help you relax, it may be worth the money. And what on earth is "too dangerous" about an early scan?? Ultrasounds are no more dangersous than listening to the radio, my goodness. I wonder if she is confusing it with amniocentesis or CVS?? No more talking to your sister, she is misinformed. And not supportive either. Sheesh!

Wiggler: I am praying for you hun. Your hcg is still rising, which is the important thing, but I understand why you are concerned. I'm hoping for the best with you!

love1623: What a beautiful scan!! Congrats!!

amjon: Yay for a new OB! That is MUCH more reasonable to get an appointment 2 weeks out. And it sounds like they are looking out for your pocketbook as well!

scoobydrlp: Glad they are going to do an early scan. I can't believe they only do regular u/s between 18 & 20 weeks!


----------



## Wiggler

They aren't harmful, obviously there isn't huge amounts of research, but there are women who have 10-20 scans in a pregnancies and the babies are fine. There is a lot of scaremongering about scans about but none of it is based on hard fact, its based on what ifs. x x x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Scans are perfectly safe, nothing worse that a oppinioted misinformed person sticking their neb in!!! If you want one, have one xxx

So girls....my scan is tomorrow. It will be 13 days since my last one and it's the check if the little twin is still there and that all ok. I'm praying both babies are there and are perfect, worst fear is that no babies are there anymore which I know is ridiculous because my symptoms have been off the scale!!

I hope to have a scan piccie tomorrow. Xx


----------



## love1623

so exciting donna :)im praying for both your babies


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Donna I cannot wait!! I'll pray for two perfect little beans on your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Crystal5483

Can't wait to see Donna!

And thank you everyone. It's just do frustrating.


----------



## scoobydrlp

So excited for you Donna!


----------



## Nitengale

Donna you are going to see two beautiful beans tomorrow, so excited for you!!


----------



## Wiggler

Can't wait to see your scan piccy tomorrow Donna x x x


----------



## blav

Oh Wiggler, I'm really hoping everything turns out okay for you. Such a stressful time.

Crystal, I think I would wait on the scan, it is sooo early you will probably scare yourself more than reassure yourself because it is likely you won't see anything/very little again. I completely understand where you are coming from because my early scan only showed the gestation sac, just have to stay positive!

Love all the scan pics, and can't wait to see more. I have my next one on Thursday--can't wait!


----------



## Krippy

Can't wait to see all of the new scan pics! :) I saw my dr today and since everything is going well I don't have to have a scan until my 20 week detailed scan. So I will be living off of yours! lol

GL tomorrow Donna...Thinking of you!

Still feeling pretty sick but it should be getting better from here! Just wanted to drop in and say hi. I have been reading everyday just hard to keep up when feeling so crappy!


----------



## blav

Krippy I can't believe you won't have a scan until 20 weeks!!!! I couldn't wait that long!


----------



## Krippy

I know right?!?! But I guess if it isn't necessary then no need! :) I am happy to feel a little normal!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I talked to the US tech and she told me she would be more than willing to help but that she thinks I should wait and save my money. She was SO nice. She said if I had ANY questions after that scan to feel free to email or call. She also said she wants to know how it went. So nice! She has loads of experience and even was one of the first ever trained on 3D because she worked at GE when it was developed. Since then she's learned 4D and has even studied with people who wrote the training guides. And has even taught people US! 

She even said that she can tell if it's a boy by 12-13 weeks with her US technology. Her location is in a holistic spa and they even do aromatherapy during the US if you choose. 

After talking to her I feel so much better. She talked me out of it and saved me $150 that she could have easily made off me.


----------



## MightyMom

Awesome news Crystal! It is always nice to be surrounded by supportive people. And gender at 12 weeks! I want that doctor!


----------



## Crystal5483

She was amazing. Talked to me for 20 minutes and doesn't know me from a hole in the wall. Felt so comforting.


----------



## MightyMom

I wish I had that experience today. Instead I had a gp who said "Well we have pregnancy paperwork to fill out, so let's just pretend you haven't been pregnant before." I have filled out that paperwork three times in a year. The LAST thing I wanted to hear was let's pretend that never happened and go through it all AGAIN. So glad to leave that office!


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh jeez! This was a private scan lady but she works with hospitals and doctors. I would definitely pay $200 to get an hour long private scan with her in the later months (after DH finds a new job!)


----------



## Donna_barnes

So scared and nervous for my scan is morning (in one hour) I feel like I'm going to cry :( such torture. Please be there little beans :cry: xx


----------



## LalaR

Good luck Donna. Hoping both little beans are there nice and strong.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck with the bloods today wiggler.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck Donna for your scan, I hope both babies are nice and strong x


----------



## GreyGirl

Best of luck with the scan today :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Best of luck Donna and Wiggler. I hope that you both are ok and that all is well.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna, waiting for an update with nothing but positive wishes and hopes for you and both babies! :hugs:

wIGGLER, THINKING OF YOU! How are you doing love?

Crystal, I am so glad you have had a pleasant experience to share with us and that your mind is more at ease! I am thinking of you! 

How is everyone else doing?? Krippy., sorry that you are so sick but very happy that things are so good with you and your baby bean!

AFM, Day 2 of an EYE headache?!?! feels like I strained or pulled something in it?? Hurts to blow nose, hurts to dry heave, hurts to push on the toilet (TMI, I KNOW)..Should I worry that this is serious??? I took tylenol but not touching it!?!?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Any headache not settling with painkillers and lasting 2 days should be checked out asibling. Is your vision ok with it? Could it be a migraine? I would try and see someone.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lala, thats what I am thinking. My vision seems ok but the pain is making me dizzy and nauseaus. Makes me unable to concentrate or focus.. I will see how this work day goes..perhaps take a ride to the hospital if its no better.. I am scared. Thanks for replying.:hugs: How are you??


----------



## Crystal5483

Asibling I see you're a Yankees fan? I find it funny because I'm from MA and the Yankees/Red Sox rivalry is crazy insane!!

Almost as much as me with every little pregnancy worry!!! Haha!


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL CRYSTAL..TOO FUNNY..YES A BIT OF A FAN!:haha:

SO YOU ARE YOU FEELING OKAY SWEETIE?? ASIDE FROM THE WORRY!:shrug::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Hi asibling - full day at work today after 3 off so tired already and only lunch time. I could sleep for Scotland just now!! 2 days until my NHS scan. Spotting is much less but I have been resting loads so hopefully it won't come back now I am running about at work again. I feel really nauseous amd hungry at the same time but food seems to make things worse. I usually love fish and had it for dinner last night. Even the smell was making me gag. DH thinks it is v funny as he hates fish! No doubting that this is his baby!!
How are things with you?


----------



## Donna_barnes

Well I'm back and both twins are fine!!! Saw both heartbeats too. One is still slightly smaller but they say that is normal. Got twin clinic this afternoon too, so guess will learn more about the type they are then. Made up :happydance: 
Can't upload my photo though as doesn't seem to allow you to upload when using an iPad?!? They are both very cute anyway :twinboys:

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## love1623

Congrats donna


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww that is amazing news Donna, so great that both are ok with heartbeats x


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh DONNA WHAT A BLESSING! CONGRATS! THRILLED FOR YOU!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Donna! Thrilled!!!

Yes a sibling feeling much better!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:happydance:GLAD TO HEAR CRYSTAL!


----------



## Crystal5483

How are you doing a sibling?


----------



## LalaR

Fantastic news Donna!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS FOR ASKING CRYSTAL/ I am ok but have had a MAJOR eye headache going on 2 days now! Lots of pressure and even hurts to laugh..does not sound normal. I have to maybe wait another day and than consider being checked out. I am tired, nauseaus off and on.. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Ugh that's awful I would hate that. I'd get it checked out maybe they can prescribe something stronger but safe.


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS CRYSTAL...I hope so..something has to give,,this is unpleasant!


----------



## Crystal5483

I can't even imagine :(


----------



## Nitengale

Donna that is fabulous news!!

My first ultrasound/appointment is in three days and I am counting down the moments. I feel like I have been holding my breath for weeks. Can't wait till I see my little bean and can finally exhale, you know?


----------



## MightyMom

Nitengale: How are you MOTD? (Member of the Day) LOL Haven't seen you on much, hope you have been feeling well.

Donna: Congratulations! What a relief! Two healthy little beans, I am over the moon for you!


----------



## Wiggler

Donna - So glad the scan went well and both of your twins are fine :cloud9:

Just popping on quickly, was back in A&E all day (broke my heart that I couldn't spend all day with my daughter on her first birthday :cry:) have a scan and repeat bloods tomorrow


----------



## scoobydrlp

Yay Donna!! So happy that both babies are ok!!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Oh Wiggler, so sorry. Why was you and a and e again?? When will you get your blood results?

Asibling, think headaches can be common....those damned hormones again!!! Gutted pain relief isn't helping, maybe could can be prescribed something stronger but safe for the baby??

Could totally eat some pate...maybe it's just because I'm not allowed but can't stop thinking of it!!xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna, what is in the patte?? Just curious! I am gong to get checked out tonight after my little one is tucked in to bed. A fam member will stay with her so I can go. I will update you all when I know anything! This feels diff from a hormone or migraine. This makes me dizzy and I feel pressure..:cry::shrug::hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

MightyMom: I was also wondering how I was member of the day, thought someone was being nice and thinking of me. :haha: I am on here everyday but have not had to much to say about myself as I still have not had an appointment yet. Friday could not come soon enough. I want to see my bean so I know everything is alright.

Wiggler: sending prayers your way hun, sorry you were not able to spend time with your daughter, that is hard. :hugs:

Anyone else's bbs killing them? Mine hurt worse than they ever have. Also anyone else really bloated? My tummy looks way bigger than it should at this point :haha:


----------



## Donna_barnes

asibling4gi04 said:


> Donna, what is in the patte?? Just curious! I am gong to get checked out tonight after my little one is tucked in to bed. A fam member will stay with her so I can go. I will update you all when I know anything! This feels diff from a hormone or migraine. This makes me dizzy and I feel pressure..:cry::shrug::hugs:

Pâté is made from liver so not allowed when pregnant!! It's usually served with bread and a nice relish and chutney. Nommmmm xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OHH..SOUNDS..YUM..BUT IM NOT A LIVER FAN! OK..LETS CHANGE THE TOPIC SINCE ITS NOT ALLOWED!:haha:


----------



## love1623

My bbs r sore HUGe and sore... and my belly is so so bloated and big as well:) I def got a pooch


----------



## Crystal5483

Sharpish pain in my left side near hip bone.... Could it be bowel related or should I worry?


----------



## MightyMom

Nitengale: Glad all is well. The first scan is so exciting! And at seven and a half weeks you should see the heartbeat too!

asibling4gi04: I was getting headaches for a while, but it was because of a buildup in my inner ear. My doc said it has to do with increased mucus production during pregnancy. My sinuses were stuffy for a while too. It cleared up on its own though, thank goodness!

Crystal: I get pains here and there all the time. I fret and wring my fingers and worry, then it goes away and I feel better. It's no fun being a PAL, you always think every twinge is bad! But I'll bet whatever it is, you are probably just fine. Try not to worry! (Advice from the lady who worries about EVERYTHING, LOL!)

I haven't noticed my boobs swelling this pregnancy. Usually they are gigantic, but this time they have stayed pretty much the same. Although maybe they just never shrunk after my m/c. I haven't gained much weight either, only one pound and that fluctuates. I'm trying so hard to keep from swelling up like a balloon! I don't need any extra weight. :)


----------



## Nitengale

Crystal: I also get all kinds of little aches, pains, twinges, and even some pulling lately. I am also sure there is nothing to worry about. This is your rainbow baby.


MightyMom: you are so lucky that you are not bloated. Makes my tummy hurt when I sleep. Drinking tons of water though.


----------



## MightyMom

Well I'm sure the bloating will come. I am still scarred from the crazy bloating I had in my third tri. I did not have ankles. I swear to you, I lost my knees and ankles for a solid three months, one month before the baby was born and for two after!


----------



## blav

I have no escaped the bloat, it's crazy! I look five months already! Got the nausea, sore bbs, and sooo moody! My next scan is Thursday morning! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Nitengale

blav said:


> I have no escaped the bloat, it's crazy! I look five months already! Got the nausea, sore bbs, and sooo moody! My next scan is Thursday morning! Can't wait!!!

These are my symptom too, helps me feel more confident this time around. Good luck with your scan, it is so soon!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI MIGHTY MOM AND ALL MY DECEMBER LADIES,,,MY HEADACHE IS GONE! MIGHTY, YOU WERE RIGHT. ITS FROM INCREASED MUCUS. MY NOSE ALWAYS RUNS EVEN IF I BEND TO PICK SOMETHING UP AND I NOTICED I HAVE BEEN SNEEZING A LOT AND FEELING LIKE I HAVE TO SPIT A LOT (I KNOW, TMI)! CRYSTAL, YOUR PAINS ARE VERY COMMON! ARE YOU DRINKING ENOUGH FLUIDS? I HAD A SHARP PAIN THAT SHOT DOWN STRAIGHT TO MY YOO HOO!!!:haha: MAN OH MAN I WAS BENT OVER IN PAIN... 

MIGHTY, I AM SO JEALOUS ABOUT THE LACK OF BLOATING! BUT GOOD FOR YOU! 

LADIES I AM SICK..I CANT STOP SPITTING..GROSS I KNOW BUT I ALWAYS FEEL LIKE THERE IS SOME BALL OF SALIVA CAUGHT IN MY THROAT! ITS GROSS.. THE ONLY FOOD THAT AGREES WITH ME RIGHT NOW IS BLUEBERRY WAFFLES! FORGET MOST OTHER FOODS..HORRIBLE TASTE IN MY MOUTH ALL OF THE TIME TOO! OH THE JOYS OF PREGNANCY! HOW ABOUT YOU LADIES??? ANY FOOD FAVORITES OR LEAST FAVS??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hot chocolate tasted salty ... I seem to love anything spicy or "hot" despite my heartburn. 

Lastly I've been loving pizza and steak lol


----------



## asibling4gi04

YES i AGREE Crystal..salty is the new flavor..fruit tasted salty to me yesterday! PIZZA..EWWW.. Sauce ,makes me gag to see it! :nope: I wish it didnt because I usually love it!


----------



## Krippy

I wish I was craving something...I get sick when I am hungry and then sick when I eat. Can't wait til 2nd tri! I am so bloated and my allergies are driving me mad! I am so grateful for this bubs but it is sure kicking my butt. I wasn't sick at all last time so we are thinking maybe a girl! ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe krippy, I am same..Sick when empty tunny, and sick once I try to eat. I KNOW WE CAN AND WILL GET THROUGH THIS! What week does it ease up??? :shrug: Big Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

waiting for a call from the hospital, had the scan and an internal and bloods, the scan was too early to see much so the bloods should give a better answer. I hope they ring soon, this waiting is torture :(


----------



## love1623

Praying for you wiggled.. Did you see anything on scan??


----------



## Wiggler

There was a sac. They need to reveiw my bloods though, as with only a 10% rise in HGC in 60 hours things aren't looking good. I had more bloods this morning so fingers crossed I get that call soon


----------



## asibling4gi04

WIGGLER I AM HOPING FOR THE BEST FOR YOU! THEY SAID YOUR SCAN WAS NORMAL? I HOPE SO!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, they said my scan was iinconclusive, until they get my blood results back they dont know whats happening any more than I do :nope:


----------



## asibling4gi04

well keep me posted. You are in my every thought today! I am sending big hugs and positive vibes for you and your beanie!:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

They just rang, the blood levels went from 1511 to 1877, so still not rising properly, the consultant thinks its the beginning of a miscarriage or an ectopic pregnancy, I have another scan and more bloods on friday :( x x x


----------



## love1623

I'm so sorry wiggler :( r u still bleeding?? Try to keep faith


----------



## Wiggler

Got very light spotting from the not so gentle cervical swabs they took this morning, but no proper spotting. This latest bloods is a 20% rise in 48 hours, so way better than the 10% rise in 60 hours from my first bloods, but still not good.


----------



## crancherry

Oh Wiggler, so very sorry to hear :( Thoughts and prayers are with you. The doctors are not always right as we have seen in many other posts. Try and take care of yourself for now :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

So sorry wiggler. Try and rest and relax. Some pregnancies do have slow rising hcgs so I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your bean.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Fx for you Wiggler. I'm sure the waiting and not knowing is just killing you. :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Wiggler: sending you prayers now!:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Wiggler prayers to you and yours. 

The US tech I spoke to Monday actually said that she's seen healthy pregnancies come out of slow rising hcg. She said doctors will assume miscarriage abd people will go to her abd there are perfect bubs in there. 

Don't fret yet my sweet!


----------



## MightyMom

Wiggler: Your hcg IS rising, and that is the important thing. Hang on tight, FXed for your scan Fri.

asibling: Glad your headaches have gone. I know how irritating they are, one can hardly concentrate! Have you talked to your doctor about your oral issues? It might be thrush. May just want to have your doc take a look.

AFM: Salty things aren't salty enough for me. Tried to eat Salt N Vinegar chips and they were quite bland! But cheese is salty to me, so I love blue cheese or feta on salads with some dried cranberries and walnuts. I have also been eating lots of dried fruit. Dried figs are my favorite, but dried apricots are a close second.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm trying to focus on th fact it is rising, and the fact that its rising faster, 10% between the first 2 tests and 20% between the second lot of tests, I want to see nothing more than another increase next time.


----------



## MightyMom

There is so much that we just don't know about the reproductive process. Hcg is our best guess indicator for pregnancy, but sometimes it doesn't tell the full picture. I hope you see an even greater rise in your next hcgs, will definitely be throwing good vibes your way until then!


----------



## Wiggler

Just got to get through tomorrow, hopefully time will stop going sooo slow!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Got my 5+6 levels back, doc says they're good.

Progesterone 25.8
HCG 21,470

Can't wait for my scan on monday!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Scooby!!! Such high HCG!!


----------



## Crystal5483

My scan is Tuesday


----------



## blav

I can't even think of melted cheese without gagging. I cant stand anything salty and don't want anything sweet either. So far, homemade guacamole has been my go to. That and fruit, especially watermelon which was a huge craving for me last time. In a way I think we're having a boy because I've had the exact same symptoms a I did last time. Scan in the morning! Hoping to see a heartbeat and get an official due date!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Crystal5483 said:


> My scan is Tuesday

Yay! Fx for both of us!


----------



## MightyMom

We have so many scans tomorrow! I can't wait for everyone's updates!!


----------



## blav

Wooohooo! I hope everyone gets great news and great pics!


----------



## MightyMom

I created a bumper sticker for our group! If you want to add it to your siggie, it is on the first post. Hope you ladies like it!


----------



## Nitengale

Love it MightMom! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Love it Mightymom, will add it tomorrow in the unlikely event I get good nes. My body is teasing me this morning though, no bleeding still, less cramping and the stretchy feeling you get in early pregnancy. I should get answers tomorrow though.


----------



## Crystal5483

Wiggler good luck!

Can't wait to see all the scans! 

I can't seem to get enough sleep these days Bleh! 9 hours just doesn't cut it lol

Thanks Mighty Mom. I will have to add it!


----------



## asibling4gi04

MIGHTYMOM I AM HONORED TO BE MEMBER OF THE DAY THANK YOU! HOW DO I GET THE BUMPER STICKER??? I WILL ASK THE DOC ABOUT THRUSH. THIS IS GROSS AND MAKING ME ILL!

WIGGLER, IF THEY SAW A SAC IN THE UTERUS, IT CANNOT BE ECTOPIC, ITS EITHER A SLOW GROWER OR A BLIGHTED OVUM. I AM HOPING FOR A SLOW GROWER. I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!

CRYSTAL I BET TUESDAY CANNOT COME FAST ENOUGH! HOPE ITS HERE IN A BLINK OF AN EYE!

CANNOT WAIT FOR EVERYONE'S SCAN RESULTS! HERE WAITING! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks asibling!! I definitely cannot wait lol just a few more short days.


----------



## LalaR

Had my early NHS scan this morning and have come home feeling less than satisfied. She started by saying that my dates must be wrong as my initial HPT was not a strong dark line (10dpo) so she guessed me to be only 5 1/2 weeks not 6+6 which I know I am from charting and OPKs and the fact that we only BD'd once at the right time and not at all since. Scan showed a gestational sac and foetal pole and a hint of a flickering heartbeat which is more promising. She said to go back in 3 weeks to see if there is still something there and that there is no way of telling what will happen at this early stage. 
At least I have my private rescan on Saturday so hopefully they will be able to give me more answers.


----------



## love1623

Huh lalar.. She said all that just cause your hpt was not strong at 10 dpo??? That's crazy your hpt shouldn't be strong @ 10 dpo.. Hugs


----------



## LalaR

I know that but she said that a weak positive test means less than 3 weeks pregnant. Not sure how that can be if implantation isn't until 8dpo usually!!
Now worried that beanie is measuring 10 days too small which is not a good sign. I will ask the private consultant on Saturday to date me properly. The scan was abdominal so I know that can affect things too. No internal scans here unless they are looking for an ectopic.


----------



## love1623

Sorry babes but nobody ever has a strong hpt at 10 dpo.. I would def get a second opinion . Praying for you


----------



## asibling4gi04

lAlA, IM RIGHT THERE WITH LOVE! NO way does anyone haVe a strong BFP AT 10DPO! HOW CAN SHE POSSIBLY JUDGE THIS WITH THAT? SHAKING MY HEAD! GLAD YOURE GOING FOR A PRIVATE SCAN! BEST OF LUCK..FXD AND PRAYERS TO YOU!:hugs:


----------



## blav

Scan went well! Measuring 7+2 with a due date of 12/17/12. Heart rate was 176. Doctor is pleased with everything except my thyroid levels which she checked again today but said I would probably have to go on meds. Next appointment on May 24. She is also scheduling an appointment for me with the perinatologist for around the same time to discuss the cerclage and progesterone injections. I'm glad the baby is okay and that they are taking extra precautions but it's a little overwhelming!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea my 10dpo test wasn't strong! Jeez these people need better education. 

I went home sick :-(


----------



## love1623

Congrats Blav!! Let's see scan pic :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

BLAV CONGRATS SOUNDS WONDERFUL! I AM SOO VERY HAPPY FOR YOU! WE ARE TWO DAYS APART IN EDD!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Thanks guys, I am despairing a bit myself with the quality of what the NHS has provided so far. And that is to an NHS employee!! You would have thought she would have been more diligent knowing that I am a clinician too. Not easy to pull the wool over my eyes. 

Glad your scan went well blav. Sounding positive for you this time. I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Ladies, hope your all well:wave:

I had my 9 week scan today and it was great. The baby is measuring ahead at 9+3 and was so clear to see a defined baby with arms and legs. It then started jumping around and wiggling..so adoreable! Its really starting to sink in that this is a little person.
I'll need to read back a few pages and see how everyone is doing, not really been on for a few days and always miss stuff x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, that woman sounds crazy!!
My test at 10dpo was barely even there. There was nothing there at all until hours later I checked it and there was the faintest line.
Also an internal scan should have been done if they couldnt see it well enough. Last year it was mostly internal early scans that I had between 6 and 8 weeks!
This time luckily they have managed to see clear at 6 ,8 and 9 weeks abdominally!
What hospital are you attending? I attend Wishaw General.
There is nothing worse than these people that give you no hope. You get good ones and bad ones. Last year on both pregnancies I got sent to a midwife that gave me no hope, she just kept syaing "Oh , high risk , high risk" dosent sound good cos youve have spotting just need to keep fingers crossed. 
This time thankfully Im attending a different hospital. Best of luck and wishes for Staurday x


----------



## asibling4gi04

just keep. such lovely news ab0out your scan! Can you share a pic? I need some inspiration right now when I feel as icky as I have been feeling! CONGRATS! Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Asibling. Im so happy.
I keep promising to put my scan pics on here but the truth is Im hopeless with scanners without my husband here for a few days. Im going to try and take pics of my scans and get them on that way. One from 6,8 and 9 weeks!


----------



## MightyMom

asibling4gi04 said:


> HOW DO I GET THE BUMPER STICKER???

The code for the bumper sticker is below it on the first post. Copy and paste it into your signature and remove the asterisk after the last IMG code.


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Blav and justkeep!!

Spent the last few hours sleeping. Have a nasty headache, sinuses are acting up and I'm starving yet nauseous. Not to mention I'm super hot.


----------



## love1623

Mighty mom how did your scan go??


----------



## MightyMom

Found out that I am miscarrying. So I probably won't be on much. But I am hoping for the best for the rest of you lovely December Rainbows. I'll try to check in now and again. Good luck to all of you, much love and hope for the future.
~MightyMum


----------



## blav

Oh Mightymom I am so, so sorry. You will certainly be in my thoughts. Lots of hugs being sent your way!


----------



## Crystal5483

So so very sorry mightymom you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so so sorry hun, thinking of you hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Donna_barnes

So sorry to hear this :cry: thinking of you mighty mum and hoping for a miracle? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh no Mightymom, I am so sorry, that is so sad. Why is life so cruel at times. Please take care xx


----------



## crancherry

MightyMom :cry: I am so, so sorry. I wish there was something to do or say that would make it feel better but I know it just feels awful. I hope you are ok and have some support around you. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LalaR

I am so so sorry mightymom. Hoping and praying that a miracle comes your way. Please look after yourself and I hope your family are all looking after you too. L x


----------



## Nitengale

Just said a prayer for you MightyMom. I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## grenouille

I'm so so sorry MightyMom. It feels so unfair. Thinking of you.


----------



## grenouille

I got so scared this morning... I wiped and had brown/pink tinged thick CM. I went back almost every hour all day and nothing. I'm thinking it's probably not worth going to the ER, I'm sure they'll say it's nothing as I'm not spotting right now. But I'm so scared.

I've also had lots of twinges since yesterday. We didn't have sex, I didn't strain or anything out of the ordinary except for belly dancing class last night but that's pretty low impact. =/


----------



## Wiggler

Grenouille, over here we are told (or should be told) that any sign of blood then go straight to A&E, it worth a visit hun :hugs:

Bloody discharge again, I really don't think my scan and bloods tomorrow are going to be good, I was still feeling hopeful until now :cry:


----------



## grenouille

Wiggler said:


> Grenouille, over here we are told (or should be told) that any sign of blood then go straight to A&E, it worth a visit hun :hugs:
> 
> Bloody discharge again, I really don't think my scan and bloods tomorrow are going to be good, I was still feeling hopeful until now :cry:

FX for you Wiggler. I hope all goes well. 

I'll go to the ER if see anything weird again... but I'd rather wait until sunday. I have a really big weekend ahead, and I think I'd rather not know right now if I'm miscarrying :(

On a positive side though my boobs got really sore overnight, I've been really tired all day and I still don't feel like eating much..


----------



## Crystal5483

Mightymom and Wiggler I'm so very sorry that you are both going through this.

I keep popping on but I've slept 15 out of the last 20 hours!


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry MightyMom :cry:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Wiggler said:


> Bloody discharge again, I really don't think my scan and bloods tomorrow are going to be good, I was still feeling hopeful until now :cry:


Aw hun, don't give up hope yet. :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Wiggler: still thinking of you, hang on to faith.

MightyMom: I hope you are getting love and support.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Thinking of you Grenouille and Wiggler, hoping its nothing but a little scare xxx


----------



## katestar53

Mightymom, Grenouille and Wiggler, am thinking of you all. Sending you bigs hugs :hugs:

I havent been on for ages and have just spent the last hour having a good old catch up! Have been suffering from terrible morning sickness and as soon as I am home form work its straight to bed as am exhausted all the time. But it is all worth it thou. Roll on the end of the first tri thou!!!

Have my ten week private scan tomorrow and am so excited to see the little bean again :)

Hope everyone has a lovely w'end and will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im Sorry to see the sad news on here and that some of you are in limbo right now! Best wishes for you all Mightymom, Wiggler and Greenouille! xx


----------



## LalaR

grenouille said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Grenouille, over here we are told (or should be told) that any sign of blood then go straight to A&E, it worth a visit hun :hugs:
> 
> Bloody discharge again, I really don't think my scan and bloods tomorrow are going to be good, I was still feeling hopeful until now :cry:
> 
> FX for you Wiggler. I hope all goes well.
> 
> I'll go to the ER if see anything weird again... but I'd rather wait until sunday. I have a really big weekend ahead, and I think I'd rather not know right now if I'm miscarrying :(
> 
> On a positive side though my boobs got really sore overnight, I've been really tired all day and I still don't feel like eating much..Click to expand...

Hi Grenouille,
Hope everything has settled for you. I have had intermittent episodes of brown tinged thick mucousy CM type stuff for the past couple of weeks too and it never seems to have developed into anything more. Try and rest as much as you can and hopefully there will be no more.
L x


----------



## LalaR

katestar53 said:


> Mightymom, Grenouille and Wiggler, am thinking of you all. Sending you bigs hugs :hugs:
> 
> I havent been on for ages and have just spent the last hour having a good old catch up! Have been suffering from terrible morning sickness and as soon as I am home form work its straight to bed as am exhausted all the time. But it is all worth it thou. Roll on the end of the first tri thou!!!
> 
> Have my ten week private scan tomorrow and am so excited to see the little bean again :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely w'end and will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow
> 
> Kate
> xxxxxxxx

Hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Your bean will look like a proper baby this time!!! I have my private scan tomorrow too. Hoping I can see more than last time.


----------



## asibling4gi04

My heart is ripped out of my chest reading your news Mighty Mom! I do not want to say I am sorry because that will not cut how I am feeling for you right now. I am thinking of you and hoping for some form of peace and emotional support for you! I know this heartache all too well. :cry::cry:: bless you.

Wiggler, you are also in my deep thoughts. I am hoping for a mracle for you. May peace and comfort find you no matter the outcome!

HORRIBLE night here last night..thunderstorm. I could not sleep and kept on getting sick. Hoping for a better today/tonight! 

GROUP HUG LADIES..WE ALL NEED ONE ANOTHER AT THIS VERY FRAGILE TIME!:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Group Hug - I agree to that!

asibling - I hope that you feel better today. I slept 23.5 out of the last 33.5 hours. I wish that I could pass on my sound sleep to you! If you had thunderstorms - I'm wondering if they'll be heading our way today. Bleh.


----------



## asibling4gi04

CRYSTAL I envy you if you can sleep..My lo keeps me on my feet from the time I come home from work until she goes to bed at night..If I could sleep I would prob feel better..Thunder makes me feel good its the lightening that bothers me! I do not want to complain too much about it though with everything going on here but thanks sooo much for the nice thoughts! :hugs: HUGS FOR SURE!


----------



## Crystal5483

I totally agree asibling. 

I feel for all of you wonderful ladies who are going through so much right now. I pray daily for nothing but the best for all of you.


----------



## asibling4gi04

XCITED FOR YOUR SCAN THOUGH CRYSTAL! I will be waiting for updates! What time is it hun??:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Popping in quickly, I don't know how, but even with the very low HCG, the cramping and the bleeding we have a baby with a heartbeat :cloud9: I am expecting a bleed in a few days, but the blood isn't coming from near the baby so thats ok. I am so happy :cloud9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg wiggler..miracles do happen! Perhaps it was a twin absorbed early on..this happens you know!!?!? THRILLED FOR YOU! BLESS YOU AND THAT BABY BEAN!:happydance::hugs::flower::cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, will post a picture later on when I find the phone cable, I am so so so so happy! x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

waiting for a pic! cant wait wiggler!:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

asibling4gi04 said:


> XCITED FOR YOUR SCAN THOUGH CRYSTAL! I will be waiting for updates! What time is it hun??:shrug:

It's at 1:30 on Tuesday! I should have done it earlier in the day but I'm leaving work at 12:30 and it's only 20 minutes away so maybe they'll get me in earlier!!

Can't wait to see my bub.


----------



## Crystal5483

Omg soooo happy Wiggler!!! Prayers do come true! I agree with asibling!


----------



## katestar53

WIGGLER, AMAZING NEWS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Brilliant wiggler!!! Miracles do happen. xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww that is brilliant news Wiggler, thats why I didnt want my HCG monitored this time as last year that happened to me , HCG that wanst doubling but the baby had a heartbeat. Great news x


----------



## Nitengale

What wonderful news Wiggler!

So I have my very first appointment/ultrasound today. I am so excited and nervous. I will keep you guys posted. I hope that it is good news.

Group :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD LUCK NITENGAL! :hugs::thumbup::flower: THINKING OF YOU AND WAITING FOR UPDATES!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks for the support asibling:hugs: I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD! I am waiting for your great news!:happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hooray wiggler! This just made my day, sooo happy for you!


----------



## Krippy

GL Nite! :)


----------



## Krippy

Great news Wiggler! So happy for you...just proof that you never give up hope!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck night!


----------



## LalaR

Good luck with your scan nitengale. Looking forward to your update. X


----------



## crancherry

Yay Wiggler! I knew that would be the case!

Best of luck Nite...:)


----------



## Crystal5483

Any news? 

I am craving loads of chocolate.


----------



## Nitengale

Baby is measuring 7w and 1d with a beautiful heartbeat! I am so relieved. They pushed me a few days later than I thought but they said everything looked good.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 7w 1d.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: so glad the scan went well hun, what a gorgeous little beany you have there :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

Awww beautiful scan!!!!

So happy for you!!!

So that's 7w1d??? Ok so that's what I should expect to see at my 7w2d scan on Tuesday!


----------



## love1623

Congrats nitengale!!! :)


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Nite! So happy for you!


----------



## scoobydrlp

How wonderful nitengale!


----------



## grenouille

WONDERFUL news Wiggler and Nitengale!! :happydance:

I haven't been spotting at all after that lightly tinged CM yesterday. It happened only once. I've had a lot of CM since, but it's all just thick and white-ish.

I've had a lot of twinges as well, nothing painful, just feels like uterus stretching. I don't know, I'm trying to keep positive. All my symptoms are strong.. If I get real spotting or something I'll go to the ER right away, but everything feels ok for now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wiggler

So glad the spotting has stopped hun :happydance: x x x


----------



## Nitengale

Gren: that is good news!


----------



## MightyMom

So glad to hear you are doing well Wiggler! Keep little Wigglet safe.

Happy for your scan Nitengale, baby looks perfect.

Gren: Sounds good, hope your symptoms keep up.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wonderful news Wiggler and nitengal!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## LalaR

Just back from the private scan place and things not looking good. Gestational sac grown to 19mm but no foetal heart found yet. They think I am measuring no more than 6 weeks. I know that I can't be any less than 7 weeks so we have a problem. Got to go back next saturday and see if there is any more to see. Cried for an hour but now just want to know for sure what is happening.


----------



## love1623

I'm so sorry lalar!! Prayers your way! Stay positive! Did they see yolk sack and fetal pole?


----------



## Wiggler

Stay positive hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## LalaR

Definite yolk sac and probable foetal pole but hazy picture. Just abdominal scan so hoping that is limiting the view because of my high bmi. Clutching at whatever hope I can get now.


----------



## Crystal5483

LalaR

I'm soooo sorry Hun!!!! Hugs!!! I wish they had done an internal on you. It doesn't seem right that they just did the abdominal at such an early stage. I'm expecting an internal on Tuesday and if they don't do one and I cant see what I expected to see I will ask for internal. 

Do they not do internal where you went?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh Lala, Im sorry this is happening. Its awful the stress and worry of it all. I really hope its not the worst news but I know what you mean you just need to know whats happening. Yeah they should have done an internal if the picture was hazy. I hope you know one way or another what is happening as its a long week to wait again with the unknown, its upsetting xx


----------



## LalaR

Private place don't do internal scans at all. Nhs clinic do but only if they are suspecting an ectopic. The fact that they could see an intrauterine sac meant I don't qualify. Waiting sucks! Still brown discharge so I'm fearing the worst. At least I have another scan in a week and don't have to wait for my epac appointment on the 23rd. Thanks girls for being so kind. L x


----------



## love1623

That's a good sign they saw yolk sack.. They really should have done internal.. I bet you see way more next week!! Keep faith


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Lala! It is so early and sometimes abdominal scans don't show everything! Keep thinking postitive!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Can't elusive they didn't offer an internal scan, how horrible. Ive got a high bmi and early abdominal is a waste of time! Praying next week you see more, stay strong xxx


----------



## Wiggler

The bleeding is heavier this morning :(


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wiggler, hope you're ok. Have they identified the bleeding? In my last pregnancy I had a SCH which c abused loads of bleeding...didn't after the baby though, could it be something similar? I ended up in a and e I bled that badly!xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Nope they just said there was a bleed, and if it gets heavy to rearrange my scan for a week earlier, so Friday. Its still really heavy :(


----------



## Nitengale

Oh Wiggler, I hope you get some answers soon. Praying for you. xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im sorry this is happening Wiggler, its so distressing! As Donna said it may be a haematoma clot and not coming from the baby. Fingers crossed x


----------



## LalaR

I know you must be worrying wiggler. I still panic every time I get brown discharge. Nothing can take the worry away except your scan so you can see your bean is still there safe and sound. I hope you get it rescheduled for this week. Try and limit yourself to bed rest if you can. Good luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. L x


----------



## Wiggler

I've put myself on bedrest until Wednesday, then OH is back at work so I will be keeping Dylan home from nursery cos its a super long walk and minimum movement, probably just sat on the floor with the kids all day. x x x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Drink plenty too. Could just be a "friable cervix", you have seen a heartbeat haven't you so things looking positive xx


----------



## grenouille

Thinking of you Wiggler and Lala. I hope you both get reassuring scans really soon.


----------



## grenouille

I just learned that my best friend since kindergarden is pregnant with her first and due Dec 28th. Isn't that crazy!! I'm so excited. I hope I get my rainbow baby (who will also be my first) and that everything goes well for her! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Grenouille, thats lovely, your babies will be so close :cloud9:

The last 2 times I went to the loo there has been no clots!!!! Whis is brill because the time before that there was SO many :cry: This time I noticed the bleeding isn't as heavy too :happydance:


----------



## grenouille

Wiggler said:


> Aww Grenouille, thats lovely, your babies will be so close :cloud9:
> 
> The last 2 times I went to the loo there has been no clots!!!! Whis is brill because the time before that there was SO many :cry: This time I noticed the bleeding isn't as heavy too :happydance:

That's good news. I know at least two women who said they had an episode of heavy bleeding in their early pregnancy and everything turned out to be fine.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Wiggler thinking of you hoping all is well..


----------



## Wiggler

Argh the bleeding is heavier again. Why is my body doing this?! Still no clots though which is good


----------



## Crystal5483

Hoping and praying for your Wiggler!!!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wiggler, clots can form when the blood has collected in the vagina (sorry tmi but I panicked about this when I had it). If say your cervix is bleeding and the blood doesn't pass straight out, it sticks together and makes clots that then come out. I had this last time and thought was from the baby but wasn't. Sure you already know but wanted to make sure, you down need anymore worry. Hope things are easing xx


----------



## LalaR

Wiggler - I hope your bleeding stops soon. Have you managed to get your scan rearranged?

Im scared that things are getting worse here. Spotting last night was more pink/ light red last night after a bowel movement. Never been more than light brown up to now. Still 5 days until my next scan. Easy day at work today but might try and negotiate some time off as I should be resting. Not easy when self employed and partners who are unsupportive with pregnancy. I really don't want to be letting them know yet but I think it's out of my hands now.


----------



## katestar53

Wiggler, I have everything crossed for you, sending you a big hug xxx

Had my scan on Saturday, baby was measuring 10+5 with a HB of 173bpm, have my 12 week scan booked for two weeks today then I can finally tell people!!! My MS has taken a turn for the worst this weekend and have woken up with a cold today :( But at least I don't have to work today ;)


----------



## Wiggler

Bleeding REALLY heavy this morning, if it hasn't calmed down in a few hours I'm going to A&E x x x


----------



## LalaR

I would go now wiggler. It will give you peace of mind sooner.


----------



## Crystal5483

Wiggler I would definitely go now. Don't wait it out hun.


----------



## asibling4gi04

KATESTAR sorry about the MS and the cold. I am hoping mine does not get worse..its kicking my butt right now! :( 

Wigler, please go and see what is going on!! I am worried for you and your bean!

LaLa, how are you coming along now sweetie??

Crystal, one more day and I will be looking at your scan pics with an update! I cannot wait!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Getting by. Thanks for asking asibling. Back to light brown discharge again today. Not sure if the blood is coming from my cervix or my uterus. I hope it is just my cervix. At least I have no pain. Nausea is back today but just enough for me to feel seedy and not enough to make me sick. 4 days and 19h until my next scan. I really really hope this bean has decided to hang around.
How are things with you?


----------



## Crystal5483

Lala I'm praying for you hun. Stick bean stick!


----------



## asibling4gi04

LALA the 19th isnt soon enough I reckon! I hope its old blood for you! AFM, I am ok..extra saliva is making me spit a lot in a cup..its gross but I cannot stop..Makes me want to stay in the house for 7 months!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Not the 19th for my scan - 12th for my private one and 23rd for the NHS review! 4 days and 19hours!!! It can't come soon enough. I will be a nervous wreck by then. Seroiusly thinking about being signed off sick for a few days to let me rest properly. Not sure what my work colleagues will make of that.


----------



## LalaR

Wiggler - any news?


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry for misunderstanding La La! I dont blame you! Do what you have to do for you and your bean and who cares what people think??!!:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

I lost the baby. I hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs: x x x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wiggler, I am so so sorry. It is truly devastating, the worst feeling in the world. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh wiggler..I dont even know what to say! I AM TRULY AT A LOSS FOR WORDS! :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry for your loss Wiggler! Thinking of you!


----------



## Krippy

Gl to everyone who has scans soon! Can't wait to see pics and updates!

Congrats on the great scan Kate!


----------



## LalaR

I am so so sorry wiggler. Wishing you all the help and support you need. Let me know if you want to talk.
L x


----------



## crancherry

Oh Wiggler, so very sorry :cry: Sending you hugs. Wish there was something I could say or do for you. :hugs: Hope you have lots of support, try to take care of yourself.


----------



## Crystal5483

So so so very sorry Wiggler :(


----------



## Nitengale

I'm sorry Wiggler. :cry: I hope you are surrounded by loved ones.


----------



## MightyMom

Wiggler, I am so sorry. :hug:

PM me if you need to talk, I am always here.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I lost my bean today and actually saw little eyes and hands on the TP my baby laid there. At work in the bathroom. I couldnt even take him/her home with me. I work with kids couldn't Carry a baby on the bus with me n had no wear to put him/her. I'm very upset the most I have been since my still birth 3 year's ago. Goodbye ladies.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh hun I am so sorry. That is just devastating!! I hope that you were able to take some consolation in holding your LO one last time. I cannot even imagine how hard that was for you. If you need to talk, PM me anytime.


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh I'm so so sorry!!! I wish there was something I could say :-(

That's awful. Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## Nitengale

I hope you have lots of support. So sorry for you loss.:cry:


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## grenouille

Wiggler and want2bemommy... I'm so sad to hear that. I'm very sorry and hope you have lots of support around you. *hugs*


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hhad my first scan today at 6+6, and everything looked great! Saw a heartbeat, 148 beats per minute! And we're measuring at 6+3, but I know that I ovulated late, so this is right on track. The doctor is not adjusting my due date, so we're still due Christmas day!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## love1623

Congrats Scoobydrip :)


----------



## love1623

Prayers wiggler & wantobeamommy !


----------



## MightyMom

Oh scoobydrlp yay! I was worried about you, you are the last of the late due dates to report back. So glad the baby is doing well and everything measures right on track.


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Scooby!!!

I have my 7w2d scan tomorrow... Nervous as heck!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Crystal!


----------



## Nitengale

*Congrats Scooby!* :hugs:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Haven't been online, just catching up. So sorry to read the sad news want2be mommy and Wiggler, my hear really goes out to you, thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

So yes tea I ended up in a and e :( I somehow managed to get an electric shock from a plug socket. It shook me up and hurt and little but wasn't too worried. Til I phoned EPU just to make sure it couldn't affect the babies and they told me to go straight to the hospital!! Anyway 3 hours after they said I was fine and the risk to the babies was minimal, because sock only seemed to go up my arm. Hope they are right :( didn't even offer me a scan, have to wait weeks for my next one...don't think I can't hold on that long....might have to give in and buy a private scan, I worry xxxx


----------



## LalaR

I am so sorry Want2be. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LalaR

Feeling quite odd today. Nausea and wind and a feeling of achiness in pelvis. No pain but like an old bruise or when you are all stiff from sitting too long in the one position. Anxiety not settling either. Really worried that mine will be the next loss.


----------



## katestar53

My heart goes out to you both Want2bemommy4 and Wiggler. Im so sorry to hear you devastating news, sending you both a big hug xxxx

Donna_barnes - What a nightmare, hope your ok? If it puts your mind at ease it might be worth having a private scan and you also get to see ur little baba :)

Congrats Scooby and good luck for today Crystal :) Let us know how it goes 

Am in complete countdown mode now. Have my 12 weeks scan booked in for the 21st May and it cant come sooner! Wish I could hibernate till then!!! Cant wait to tell everyone and it finally be out the open! Have told a few friends and my Mum of course but am super excited I think I might be shouting it from the rooftops!!! 

Happy Tuesday everyone

Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to see what's going on in there. Had a dream last night that all was well and then had a scan weeks later and they said it was a boy! Funny because I'm hoping for another girl but I'll take either! Obviously!

If all goes well today then I leave my fertility specialist and I go back to my OBGYN (I just love her!). So it will be bittersweet!


----------



## asibling4gi04

want2vemommy, I cannot even imagine the devistation you must feel. I am so very sad for you! I am sorry. Peace be with you and yours at this time. Angel baby's too. I know they are surrounded by comfort and peace. It is just hard for us to find it as we are the ones left here to suffer! Big hugs!:cry::hugs:

LaLa what your feeling seems normal ..No pregnancy is txt book perfect and each has its own symptoms and non-symptoms. I do believe you will be fine! Hugs and positive thoughts for you and your bean! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:

Donna, so very sorry for your scare! I am glad that you are ok. I am surprised they did not scan the beans though! What the heck!?!?:shrug::hugs:

scooby! CONGRATS on the lovely scan/bean news! You can relax now!:happydance::hugs:

Crystal, stalking this thead today hoping to read very soon that your good news dream came true and that all is well!

AFM, Still salivating beyond belief and still feeling icky. Want this part to rush past! MY OB CHECK UP is this Friday not sure if they will scan or not..I will update you all! My below hurts.. I am not sure why! Hurts to pee, wipe etc (TMI)..


----------



## love1623

Donna I'm sure babies are fine!! Stay positive


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the great scan Scooby!

GL tomorrow Crystal! Can't wait to see pics!

Glad that you are ok Donna...what a scare you must have had!

Lala...take a deep breath hun, relax and let you body do what it needs to. Symptoms will change every week, or even every day, things are never the same with pregnancy! Keep up your positive thoughts and faith!

Kate...I am doing the same thing with countdown. I don't have a scan but I can't wait to tell everyone why I have been avoiding them. I have been so sick and so bloated that I def look preggo. It has been so hard to keep a secret! Can't wait for the next 3 weeks to go by fast!

Hi Sibling, Love, Nite...Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Krippy..HUGS! Glad you are doing well..aside from being sick...:hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks doll...I have been soooo sick but I am not too bad this morning. Seems to get worse at night for me but that happened with RJ too! I keep having dreams that I am having a boy, twice now I have dreamt it. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens...Either it is what I am wishing for or mothers' intuition! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

KRIPPY mine is worse at night too..WELL BIG hopes that your intuition is right! either way you are blessed:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

No picture ... no heartbeat... going back in a week for another "look" ... if nothing then they will schedule my d&c...


----------



## LalaR

Oh no crystal. Hopefully your little bean was just hiding from the sonographer. I've only seen a tiny flicker of a heartbeat so far and nothing to hear or count and I keep being told that's ok so early on. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. L x


----------



## Nitengale

Oh Crystal, I'm so sorry you are in limbo. :hugs: Did they say anything else?


----------



## Crystal5483

He said its more than 50% bad news. That it's measuring 6w2d not 7w2d and no HB. Scan next Tuesday at 10am and if nothing then I will schedule a d and c for the week following. he's giving one more week to make sure :-(


----------



## Donna_barnes

Keep the faith crystal, 6+2 is awfully early to see a heartbeat isn't it? I'm hoping you get a nice surprise next week when you'll see one xxxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Donna my LMP was 3/12 and I Oed 3/31...so there's no way I'm 6w2d I got a positive test on 4/9...


----------



## Donna_barnes

Maybe a slow grower? Isnt there a tolerance on the measurements too? I.e they can be out by a few days. Maybe the day it implanted affects how much is grows?xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Not sure :cry: I emailed the US tech that could have done a private scan and told her what they said. Maybe if she thinks there's some hope I'll spend the $150 to go see her.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Was it an abdominal scan? Sometimes they can be a bit hit and miss you know. My early scans showed nothing through the tummy, had to have them trans vaginal. Maybe a scan in a day or so might show a change. I pray it does. I know time will completely drag for you now and you'll think of nothing else but try look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Crystal5483

It was transvaginal :cry:


----------



## LalaR

I'm going to tell you what everyone is telling me crystal. Keep grasping on to every bit of hope and positivity you can. You will worry, it's only natural. Try and get as much rest and relaxation as you can. Hopefully the week will fly by for you. Hugs. L x


----------



## blav

I'm measuring a little small too...thought I was 8 weeks and only measured 7+2 (I know my dates are right). But the heartbeat was strong and my doctor isnt worried. I think there can be a lot of discrepancy in size this early, especially because they are so small and hard to measure. Keep your head up and try not to worry too much. 

As for me, tired, cranky, morning sickness, headache, sore bbs=miserable. I know they're good symptoms and I'm thankful for them but sheesh I am worn down! Also have to get my thyroid tested for the third time on Thursday. It has been high and I might need to go on meds but my second result was better than the first so she is holding off on meds until after the next test. Just overwhelming as I feel I have enough on my mind with the cerclage and progesterone injections I just don't want to deal with anything else!


----------



## Krippy

I am on meds for my thyroid too Blav...I don't think anything would make our pregnancies any less stressful. I think that it is all PAL in a nutshell! 

Thinking of you Crystal. Some advice from others that I have met in your situation...don't do the D & C until you are ready, don't let them rush you into anything that you aren't ready for! Hugs hun!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thyroid meds aren't bad. Ive been on them for 9 months now


----------



## Krippy

I just hate the scare of having my levels going out of whack as I am recently diagnosed and they still don't know what happened to my RJ. Just gives me another thing to worry about ya know?


----------



## Nitengale

I measured three days smaller than I thought at my scan last week, but they said everthing looked normal. I guess it can be normal?!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Aw Crystal, wish you had gotten better news. FX for a heartbeat at next weeks scan. :hugs:


----------



## blav

That's my concern Krippy. They were 3.5, a couple weeks later doing nothing different they were 2.4. So now she wants to test them again. The fluctuation worries me. I have had weight problems my whole life that have gotten acutely worse, even before I was pregnant I was tired a lot, slept a lot and had a lot of problems with headaches. I would not say I have depression, but I am very much a homebody and like to be alone. I just wonder if I have had thyroid issues for a long time and if it could have had anything to do with my loss before. They never tested my thyroid last time that I know of. The only reason they did this time is that I had gained 40 pounds since November.


----------



## Krippy

I know Blav...My thyroid was checked when RJ was born but it was within normal range. I keep thinking though that it might have had something to do with it as my neck was sore at the end of my pregnancy like it is now with my Hashimoto's, I was always tired with headaches, and gained 75 pounds throughout the whole pregnancy. It is just so hard not to worry!


----------



## blav

Why can't they just give us answers!? I wonder if my thyroid just fluctuates between high and normal and that that may be a problem itself. In a way I just wish they would put me on meds to see what happens and if it helps. I'm not super active and don't always eat great but the weight gain I've had is considerable and I am not less active than I was. It's just weird that it would even be 3.5 ever!


----------



## Krippy

I know hun...the only thing that keeps me not worrying too much is that I am on meds and am seeing a endocrinologist for my thyroid and a maternity GP and an OB/GYN. I have all these eyes on me and I am determined to enjoy this pregnancy with my rainbow!


----------



## love1623

Praying for you Crystal!!


----------



## blav

I know, I need to relax as I know my doctor is keeping a close eye on everything but it doesn't seem to be helping me think positively right now! Honestly, the extra appointments and things are just overwhelming.


----------



## grenouille

I'm sorry you're going through this Crystal. Don't lose hope.. I think there could still be a chance. I really hope so.


----------



## MightyMom

I'll send a prayer your way Crystal. I know it is hard to keep positive, but don't be stressed if you are stressed (if that makes sense). Let yourself feel what you feel, and don't fall into the guilt spiral before you know anything. I hope your next scan is better.


----------



## asibling4gi04

THIS ONCE SO HAPPY THREAD has turned into sad news each day. Crystal, I am not going to tell you that everything is going to be fine. I am going to tell you that I went through the same thing, held on to hope and was crushed so my theory is, be realistic, think the worst and be pleasantly surprised by a miracle at your next scan. If you prepare your mind and heart for the worst, it does not make the pain go away, but it softens the blow. Knowing it is out of your hands or control should ease the stress a wee bit. I am praying for a miracle for you..thinking about you and sending positive energy your way. I am so sorry... :cry::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MIGHTY MOM..THINKING OF YOU!:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

It's like I knew. From the beginning. And I opted to wait a week to re-scan but now I question if that was right. The doctor said if anything it will be bigger and give them something to grasp at the d and c.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:cry:my heart goes out to you and your bean!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi mighty mom, hope you are coping as well as can be xx

Crystal, we are all praying for you xx

I've noticed the past week or so that when I sneeze my uterus hurts, anyone else???


----------



## asibling4gi04

Donna. f I sneeze, or vomit mine hurts too


----------



## Future Mama

I've had a lot to catch up on since I haven't been on in a couple weeks. I'm so sorry Mighty Mom, Wiggler & Want2bemommy4. I really hope you get your rainbow babies really soon. Take care of yourselves :hugs:

Crystal I'll pray that you get good news at your scan next week. Don't give up, miracles happen everyday!

Afm, I have another scan tomorrow. I've had one at 5+4, 6+1 and 7+1 (saw heartbeat all 3 times) due to my previous losses. If everything looks good tomorrow I'll be released by my fertility specialist to my regular obgyn. I just hope the heart is still beating strong tomorrow. I've had the same discomfort in my uterus when I sneeze or cough, I was told it was round ligament pain and nothing to worry about. As far as symptoms go, my boobs are sore, I'm always hungry and I'll get nauseous throughout the day but I haven't thrown up. I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## crancherry

Echoing what asibling said, it's so hard to come on here and see so many sad updates :( So very sorry for you want2be, and my thoughts are with you Crystal. My thoughts are with everyone really. We have all been in this spot before and that's why we are on the PAL board, but it just never gets easier.

I am meeting with a birth center tomorrow to try to get enrolled in services. Hopefully that works out so I can have someone to turn to with questions and concerns. I am without insurance or gov't aid so it's feeling a little precarious, esp. with hearing so many problems coming up for others. 

Hope we can all hang in there, for those beans that stick to be healthy and for those that don't, that their families will find comfort and be able to move forward. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone feeling today? I was so nervous going to my appt today, but everything looked good! Baby is 2.1cm now and measuring right at 8+4 with heart rate of 160bpm. I feel so relieved today after seeing him/her! Here's a picture:
 



Attached Files:







photo-16.JPG
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## love1623

Congrats future mama!!


----------



## Nitengale

Beautiful baby Future Mama!!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Awwwwww future mama, so cute!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Bruingirl

Tentatively due Dec 31 with my rainbow baby. My first scan is tomorrow


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck honey!


----------



## crancherry

Yay Future!!! Great news!

Welcome Bruingirl, good luck at your scan :)


----------



## LalaR

Hope everyone is doing ok today. I'm at home trying to rest as much as possible. Another scan tomorrow so praying that they can find a heartbeat this time. Spotting heaps better when I rest. Nausea not good overnight. Woke at 5am in a cold sweat thinking I was going to vomit. Feel happy though that I still have pregnancy signs. L x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

LalaR said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok today. I'm at home trying to rest as much as possible. Another scan tomorrow so praying that they can find a heartbeat this time. Spotting heaps better when I rest. Nausea not good overnight. Woke at 5am in a cold sweat thinking I was going to vomit. Feel happy though that I still have pregnancy signs. L x

Lala Best of luck for your scan, I really hope you see that heartbeat. Thats positive that you've got nauseau and feeling sick, your hormones are high! I'll be lurking later for your update, I know how nerve racking it is x


----------



## Nitengale

LalaR said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok today. I'm at home trying to rest as much as possible. Another scan tomorrow so praying that they can find a heartbeat this time. Spotting heaps better when I rest. Nausea not good overnight. Woke at 5am in a cold sweat thinking I was going to vomit. Feel happy though that I still have pregnancy signs. L x

So exciting. Can't wait to hear the good news Lala. Symptoms are a major good sign honey. But sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Everything crossed for you lala, will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## katestar53

Good luck Lala!! Am thinking of u :) 

Welcome Bruingirl, good luck for ur scan also, so exciting that ur due Nye!!!

Am so glad it's the weekend, bit of a shit day today. Lots of stress at work so got a bit teary in the toilets. Really just want to get to my 12 week scan and for everything to be ok. It's like I've put my life on hold and I'm just waiting but only a week in Monday now, just hope it flies by :) 

Ordered my wedding dress yesterday for my wedding in March, am slighty nervous about how it will fit only four months after giving birth but am hopefully gonna get back to the gym after my 12 week scan! Feel so sluggish and bloated at the moment, can't wait to start exercising a little bit again. Have ordered my dress in a bigger size just so I don't feel pressured to lose loads of weight after the birth! Over the last year I have lost 45lbs hopefully I can lose the weight again but it's hard to be healthy when I'm craving McDonalds and chocolate!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wow that's a good loss Kate, well done. I'm sure you'll be fine for your wedding day and just think how cute your little one will be in their little wedding outfit, awwwwww!!

I know what you mean about putting your life on hold, I feel like I'm just conting down the days until scans and landmarks like 12 weeks,it's like nothing much else matters and time is seeming to drag!!! It's going to be a long 9 months eh? My main landmark will be 15 weeks when they can scan for the problems my angel had, only then praying everything is ok, will I be able to relax. 

What should be such a lovely time is tainted for us unfortunately xxx


----------



## LalaR

Just been for my scan. Further growth and a little embryo there with a heart beating at 167bpm. Still measuring a little small but never mind!! I feel so relieved. I know we are not out of the woods yet but the spotting is less and I am definitely calmer. L x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Yay lala!!! Such wonderful, happy news :happydance:. Congratulations xx


----------



## katestar53

Such EXCITING news Lala! Am so happy for you :happydance: Once a heartbeat has been seen then the chance of MS goes down completely!!! I bet your so relieved sweetie, sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww thats brilliant news Lala, you must be so relieved. Could they see at all where the bleed has been coming from? Like a haematoma or anything?
Your getting well into the pregnancy now at 8 weeks so seeing a heartbeat at this stage is a very good sign, and again its not been red bleeding and no pain so all very encouraging x


----------



## Future Mama

That's great news lala I bet you feel so much better! Congratulations!


----------



## love1623

Congrats Lalar !! So happy for you :)


----------



## Krippy

Awesome news Lala!


----------



## grenouille

I'm very happy for you Lala! Awesome news :)


----------



## crancherry

Wonderful Lala!!! That's terrific, congratulations :)


----------



## amjon

Great news Lala! I'm still waiting for my scan on Wednesday. DH is so excited. He's flying in Tuesday night. :)


----------



## LalaR

I hope it all goes well amjon. I will be thinking of you. 

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. Still resting because of the spotting but I feel so much better.


----------



## grenouille

How is everyone today?

My next appointment is tuesday and now I'm so scared. I've seen a heartbeat at 7w2d but in the past few days it feels like my symptoms are fading... I didn't have really strong symptoms to start with, just a bit queasy, not much appetite, tired a lot and dizzy spells.. I still have them but I'm starting to get a bit more hungry..

I don't know, I'm just really nervous I won't get to hear a heartbeat. I keep reading about MMC's without any signs.

Would I still get tiny pinching sensations in my uterus if something was wrong?? 

I can't wait til tuesday...


----------



## love1623

Good luck at your appt amjon :) so exciting !!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Grenouille, I know how you feel. My symptoms have really gone to not much (and I'm complaining because I feel well!!). It's very scary. I hope we're both worrying about nothing. They say you can start to feel better ince the placenta takes over but this is 10-14 weeks, its too early for that? Maybe we are just getting used to the pregnancy hormones that gave us the symptoms in the firstbplace? My next scan is a week on tues, it's going to drag xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

LaLa, that is great news! Crystal, thinking of you and hoping you are ok. Mighty mom, same to you..

LADIES, 

Mother's day weekend was one I will never forget. I am no longer pregnant. It is too traumatic to talk or type about. I wish not to discuss. I am done trying to give Gi a sibling. It is way too stressful and at my age, my body cannot handle it. I am not leaving until all of you achieve birth of a your forever beans. I want to stick around to see it happen,, Thanks for your love and support, :hugs:


----------



## love1623

A sibling I'm So sorry :( prayers your way !!


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh no!!! I'm SOOO sorry asibling!!!! :hugs: 

It can be painful to talk about it. I hope you surround yourself with loved ones and take time for yourself. So very sorry. Know that I am thinking of you always. 

Last US today and appointment with the doctor to discuss my future. As well as scheduling the D&C. People say to keep faith. But between measuring a full week behind and no heartbeat and ALL symptoms have gone away I think I pretty much know the answer. 

I will also stay on to follow. Does anyone know the chances of the doctor allowing TTC right away? I'm sick of wasting time.


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry asibling. It's okay if you don't want to talk about it, I completely understand, but if you ever feel like it, don't hesitate.

I have my first prenatal appointment this afternoon and it really stresses me out. I have no reason to worry, but I'm scared and I honestly don't know how I would react if I lose another one. I'm 11 weeks and still have a hard time picturing myself holding OUR baby. I have to stay positive...


----------



## crancherry

Oh no asibling :cry: I am so sad for you. I hope you can get to the point of talking about it if it helps you heal, or whatever you need to be able to feel ok again. I am so very sorry. If you ever need to talk please send me a message.


----------



## Crystal5483

So it's confirmed. Baby stopped growing around 6 weeks. Actually saw the fetal pole and no HB again. So waiting to see the doc then schedule D&C.


----------



## crancherry

Aww Crystal, this is such a sad day :( I am so sorry.


----------



## FeLynn

Due date 12/5/12


----------



## FeLynn

Crystal5483 said:


> So it's confirmed. Baby stopped growing around 6 weeks. Actually saw the fetal pole and no HB again. So waiting to see the doc then schedule D&C.

sorry to hear that! I know its not easy:hugs:


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry Crystal :( :(

I was in the same situation last summer. Baby had stopped going at 6 weeks, only found out at 8.5 weeks... had to wait a week to confirm :(


----------



## love1623

Sorry crystal your in my prayers as well !


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Crystal Im so sorry, thts dreadful news. Its just the worst thing ever. take care of yourself x


----------



## Future Mama

I'm so sorry Crystal and asibling :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Cant believe the sad news on here.Ive just read back. Asibling Im so sorry , that is such bad news. Stay strong x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Greenouille and Donna, Im so glad that you've both mentioned a decrease in your nauseau and feeling a bit better. Ive been freaking out as Im the same and thinking something is wrong, but Ive since read that most people start to feel better when the placenta starts to take over. I hope so! We're all about the same stage. All I feel really is the sore boobs and very light cramps/sensation in my uterus every so often as its growing and stretching!


----------



## Nitengale

What sad news today :cry: I'm thinking of you asibling and crystal. :hugs::hugs:

I go for my first actual prenatal appointment this friday, had my scan at 7 weeks but that's it up until now. I'm just focusing on trying to stay as positive as I can.

How are the rest of you doing? 

I still get some mild waves of nausea but nothing crazy. Its more like im super hungry but most foods sound disgusting. Loving orange juice though. I'm still super thirst, especially at night and when I wake up for tinkle breaks, and I'm really exhausted by the evening.


----------



## crancherry

Still having stomach issues off and on (and awful gas :/), although just realized yesterday that my boobs don't really hurt anymore...starting to get more hungry but still having a hard time finding things that sound good to eat, especially since after I eat I start feeling awful if you know what I mean.


----------



## Crystal5483

D&C is scheduled for Friday. Doctor is away for three weeks after this week. But he said we should wait one cycle and then we can try again. He said that he doesn't see any reason why we can't have a successful pregnancy. He also mentioned that it was impressive that we were able to do it "successfully" on our own this cycle without medication. So at least he is optimistic.


----------



## Nitengale

Crystal your positivity is beautiful. You will get your rainbow baby! :flower:


----------



## katestar53

So sorry to hear your sad news Crystal and asibling :( am thinking if you both at this very sad time xxxx

My symptoms have really eased up today also, am trying not to worry and just hope all is well with the scan next Mondsy


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sad about all the losses lately... so I kinda feel bad posting my good news, but hopefully it can give you all some hope (I had two losses in 2011)

I had my first prenatal appointment today and I told the doctor I was really nervous so she used this cheap ultrasound machine in her office and I got to see my baby!!! With a tiny blinking heart :) It doesn't give any measurements or anything but that's ok, she said everything looked good and the baby had a heartbeat of 162 BPM at my 7 week US :)

It's really cute and tiny, with a big head and tiny arms and legs. I can't wait to hold it in my arms!! :happydance:


----------



## crancherry

Grenouille that's great! Don't feel bad about the good news (although I understand), we've all had losses here so it is very encouraging to know that a happy outcome is possible! Congrats :)


----------



## Nitengale

I agree with crancherry. I also had 2 losses in 2011. It is wonderful to hear about good news. So happy for you Gren.


----------



## Crystal5483

Do not be upset about happy news! It's all good dear!!! 

I hope to be sharing good news soon. Two months I hope!!


----------



## LalaR

Crystal I am so sorry for your loss. I was so hoping they would find a heartbeat this time. I admire your positivity so soon and really hope we hear about a new sticky BFP very soon.

Asibling- words are not enough to say how sorry I am. I feel as though we have been on this journey together right through the ttc forum to here. I am here if you do want to talk. I hope that you have your loved ones comforting you through this. Take care. L x


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry to hear your sad news asibling and Crystal. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Crystal: I am so sorry. At least you got closure, I hope the D&C helps you find peace. You can start trying whenever you want, doctors tell you to wait but there is no actual medical need.

asibling: So sorry for your loss. We are here for you and there is also an amazing group of ladies in the M/C support section if you ever want to talk about it.


----------



## Crystal5483

Mighty Mom hope you are doing well.


----------



## MightyMom

One day at a time, one foot in front of the other. It's hard to admit that a) you have no control and b) some things you just can't change.


----------



## grenouille

Crystal5483 said:


> Do not be upset about happy news! It's all good dear!!!
> 
> I hope to be sharing good news soon. Two months I hope!!

I hope you will! From what I understand you had two losses? I also had 2. They never found any problem and it looks like it was just bad luck. 

Good luck to you, I'm sure we'll see you again soon!


----------



## amjon

So sorry about all the losses! :( 
We finally went for our first scan today. (We actually ended up with 2 as the MFM did one and then the regular OB.) They put us back to 6 weeks, but the heartbeat was there and everything looked good. Apparently my egg was hung up and I ovulated almost a week late. I had pain for quite a while though and then I had a sharp pain and it got slightly better, followed by a tiny bit of blood 2 days later. I didn't get BFP for a week after that.


----------



## love1623

That's amazing news Amjon so happy for you :)


----------



## Nitengale

How are you ladies feeling symptoms wise lately?

I am still really exhausted. My m/s comes and goes during the day and I'm having quite a bit of food aversions. Oh and my bb soreness has not eased up at all. 

Have you ladies heard that we should be taking vitamin D? Not sure where i heard that. Right now I'm on my prenatals, folic acid, b-complex, and fish oil. Trying to drink enough water but some days I feel like I am not getting enough.


----------



## crancherry

Wonderful Amjon! So glad you had a positive scan! Hope you can rest easy for a while...

Symptom-wise, my main things now are heartburn and bloating/gas :/ I am hungry but every time I eat I feel miserable afterwards. Hopefully this is a passing phase, although with my previous pregnancies the heartburn lasted the whole time and got worse along the way.


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm so horribly nauseous all the time! Also having major food aversions, and sore breasts. I'm always hungry but never feel like eating. Blah!


----------



## amjon

I'm slightly nauseous this time, but no breast pain at all. I'm wondering if it's because it's so recent and the skin was still loose. I have to drink and pee constantly. I also can't get comfortable at night and I've started having to take naps.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, had another scan today and the baby was stretched right out and measuring 11+6 days. Could even see the spine so clear.
I have my big 12 week scan next Wednesday and meet with my consultant to discuss the action plan for me as they've never had anyone with uterus didelphys (two wombs) to discuss staying on progesterone and regular scans to monitor for an incompetent cervix!
Hope you are all well x


----------



## LalaR

I still have some nausea too. It settles a bit after eating carbs. No vomiting at least. Also extreme exhaustion. I am sleeping 11 hours a night and am drowsy by lunchtime! Still a few cramps and loads of wind too.
How is everyone feeling? I'm counting down the time to my next appointment. Just over 5 1/2 days to go!!


----------



## hopefulthstym

Hi all, is it too late to join? My rainbow baby is due on dec. 9th. I would have joined earlier, but i was being extremely cautious. Congratulations all! And H&H 9!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Hopeful, congratulations! Its good to see others join here and I fully understand you being cautious, we're all really anxious after our losses!
Its been quite sad on here lately with several members getting bad news, but for others its the farthest we've ever gotten in our pregnancies x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, I hope it flies in to your next scan.
I thought that I was starting to feel better with less nauseau but today it came back with avengeance!


----------



## love1623

Welcome Hopeful :)


----------



## crancherry

Welcome Hopeful! I am due Dec. 8th so we are right about the same. Congrats to you!

Wonderful news on your great scan Justkeep :) I am jealous of all the scans ;) 

Lala, I am carb crazy right now. And same with the tired all morning thing. Feel like I am getting absolutely nothing accomplished lately. Excited for your next appt :)


----------



## hopefulthstym

Thank you JustKeep, Love and Crancherry for your warm welcomes. :hugs:
Crancherry-:thumbup: yay for the 8th! :)

I'm so sorry to hear about the recent losses, my heart goes out to all of you.:hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Hopeful!!

Justkeeptryin - congrats on the scan sweetie! I have my 12 week scan next week as well and it can't come soon enough! Had my last scan at 10 weeks and was measuring at 5 days ahead! Just hope and pray that all us still fine. 

Well I thought my symptoms had finally settled down but the old Ms was back full force today and my boobies are back to being super sore. An also getting terrible headaches which is a pain in the ass as I work on a computer all day.

Lala - I'm so windy too, it's terrible really. I keep blaming them on the dogs!!!


----------



## LalaR

Welcome to the group hopeful!!

Good luck for the 12 week scan Kate. How exciting to be almost through the first trimester already. I can't wait to get there so we can start talking about the pregnancy and start telling people. I've still weeks to go yet. Boo!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, eventually got my scan pic uploaded

https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8053/p1040364gf.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Welcome Hopeful!

Justkeeptrying, awesome scan pic!

Where I live they don't give or sell scan pics :( (I'm in a rural area)


----------



## hopefulthstym

Aww, Justkeep! your scan pic is so great! :)


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: hopeful and welcome!

Lovely picture of your little sweetie Justkeeptrying. :thumbup:


I also can't wait for 12 weeks to get here as I can't wait to start telling more people. Still got a few weeks though.


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin- AMZAING scan picture!!! You must be so happy :) I still cant believe that I am at my 12 week scan almost! The 6 week wait that we both had seems like forever but its almost here :happydance: I am just hoping and praying that all is ok

Have a fantastic w'end everyone :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I know Kate, I cant believe it. At the start each day dragged in but now the weeks are going by quicker and starting to relax just that tiny bit now.
When is your 12 week scan? Mines is next Wed 23rd. Im looking forward to it as I think it will be more detailed and they comment on each thing. Yesterday at EPAS the midwife pointed out the spine to me but she said she's not qualified to go through each part of the baby's body but they do that next week.


----------



## katestar53

Am so excited. Mine is on Monday at 2:30pm, just hoping the weekend flies by!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I hope the next few days fly by too, best of luck for it! You seem to always be measuring ahead dont you? I do too, yesterday I thought Id be exactly 11 weeks but it was measuring 11+6, I guess thats a good thing and its growing well


----------



## Nitengale

Just got back from my appointment, heard baby's heart beat again...I'm so in love! Everything seems to be going okay. The doctor was hesitant to use the Doppler on me at 9 weeks Incase we couldn't hear anything, she didn't want to worry me. But pretty much the second she put it on my tummy we heard lil ones heart beating away. :cloud9: next appointment won't be till around week 18 when we will do a gender scan.


----------



## katestar53

Ohhhh how exciting Nitengale, isn't it like sweet music to our ears!!! There is no better sound :)


----------



## Krippy

Yeaaahhhh Nite! Amazing feeling isn't it?


----------



## love1623

Awesome news nitengale!! :) I was actually worried about the same thing . I bought myself a fetal dopplar and it came in the mail today. I was worried I wouldn't hear the heartbeat but there it was 170 bmp ;) thank goodness ! I'm with you lady's I want to be in second trimester so I can maybe not worry so much


----------



## grenouille

Nitengale and Love, that's so special!

I want to by a doppler as well! I have no idea where though. I won't get a scan until mid july now, so I'd like to be able to hear my baby :)


----------



## love1623

Grenouille I got my off of clinical guard.com it's supposed to be a top notch dopplar! It was $150 .. But it is FDA approved. It's called the sonotrax


----------



## grenouille

love1623 said:


> Grenouille I got my off of clinical guard.com it's supposed to be a top notch dopplar! It was $150 .. But it is FDA approved. It's called the sonotrax

Thanks! I actually just ordered one off of ebay. It's just a cheap one, Angelsound, but judging from the reviews it's not too bad. We'll see.


----------



## love1623

Yay!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats brilliant Nitengale. Ive been thinking about buying a doppler aswell but worried that Id become obsessed with using it and may stress myself!


----------



## Krippy

That is exactly why I haven't got one Just! I don't think that I could handle the stress but I guess we will see! I might cave as I have been thinking about it...


----------



## love1623

I actually thought the same thing that I'd just be stressing myself more but now that I have it and heard the heart beat it really has made me more confident in knowing everything is ok.. It's a good investment


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Love! I have a friend who has offered to lend me hers so maybe I will try it out! :)


----------



## love1623

Good :) make sure you do it with a full bladder easier to find heartbeat


----------



## grenouille

It's so quiet here! How is everyone doing?

I'm very excited to have finally made it to 12 weeks!!! My parents already knew but we told the rest of our families a few days ago (after a scan.. I won't get another scan before 20 weeks so I figured it didn't make a huge difference if I told them now or later). And now that I'm officially 12 weeks I finally can tell anyone!! I've actually just told the neighbours, and their daugther already offered to babysit and let him or her use their swimming pool. lol

I don't know when I'm going to announce it on facebook though, I kind of want to wait. Or I might not make any announcement at all.


----------



## Bay

Hi Ladies,

May I cautiously join your group? A little about me:

I have a 21 month old boy, and in February we found out that he was going to be a big brother. Unfortunately I lost that pregnancy at 5weeks. However, we found out that we are expecting again in April. I am now 10weeks. My EDD based on LMP was 17th December, but at the 8 week dating scan, bubs measured 2 days ahead with a strong heart beat at 172 bpm, and they pushed my EDD forward at 15th December, which I will most certainly take! hehe.

Unfortunately at the scan they also noticed a small subchorionic hematoma which came as a complete surprise as I had not had any bleeding. I will need a followup scan when I am just under 12 weeks. Hopefully it will be resolved by then. 

Happy, healthy 9 months to us all :)


----------



## love1623

Welcome bay! Congrats on your pregnancy! This is a great group of ladies :)


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: Bay! Welcome :hugs: my EDD based on LMP is on the 17th of December, so not that far off from you.


----------



## love1623

Ahh my due date is December 16th:) so dec 15,16 & 17 th !!!


----------



## Krippy

Mine is the 15th! :) It is also my birthday as well~!


----------



## grenouille

Welcome Bay!


----------



## Bay

Thank you for the welcome ladies :)

I'm no sure if this is a silly question or not, but is anyone else experiencing not peeing as often, after needing to pee every 1-2 hours early on? I remember with my son it eased up for a little while before getting bad again later in pregnancy but i can't remember exactly when. 

I'm only 10 weeks along and have noticed in the last couple of days i haven't been getting up every 2 hours to pee at night. 

And also my ms is all over the place. I'm good for a couple of days then it comes back with a vengeance then vanishes and back again. Lol i must sound like a worry wart.


----------



## Nitengale

I am also experiencing the same thing with the peeing and the ms. I'm sure it's normal, I'm not worried about it.


----------



## katestar53

Congrats on reaching 12 weeks grenouille!!! So exciting isnt it :happydance: Am very nervous this morning, have my 12 week at 2:30pm this afternoon and am scared, hope and praying that all is fine. I had a 10 weeks two weeks ago and baby was great with a strong HB so fingers crossed :wacko:

Welcome Bay! Hope you have a H&H 9 months :) Im not peeing as much as I use to. I never had to get up during the night to pee but just have a super big one in the morning, sounds a bit like Niagara Falls!!!

Have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, best of luck Kate for your scan today. Im sure it was all be perfect as it should be x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bay, welcome.
My MS comes and goes aswell. For a while there at 10 weeks I thought it has eased up but then it came back with avengeance! As for peeing, I do tend to wake up during the night for it and often throughout the day but then again I do drink lots of water!


----------



## LalaR

Hi Bay. Good to see you over here. This is a great group- all really supportive. I wouldn't worry about the symptoms. The placenta takes over after 10+ weeks so symptoms usually get less after that. 
Kate- I hope everything was good at your scan. I can't wait to get as far as my 12 week scan. Only 3 weeks to go. L x


----------



## crancherry

Welcome Bay! Congrats on your new "milestone" Grenouille! Kate, best of luck at your scan today :)

I have actually not needed to pee a great deal more than normally at all so far. I have had a few stretches where I had to get up once in the night, but for the most part, I actually expected to have to go more often than I do.

I reached 11 weeks over the weekend and suddenly feel like I am "popping out" a bit - not necessarily showing a bump yet but I feel like my whole front is sticking out from my ribs to my hips now. I can still fit in my clothes but it just looks weird to me. An "in-between" stage I suppose. On one hand I was hoping it would be a little longer in anticipation that I wouldn't get too huge overall, but on the other hand, it is kind of exciting to see a little bit of the physical aspect become apparent (to me anyway!). To everyone else I think I just look like I had too much lunch :/


----------



## Donna_barnes

Welcome bay xx

Kate, how did the scan go??

I've been a worry wart too recently within symptoms. Mine seem to drop right off at 9 ish weeks and I've been worried since. MS was chronic and now very infrequent plus although still tired, I'm not the crazy tired that I was. I hope I'm worrying about nothing, just scared that at sea they will say both babies have gone :(

I have a consultants appointment yesterday and they have a portable ultrasound where they have a quick peek, so tomorrow will have an answer.

Sorry for the TMI questions, but had anyone having any "toilet trouble"?? I'm really struggling to go and it's causing me huge discomfort. I read iron tablets can give you bad constipation so I've stopped taking them.meating fruit and veg and drinking plenty but still suffering. Any tips??

Xxx


----------



## hopefulthstym

Hi Bay, welcome! I have noticed my ms symptoms being all over the place as well. :) good to have you on here!:)
Kate- Good luck! I'm sure everything will be wonderful!
Grenouille- yay! congrats!!
Crancherry- Haha!! I'm with you! my parents skyped me the other day and my mom asked if I had been depressed lately because I had gained weight! lol.. if only she knew. ;)

I have my 11-2 scan tomorrow night, I've never gotten this far in a pregnancy before! so I have a question for the US ladies on here-
will they schedule me another 4 weeks out or will they do an earlier gender scan? I don't really have a preference, but I would like to know. ;)


----------



## Nitengale

My doctor is waiting to do mine at around 16 weeks.

Question: are you ladies really tired? I am so exhausted its almost unbearable sometimes. I don't know how to shake it off. Long gone are the days when I could caffeinate :coffee: my sleepiness away.


----------



## hopefulthstym

Donna_Barnes- I have been having "toilet troubles" as well lately. My doctor said that it's normal, but she said that it is safe to take metamucil during pregnancy as it is mostly fiber. also, I drink sparkling water, as the carbonation seems to help move things along.:blush: hope that helps! 

Nitengale- I have been exhausted! My DH teases me because on the days I don't work I sleep and veg all day, and then go to bed early! lol.


----------



## katestar53

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well the scan was AMAZING :) So gald to see little one again, measuring 12+6 with a strong heartbeat. Am so relieved that everything is ok and that I can finally tell the world. Think I have rung just about everyone I know this evening :) Hopefully now I can relax a wee bit and enjoy being pregnant :)

hopefulthstym - Good luck with your scan :)

Nitengale - The tiredness has really calmed down now, I am staying up past 9o'clock now which feels really strange as I have been asleep by then every night for the last 6 weeks!!!

Donna_barnes - My MS off from about 9weeks, but have been getting really bad headaches for the last two weeks.

Justkeeptryin - Bet your so excited about your scan on Wed :) Good luck. They have actually booked me in for my gender scan for the 2nd July, will be 18 weeks. Cant wait to find out what team my little one will be on!!! 

Lala - The 3 weeks will fly by hun and it will be scan time before you know it!!!

Crancherry - I have a pop belly going on too and it feels kinda hard as well. Must be the start of our beautiful bumps :) 

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate

P.S - Does anyone know about the nub gender theory. Is that thing sticking out even the nub? 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7091/7244632282_168e442f70.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Kate that's EXCELLENT news!! :happydance:

Donna, I had "toilet troubles" too, despite eating lots of fibers... Last week I decided it was enough, I hate a whole bag of prunes and loads of strawberries as well... It eventually help but not as fast as one would expect!! For now I'm not "normal" but I'm eating LOTS of fruits and veggies. It's ok though cause it's pretty much all I'm craving.

I definately have a little belly now! It's not just bloat. It's weird because I've actually loss at least 5 lbs but my belly is bigger! :)


----------



## LalaR

I'm not sure what the nub theory is Kate but at 12 weeks boys and girls both look the same on scan as the clitoris sticks out just the same amount as a little penis would. By 16 weeks the clit shrinks inwords and the penis grows outwards.
Great scan news by the way!! And a gorgeous photo. X


----------



## Bay

Lalar - I know what you mean about wishing it to be 12 weeks already. I'd like to borrow that fast forward button if you ever find it 

Donna_barnes - I was going to suggest metamucil too. Have you tried it before? I've read that it is safe to use during pregnancy, but probably best to check with your doctor first. I don't go as often as I used to a couple of weeks ago, but then my diet has been questionable lately :wacko:

hopefulthstym - Good luck at your scan.

kate - Congrats on your successful scan. I can't wait to be at that stage. I should be going in for my sch followup scan, so I should be just under 12 weeks, but I think I'll cheat and go in a couple of days early as I just can't wait to see bubs again. And hopefully have a better scan picture this time :)

Nitengale - Exhaustion comes and goes for me too. Some days i just want to lie down all day and even the simplest of chores is a struggle. But other days I feel fine, though I do still need my daily nap and am pooped by 9pm.


----------



## Nitengale

Kate!!!!! You baby is sooooo beautiful. Congratulations on such a beautiful scan! I bet your over the moon right now!


----------



## love1623

Kate congrats beautiful scan pic!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok :)
My nausea is less now but I still pee all the time .. But I don't always get up at night just depends on how much I drank that day..


----------



## Nitengale

I am actually still getting up too often in the night to go pee. Ugh! Can't wait for the ms and exhaustion to wear off.


----------



## love1623

I only feel really sick when my stomach is empty then I feel like throwing up ugh.. And yes that's my thing is I'm absolutely exhausted all the time and migraines r the worst !!


----------



## hopefulthstym

thanks Kate! Beautiful scan pic! :hugs:

I'm just wondering... Does anybody else feel like they're surrounded by new births/ women late in pregnancy?
I just had 3 friends give birth in the past month and my manager is going to have her sweet boy any day now! I feel like being around them makes me sad and nervous about this pregnancy, as well as hopeful. anyone else? :shrug:


----------



## Krippy

My nausea is the same Love...I can't seem to stop eating. lol

Beautiful scan pic Kate. I have a Dr. appt on the 30th and I can't wait to hear my bub's heartbeat. Because the appt is so close I am of course expecting the worse and getting really worried. Sigh...Can't wait til this bubs is here safe and sound and then of course I will have a whole whack of other things to worry about.

Donna and Gren...I have the opposite toilet problems. I go as least twice a day but I was the same with my last pregnancy too. Is anyone getting cramps after a bowel movement? Sorry tmi...something that has been worrying me but I am sure that it is just gas or something.

I am peeing alot too Nite...But I am also trying to drink lots of water to help with gas, etc. The second tri will be much more comfortable I think and then comes the third that is a little bit of both I think! 

Hope...I have been nervous the last couple of days but I think that is just the way my pregnancies are going to be. I have come to terms that I will have bad days where seeing moms and their babies really make me sad and jealous of how easy it seems like it has been for them. But then I think, I don't know their stories, if they have had any losses or what their life is like. Most days I am positive and know that everything that that happens with this pregnancy and other that follow it is out of my control. All I can do is stay positive and send love to the bubs I am carrying and my angels.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww kate, what a beautiful baby. Thats great that it all went well. I hope I see such a clear picture tomorrow aswell.
Its hard to say is thats a definite boy. One of the girls on another thread that Im on just had her 12 week scan yesterday and found out she's having a girl. I didnt think they could tell so early. 
So your going to find out what your having then? Part of me wants to know but decided to have a surprise and not find out. Chances are though that I will have regular scans because of my double womb and will be able to see what Im having.

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Donna_barnes

I think because of what we have been through, we will all be worrying about something until they are 18!!!

Kate, beautiful baby <3

Any news from scan hopeful?

I had my consultants appointment today, and they did a quick scan and both little babies were present and correct and bouncing around. I was so worried they had gone. Don't think I'll ever relax!!! It's really sinking in now. TWO!!!! HELLS BELLS!!!


----------



## crancherry

Beautiful Kate! Just what we all hope to see, congrats :)

Donna, so happy to hear that all is well with you too! And yes twins, the reality will set in I am sure, no relaxing for you for a while :winkwink: But what a full life you will have.

I have my 12 week appt Thursday. Not sure if I will get a scan then or just listen for the heartbeat. Either way I am ready for another peek "inside" - it's been 4 weeks since my scan and I am anxious to know how things are going in there...


----------



## hopefulthstym

Hi Donna!
My scan is still 4 1/2 hours away! I'm going crazy waiting, but we needed a time that my DH could go with. lol. I will definitely update when I get back. :hugs: thanks for checkin in!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Donna! 

GL Hope!

My next dr. appt is on the 30th and I can't wait to hear the heartbeat with the doppler! I am so excited and can't wait! I know exactly how you feel Cran! Just want the day to be here!


----------



## love1623

how is everyone today? :)
Hopeful how did your scan go yesterday?


----------



## Donna_barnes

Where is hopeful? I'm praying she's asleep or something and everything is fine xxx


----------



## Nitengale

I'm doing good, well except for really bad dreams. Kind of annoying since they seems so real. Is it the hormones? Anyone else experiencing weird/disturbing dreams?


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone :) Im good today, a little bit tired but the sickness has finally gone. Am still having headaches on and off.

Hopeful - Hope ur ok sweetie xxx


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin said:


> Aww kate, what a beautiful baby. Thats great that it all went well. I hope I see such a clear picture tomorrow aswell.
> Its hard to say is thats a definite boy. One of the girls on another thread that Im on just had her 12 week scan yesterday and found out she's having a girl. I didnt think they could tell so early.
> So your going to find out what your having then? Part of me wants to know but decided to have a surprise and not find out. Chances are though that I will have regular scans because of my double womb and will be able to see what Im having.
> 
> Hi to everyone else :flower:

Thanks Justkeeptryin :) How did the scan go today?


----------



## Donna_barnes

Yes I know what you mean about the dreams, so realistic, it's really freaky. Some are quite upsetting they are that realistic. Must be hormone but how, I don't know?! X


----------



## hopefulthstym

Hi everyone! Sorry it took so long. :) I didn't get an ultrasound pic, but we got to hear the babies heart beat on the doppler! :) it was a really good and strong heartbeat. I was really sick last night, so I compleately spaced reporting back to y'all. Sorry to worry everyone.:hugs: hope everyone is doing well!

By the way, I hear you on the crazy vivid dreams! :dohh:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Glad all is well hopeful. Right, it's 7.20 here now so I must go to sleep lol, knackering growing these babies! Goodnight all xx


----------



## love1623

Great news Hopeful :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Holy misery! I'm so sick right now! As if the constant MS isn't enough, I've caught some sort of virus which has added sore throat, stuffy head, constant sneezing, and fever. I had to call out of work today because I couldn't even get out of bed. I'm battling the fever with Tylenol and am feeling a little better now. Hope this all passes soon, I can't afford to use much pto as I need to save it for maternity leave.


----------



## love1623

oh no scooby hope you feel better soon. lots of rest!!


----------



## Bay

I've had really strange dreams too. Some are wonderful and others upsetting. I just had a dream where i went into labour at 20 weeks and had triplets. It was so heartwrenching. But also crazy because there's only one baby cooking in there.

Hope everyone else is having sweet dreams.


----------



## Nitengale

So my doctors office calls me today and says they are training some student to do an ultrasound and would I like to volunteer. And I said ABSOLUTELY! So I got to see the baby moving all around. So cute! It looks like a baby now!!!!! The placenta is forming and I was measured by four students around 10w4d and four other students measured me at 10w6d. Doctor also measured me at 10w6d. Anyways DH was able to go with me which was so nice. I got two pictures, they are not the best but will do. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 10w6d.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## katestar53

scoobydrlp - Hope your feeling better today :)

Bay - Im also having very odd dreams too and wake up sweating most nights! They are mainly about babies as well!

Nitengale - Lovely scan pics sweetie :) What a beautiful bean 

hopefulthstym - Great news hun, isnt it amazing to hear the heartbeat! Such a magical sound!!!


----------



## LalaR

Scooby, sorry you are feeling ill. I hope it passes soon.

I've had some wierd dreams too but not usually baby related. I'm sleeping for a crazy number of hours per night I don't remember all of my dreams in the morning.

I went for my epac review yesterday. I saw a different midwife this time and it was amazing. The baby has caught up on measurements now and is no longer 10 days behind so I am back on for 21 Dec as my due date. He or she was dancing about all over the place - so cute. The pictures are not the best as the midwife struggled to get the button pressed before the baby moved again. This one is mainly the head to the left and just right of that at the top is a little hand with fingers.


----------



## LalaR

Oops- it won't let me upload as the file is too big. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bay

Lalar i upload the image to photobucket then post the link using the img button thingy above in the toolbar here. 

Congrats on your bean's progress. Good to hear :happydance:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, lots of good news all round on here, Im so happy for everyone.
Im over the moon yesterdays scan went great and I will be 13 weeks tomorrow, my due date is 30th Nov.
The baby was sleeping with its legs crossed so funny. The sonographer slapped my stomach to wake it up and teh arms and legs started moving around. 
Here is my scan pic

https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7282/scan23052012.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, Im epsecially happy for you given all the worry and spotting you've had, brilliant news that the baby was so lively. It just shows you dosent it. I just used image shack to upload its so easy , browse your desktop for for photo. Then use the URL code!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kate, Ive been comparing our scan pics. Using the skull theory thats out there I think you may be having a boy and me a girl. Im purely guessing. I think your babys head looks a bit more square and mines more oval...apparently more square is a boy and oval a girl!
I am completely guessing haha.
Im sure in my scan pic that I see 3 lines close together which means a girl and I wonder if that nub sticking out in your scan is indeed a boy, at first I thought that was too obvious sticking out but it may well be. This is me that wants a surprise and isnt planning on finding out and here I am already guessing! What is your due date? Im the 30th November x


----------



## katestar53

LalaR said:


> Scooby, sorry you are feeling ill. I hope it passes soon.
> 
> I've had some wierd dreams too but not usually baby related. I'm sleeping for a crazy number of hours per night I don't remember all of my dreams in the morning.
> 
> I went for my epac review yesterday. I saw a different midwife this time and it was amazing. The baby has caught up on measurements now and is no longer 10 days behind so I am back on for 21 Dec as my due date. He or she was dancing about all over the place - so cute. The pictures are not the best as the midwife struggled to get the button pressed before the baby moved again. This one is mainly the head to the left and just right of that at the top is a little hand with fingers.

Lala, how exciting, am really happy for u :)


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin - What a beautiful little bean!!! Amazing scan picture hun. I bet your so happy. Love how baba was asleep and had to be woken up! I was dated at 13 weeks yesterday so due 27th Nov. Hope he isnt late! 

It is so strange but I am sure I am having a boy. And going by the nub/skull theory it looks like I am! I put the scan picture on the general 1st and 2nd tri boards and over 20 ladies said it was defo a boy! Just have 6 weeks to wait till my gender scan then it can be confirmed! I was going to wait for the suprise but am far too impatient!!!


----------



## Krippy

I am jealous of all of your beautiful scan pics everyone! So happy to hear all of this great news though! :) 

As anyone done the baking soda test? You put 1 tablespoon of baking soda in a cup and pee in it. If it fizzes it is a boy and if it doesn't it is a girl! I am tempted to try it! ;)


----------



## love1623

Congrats on the scans :)

I actually took this test at 10 weeks.. You can buy it in the stores and its 90% accurate ! If it turns green/brown its a boy.. if it turns orange/yellow its a girl... mine is clearly dark green .. so I may be having a boy !! ;) we will see in a month


----------



## love1623

Here is the test pic :)
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krippy

That is very cool Love! I am excited to see if it is right for you! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm feeling a little better today, thanks for asking ladies! Still sniffly sneezy coughy, but fever is gone. I was able to make it to work, and am halfway through the day. I think I'm gonna live! 

Congrats on the beautiful scan pics!!


----------



## hopefulthstym

it's been busy on here! :) congrats on all the scan pics, they are beautiful.:hugs: 
hope everyone has a wonderful day today!


----------



## grenouille

So many cute scan pics! This makes me happy! :)

I have to go in for blood test today, they got my results from a week ago and apparently my thyroid is a bit high. They say it's borderline. I'm not sure if I should be worried?? I never had a problem before. Anyone got thyroid problems?


----------



## Krippy

I have Hashimoto's and I am on Synthroid to keep my thyroid under control. I developed thyroid problems after my son was born and had none before that. My thyroid is under active right now but goes through stages of being overactive. If it is borderline I wouldn't worry too much but keep track of your levels when you do see your Dr. it is nice to know what they are for your own records. Thyroid often are effected during pregnancy...Hope you get some answers soon! :) If you have any questions feel free to ask me!


----------



## grenouille

Krippy said:


> I have Hashimoto's and I am on Synthroid to keep my thyroid under control. I developed thyroid problems after my son was born and had none before that. My thyroid is under active right now but goes through stages of being overactive. If it is borderline I wouldn't worry too much but keep track of your levels when you do see your Dr. it is nice to know what they are for your own records. Thyroid often are effected during pregnancy...Hope you get some answers soon! :) If you have any questions feel free to ask me!

Thanks! That's reassuring. I hope it doesn't develop into anything serious. I'll try not to worry. At least, they are keeping track of it. :)


----------



## crancherry

Justkeep and Lala, so glad to hear you had happy visits! I love all the good news lately :)

I finally had my 12wk appt. yesterday and heard a nice strong heartbeat of 160! We could hear the baby kicking with the doppler too, that was really cool. Finally got my bloodwork, etc. done too so hopefully all results will come back good. Don't get to have another sonogram until August 6th (!) so it will be a looooong wait...at least hearing a good heartbeat is reassuring until then.

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## grenouille

Very happy for you Crancherry! :happydance:


----------



## love1623

Congrats crancherry ! It's so great hearing a strong heartbeat :) :)


----------



## hopefulthstym

Congrats Crancherry!! that's so cool that you got to hear baby kick! :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Crancherry. Its great to have good positive news on here. Jeez that seems quite a while you need to wait until your next scan.
I wont have another scan for 6 weeks aswell. I dont know how I'll cope as they have been so good to me up until now scanning me every week.
My dilema is whether to buy a doppler aswell for reassurance. Ive been looking at them on Ebay!


----------



## grenouille

I'm so excited!!! I just got my doppler in the mail. I couldn't even wait for OH to get home (he works late). 

I wasn't sure what I was hearing was the baby's heart at first, so I had to check up other heartbeats on youtube. It sounds exactly like that!! 

I'll have to try not to use it too often now. I don't know if it can be dangerous? I'm scared to try it again!


----------



## love1623

Yay Grenouille! :) I love using mine as well ! Such a great peace of mind knowing everything is ok :) I've read you can use it once a day for a few mins.. I do no more then 5 min ... They say if u get a FDA approved one they are perfectly safe


----------



## Donna_barnes

Which dopplers have you guys got??xx


----------



## love1623

I got the sonotrax.. 3mhz probe.. Works great and it's FDA approved


----------



## grenouille

I have the angel sound... it said it was FDA approved on ebay but now I'm not sure because it doesn't say so on the box. It's CE approved though...

I almost don't want to use it, but I know a lot of people do.


----------



## love1623

Grenouille I have heard angel sounds is a good one as well.. Not sure if it's FDA approved tho... I would check their website


----------



## katestar53

I had kinda decided not to get a Doppler but want one now!! What's the cheapest and best one to get in the UK?


----------



## LalaR

Not sure Kate. I think Argos have a cheap one and Boots a slightly more expensive one. I plan to borrow the one I use at work and save a bit of cash.


----------



## crancherry

How is everyone feeling today? I woke up yesterday and something had "shifted" and it felt all day like my bladder was being totally squished. Lots of pressure "down there" if you know what I mean. Not so bad this morning but it was pretty uncomfortable all day. Other than that, no more nausea and heartburn seems to have left me alone lately, and boobs not really sore now either. Yay!

I did have a horrific dream last night about losing the baby and completely expected to wake up to it being reality. I guess your subconscious carries on with your fears whether you feel them up front or not...wish dreams right now were a little less vivid though...


----------



## grenouille

I'm feeling much better as well. I'm very tall (6') so I guess it's going to take a while for my belly to be really obvious, but it's definately there! It's also itchy, I have to remember to rub it with cream.

And my appetite is back! I had lost about 7 lbs but I think I'm going to gain them back really soon.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, I've been feeling much better aswell. But I know what you mean about teh vivid dreams Crancherry. Ive had a couple recently that I miscarried, went to the toilet and passed everything. It was enough to wake me up. Im relaxed a good bit more but still very anxious after having previous losses.
I still cant actually believe that Ive gotten this far, Im amazed!


----------



## Nitengale

That is so lovely that you ladies are feeling better. I can't wait till I get to that place. Still feeling so exhausted and yucky all day and it seems to get worse as the hours roll by. Last night was the first night that I didn't get up in the middle of the night to go pee. That was nice. I hear you guys on the dreams. They are aweful.


----------



## Krippy

Nite...I have still been feeling crappy too! Hopefully the 12th week will bring hunger and glowing!

I feel you all on the crazy dreams! I had a dream that I had a miscarriage last night too...I am so ready for this baby to be here. Lol I know I have a long way to go yet! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

So glad to hear that you 12 and 13 weekers are feeling better...it gives me hope! I still feel awful, and have lost about 8 pounds. Looking forward for my 12 scan!


----------



## love1623

Hi everyone! I'm still very tired all the time and headaches are te worst !! Glad some of you are feeling better !! :)


----------



## LalaR

I am feeling envious of all you ladies who have lost weight. I have been feeling nauseous a lot of the time and it is only relieved by eating carbs. Also, because of my spotting I have been advised to rest as much as possible. All in all I have gained about 20lbs since the start of my pregnancy. I hate not being able to exercise!!! To be honest up until recently my energy levels have been rock bottom anyway!
I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow for booking in. I expect a big row re my weight gain!!


----------



## Bay

Oh my ... Yes i've experienced weight gain. I used to eat really healthy with lots of fruit and veg before ms hit. And to relieve the icky feeling, i've been eating, eating, eating. I've been eating junk, lots of fruit but no veg as i can't stand it right now, and i've stopped running too :(. The result? 4kg weight gain haha (i think that's about 9 pounds?). 

I have sausage fingers and my wedding ring feels tight already :haha:


----------



## grenouille

I was writting earlier that I was feeling much better.. and what did I do tonight after work? Of course I fell asleep! :dohh:


----------



## Gem09

Hi ladies

Haven't been on for a while, sorry to hear of some of you miscarryingn I too miscarried on monday!

Wishing all of you good luck and take care xxx


----------



## katestar53

Lala sweetie dont worry too much about the weight gain. I have gained around 16lbs due to the same reason as you, when I was feeling sick in 1st tri the only way to feel better was to eat carbs! I also think I ate every takeaway going over the space of a few weeks! Am back to the gym tonight as am feeling loads better so am gonna try and lose a few pounds or at least try and keep my weight the same for a few weeks. I lost 50lbs before I got pregnant so do not want to gain that again. Plus I am getting married next March and have ordered my dress so am going to try and be a good girl from now on!

Bay - Boo to the sausage fingers, I am the same. I feel like a butcher!

Grenouille - I am always falling a sleep early. Am still off up to bed at 9 with me cup of decaf tea and my book! Such a grandma but yay to feeling better. I feel almost normal again. Still tired but no MS and my boobies are not so sore anymore! Just cant wait to get a bump now. I do have a bloat but that is due the Dominos pizza that I scoffed last night! Lol

love1623 - My headaches were really bad around 10-13 weeks now I havent had one for ages. Hoep you feel better soon :)

scoobydrlp and krippy - hope your feeling better soon hun :hugs:

Ive been having the most mental dreams as well, really vivid and strange! And I have started snoring according to my OH. I never snore! 

Have a good day everyone

Kate xxxxxx


----------



## katestar53

Ohh just realised that baby is a lemon now!! Yipppeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Bay

Speaking of Domino's, we just had a godfather last night as it was Tuesday (cheap Tuesdays yaye). It was soo good :happydance:

Congrats kate on your lemon.


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry for your loss Gem. *hugs*


----------



## katestar53

Gem, so sorry, sending you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## love1623

Sorry for your loss Gem :( praying for you!!


----------



## Krippy

Gem09 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Haven't been on for a while, sorry to hear of some of you miscarryingn I too miscarried on monday!
> 
> Wishing all of you good luck and take care xxx

Thinking of you Gem! :hugs:


----------



## crancherry

I'm so sorry to hear that Gem. Hope you are alright and taking care of yourself.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im sorry for your loss Gem, its awful. Take care of yourself.
Lala Im the same with teh weight gain. I used to be 9 stone when I fell pregnant and now Im 9, 10lbs. Thats 10lbs Ive out on. I need to stop weighing myself though and obsessing over it.
Im the same I put it down to resting as much as possible and doing no excercise and definetely eating too much macaroni cheese and cheese on toast etc. Cheese has been my downfall..so fattening too.
I wont be doing any excercise this pregnancy too terrified too so no doubt I'll be massive at the end, Im trying to eat sensible/ish now!


----------



## Nitengale

Aww Gem. My prayers are with you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulthstym

It's good to hear that people are starting to feel better!:thumbup: I'm still pretty sick though. it got better for a week and now it's back with a vengeance! lol. my grandma was sick all 9 months with her pregnancies though and my mom had the same for 2 out of 4 of us... praying that's not genetic! 

Also, is anyone else really dizzy and off balance? every time I get up I have to wait for my vision to clear as if I'm about to pass out. :shrug:


----------



## Bay

Hopeful - 

I get lightheaded and see circles if i get up too quickly. I have always had low lood pressure, last week's visit measuring 90/50. It is annoying, but the medical staff don't seem bothered by it, and i have a healthy toddler from my first pregnancy. 

I've read that lying on your left side will ensure maximum blood flow to your heart and brain. Also i'm not sure if you really want to go this route but there are stockings you can buy to help blood circulation from your lower body. I've also found that if i don't drink enough water it gets worse (and sometimes if i haven't eaten something in the last three hours). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bay

Gem09 - i wasn't around when you were active on this thread, but i am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you will have a quick recovery physically and emotionally. All the best to you and your family :hugs:.


----------



## LalaR

Gem, I am so sorry. Please take care. L x


----------



## LalaR

My midwife appointment today was lovely. We had a great chat and she is hopeful that if I try and eat healthier once the nausea is past and start gentle exercise again in the 2nd tri I may get away with no more weight gain all pregnancy. I really hope so. I lost 8 1/2 stone before my wedding last year and don't want to go back where I was! I got loads of books to take home for DH to read and she will send out my 12 week scan appointment asap.
I am feeling a good bit better the last couple of days. Less nausea and not sleeping quite so much. Hoping that this is it now!!


----------



## katestar53

LalaR said:


> My midwife appointment today was lovely. We had a great chat and she is hopeful that if I try and eat healthier once the nausea is past and start gentle exercise again in the 2nd tri I may get away with no more weight gain all pregnancy. I really hope so. I lost 8 1/2 stone before my wedding last year and don't want to go back where I was! I got loads of books to take home for DH to read and she will send out my 12 week scan appointment asap.
> I am feeling a good bit better the last couple of days. Less nausea and not sleeping quite so much. Hoping that this is it now!!


Wow Lala what an amazing weight loss!! Well done u!! I bet i felt amazing on your wedding day :) Did u follow any diet plan? I did Weight Watchets Pro Points, it has been the only diet programe that has ever worked for me & I have tried pretty much everyone going!!! So did the midwife mean if u ate healthy and exercise u could stop the weight gain completely? Or not gain any apart from the weight of the growing baby/uterus etc? I'm gonna try and be good from tomorrow. I went for a run tonight, feel better for it. Do u think running and classes like Zumba are ok?


----------



## Krippy

LalaR said:


> My midwife appointment today was lovely. We had a great chat and she is hopeful that if I try and eat healthier once the nausea is past and start gentle exercise again in the 2nd tri I may get away with no more weight gain all pregnancy. I really hope so. I lost 8 1/2 stone before my wedding last year and don't want to go back where I was! I got loads of books to take home for DH to read and she will send out my 12 week scan appointment asap.
> I am feeling a good bit better the last couple of days. Less nausea and not sleeping quite so much. Hoping that this is it now!!

Good for you Lala! Did she try to hear the HB with a doppler? I am headed to my appt right now and hoping to hear a HB. 

I am heading back to the gym next week...I still haven't been feeling great but I have to get moving so that I don't gain 70 pounds again like last time~!


----------



## katestar53

Good luck at your appt Krippy! What exercise are u planning on doing at the gym?


----------



## Krippy

I do spin classes and light lifting, I am also a competitive swimmer. What I have heard for exercise that if you did it before you were pregnant then there is no reason why you can't do it while you are pregnant. I have only done zumba once and it was soooo hard! Good on you for doing that and running! I can not stand to run! :) But I do hike a lot with my pups!


----------



## Bay

Krippy - good luck at your appointment

Lalar - i had no idea how much weight you lost until i googled the conversion of what 8.5 stone is in kilos. 54kg that is amazing! 

Afm - i have a followup scan today at 3.30pm Sydney time to check on the subchorionic hematoma, so in just over 8 hours' time. Hopefully they will tell me that it's pissed off and that baby is doing beautifully :)


----------



## hopefulthstym

thanks Bay!:hugs:
Lala, that's great! :thumbup:
Good luck Krippy! :happydance:
I heard the same thing about exercise and have been trying my hardest to stay on the treadmill, but easier said than done!:blush:


----------



## grenouille

I've been feeling really dizzy as well.. Although it got better in the last couple of days.

Kate  my colleague is a zumba instructor and says it's a no no during pregnancy. I've only tried it once but I know I wouldn't want to try it again now! If you are used to it though it's not the same, but it sounds like she wouldn't take a pregnant woman in her class.

The hospital called me - my thyroid is low and I need to take a pill everyday now to balance things out. I'll get tested every month. Apparently it's common during pregnancy...


----------



## Krippy

Appt went great! HB of 178...It took her awhile to find and I was almost freaking out! But there it was nice and fast! So happy and excited right now!

GL with the thyroid meds...They are easy to take and you will feel better soon! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Gem I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find peace with everything.


----------



## hopefulthstym

grenouille- my mother in law had to take thyroid meds when she was pregnant with my DH. she said it was soo much better once she was in them! :thumbup: I've heard it's super common in pregnancy as well. 
Krippy- Yay!! that's a great HB rate! so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## love1623

Great news Krippy :) 
How did your appt go bay?


----------



## LalaR

Kate, the midwife was hopeful that I could avoid much more gain at all by healthy eating and light exercise as I will naturally lose a lot of what I have gained so far and that will balance out the pregnancy gain. I just have to behave. Because of the spotting early on I am not allowed to do any impact exercise so I can't go back to body attack, combat or zumba. I can do swimming, walking and exercise bike work once 1st tri is over.

Krippy, no HR with doppler yet. They don't routinely do that here until 24 weeks at MW appointments and 18 at GP appointments.

Bay, how was your repeat scan? Has the SCH gone now?


----------



## Nitengale

Great news Krippy! 

I have made it to 12 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## grenouille

Krippy that's a very strong heartbeat!! 

Nitengale, yay!! :happydance:


----------



## crancherry

Awesome Krippy! Isn't it amazing to hear? Especially now while the baby is still so tiny. No matter how many times I hear it I think I will be amazed every time.

Nitengale, how exciting! I just made it to 12wks on Saturday, it's a great milestone, and here in the US means we are now in the 2nd trimester :happydance:

Been incredibly tired the past couple of days, we've had heavy storms at night all week and normally that helps me sleep, but now every sound is keeping me awake. Hoping it passes and I don't stay this tired too long, I was hoping to stock up on sleep while I still can!


----------



## Gem09

Thankyou for your kind words ladies.

Not coping very well at the moment as i still cant believe i saw the heartbeat at 9 weeks then at 11 weeks they was no heartbeat.

Life can be cruel at times.


Love and Hugs to all
xxx


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies, my scan went well. Bubs measured on target with a hb of 176 bpm. The SCH is still there, but it's shrunk by a bit. So hopefully by my 18-20 week scan, it would have disappeared. The sonographer was very reassuring and says she sees it alot and most cases it just gets reabsorbed. I have a couple of pics which i might upload later when i'm at my computer (it's 4.30am here ... Couldn't get back to sleep after going to the loo).

Krippy - yaye for a strong hb!

Nitengale - grats on 2nd trimester. I can't wait to be there too.

Gem - that is truly heart breaking. Will they be doing any tests to see what could have possibly caused it? Please be gentle on yourself and if you need some support, i found the wonderful ladies of bnb to be a great shoulder of strength at times when things were rough. You are not alone, there are people who will be able to relate to what you are feeling and experiencing. :hugs:


----------



## love1623

Hugs Gem! 
yay on strong hb and pics Bay ! lets see those beautiful scan pics :)


----------



## Bay

i remember i already loaded the pics on photobucket last night already so i can just link it on the tablet. I've put them in spoilers just in case they come up too big and spammy. 

Any gender guesses welcome ... We won't be finding out the gender at the 18-20 week scan as wanting to be surprised. But i know it's going to drive me up the wall hehe.


Spoiler
https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj541/tmc79/Bay%20HPTs/DSC02510.jpg
https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj541/tmc79/Bay%20HPTs/DSC02507.jpg


----------



## Nitengale

Bay, those are beautiful pictures. Congrats!


Today my ms and fatigue is soooo much worse. I thought that it was supposed to be easing off. Seriously everyday it's getting worse. Is it supposed to get worse before it gets better? At this point as far as I can remember my symptoms are stronger than with DD. 

Hope y'all are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## Gem09

Bay said:


> Hi ladies, my scan went well. Bubs measured on target with a hb of 176 bpm. The SCH is still there, but it's shrunk by a bit. So hopefully by my 18-20 week scan, it would have disappeared. The sonographer was very reassuring and says she sees it alot and most cases it just gets reabsorbed. I have a couple of pics which i might upload later when i'm at my computer (it's 4.30am here ... Couldn't get back to sleep after going to the loo).
> 
> Krippy - yaye for a strong hb!
> 
> Nitengale - grats on 2nd trimester. I can't wait to be there too.
> 
> Gem - that is truly heart breaking. Will they be doing any tests to see what could have possibly caused it? Please be gentle on yourself and if you need some support, i found the wonderful ladies of bnb to be a great shoulder of strength at times when things were rough. You are not alone, there are people who will be able to relate to what you are feeling and experiencing. :hugs:

Thanks Bay

They have said i cant have any tests to find out why i miscarried again unless i miscarry a 3rd time, which im praying i dont, i am trying to keep positve and your right, the ladies on this site are great. xxx


----------



## grenouille

Gem, I was devastated after my 2nd miscarriage. I really wanted them to do testing, but they said they don't test before a 3rd miscarriage. That made me so sad as I was sure I'd have to sacrifice another baby just to find out what was wrong with me. 

But here I am now, almost 14 weeks pregnant. I never got this far. Of course I would give anything to have those babies I lost, but I'm so happy to be where I am.

It's hard, but take your time.. I hope you have great support around you. Feel free to write me if you want to. I remember feeling so sad, angry, desparate, jealous of anyone who was pregnant... It's rough. Be strong and keep positive.

-----

Bay, what a beautiful baby :)


----------



## crancherry

Gem, I know just how you feel as I had 2 consecutive losses before this baby which has now made it 13wks. Keep hold of hope and positivity as much as you can, I know so many ladies have been through the same scenario and had a happy ending on the third. It doesn't make it easier but do know that, although it's hard to understand the losses, there is no reason to think you shouldn't go on to have a healthy pregnancy. It can happen and I am sure it will as soon as the time is right. Take time to grieve, give yourself some pampering, and lean on the ladies here for as much support as you need.

--- 

Bay, wonderful pics, so glad to hear the SCH is improving :) I have the same problem of not being able to get back to sleep once I am up so hopefully we can get over that soon!


----------



## Gem09

grenouille said:


> Gem, I was devastated after my 2nd miscarriage. I really wanted them to do testing, but they said they don't test before a 3rd miscarriage. That made me so sad as I was sure I'd have to sacrifice another baby just to find out what was wrong with me.
> 
> But here I am now, almost 14 weeks pregnant. I never got this far. Of course I would give anything to have those babies I lost, but I'm so happy to be where I am.
> 
> It's hard, but take your time.. I hope you have great support around you. Feel free to write me if you want to. I remember feeling so sad, angry, desparate, jealous of anyone who was pregnant... It's rough. Be strong and keep positive.
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Bay, what a beautiful baby :)

Grenouille

Thankyou for sharing that with me, i feel so much more positive that i will have a successful 3rd pregnancy. Like you i to wish i could have my two babies i lost. They will not be forgotten.

My family have been a great support, this site to has been great for advice etc.

Take Care xxx


----------



## Gem09

crancherry said:


> Gem, I know just how you feel as I had 2 consecutive losses before this baby which has now made it 13wks. Keep hold of hope and positivity as much as you can, I know so many ladies have been through the same scenario and had a happy ending on the third. It doesn't make it easier but do know that, although it's hard to understand the losses, there is no reason to think you shouldn't go on to have a healthy pregnancy. It can happen and I am sure it will as soon as the time is right. Take time to grieve, give yourself some pampering, and lean on the ladies here for as much support as you need.
> 
> ---
> 
> Bay, wonderful pics, so glad to hear the SCH is improving :) I have the same problem of not being able to get back to sleep once I am up so hopefully we can get over that soon!


Thanks for sharing Crancherry, i too have had many people tell me they have been 3rd time lucky, i really hope thats me too.

Im very grateful of the support from all the ladies on here.

Take Care xxx


----------



## amjon

Hi Ladies! I went to the doctor for my rescan today. It doesn't look good for us now, but we're praying for a miracle. The baby was measuring the same as the last ultrasound and they couldn't detect the heartbeat today. The doctor said we aren't out for sure, but it's likely we'll miscarry. He ordered blood hcg today and a repeat on Monday to see what the levels are doing. He did say we could have the baby tested if it does end in miscarriage and also that my body seems to do a great job maintaining a pregnancy, even if it's not viable.


----------



## Nitengale

Praying for that miracle amjon!!


----------



## Bay

I'll be praying for you and baby as well Amjon.


----------



## LalaR

I hope and pray you get your miracle amjon.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thinking of you Amjon. I hope for the best for you x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Gem09 said:


> Thankyou for your kind words ladies.
> 
> Not coping very well at the moment as i still cant believe i saw the heartbeat at 9 weeks then at 11 weeks they was no heartbeat.
> 
> Life can be cruel at times.
> 
> 
> Love and Hugs to all
> xxx

Gem, Im really sorry this has happened to you. I just wanted to say that this kind of thing happened to me last year. I had 4 scans all showing the heartbeat between 6 weeks and 9 weeks , but then it just stopped. I luckily got referred for tests which revealed that I have a blood clotting problem. Will you get tests done?
As Im sure you probably know thats not really normal for a heartbeat to stop like that and usually does indicate an underlying problem. I hope you get answers and can then be properly treated. Im on clexane injections to thin my blood aswell as a low dose aspirin. Take care x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies , I hope you are well. I had a scare 2 days ago on Thurs when I started brown spotting again. I rushed out and bought a doppler and heard the heartbeat. I then got scanned yesterday and everything is fine with the baby it is so lively. It looks like teh spotting is coming from my second womb and was advised that I may have more but not to panic. Its easier said than done though.
I just hope nothing goes wrong with this baby now at this stage as it seems to be so strong and lively!


----------



## love1623

Stay positive Amjon praying for you!!
So happy everything turned out ok for u justkeeptryin :) congrats


----------



## Nitengale

Wonderful news that baby is lively and well justkeeptryin!!

:hi: ladies hope the rest of you are doing well. I am feeling a little less sick today. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## MightyMom

Prayers for you amjon.

Also send out some prayers for FeLynn, she just found out her baby's heart stopped beating. Not sure if she will post here to update, but want her to know we are here for her too.


----------



## crancherry

Prayers for you both Amjon and FeLynn :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

FeLynn said:


> Due date 12/5/12

sadly my baby's hear beat stopped. I went for a scan on Friday Dr said it just recently happened no blood had formed I have no signs at all that I'm in the process of losing this baby. The baby measured correctly but no heart beat anymore. I go for a d&e on Tuesday.


----------



## Nitengale

FeLynn: Honey I am so sorry. Are they going to run tests so they can give you some answers? I hope that you have loved ones around you! I will pray for you.:hugs:


----------



## grenouille

Felynn, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## love1623

Prayers for you felynn !


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Felynn, Im so sorry, that is devastating for you to get so far. Take care of yourself x


----------



## katestar53

Felynn, so sorry to hear this sad news, sending you a big hug x x x


----------



## Gem09

Justkeeptryin said:


> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your kind words ladies.
> 
> Not coping very well at the moment as i still cant believe i saw the heartbeat at 9 weeks then at 11 weeks they was no heartbeat.
> 
> Life can be cruel at times.
> 
> 
> Love and Hugs to all
> xxx
> 
> Gem, Im really sorry this has happened to you. I just wanted to say that this kind of thing happened to me last year. I had 4 scans all showing the heartbeat between 6 weeks and 9 weeks , but then it just stopped. I luckily got referred for tests which revealed that I have a blood clotting problem. Will you get tests done?
> As Im sure you probably know thats not really normal for a heartbeat to stop like that and usually does indicate an underlying problem. I hope you get answers and can then be properly treated. Im on clexane injections to thin my blood aswell as a low dose aspirin. Take care xClick to expand...

Thanks Justkeeptryin, im due to go back to my EPAC next week for a check up and i will mention to see if i have a blood clotting problem, they told me both my miscarriages happened at around 8 weeksish so that could be why.

Have to see my Doctor this week, i got a sick note that last till the 11th (im due to start new job that day) he said he doesnt think i'll be ready to even consider starting my new job, and i think hes right, i have good days and bad days. 

Thanks for sharing that with me, take care xxx

Amjon and FeLynn, big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Bay

Felynn, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nitengale

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I think as of today I am finally feeling a little better, although I am so much hungrier than I thought I would be.


----------



## Bay

Hey Nite, glad to hear you're feeling better. 

As for me, I've been as sick as a dog with Bronchitis this past week. And when you add asthma to the mix, it's quite nasty. Been coughing up a storm here, barking seals, but today I think things are finally turning up. I don't feel as out of breath or run down anymore. 

Although, now my toddler is sick and he's been wheezing and I get really worried when he's sick (which isn't often, thank god). I keep waking up at night to check if he's still breathing, been doing it since he was born haha.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crancherry

Nite, glad you are feeling better. Bay, must be exhausting for you, hope you feel better soon!

I am in a strange spot right now, all of the sudden I don't feel pregnant at all. I thought last week I was starting to stick out in front, but now it doesn't seem like much at all. OH keeps asking when I will have a real bump :/ I know I should enjoy being somewhat comfortable as it will change a lot later, but it's kind of weirding me out. Just when I thought I was over the worrying stage, it creeps back in again. I know it's normal for 2nd tri so just going with the flow...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Crancherry all will be fine Im sure. The worry never ends.
Im worried that Im getting seriously fat. My stomach is sticking right out now. I was 9 stone when I fell pregnant and now Im 10, Im worried Im gaining weight way too quick.
Any you other ladies feeling the same?
Maybe we should post some bump pics x


----------



## LalaR

Crancherry, I know how you feel. My symptoms are a lot less than they were even last week. The nausea is just at night now and I am not sleeping excessively now - more like can't sleep. I had a 24h gastro bug at the weekend and was really scared that it could have harmed the baby. Today I had a bit of coloured discharge again but more dark yellow than brown. I have been having nightmares that I am miscarrying again. I go for my 12 week scan on Monday so hopefully it is just nerves before that.
No real bump here - a bit fatter but that is all!!
Justkeep, I have gained over 2 stones so far as I have been on strict rest and eating loads of carbs. At least the gastro got a few of those pounds off!


----------



## Nitengale

Good idea to post our bumps. For some reason I have bump already. I was embarrassed at first but decided to be proud of it. I already have a DD so maybe my body just knows what to do.
 



Attached Files:







12 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crancherry

Aww, Nite, what a cute bump! How exciting! Wish I had a pic like that but it's just all blubber right now :roll:


----------



## katestar53

Yayyyyyy bump pics!! Nitengale, what a beautiful bump you have! You should be so proud :)

Bay - Hope your feeling better soon hun

Crancherry - I am feeling exactly the same as you :wacko: I really dont feel pregnant at all. In fact I feel great. I do have the occasional cramp but hopefully these are stretching pains. My (.)(.) are still a little sore but nowhere near as bad as they were in first tri. Im trying not to worry and remain positive but its hard. I guess there will be a whole lot more worrying along the way. It helps to have you lovely ladies for support :)

Justkeeptryin - I know what you mean about the weight gain. Ive put on about a stone and a half. I was 9 stone 7lbs and am now 11 stone :( Am feeling so crap about about it but have been trying to be a lot healthier this week and am now back at the gym and havent out on any this week so am gonna keep this up. I really did'nt think I would put weight on this quickly. I have been eating like a pig thou! 

LalaR - Try and not and worry too much but if you are concerned call your midwife. Im sure there is noting to worry about. I bet you are super excited about your scan on Monday :) Not long now 

Heres my bump pic at 14 weeks, will take a more recent one tonight :) Not sure if it is bump or bloat!!! 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7214/7347578092_72c4edde85_n.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Cute bumps!! I'll have to take one. I (finally!) started gaining some weight... I guess this day had to come. I can't stop eating. After dinner, I feel like I could just eat another dinner!! I'm overweight so I have to be really careful. It was so much easier in first tri.... (the not eating too much part!) Everything else is much easier right now, I too don't feel like I'm pregnant anymore, at least my bump is growing.


----------



## katestar53

Im the same grenouille! In fact I have eaten two dinners on occasions! My normal tea then a quick trip to McDonalds later on for a happy meal!


----------



## crancherry

Aww, Kate you are just adorable! I would never know where you put any weight on, you look tiny to me :thumbup:

Ok...here's mine. I still have a bit of a "fluffy tummy" from my boys so really that's all I see so far...BTW it is really hard to take a pic of yourself in side view, took me like 5 tries!
 



Attached Files:







14wks_sm.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nitengale

Great bump Kate!!!! That is def a bump not bloat. 

Anyone else wanna post their bump?

I think I am feeling a little better finally. A little less yucky tummy feeling and not as exhausted although taking naps really sounds good these days.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lovely bumps ladies. Kate your bump looks about the same size as mine. I feel better now and reckon it is a definite bump. I will get a picture on soon. Makes me feel better about the weight gain too.
People in work today were actually commneting on my noticeable bump now so Im def starting to show!


----------



## Krippy

Here is my 12.6 week bump pic! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12.6 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









12.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## katestar53

Krippy said:


> Here is my 12.6 week bump pic! :cloud9:

Beautiful bump Krippy :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Kate and Cran! Love your bump pics ladies! I can't wait until we are all soooo big! Love the bump part of pregnancy! It is soooo amazing! :)


----------



## grenouille

Wow Krippy! Great bump :)


----------



## Nitengale

Your bump is so sweet Krippy! :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great bump Krippy!


----------



## katestar53

Has anyone decided on names yet?? Its probably too early but we have been talking about names for a while now and have come up with two names we like! As we are finding out the sex on the 2nd July I wanted to have a name ready :) 

BOY :blue: Harvey Joe Turner

GIRL :pink: Layla Grace Turner


----------



## grenouille

It's so hard to get name ideas from OH! 

We're french so it sounds a bit different than in English but I guess it's bilingual too: 

Xavier Frédéric for a boy
and for a girl we're still searching... Maybe Catherine or Béatrice or Mathilde.. it's so hard!


----------



## grenouille

I like your names Kate! :)
There are so many english names that I like, but I want the baby to have a french name.


----------



## Krippy

We have Raif for a boy and Zahli (Zah-lee) or Lola for a girl. Our girl names keep changing and we can't decide! lol


----------



## LalaR

What lovely names you all have. My DH is Welsh so it is an unwritten rule that at least our firstborn has to have a Welsh name. We have found a few possibilities for a girl but nothing we can agree on for a boy. I'm glad we still have 6 months to decide!!

Krippy, fab bump photo. I just look fatter than usual!!

I borrowed a doppler from my office at work and tried to use it this morning. It took a while but I was so relieved to find a heartbeat, even if it was only for a few seconds. Less than 2 days to my 12 week scan now then we can tell the world!!


----------



## katestar53

LalaR said:


> What lovely names you all have. My DH is Welsh so it is an unwritten rule that at least our firstborn has to have a Welsh name. We have found a few possibilities for a girl but nothing we can agree on for a boy. I'm glad we still have 6 months to decide!!
> 
> Krippy, fab bump photo. I just look fatter than usual!!
> 
> I borrowed a doppler from my office at work and tried to use it this morning. It took a while but I was so relieved to find a heartbeat, even if it was only for a few seconds. Less than 2 days to my 12 week scan now then we can tell the world!!

I still tempted to get a doppler but am trying to resist as Im sure I will be using it all the time.

I bet your so excited for your scan! The time leading up to mine went soooo slowly but the last 4 weeks have flown by! Canr wait till my 20 weeks one now which is on the 2/7/12. Good luck and enjoy :)


----------



## LalaR

Thanks kate!
You hardly have any time at all until your 20 week scan. Mine won't be until early August. I should be able to arrange the appointment on monday. I will be 20 weeks when we are down south staying with the inlaws and going to the olympics so my scan will need to be closer to 21 weeks.
I was sceptical about trying the doppler so early as we don't even try until the women are 16 weeks at work. It was a nice reassurance but I don't think I would fork out on one of my own. You should be feeling movements soon so that will be reassurance enough won't it?


----------



## crancherry

Adorable bump Krippy, you look great!

Lala, I don't get my next scan until early August either, seems soooo far away! I am tempted to get a doppler too but I think I would go crazy with it using it all the time, or else the novelty would wear off after awhile, and I want it to stay special. 

I have NO IDEA about names yet. It's so hard, such a permanent decision! With my boys, I had definite names in mind from the beginning (and with my younger one, we would have used his name as a girl's name too had it been a girl). This time I don't have a clue. Can't figure out anything I really like, and the ones I kind of like and have mentioned to OH, he doesn't like at all. I guess it will come in time...

How is everyone feeling today? I am feeling pretty good, other than a little tired and HUNGRY :)


----------



## love1623

Hi ladies... your bumps are all so precious :) love seeing them!
I also like your names.. I have a few but Ill prob start narrowing them down when I find out if its a boy or girl :) I actually found a place here where I live that does gender ultrasound at 15 1/2 weeks so I find out if its a boy or girl in two weeks I cant wait :) 
when do you all find out?? 
hope everyone is feeling ok... 
heres my bump pic at 13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nitengale

Love: such a precious bump you got there! That is so exciting that you get to find out the gender soon!


----------



## grenouille

Pretty bump Love!

My scan is in less than a month! July 9th. :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

12 week scan yesterday and all is well. They have moved my official date to the 19th December (even though I know it is the 21st as we only DTD once!!) so baby must be growing well. He or she was very active - wriggling about all over the place. Next scan 9th August at 21 weeks.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw thats brilliantr news Lala, so glad your scan went well and the baby was so lively. I reckon its a good sign when the baby measuring ahead as it must be growing very well. I got moved ahead about a week and I know my dates aswell.
Hope it flies by until your next scan x


----------



## crancherry

Love, what a cute bump you have :)

Lala, great news! Scan pic looks like a little person now! Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Bay

Lalar i'm so happy to hear your scan went well. I can't believe bubs has come such a long way! From measuring small to being 2 days ahead. Might be a tall one :)

Afm, my toddler's been saying 'baby' alot, just out of the blue it's not only become his new word, but also his new favourite word. :happydance:

I've also been feeling baby movements. Which i thought was too early, but they're a bit strong to be gas, especially early in the morning as my gut is empty. I can't wait to feel more! 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## scoobydrlp

It's so encouraging to hear all the great scan news lately. My NT scan is on thursday and I've been slowly but surely losing confidence over the past week or so. I have no real reason to think there's anything wrong, but just can't shake the possibilty of not seeing a beating heart. Anyway, thanks to everyone for sharing their good news, and giving me a little more confidence for my scan!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Scooby, I know that feeling of dread before scans that something is going to be wrong. But more often tahn not your proven wrong and everything is perfect which Im sure it will be for you. Good luck x


----------



## LalaR

Scooby, I felt the same before my scan on monday. It's only natural after all we have all been through to get this far. I'm sure that you will be fine. Good luck!! L x


----------



## crancherry

Scooby, I feel exactly the same! Have an appt. next Tuesday so I will be able to hear the heartbeat again (finally!) but I am really struggling with this "in-between" phase right now. Wish I could feel movement already!!!

I am sure everything will be fine though, just hard not to psyche yourself out :)


----------



## katestar53

Lala, lovely scan pic! Great to hear that all is well :)

Scooby, good luck for tomorrow! I know exactly how you feel but all will be fine and you will get to see you little baba!!! 

Ive got my 16 weeks midwife appointment tomorrow. For some reason I am really nervous. Even though bump is getting bigger and I am starting to look pregnant I have convinced myself that the MW wont find a HB on the doppler! Apart from that am feeling great. Stilll very tired but so much better than the first tri. Am back at the gym and have managed to eat really heathly this week. Hope to keep this up! 

Quick question, do I have to have a full bladder for the doppler?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks for your support everyone! I've been so busy dealing with my 15 year old unruly step-daughter (found out she's been having a boy in the house while OH and I are at work) that I've barely had a minute to worry about my scan tomorrow. I kinda wish school was year round so I wouldn't have to worry about her being home alone all day for the next 2 and 1/2 months. I do hate the teenage years!!

Anyway, thanks so much, and I'll be sure to update you all on my scan tomorrow afternoon. Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi kate. No need for a full bladder for the doppler now. It is only really needed early on in pregnancy. I never get patients to fill bladders after 16 weeks and don't usually have a problem. I am sure that your appointment will be fine so enjoy it!!
Your area must have a different pregnancy plan. I don't have a midwife appointment now until 24 weeks although I have a scan at 20 weeks!


----------



## crancherry

Oh Scooby, that's no fun - same happened to me with my 16yo (son) last year. It's really hard at that age because if they are determined to make something happen, usually they will find a way :/ I was that way at that age too and that's why I now have a teenager, guess it makes me a little hypocritical :blush: At least I went on to marry the boy (he is OH now)...so it all worked out for the best in the end!

Luckily OH and I worked near home last year so we would just pop home unexpectedly at random times so my son knew we might be there at any moment, and this summer I am staying home so I have my eyes on everything. Good luck!!! 

And of course, good luck today as well :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Crancherry, you're right, in the end there's no way to stop them besides staying home all the time. Wish I could quit my job, but finances won't allow it. My goal is to somehow survive the next 3 years (until she goes to college) without anything too traumatic happening. We'll see how that goes!

My scan went great! LO was bouncing around and we eventually got to see everything we needed to. I don't have official results as far as odds yet, but after measuring the doctor says everything points to good news! Heart rate was 158 I believe. I'm so relieved to see that little beating heart again!
 



Attached Files:







baby 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## love1623

Congrats scooby!! :) beautiful Pic !!


----------



## katestar53

Lovely scan picture Scooby! 

Heard the heartbeat again today with the midwife so am feeling very happy indeed! Am in big countdown mode now as only 2 weeks on Monday till my 20 week scan (will actually be 19 weeks). Can't wait to find out the sex! Got a strong feeling that it's a boy :)


----------



## love1623

how did your appt go Kate?


----------



## katestar53

love1623 said:


> how did your appt go Kate?

It went very well thanks Love, heard the heartbeat nice and strong so am a very happy girl indeed! X x


----------



## love1623

That's wonderful news ! so Happy for you :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, 
great news about your scan Scooby, what a lovely scan picture.

Kate, glad you got to hear the heartbeat, its brilliant isnt it! Ive used my doppler several times now, such a reassuring sound.
Im not sure when Im getting my 20 week scan or if that will be included in my cervical length checks.
Starting at 18 weeks, 20, and 22 weeks they are going to do a transvaginal ultrasound to measure my cervical length. Just a precaution as I worry sick about an incompetent cervix due to my double womb. The consultant dosent think there will be a problem but have agreed to check this. Any signs of my cervix being short or incompetent and they will place a stitch in.


----------



## crancherry

Great news Scooby and Kate! Can't wait until Tuesday when I get to hear the hb again :)


----------



## LalaR

What a great picture scooby!!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay Scooby and Kate!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks everyone! I'm still super excited about getting to see LO yesterday. How fun! I'm pretty sad that I'm back to feeling sick again though. My MS was gone most of week 11 but now it's back in full force :( Misery!! I guess I should just be thankful for having almost a week of normalcy in between. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## grenouille

Wow I was so behind on all the great news!! It's great to hear.

Had my 2nd appointment on thursday, got the hear the baby on the doctor's doppler (even though I have my own... I was always worried that what I heard wasn't really the baby or something!). But it looks like my doppler works because hb sounded the same on the doctor's doppler lol :). She said it was moving around a lot as she kept losing the heartbeat and had to look for it somewhere else :)

I think it's still too early but wednesday I thought I felt some sort of movement in my belly. It was very subtle but felt different than ligaments stretching or anything else. I told the nurse and said it was probably just in my head, but she said it's very possible it was the baby..!!

Can't wait to really feel it move! I'm going to be extra attentive in the next couple of weeks..

Have a great weekend everyone :)


----------



## crancherry

Aww, sorry about the MS Scooby, hopefully it will go away for good soon. 

Grenouille, fantastic! I am on high alert for any movement too and anticipate it any time now, how exciting!!!

I just hit 15 wks today and am feeling pretty good, I get heartburn all the time but just eat some Tums or papaya extract tabs and it helps. I have been getting terrible headaches from time to time though, it sucks only being able to take acetaminophen (Tylenol) since that doesn't do anything much. I think it may be worse when I don't drink enough water, it is really hard for me to get down anywhere near the recommended amount but I am trying...also lots of "pressure" down below on some days. Really weird feeling, like when you stand upside down and the blood rushes to your head (but in reverse of course :blush:). All in all though, no complaints! Wish a real bump would show up soon so I will quit looking chubby and start looking prego :)


----------



## Nitengale

I am still dealing with morning sickness too. I can't believe I still have it. Oh and I also have heartburn quite a bit too. Tums have become my best friend. I keep feeling little movements and wonder if that is the baby too. It is all so exciting.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, how are you all doing today?
I am eventually starting to feel a bit better. The nausea is almost settled (unless I skip a meal) and I'm sleeping less than I was. Still exhausted and I have had some ligament pains in my low abdomen the last couple of days. 
I am having no luck with the doppler this week. I would have thought at 13+6 I would easily find a heartbeat but either baby is moving about too much or he/she is too far away as I have not managed to hear anything since before my 12 week scan. Maybe next week.....
L x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, Im feeling much better aswell. The nausea has went away and I feel I have more energy.
I have a doppler too and find it really reassuring when you find the heartbeat. But it can be tricky to find. My husband uses it as he's better at finding it. Its always really low down at the hairline and sometimes the baby only comes to the surface for a second then disappears back down again.
Last Saturday he found it straight away the minute he touched my skin with teh doppler which was just luck, cos last night I was getting quite worried it took ages to find it. They squirm about so much it can be tricky.
I only started using mines at 14 weeks.


----------



## crancherry

Had my appt. today and took my midwife a few moments to find the hb, of course terrible things were running through my head but she found it, in the 150's! I asked if I could get my sonogram any sooner but the sonographer only comes once a month so I have to wait until August 6th :( 

Feeling pretty good lately myself although the heartburn is awful and I know it will continue to get worse. Started to get in a cranky mood last night and OH ran me a nice bath, turns out it was just what I needed :)

Lala and Justkeep, glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Still miserable here. I feel like this sickness will never end, and it's really starting to wear me down. I just want to be able to enjoy being pregnant. I'm still losing weight, down 11 pounds now. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in 6 months!

Sorry for complaining!


----------



## Nitengale

Oh my gosh scooby please dont say sorry, we are here to listen to eachother. I am in the same boat. It is wearing me out big time. I hope that the "feeling better" part is just around the corner for us. :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Lala, Im feeling much better aswell. The nausea has went away and I feel I have more energy.
> I have a doppler too and find it really reassuring when you find the heartbeat. But it can be tricky to find. My husband uses it as he's better at finding it. Its always really low down at the hairline and sometimes the baby only comes to the surface for a second then disappears back down again.
> Last Saturday he found it straight away the minute he touched my skin with teh doppler which was just luck, cos last night I was getting quite worried it took ages to find it. They squirm about so much it can be tricky.
> I only started using mines at 14 weeks.

Thanks Justkeep,
Tried again last night with an empty bladder this time and found the HB after a couple of minutes. Nice and healthy around the 150 mark!! 

Scooby - sorry you are still feeling yuk. I hope it passes soon for you.:hugs:

My latest grumbles are heartburn and a bit of backache. I know these are only going to get worse. Boo!! On a positive note, I managed to not have to get up to wee last night. Yipee!!


----------



## crancherry

Anybody feeling movement yet? From time to time when I am lying still, like when I first go to bed, I can sense a very faint flutter but I am not sure if it is baby or just bubbles and things moving through. I will be 16w tomorrow so I am eagerly anticipating that "Aha!" moment...supposedly it happens earlier on with subsequent pregnancies, but it has been almost 9 years since my last baby so who knows now?


----------



## grenouille

crancherry said:


> Anybody feeling movement yet? From time to time when I am lying still, like when I first go to bed, I can sense a very faint flutter but I am not sure if it is baby or just bubbles and things moving through. I will be 16w tomorrow so I am eagerly anticipating that "Aha!" moment...supposedly it happens earlier on with subsequent pregnancies, but it has been almost 9 years since my last baby so who knows now?

I *think* I felt very subtle movement last week, but it could have been all in my head.

It's weird because I feel like something is going on in there, but I can't really feel movement yet. Lots of ligament pains though. I have a feeling it's just a matter of days. It's really exciting :)


----------



## katestar53

No movement for me either :( Am having lots of ligament pain which gets me all nervous! I know its normal but I cant help but worry! Hopefully I can start to feel the baby move soon, having done some research it seems that it starts around 18ish weeks for 1st time Mums so hopefully next week! 

Not long now till my 20 week scan on the 2nd July, am so excited wish it will hurry up!

Have a good w'end everyone :flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, no movement foor me yet either.Im gettin very impatient. I was told at my last scan that i have an aterior placenta though which is at the front so can cushion any movement so that you dont feel it until later. Im still hoping at 18 weeks/ish though.
I get the ligament pains every now and again aswell!


----------



## LalaR

I am so reassured that you are all getting ligament pains too!! I have been really uncomfortable the last couple of days and now also have some low back pain. I'm not expecting movements for weeks yet but can't wait until I do.


----------



## Nitengale

Some ligament pain here too. I also can't wait for that aha moment when I know for sure I have felt baby :)


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi girls, sorry I have been absent for a while...I've been having issues and didn't want to bring the group down with my despair!!

I've feel movement recently. No flutterings, as I have a l,accents front and back but I've had half a dozen knocks and taps at the sides, one in particular was huge and made me feel sick! Can't wait for them to be more frequent!!

Found a heart beat on Doppler on Thursday night and I burst out crying, guess its still not sinking in!!

Anyone got any tips for heartburn? Mines a killer a the moment! Suffering the usual painful hips, back, tiredness and very short tempered!! Anyone else not very tolerant at the minute??

Bump is huge, I look about 6 months gone now. Nice for people to actually recognise you are pregnant rather than just fat though lol 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, I eventually took a bump pic, this is me at 17 weeks.
Donna, lucky you to feel some movement, Im getting very impatient. I guess its due to you having two kicking around in there! 

Also it makes me feel normal that Im not the only one to be moody and short tempered at times, so many hormones rushing around.

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7595/p1040655o.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## grenouille

Donna, I'm jealous! Can't wait to feel mine.

Justkeeptrying, very nice bump! 

Everyday I wake up and I feel like mine doubled! I haven't taken a pic since week 13! I really need to take one..!


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin - Lovely bump hun!

Donna - hope your ok? Sending you a big hug :hugs: I know what you mean about people commenting about looking pregnant. I finally have people commenting now whereas before I just felt fat! Bought some maternity clothes today as all my trousers are too small now. Dorthy Perkins are having a sale at the moment and got two pairs for £22, woohoooooooo!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Justkeeptrying: your bump is soooo sweet.


----------



## Nitengale

Here is mine...
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## katestar53

Nitengale, beautiful bump :) 

Girls, I finally caved in and hired a doppler for a month!!!! Cant wait for it too get here, should be here by Tuesday so will let you know how it goes! Anyone else got one? Are they easy to use? The MW found the heartbeat straightaway a few weeks ago so fingers crossed I can find it too :wacko:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats a lovely defined bump nitengale, your really showing.

Kate, I find my doppler really reassuring, we use it about twice as week for reassurance. It can be tricky to find at first and sometimes you land lucky and find the heartbeat straight away.
My midwife found it straight away last Wed. I pretended that was the first Id heard it, I didnt want to say that I bought a doppler incase they gave me into trouble and said I shouldnt have.
Try really low down at the hairline first.

My new best friend is gaviscon, I have been murdered with heartburn recently, I cant believe how bad it can be, quite painful.


----------



## grenouille

Lovely bump pic Nitengale!

I love my doppler too. I don't worry too much, but once in a while when I do I just listen to my baby's heartbeat and feel better right away :)

Justkeeptrying, I did the same when I heard the heartbeat with my doctor. I didn't want to tell her I heard it already!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Been better, but thanks for asking. We have a problem with twin 1 unfortunately. The extent of which I won't know until my appointment this morning (were too small last time to diagnose the problem), BUT on the plus side I get the find out what flavour they both are today :) 

So nervous.

Hope everyone is well, happy Tuesday all xx


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck at your appointment Donna. :hugs:


----------



## grenouille

I hope everything goes well Donna.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck today Donna. Take care. L x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Go the news we expected today, we have lost one of our twins. As much as it hurts it's for the best though, just thank god that we were given two. Other baby is perfectly fine, nice and big and all normal and a girl which is what we both wanted as we have a boy each already. Such a bittersweet time but after then loss last year, so grateful for the one baby xxx


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry for your loss Donna. I am happy for your blessing though...Congrats on your little girl.


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry Donna... 

I'm really glad the other baby is fine. And a girl :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Donna, Im sorry you've lost one of your twins, thats really sad.
Im so glad that your other little girl is doing well though, it is a blessing.
Thats lovely your having a girl as you already have a little boy x


----------



## LalaR

So sorry Donna. I know you must be hurting inside. I am so glad that your little girl is doing well. Take care. L x


----------



## toothfairy29

Big hugs to you Donna x x x


----------



## katestar53

Donna, so sorry for your loss hun but congrats on your beautiful baby girl. Im so glad she is heathy and doing well :hugs: Losing the other twin must be so hard still. Just try and stay strong and postitive. Sending you a big hug and kiss 

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nitengale

Donna: you are in my prayers honey, so happy to hear that your baby girl is doing great. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Got my doppler today!!! So exciting :) Think I have found the heartbeat as was beating really fast. Have uploaded a video, what do you girls think? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJv0r-3V-ks&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kate, that is most def. the heartbeat, its the best noise in the world! I actually watched youtube videos too see what it should sound like just to make certain I was finding the heartbeat! Its great isnt it x


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry for your loss, Donna. But congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies I figured I would poke my head in and say hello. I've been off a while since the D&E but wanted to check in on you all and hope that all is well.

Had some blood work done last night to confirm hcg is out of my system because my period this cycle started on Sunday and is heavy as ever!! Anywho - I will have to read up on your progress when I have more time :)

Xx


----------



## grenouille

Hi Crystal &#8211; Glad everything is back to normal. I hope you are feeling a bit better emotionnally. :hugs:

Does anyone have hip pain?? I thought it was a bit early for that, but I've been having a bit of pain in my hips while sleeping on my side. For the past couple of days we've been sleeping at my parents' house because OH is refinishing our floors and I don't want to be around with the strong smell and everything, and the bed at my parents' is really uncomfortable. My hips are killing me! It's hard not to sleep on my back :(


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Crystal, nice to see you stop by. Thats good that your cycle is getting back on track. I hope your feeling better mentally and emotionally aswell.

Greenouille, I cant say I have any hip pain as yet, but Ive read posts from several other people who do and it can get really painful further on in the pregnany, yet another thing to look forward to!


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: Crystal 

Green: my hips and my butt have been sore the last couple days. It must be our muscles doing their "getting ready to get wider" thing. I thought it was a little early too but i guess our bodies are gonna do what they are gonna do.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Crystal5483 said:


> Hey ladies I figured I would poke my head in and say hello. I've been off a while since the D&E but wanted to check in on you all and hope that all is well.
> 
> Had some blood work done last night to confirm hcg is out of my system because my period this cycle started on Sunday and is heavy as ever!! Anywho - I will have to read up on your progress when I have more time :)
> 
> Xx


:wave: Hi Crystal! Glad you stopped by!


----------



## LalaR

Dear God!!! My belly has exploded in the past week and I look at least 6 months gone. I'm now round from under the boobs! I think I may be growing a giant inside me.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Haha, picture please Lala. I just keep getting bigger aswell!


----------



## Krippy

I have popped too! I feel huge! Plan on taking a pic tomorrow to celebrate 16 weeks!

I had a Dr. appt today. Everything was great...BP was super, heard the HB and...GOT MY C-Section Date! December 5th, 8am! They do something special here at my hospital and the surgery in done in the maternity ward so the baby never leaves you, even when you are in recovery from the spinal. I am so excited as that was one of my worst fears. They will consider letting me give birth vaginally if the baby is small enough but they doubt that that will happen. I can't believe I got it already. He also gave me a plan of action for my pregnancy. 1 u/s every month starting at 24 weeks. At 32 weeks I will have an NST every week as well as a u/s. They plan on taking good care of me and I am so excited!

Hi Crystal! I am glad you are staying with us!

Hope you are all well! I have been sore too with hips and back but have been feeling lots of movement. It is amazing how wonderful it feels...I almost forgot!


----------



## grenouille

Krippy, that's so weird but nice that you already know your baby's birthday! Glad everything went well.

I finally slept in my bed last night and only had minor hip pain in the middle of the night. It went away as soon as I got up. My bed is sooooo much more comfortable than the one at my parent's house!

I haven't taken a picture since week 13! :dohh: I really need to take one this weekend at 18. I've definately popped, but it's not quite obvious yet for someone who doesn't know.


----------



## katestar53

Hello Ladies, so glad its the weekend :happydance: Welcome back Crystal :hugs:

Krippy - Glad to hear al is well :) Its so cool that they have given you a date for you C-section, so exciting! I hope my LO comes on time but you never know with babies, they just come when they are ready too! 

I finally feel like I am pregnant now, my bump isnt super big but I am fillling maternity clothes. Will take a picture tonight and upload :) No movement as of yet but hopefuly soon :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I am so HAPPY to see that all of you lovely ladies are doing well and entering the fun stages of pregnancy :) 

Not sure about the hip pain - I was lucky and really never had much discomfort - other than the severe jump-out-of-bed leg cramps that I'd get at night! 

Glad to find you all doing well - and I hope that I can be pregnant again before you ladies pop out those lovely babes!


----------



## Krippy

16 weeks! :) Happy Friday!
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 4









034.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grenouille

Lovely bump Krippy!!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Gren! I can't believe how big I am...I also haven't gained a pound! Who knows!? Pregnancies are so different from one another! :)


----------



## grenouille

Krippy - I haven't gained a pound either!
My belly is not as obvious as yours though, and I'm overweight so I guess it's normal. I lost about 10 pounds in the first 3 months, and I've gained some since, but I haven't reached my pre-pregnancy weight yet! :)


----------



## crancherry

Been out of town for a few days so I am just catching up...

Donna - So sorry for the loss of your twin, but happy your little girl is healthy. Must be some mixed emotions for you, hope you are doing ok.

Crystal - Hi and welcome back, glad to hear things are settling well and your body is working well :)

Kate - Awesome video! I just love that sound and can't wait to hear it again!

Grenouille - Yes I am having hip pain too, usually just on one side or the other, especially when I get up after sitting or lying down for awhile. Usually goes away after a bit but really makes me feel like an old lady hobbling around :/

Lala - Me too! Feels like I went from chubby tummy to big round belly overnight! Had to go get some maternity pants as my stretchy sweatpants are even too tight now. I need to take a new pic too.

Krippy - Great that you are getting wonderful healthcare! I am due Dec. 8th so we should be close in timing :)

I notice my tummy starts out fairly small in the morning and seems huge by bedtime. And after I eat it gets really hard, especially at the top. Pretty uncomfortable (and it's only just begun!) so I am trying really hard to eat smaller portions more frequently. Heartburn is killing me lately and boobs have gotten sore again...guess all this is really real! I think I have gained about 5lbs so far but I didn't get my first weight taken until 11 weeks so not sure exactly where I started.


----------



## love1623

Hey ladies just checking in havent been on in awhile .. Hope everyone is doing well :)

Donna Im so sorry about the loss of your twin but congrats on your baby girl so sweet !!

Welcome back Crystal good to see u here....

I actually have been having bad ligament pain if i get up to quickly but it goes away pretty quick doctor said it was normal...

Crancherryy i feel the same as u i have pooped in the last week but it seems to be lil in the morning then at night im huge the more I eat the bigger my belly gets haha.. glad its normal...

I actually had another scan Monday baby was so active and I found out Im having a lil baby boy :) :) here is a pic of him <3
 



Attached Files:







photo (13).jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## love1623

Great bump Krippy :)


----------



## grenouille

Love, your baby boy is so cute!! Congrats!!
I can't wait to know what I having.


----------



## love1623

Thanks Grenouille :) when do you find out ?? so exciting


----------



## grenouille

We're supposed to find out July 9th :D


----------



## love1623

Yay so exciting :) Cant wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the little boy Love! Beautiful pics!


----------



## LalaR

Love, what a gorgeous picture. I still have another 6 weeks before my next scan. Boo!


----------



## love1623

Thanks... Hopefully this 6 weeks go by quickly for you :)


----------



## Donna_barnes

I'm really struggling at the moment and don't have anyone to talk to. I miss my lost angel and it's destroying me inside knowing that she is still inside me. I'm scared to death it's going to start early labour and I'll lose the other one too.

I've been signed off work because I'm struggling to cope with what life is throwing at me and I know I should be grateful for the remaining twin but my heart breaks for my lost twin and my angel Hugo who I lost last year. I can't seem to be happy.

My husband just doesn't seem to get that I need support at the moment. I know it sounds selfish but I just wish he would fuss over me, ask me what I'd like to do, what would make me happy, can he get me anything. He seemed to treat me better when I wasn't pregnant, it hurts. I really feel alone right now. Thought men went into overdrive when you're carrying a baby for him? Mine hasn't. I just need someone to hug me and tell me I will be ok.

Sorry to be miserable, just dont have anyone to talk to in the real world xxx


----------



## katestar53

Sending you a big hug Donna, I can't imagine what your going through right now:( But we are all here for you :hugs: Men are programmed so differently from us. I know with my OH, when we had the MC he didnt want to talk about it at all and he kept all his feelings inside. But maybe you should tell him how you feel. Men are rubbish at reading us women! Use this time off work to look after you, maybe buy youself a few treats and do things that you really enjoy. It will get easier hun, you just need to give yourself time to heal and if you ever feel sad we are all here :hugs:


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry Donna. Like Kate said, men are programmed differently. I realized that after my MC. My OH is usually really supportive, but it just wasn't the same for him after MC. He was sad at first and then it was over, while I had to deal with that grief for months. 

Maybe talk to him? He might not really understand why you are feeling this way. 

We are all here for you. I wish you get all the support you need in real life too. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

The loss of a child is always hard Donna, no matter what you have already been through. Thinking of you lots...We are all here for you if you need anything! But I think the girls are right, tell your DH what you need. When our RJ passed I would wake up every morning sobbing with the realization that he was gone and my DH would just lie there and not do anything. Finally I asked him why he wouldn't hold me or touch me when that happened and he honestly thought that I would rather be alone, which was the opposite of what I needed. After that whenever I cried he was there to hold me...sometimes we just need to say out loud everything we need. Hugs.


----------



## Leliana

May I please join you ladies? I am due on December 3rd :) I lost my first baby two days before Christmas in December 2011 and I am thrilled to be expecting again. Every day I'm still pregnant gives me hope and strength that this one is going to make it. It's lovely to meet you all and I shall go back now and look at some of your stories xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Thank you girls. You was right, I just had to speak to him. He said he didn't realise I was struggling and thought I was dealing ok (I cry in private you see so he wouldn't know). Anyway he was back to being amazing yesterday, realised I needed that extra support, took me out for lunch, fussed over me. I shouldn't expect him just to "know" what to do, men can be dense!! He thoughts was dealing ok and didn't want to upset me by bringing it up or treating me different, I should just tell him how I feel more often

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Leliana

Hi Donna,

Just wanted to say that I hadn't read your post when I posted. Sorry if it came over a bit insensitive. I am sending lots of love, I cannot imagine how difficult this is for you. My DH didn't know what to do with himself when I lost my first baby in December, he held me but I wanted to talk about it and he just didn't know what to say. I think it is difficult for them sometimes as they are not the one carrying the child. The bond is there but it isn't the same as feeling the baby inside. Just want you to know I am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

Dont be daft!! Welcome!! Thank you for your thoughts.

Do you know what flavour you have yet??

Xx


----------



## LalaR

Donna, I have just caught up with your weekend posts. I am really glad that you managed to speak to your OH and that he is now being more supportive. Mine was the same after my losses - he just wanted to sweep things under the carpet and go on as usual without realising how upset I was. Big hugs from up here in Scotland for both of you.
Leliana - welcome!!


----------



## grenouille

Welcome Leliana!

Donna, I am so glad you are getting the support you need from your husband. It always helps to talk :) Hope it makes you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Donna - I am so pleased hun that things are better with your OH, sometimes being honest with you feelings is the way forward and like you said Men are super dense at times and wouldnt know how we were feeling unless we told them! Hope you enjoyed your lunch and enjoy being fussed over!

Leliana - Welcome and sorry for your loss sweetie but congrats on your pregnancy!!! Glad you joined us, these ladies are the best! 

AM SO EXCITED FOR 2MORROW, MY 20 WEEK SCAN, YIPPEEEEEEEEEE :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cant belive its finally here, so excited to see the little one again and find out what team we are on. Its at 2:50pm, just hope the morning at work doesnt drag too much! 

Grenouille - Whens you scan, your not too far behind me? Are you finding out the flavour?
Kate xxxxxx


----------



## grenouille

My scan is on July 9th, in a week :happydance: and YES I need to know the flavour!!! I think the baby will feel more real once I know. Sometimes I still forget I am pregnant.

Let us know how your scan goes Kate, very excited for you!


----------



## Leliana

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies, it's nice to be somewhere more intimate on this board, sometimes I get lost amongst the sea of posts! My 20 week scan is on the 17th of July and we will be finding out the gender then. I can't wait!! I have suspected boy since the beginning of my pregnancy so will be interested to see if I'm right!

Kate, how exciting - your scan is today!! Do let us know how it goes :D xxx


----------



## katestar53

Thanks Leilana! Im the same, I'm convinced it's a boy as well! My scan is at 2:50pm, not long now! X x x


----------



## Leliana

Not long at all! Are you doing stuff to take your mind off it? I remember my 12 weeks scan was at a similar time and my husband and I were at a loss to know what to do with ourselves. I have never seen my mister clean so much in all the time we've been together ;)


----------



## katestar53

Am just watching crap daytime tv!!! Lol, maybe I'll get OH to do some cleaning!!! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just came on and seen that your finding out the gender today Kate, Oh how exciting, Im intrigued to know. Im still planning on having a surprise but its so hard not to find out!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Welcome Leliana, Im sorry about your previous loss but so happy to see your this far into your new pregnancy. Its a good place to be here as everyone understands x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Where's Kate??? Hurry up with your flavour news <3


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Donna, Im glad you've been able to open up and speak to your husband about how you feel. Hope your feeling somewhat better x


----------



## crancherry

Donna, hope you are doing well today. So glad your OH listened and responded to you nicely.

Leliana, welcome and happy to have you with us :)

Love, congrats on your beautiful boy, great pic!

Can't wait to hear from Kate...


----------



## Leliana

Thanks Justkeeptryin and crancherry :) I'm really pleased I found this thread, it's so nice to be amongst others who understand. This pregnancy has been very up and down emotionally but I'm finally getting to a good/positive place.

I am on tenterhooks waiting to hear from Kate lol!


----------



## LalaR

I'm so excited too to hear about you all finding out which team you are on. It's making me a little bit curious about what flavour we have. Still plan to wait for a surprise though!!!


----------



## katestar53

Am back ladies :) had to stop en route at TGI Fridays as had a craving for some ribs!!! The scan went well, baby is fine and all the checks came back normal apart from my placenta is low lying so am having another scan at 32 weeks to see if it has moved otherwise might have to have a C-Section. The lady said it was nothing to worry about just yet. So am pleased to announce that's we are team blue!!!!! So happy :) My OH really wanted a boy and I would of been happy either way. Got the name picked already so it's Harvey Joe :) It's definately made it more real after today, feel like it is really happening :) 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Kate x x x


----------



## love1623

Congrats kate :) Glad everything went well! It def makes it more real when you know the sex :) :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw thats great Kate, your instincts were right all along about having a boy, and your scan pic predictions aswell. Your right it does make it seem more real now. 
ps I know two people who had low lying placentas and it moved later on so that they didnt need a c-section.
You must be on a high today. My anatomy scan isnt until teh 24th when I will be 21+5, I've took the day off work so we can go for lunch afterwards and maybe buy the baby its first treat..all being well.

I have a cervical length check this Wednesday just because Im scared of an incompetent cervix so I hope I get to see the baby aswell.


----------



## crancherry

Yay, congrats on your boy Kate! Must be so exciting to finally find out :happydance:

We are hoping for team pink since we have two boys, but I will take team healthy :) 35 more days until we find out...


----------



## Leliana

Woohoo!! Congratulations on your little man! Team Blue is awesome (as is Team Pink lol but I still get excited for both!) xxx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the little boy Kate! How exciting! :)


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Kate!!! You must be so excited!! Glad to hear the baby is doing well, and I hope your placenta will have moved by 32 weeks :)

Only one week until my scan, this makes me even more excited, I can't wait!!


----------



## Leliana

Two little things that have made me smile today:

1) It is 5 months exactly until my due date! I feel like I am finally getting somewhere!

2) I am feeling my baby move much more over these last few days. It has changed from a flutter to quite a strong pressure, almost like a ball being rolled across my lower uterus. It's quite reassuring even if it's a strange feeling.

Really feel like I'm much more positive at the moment :)


----------



## grenouille

I'm pretty sure I've felt the baby move a couple of times too :)

Right now I have a really sore belly and groin pain. I feel like I have done too many sit ups and climbed a lot of stairs! I have done a lot of cleaning last weekend, but nothing excessive..


----------



## Nitengale

That is so lovely that u guys have been feeling baby move. I can't wait till this happens. I think it will make it feel way more real!


----------



## Nitengale

Kate: CONGRATS! Boys are so sweet!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope your all well.
Im so happy and relieved, I had my cervical length check and its long and closed at 4cm so all is good. They also done an abdominal scan so I got to see the baby again so big now. Im now booked in for my anomaly/anatomy scan in two weeks time when I'll be 20+5!


----------



## grenouille

That's great news Justkeeptrying!

Do you want to find out the gender? If so, they probably could tell now since you are almost 19 weeks? 

It must be so exciting, I can't wait to see how big my baby is!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks. A big part of me is desperate to find out the sex but we've decided to just have a surprise. We'll be delighted Im sure when its here no matter what the sex.
It may start to get obvious though as the baby gets bigger and I'll get regular growth scans throughout 3rd tri. I'll need to stop scrutinising the scans and pictures


----------



## grenouille

Aww that's great. 

I wish I had the patience to wait. I always thought I'd rather wait but now that I'm pregnant... I can't wait!! OH wanted to find out so I just said "OK!" ;)


----------



## LalaR

Good morning. Opinions please!
I'm not sure if I just felt little wriggle move. It was like a really faint fluttering low down deep in my belly. Almost like a tickle. Am I making things up? I'm only 16 weeks with my first.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, that sounds exactly what people describe..Im jealous haha
They do say between 16 and 20 weeks so that is possible.
I have an anterior placenta at the front which is cushioing movements so it tends to be later on before you feel movement.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Yeah that's your little baby! You prob wont feel it that often but will get stronger and more frequent as time goes on. I felt my first at 15 weeks. How exciting!! I have an anterior placenta this time so not really feeling anything :( xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good to know you have an anterior aswell Donna, they never really mentioned anything about it to me. So I just done my own research and thats when I've spoken with other people who said they didnt feel movement until about 20 weeks..argh.
It must be especially strange for you when you felt your first move at 15 weeks and now nothing!


----------



## Donna_barnes

It is. It's really depressing :( feel the odd twitch but nothing like my last time xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

At least you know its nothing to worry about, that theres an explanation for it! Im really hoping by next week. When I see how lively the baby is on the scans its amazing that I cant feel anything


----------



## grenouille

Lala, I had what you described at 15.5 weeks and told the nurse and she said there was a good chance that was the baby :)


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies, I have an anterior placenta as well so felt nothing as of yet :( Hope I start to feel something soon :) Also my placenta is really low at the moment but Im sure it will move out the way by my 32 week scan.

Justkeeptrying- Glad all is well hun, and well done for having the patience for keeping the sex a suprise! I wish I could as it would of been such a lovely suprise! Oh well :wacko: 

Have been looking at travel systems and I think i have found the one we are going for, its blue and I love the fact that if baby is sleeping you can jsut move the car seat from the car onto the buggy thingy without waking baby. Its also quite reasonable at £289 :)

https://www.thekiddiestore.co.uk/hauck-malibu-all-in-one-travel-system-navy.html


----------



## katestar53

Leliana said:


> Two little things that have made me smile today:
> 
> 1) It is 5 months exactly until my due date! I feel like I am finally getting somewhere!
> 
> 2) I am feeling my baby move much more over these last few days. It has changed from a flutter to quite a strong pressure, almost like a ball being rolled across my lower uterus. It's quite reassuring even if it's a strange feeling.
> 
> Really feel like I'm much more positive at the moment :)

Yay for feeling positive!! And congrats on the movement, nothing for me yet but I hoping it will happen soon! I cant believe I am half way though on Tuesday. I worked out I have 4 more paydays till Harvey arrives! Scary times and we are also paying out for our wedding which is next March! Think I need to win the lottery :wacko:


----------



## grenouille

Lovely travel system Kate!

OMG I almost had a fit when the hospital called me this morning to CANCEL my scan next monday!!!! They have no technician and they would have to move it to the end of july. (Small town, small hospital)

Fortunately, she then gave me the option to go to another hospital, an hour away (which is where I'll deliver anyway). Of course I'll drive an hour. Phew...


----------



## Leliana

My placenta was noted as anterior at my 12 week scan and yet I feel quite substantial movement every day at the moment (it's at regular times too, quiet in the morning and active from lunch until evening). I'm wondering if my placenta has moved? I tend to feel movement more commonly on my left side so perhaps it's on the right? I guess I'll find out at my 20 week scan :)

Kate, love the look of your travel system. We want one too but no idea where to start looking! xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kate and Leliana, It actually makes me feel better to know that others on here have anterior placentas aswell. I didnt know if it was quite rare.
Kate I really like that travel system. Thats one of the criteria that I want it to haev. I want to be able to put the car seat on the wheels and also have it as a pram. Id really prefer though that it was a parent facing buggy. 
Ive decided I dont even want the most expensive pram as their not always the best. My sister went for one about £700 from Mamas and Papas and when it converted into teh buggy it was too heavy and bulky, she ended up having to just buy a light weight buggy.

Oh and I meant to say thats a lovely name Harvey. I like that.
My name preferences are Ethan for a boy and Amelia or Hayley for a girl.

Cant believe we are nearly halfway through, it still feels surreal to me


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin - I cant believe it either, just want the next 20 weeks to fly by! Cant wait to meet my baby :) Love your name choices, Ameilia is so pretty and you can shorten that to Milly :)

Anyone else got pains? I think it is round ligament pain that I am having but it doesnt half stress me out :( I dont think I will ever be relaxed during this pregnancy, always something to worry about :wacko:

Am off to a wedding on a farm tomorrow and today we have had a months worth of rain! Oh deary me, should be interesting, am definatly taking my wellies!

Have a good w'end everyone :)

Kate xxxxxxxx


----------



## love1623

Lalar-I feel those flutters as well :)
Justkeep- one of the boy names we like is ethan as well :)
kate- I get the pain to if i sit up quickly or move around to fast.. especially after going to the potty and i stand up.. doctor said it was ligament pain and completely normal :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies! 

Anyone else having some hip pain around their..rear? :blush: I had this with DD but don't remember it happening this early.

Doctor's office finally called and my 20 week ultrasound is scheduled for July 26th. Seems soooooo far away. Can't believe I have to wait this long to see baby and find out gender. I did the baking soda gender test just for fun. I know it is not always accurate. It didn't fizz so girl maybe??


----------



## Leliana

Ooh what's the baking soda test?

Kate, I get round ligament pain a lot - it's more pronounced when I stand up quickly or sneeze etc. However sometimes I'll just get it when I'm sitting still. It's like some short sharp jabbing pains along my bikini line and happens periodically throughout the day. I think it's just my uterus having a growth spurt because my bump is usually more pronounced in the few days afterwards.


----------



## MommaDucky

I was roaming and just found the board, very nice. Its been a long road. I lost our first baby, our second pregnancy we got our DD, we tried for 2 years to get pregnant and lost 4 more. BUT we are pregnant with a sticky rainbow! I'm half way through 17wks and hoping our little elf continues to grow and thrive. We are Due Dec 13th.


----------



## grenouille

Welcome MommaDucky :) 

I'm very sorry for your losses. Glad it's going well this time. :)


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: MommaDucky :hugs::hugs: Welcome!


----------



## MommaDucky

Thank you! Its been an interesting pregnancy with dealing with not losing a baby this time....if that makes sense.


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Mammaducky :) so sorry about ur loses but congrats on this pregnancy :)

Grenouille - good luck with ur scan tomorrow! I bet your so glad they didn't cancel it! Are u finding out the gender? 

Nitengale - that will be here before u know it!


----------



## grenouille

Yes! Scan tomorrow and we hope to find out the gender! I can't waaaaait!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Welcome MommaDucky, great news that things are going well this pregnancy!

Greenouille Im excited to see what gender your having...


----------



## MommaDucky

Feeling some kicks today. I've felt a couple here and there, but today was a lot more than I have been. I can think of two possibly three different points of today I had something. Very cool!


----------



## grenouille

Well... it will be a surprise!! Its legs were too tight.. the technician said it looks like a boy, but she really can't say for sure because it could be the umbilical cord we saw.

Besides that everything looks good for now. Baby measures 2 days ahead, and we saw him (her?) yawn :) 

It was moving a lot, and I can now feel it move! I wasn't sure at first, but I felt it move during the ultrasound, and saw it moving at the same time :) I have an anterior placenta though, so the movement is still subtle.

It was an exciting experience, even though I wish we knew the sex!! I have no other ultrasound so we will only know at birth. :)


----------



## crancherry

Welcome MommaDucky! Glad to have you with us :) I have just started feeling movements within the past few days myself and it is so exciting! I know exactly what you mean about the strange feeling of a successful pregnancy after loss. Hard to explain but it all still feels so surreal...

Nitengale - I have been having some pain on the back side of my hip too, bugs me especially when I get up after a nap or in the morning. Fortunately I asked OH to massage it for me yesterday and it has been better since. For me, I think it's because I can't stretch that area very well (I have steel rods running the length of my back) so the muscles get "congested" if that makes sense.

Grenouille - Oh how frustrating! After all the anticipation I don't think I could stand it! Oh well, at least everything else is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## MommaDucky

Thanks, my husband doesn't understand it at all. But our losses were all before 7wks and he never felt them like me. 

Happy to find a place to share!


----------



## love1623

Congrats on seeing a beautiful healthy baby Grenouille I can't believe they won't give you another ultrasound to determine sex in a few weeks :-( but surprises are good to !!


----------



## Nitengale

Greenouille congrats on seeing your little one! I can't wait till my 20 week scan on the 26th. 

I still am not sure if i am feeling baby move :( I am getting worried because it seems like most people are feeling baby by now. I was told I have a retroverted uterus but I don't know if that means anything as I hear that the uterus usually fixes itself into the anterior position.


----------



## Leliana

Welcome MommaDucky - I am so sorry for your losses but so pleased you have found us here. My loss was an early one too but it still screwed me up. Congratulations on your new baby and I'm looking forward to hearing all your updates.

Grenouille - so pleased it went well! Sorry you couldn't find out the sex, I have a feeling my little one isn't going to comply either ;) A surprise is good though :)

My scan is officially in one week! In fact, this time next week I'll have had it already! I am little nervous but nowhere near as much as at my 12 week one. I am mostly ridiculously excited!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Greenouille thats a pity you couldnt find out the gender for sure because the legs were crossed. At several of my scans the baby has had its legs crossed too, it must be a comfy position for them. How cute seeing it yawn.
Oh well it will be a nice surprise for you then at the birth.

I still dont feel any movement , unless Im just not realsing what it is if its very subtle. This damn anterior placenta.


----------



## katestar53

Glad your scan went well Greenouille, sorry that they couldnt ee the sex :( Maybe you could get a private one?

Justkeeptryin - Know what u mean about our Placenta's being anterior! So annoying, still havent felt a thing! Hopefully soon :wacko:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

How good is it Kate to see your ticker say 20 weeks! I still feel like its all so surreal, I'll be turning 20 weeks on Friday!
Cant believe this is really happening!


----------



## Leliana

20 weeks for me on Monday next week. Thrilled to be a mango this week - seems like a sizeable baby! I'm still in disbelief sometimes lol


----------



## katestar53

Yay for 20 weeks! We are half way through ladies :) Still cant believe I am here, never thought I would get here but am so happy :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Congrats on reaching halfway Kate!!

I feel so far behind all of you. 17 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## grenouille

Nitengale, please don't worry! I only realized it was the baby for sure at exactly 19 weeks. I can't say I was feeling it a lot before that, it was very very subtle and it could have been all in my head. It's still very subtle, probably because of my anterior placenta (seems like almost all of us have them?!). I'm not really feeling kicks, just some sort of wiggles occasionally.

Congrats Kate on reaching 20 weeks! 

Lala, you are not THAT far behind, now we're all well into 2nd trimester, it's pretty exciting! :) Do you have a date for your scan?

On getting another scan--I live in a small town in New Brunswick (very small province in Canada), and they only do one scan, at 20 weeks. They used to do another one after that, but now they do all the tests at the 20 weeks scan (it took over an hour!). They only do the 12 weeks one if you say you would consider abortion if something was wrong.. that was not an option for us, so I opted out. The only place I could get a private (3D scan) is 3 hours away from here, and it sounds like it's expensive. A lot of people go, but I find it's not really worth it for us, we'll wait and get a surprise. It's still exciting :) 

I now have the feeling it's a boy though, because the tech said it looked like it could be a boy but she really wasn't sure. If it turns out to be a girl, it will be a real surprise!! Now I have to force OH to think of girl names!! We already have one for a boy, Xavier Frédéric :)


----------



## LalaR

So exciting grenouille!! We started thining about names at the weekend and think we have a boys name picked out (Dryw Joseph). Still to work on the girl's name.
Scan is not until the 9th August - 4 weeks on Thursday. I can't wait. DH can't come to this one so I am taking my mum instead. She is more excited than me!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you for the comforting words Grenouille. :hugs:


----------



## crancherry

Just wanted to share that OH put his head on my belly last night and sang to the baby. It just melted my heart. Sometimes the guys can be a little disconnected until the baby arrives so this was really special. Makes me feel like we are in a good place together now after the initial ups and downs that sometimes come with change :cloud9:


----------



## Leliana

Oh crancherry, that is so lovely, what a precious moment :) Very special :)

I wish my OH would do things like that. He does pat my tummy sometimes but I think it's just because he feels he should rather than because he wants to. Perhaps he will feel more connected once he can feel kicks etc.


----------



## Nitengale

Crancherry: that is too sweet!


----------



## MommaDucky

My hubby got a lot more interested in talking to our daughter and stuff once he could feel the kicking. Its so different for them.


----------



## Leliana

I hope so MommaDucky! He tries his best but sometimes I wish he did it without prompting ;)


----------



## MommaDucky

Leliana said:


> I hope so MommaDucky! He tries his best but sometimes I wish he did it without prompting ;)

Me too! I still have to ask him if he wants to talk to the baby and this is our second viable pregnancy! You would think after having our daughter he would grow a little bit more quickly in this area :shrug: lol who knows? Men :dohh: !


----------



## grenouille

I love moments like that, crancherry. :)


----------



## grenouille

Anyone else's partner not participating in name search??? I'm sooooo tired of looking for girl names that I don't like any of them anymore. He doesn't like ANYTHING I suggest and can't come up with anything. (Except Catherine, which was my idea at first but he wasn't convinced... now that he likes it, I find it a bit blah.)

I'm not really motivated by the fact that it's probably a boy (and we already have the name picked out), but we still have to think of girl names just in case!


----------



## Nitengale

I'm right there with you. My DH things it's a funny game, as in comes up with funny sounding names that he knows we won't pick. I have not been able to get m to think up one serious name. And when it comes the the names that I choose there's is usually something wrong with it. :haha:


----------



## crancherry

We haven't gotten anywhere. I have an ongoing list where I add a name I like whenever I come across it, but then when I look at it later sometimes I wonder what I was thinking. Of course all of the names I do like consistently, he doesn't, but of course he never has one to add. 

Planning on waiting until we find out boy or girl to really put much effort into it though. With my younger son, we were still hem-hawing in the hospital! And we just kind of landed on a random middle name that I don't really have any attachment too now :wacko:

Makes it really hard when you don't have any really strong contenders from the outset...


----------



## grenouille

Glad to know I'm not the only one in this situation... OH keeps coming up with funny names too, or making fun of the ones I suggest. It's so frustrating, it's not even funny!!


----------



## LalaR

My DH has taken over on the name search. Because of his family roots he is set on a Welsh name which is less than exciting for me!!! I have disliked most of what he has come up with so far. We have agreed on one boys name we like but that is it. I get to choose the middle name.


----------



## MommaDucky

We aren't even looking at names. At first it was hard to focus on something that seems like such a far fetch about coming true. Now I will know what we are having in a few weeks and its like what the use of trying to find two names when we will know what we are having? Names have been very difficult for us. I can't explain the anxiety I've had. But we kind of have that about it all, and are just waiting lol


----------



## Leliana

So I'm logging on today knowing I only have 3 days until my 20 week scan. I am so excited, I feel like Christmas is coming!! I know, realistically, I should be more nervous or wary but I feel so different know to the way I did at my 12 week scan. I actually don't know what I'm going to do with myself until Tuesday!

As far as names go, we agree quite well with each other but unfortunately the rest of our friends/family haven't been so kind with what we've suggested. I have decided not to share anything more with them until we have a firm choice as everyone is just too opinionated about it! ;)


----------



## katestar53

Leliana - only 1 day to go till your scan, I bet your sooooooooooo excited :) Are you finding out the sex?

To the other ladies with anterior placenta, anyone felt any movement yet? Still nothing for me :( Am getting a little bit worried, am still finding the heartbeat so all is well but I really wanna feel him now :(

My OH wasnt too involved in the name picking process at first but he did actually come up with little ones name in the end. All the one's that I suggested he hated (Jackson, Alfie or Finley) but he picked the name Harvey with Joe as the middle name and I liked it as well so Harvey Joe it is! 

Hope everyone is ok? Time is going so slowly atm, just wanna get to my next milestone which is 24 weeks, V DAY!!!!! Latest bump picture below taken last night, sorry its so big, csnt make it smaller!!! Havent taken one since 16 weeks, have felt that I have really popped over the last few weeks :)

Kate xxxxxxx

https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/katestar2011/photo.jpg?t=1342450703


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kate, your bump is looking great! I'll need to put on an updated one aswell.

I still dont think Ive been feeling any definite movement yet, a few twinges at my right side but that could be anything. On another section of this forum that I visit some of the girls also have an anterior placenta and one mentioned that apparently it means you are having a girl but obviously thats not true and must be an old wives tale cos I thought of you having a boy.

Im the same, cannot wait to get to 24 weeks. Im going for my anomaly scan on Wed. but still resisting finding out the sex. I went to the Next sale at the weekend and got some pink and blue baby grows so that when its born I will have the right colour with me in hospital. They were a bargain anyway so will do someone.


----------



## LalaR

What a lovely bump Kate. I look more like a beached whale!!!
I am feeling very minimal flutterings but not every day. I have no idea where my placenta is situated but I assume it is not anterior if I am feeling something. I can't wait for proper kicks.
Justkeeptrying - I cheated and bought a couple of vests and sleepsuits at the weekend too. I went with green or white as they will suit either sex. There are some real bargains just now!!
Only 3 1/2 weeks til my 21 week scan now.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Your right there are some bargains just now. I also got 2 body suits from M&S for only £3. They are for girls but i figure they will do someone if not me. I find it quite hard to find white ones that are unisex. 
Are you going to find out what you are having at your next scan?


----------



## Leliana

Kate you look amazing, what a gorgeous bump! Proper lovely and rounded! Mine is much more lumpy ;)

Less than 14 hours until my scan now! I feel so many things right now, it's hard to put into words. I had a terrible terrible dream about it last night but I have felt much better over the course of the day. It helps I have felt the tiddler wriggling a fair amount today. It feels like a muscle twitch in my tummy!! Plus the usual aeroplane landing feeling. I have still yet to feel any firm movements but I'm not worried, I think with anterior it's to be expected. One plus point is we'll probably be shielded from the more intense kicks later on which I'm sure will be a blessing at the time.

I am indeed hoping to find out the flavour!! Still think boy but DH thinks girl. We've decided that whoever's right will be able to pick where we go for dinner tomorrow night :)


----------



## Nitengale

Leliana: what a fun idea about picking the dinner location. So excited to hear what you are having and how your scan goes. I have a 10 day countdown till my 20 week/gender scan. Time is going slow!

Kate: phenomenal bump, so well shaped. Wish mine looked like that. :thumbup:

I "think" I felt movement on Saturday and a few times since then but it is ever so faint and very low down. I am sure in the coming weeks we will all start to feel them a little more.


----------



## Leliana

Argh less than 3 hours til my scan! I have not been able to sleep all night. It's like Christmas morning, only a little bit scarier! 

Nitengale, I know what you mean about time going slow. I felt the weeks after my 16 week midwife appointment were excrutiatingly slow however these last few days have flown by! I was thrilled yesterday to be halfway there and then it suddenly occurred to me that I have a whole other 20 weeks to go through yet...! Roll on December :)


----------



## grenouille

Lovely bump Kate!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Leliana :)


----------



## grenouille

Ohhh I just realized my baby is now the size of a cantaloup! That seems huge, I'm barely showing! It measured two days bigger at my scan last week though, so I'm not worried :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I know, it is quite big and established to be the size of a cantaloupe.

Looking forward to hearing how Leliana gets on at her scan!


----------



## love1623

Nice bump Kate 
Grenouille cantaloupe is big !! Yay Halfway there
Lilliana I can't wait to hear your big news  

Afm - I finally felt the baby like actually poking his hands or feet at my tummy last night it was the most amazing feeling ever..I had been feeling light flutters but last night was some major pokes ;) I was laying very still in bed otherwise I prob wouldn't have noticed  

Hope everyone else is doing well.. 
Does anyone have me scans coming up???


----------



## love1623

I'm sorry Leliana :) spelled your name wrong shame on me !! Haha


----------



## crancherry

Leliana, can't wait to hear some news!!!

Kate, great pic! I need to take a new one too as I have really popped out in the past week or so. Mine's not nearly as cute as yours though.

Last night I felt really uncomfortable in the ribs, made me worry how I am going to get through the second half of this...I have done it before but I am a bit older now and don't know if my body will be as resilient now as it was then :shrug: If I go anywhere during the day, especially if it's to multiple places, I am just exhausted later. Of course it is 100°F outside so that doesn't help. Feeling like such a wimp.

I did have my last regular appt. yesterday before my sono - countdown to August 6th! My 9yo son went with me and got to hear the heartbeat, so that was pretty special :)

It is almost impossible to find anything unisex that's not completely boring. Guess I will hold off a LITTLE longer...


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies!!

Well I was so nervous before the scan I threw up twice! Lovely!! I had such a restless night's sleep and by the morning was soooo ready to take a look inside. I drank half a cup of coffee before we went out and could feel LO moving about which I was pleased about as I could just imagine baby being stubborn!

We were the first people there and it was the same sonographer who did my 12 week scan, I was so pleased as she was really kind to me then (I was crying my eyes out before we even started at 12 weeks as I was frightened). However this time, like the last, it went so perfectly. It's almost scary how perfectly it went. LO is spot on for dates and all necessary parts were present and correct. I was fascinated by all the detail we could see and it was amazing watching the baby moving about so much.

We also did find out the gender! We got a sneak peek when the sonographer was checking the bladder and funnily enough both hubby and I admitted afterwards we had noticed straight away. Baby's legs were nicely open and it was unmissable. However after the anomaly stuff was done the sonographer confirmed it for us.

We saw three very clear very white lines... soooooo.... it's a girl!! :pink: Team pink! 

It was a surprise as I thought it was a boy but we are so so thrilled. She is so beautiful already and I cannot wait to meet her!

Right, I'm off for Mexican food now, Hubby's choice ;)

Much love to you all, your support has made a whole world of difference these last few days! xxxx


----------



## grenouille

So glad everything went well Leliana!

Isn't it nice to see them move?!

Congrats on your little girl! :)

I wish mine would have collaborated instead of keeping his/her legs closed so tight!

I've been feeling mine a lot more since yesterday, it's so exciting :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww brilliant news Lelian, thats lovely a little girl.

Im getting a bit nervous and excited about mines tomorrow.


----------



## love1623

Goodluck justkeeptryin !! Are you finding out gender ??


----------



## Leliana

Thanks so much ladies! It was a brilliant experience! I only wish I hadn't gotten so worked up as I didn't enjoy the anticipation at all. My advice for anyone still waiting is try as far as possible to relax into the whole thing and enjoy seeing your little one :)

Grenouille - I was absolutely certain she would have her legs shut too so tried as many things as possible before I got to the scan to get her moving about. A teeny cup of coffee helped, as did a massive handful of maltesers!

Justkeeptryin, I can't wait to hear all about yours tomorrow :D

I have attached my scan pics and one of my Hubby and I with the balloon we bought to surprise my family with! Not the best photo of me as I'm suffering from a cold right now!
 



Attached Files:







forum.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9









forum2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2898small.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## grenouille

Great pictures Leliana! :)


----------



## love1623

Beautiful pics leliana  congrats!!


----------



## katestar53

Leliana, so pleased for u :hugs: And its a girl!!!!! Hope you enjoy you Mexican food tonight :) Lovely pics btw!

Justkeeptryin - Good luck for tomorrow sweetie, let us know how it goes.

Crancherry - I know what you mean about feeling uncomfortable but I guess you just need to take more breaks and put you feet up more. Does you OH do much around the house? Im finding housework so much more tiring now and am asking OH to do more now. Even though he doesnt do it to my standard!!!!

So magical that your son heard the heartbeat :) Are u finding out the sex?

Love - Yay, glad you are feeling the baby move. Not felt anything as of yet but I have anterior placents and its low as well so hopefully I will feel Harbey soon. Whens your next scan?

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## love1623

I have a Scan this coming Monday so excited.. I actually had a early gender scan at 16 weeks so Monday when the doc tells me it's a boy I'll have to be surprised hah.. But i can't wait to see my lil man again cause that will be my last scan unless a problem occur god forbid .. How bout you Kate do you have anymore scans??


----------



## katestar53

Ohhhhhhhhhh how exciting!!! We are both having boys! Yay :thumbup: Have you thought of a name yet?

My next scan is not until 32 weeks, its to see if my placenta has moved away from my cervix otherwise might have to have a c-section :(


----------



## love1623

Yay for boys  we actually have a few we like I say the top ones are Lucas, Ethan , Evan and Quinton.. How bout you? You have any names you like yet?? 
Oh Hun I've heard a lot about anterior placenta.. I've actually heard they do usually move


----------



## Nitengale

Leliana: such wonderful news. Congrats on your little girl, and you look so beautiful in your picture! :hugs:

9 more days till my scan, feeling nervous and excited! Feeling baby more a little more when I am laying down. :cloud9:


----------



## love1623

Yay nitengale!! 9 days will fly by!!  are youfindin out the gender ?? 
Isn't feeling baby movement the most amazing feeling!


----------



## katestar53

love1623 said:


> Yay for boys  we actually have a few we like I say the top ones are Lucas, Ethan , Evan and Quinton.. How bout you? You have any names you like yet??
> Oh Hun I've heard a lot about anterior placenta.. I've actually heard they do usually move

Love those names, I really like names beginning with E, if we had a girl it woudl of been Evie :) We had a name picked already before our scan and its Harvey Joe Turner :) My OH actually came up with Harvey, he didnt like any of the names I chose (Jackson, Oscar, Finley) but I really liked Harvey as well so that what went for!! Alsow e dont know any Harveys and I wanted it to be different but not too different!

Am starting to feel some flutters :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hopefully I can feel some proper kicks soon


----------



## katestar53

Nitengale said:


> Leliana: such wonderful news. Congrats on your little girl, and you look so beautiful in your picture! :hugs:
> 
> 9 more days till my scan, feeling nervous and excited! Feeling baby more a little more when I am laying down. :cloud9:

Woooohooo not long now Nitengale :) Are u finding out the sex?


----------



## katestar53

Good luck for today Justkeeptryin, am thinking of you :hugs: What time is your scan?


----------



## love1623

katestar53 said:


> love1623 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for boys  we actually have a few we like I say the top ones are Lucas, Ethan , Evan and Quinton.. How bout you? You have any names you like yet??
> Oh Hun I've heard a lot about anterior placenta.. I've actually heard they do usually move
> 
> Love those names, I really like names beginning with E, if we had a girl it woudl of been Evie :) We had a name picked already before our scan and its Harvey Joe Turner :) My OH actually came up with Harvey, he didnt like any of the names I chose (Jackson, Oscar, Finley) but I really liked Harvey as well so that what went for!! Alsow e dont know any Harveys and I wanted it to be different but not too different!
> 
> Am starting to feel some flutters :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hopefully I can feel some proper kicks soonClick to expand...


Harvey is super cute!! Yay for flutters  that's how it started for me then just get getting a lil bit stronger


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, thats me just back. My scan went perfect everything is good and healthy. We didnt ask about the sex but Im pretty confident that I got a good view when she zoomed between the legs..,there was 3 very clear lines and def. no penis sticking out so Im thinking girl.

Leliana is that what you saw at your scan when you found out it was a girl?

Also my anterior placenta is high up and I asked the sonographer about it as I dont feel movement yet. She said from her own personal experience that she has 3 kids and 2 of the pregnancies had anterior placentas. She said that there is a huge difference in feeling movement. The placenta is a few centimetres thick of tissue which acts as a shock absorber /cushion so only when you get a hefty kick or punch would you feel it. She said not to worry about not feeling movement as the baby was so lively anyway. Was so cute aswell she even zoomed into the lips, its so amazing how everything is so well formed already.


----------



## katestar53

Wooooooohooo so pleased that everyting went well sweetie :) Sounds like you have a little girl as well, how exciting. They say about the three lines being a girl. And on ours you coudl quite clearly the willy! Did you get a picture? 

They said the same to me as well. He was kicking so much and almost doing sommersults and I still didnt feel a thing!!


----------



## grenouille

Great news Justkeeptrying!! :)

Good to know about the anterior placenta. I've been feeling some movement in the past 3 days so maybe those are huge kicks ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I got 4 scan pics but to be honest their not great. The sonographer tried to take pics of the face head on which was clear at the time so that you could even see the lips, but by the time the pics were taken the baby had moved. So when you look at the pics you cant really see anything that clear.
As much as the anterior placenta is annoying us just now I think we may be quite grateful for it later on when we're being kicked silly, it will still maybe help.

My next scan is at 28 weeks and will be repeated every 4 weeks. Its growth scans to ensure that the baby has enough room etc.


----------



## Nitengale

Great news Justkeeptrying! 

Kate: oh yes we are hoping to find out the gender, hoping baby cooperates, any tips?


----------



## love1623

Congrats Justkeeptrying :) three lines def sounds like a girl !! 

Nitengale the ultrasound tech told me drink glass of orange juice 30 min before session to help baby be active so you could get a good look at parts :)


----------



## Leliana

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi ladies, thats me just back. My scan went perfect everything is good and healthy. We didnt ask about the sex but Im pretty confident that I got a good view when she zoomed between the legs..,there was 3 very clear lines and def. no penis sticking out so Im thinking girl.
> 
> Leliana is that what you saw at your scan when you found out it was a girl?
> 
> Also my anterior placenta is high up and I asked the sonographer about it as I dont feel movement yet. She said from her own personal experience that she has 3 kids and 2 of the pregnancies had anterior placentas. She said that there is a huge difference in feeling movement. The placenta is a few centimetres thick of tissue which acts as a shock absorber /cushion so only when you get a hefty kick or punch would you feel it. She said not to worry about not feeling movement as the baby was so lively anyway. Was so cute aswell she even zoomed into the lips, its so amazing how everything is so well formed already.

Hey sweetie, I'm so glad it went so well! My anterior placenta is high up too which is good for labour but totally normal not to feel all movement. I tend to feel my movement quite low when my little lady is kicking me!

As for the sex - yes that is exactly my experience! When the sonographer checked for the bladder she looked underneath between her legs and we saw three very clear, very distinct white lines. No willy at all! My husband and I said we both knew at that point it was a girl, before the sonographer even confirmed it. When she did confirm it she did so by checking the lines and telling us that is the way you can tell. If the legs were nicely open, there is no way of denying it as the penis simply isn't there. Congrats!! :pink:


----------



## Leliana

Nitengale - after my friend had a frustrating scan where her baby was laying it's stomach and wouldn't move, I decided to be proactive. I drank half a cup of coffee before the scan (my first throughout this whole pregnancy lol!) and ate a handful of maltesers. My LO was moving perfectly, not too much but she definitely wasn't asleep. I had a bar of chocolate in my handbag on standby too in case she needed a sugar boost to get her going. I had heard juice is good too. I think something sugary is the key here ;) xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Leliana, thats exactly what I saw what you described haha
My husband was oblivious to it as he didnt know what he was looking for. Im still keeping it an element of surprise as I didnt ask the sonographer to confirm it but Im pretty certain x


----------



## grenouille

I should have read those tricks before my scan! It was right before lunch and I had only eaten a few raspberries to keep me from getting too hungry. Maybe that's why it's legs were closed ;)


----------



## Leliana

Justkeeptryin said:


> Thanks Leliana, thats exactly what I saw what you described haha
> My husband was oblivious to it as he didnt know what he was looking for. Im still keeping it an element of surprise as I didnt ask the sonographer to confirm it but Im pretty certain x

I thought my hubby was oblivious too but afterwards he admitted to me he had spent the entire day prior to the scan googling what to look for! I thought I was being dead clever when I'd clocked her white lines but he said he already knew lol. I really should give him more credit ;)


----------



## Leliana

Grenouille - hehe, maybe your little one is just more refined! Ours apparently have no shame, legs wide open ;)


----------



## LalaR

Leliana and Justkeep - congratulations on the scans and being in team pink. I'm glad everyone is starting to feel some flutterings now. My little wriggle has been so active the past 2 days and it feels like he or she is tickling me from inside. It nearly got me into trouble in a work meeting as I had to bite my lip to stop myself laughing!! Still 3 weeks to wait for my scan. Now starting to worry I will be able to tell the gender as we really don't want to know and I would never be able to keep it a secret from DH. I don't care what we have as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Leliana

Lala - if it helps, as the start of my scan I asked outright if the sonographer would be able to tell us the sex of the baby. She told me that she was about to ask that very question and that she was happy to look for us. My friend is Team Yellow with the same hospital and she said that when the sonographer looked in that section they told her when to look away or close her eyes. I think Hubby and I got an early look because the sonographer knew we weren't worried about finding out. They may have to take measurements in that area for the bladder but if you tell them you don't want to know they should tell you to look away!

Hehe and your comment about tickling from the inside made me smile big time. Your little wriggler sounds like lots of fun!!


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Leliana and Justkeep! How exciting!!! I just can't wait until my scan, it's driving me crazy :wacko: I am definitely finding out the sex if possible, I am a planner and really want to have everything in order (clothes, furnishings, etc) in order before he or she arrives. I have managed to get a car seat and a diaper bag already that are gender neutral, but it seems like neutral stuff is either really boring or really scarce.

Kate, yes I try to get my feet up as much as possible but it seems like no matter what, I start the day feeling pretty good and then by the end of the day I feel yucky. I can also tell a big difference in bump size from morning to evening, like over the course of the day my body fluids redistribute with gravity. Plus eating always makes things feel more cramped too, bummer! Heartburn is absolutely killer and almost all the time now.

OH helps when I ask, or if he is here while I am doing a lot, he tends to give me a hand. But he also likes to be playful and chase me or tickle, which I can't tolerate very well and then he gets offended :/


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Not much news from me. My little lady is suddenly a lot more active and I can feel her wriggle a lot. Apart from yesterday when she seemed to spend the majority of the day asleep. It was Sunday after all though, who can blame her ;)

xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, not much happening with me either. Still not really feeling any definite movements, although this afternoon I felt like I could feel bubbles bursting in my womb..was very strange.
Ive been looking at prams recently at a couple of places. I seen a really nice bebecar one that I liked. I wont be ordering anything for a while yet though.
I feel lucky my mum said that she will buy my pram and moses basket and my mother in law will buy the nursery furniture which is great and helps out a lot.

Hope everyone is well, it has been quite on here recently x


----------



## grenouille

We're all quiet lately. Not much here either :)


Justkeeptrying, it's so nice that your family is buying things.. my parents are going to help too, I'm so thankful. My mom is also planning a baby shower for me but that's not until october. I bought a couple of things so far like cloth diapers, a baby carrier, and some second hand clothes, but I'll wait until after the baby shower for the rest.

I don't know if it's the heat but I'm starting to realize I'm very sensitive! I get angry for things I would usually ignore, I'm very susceptible! I just snapped at someone on baby name forum because they didn't like the names I liked for a girl (I wasn't asking their opinions, I wanted suggestions... it's so HARD to find names, and to have someone just denigrate perfectly normal names..... grrrr!!)

I never get angry at random people on forums, it's internet!!! Don't worry, I'm not going to get angry at any of you! lol I feel better just talking about it.. I really should not have said anything but I couldn't control myself!!


----------



## LalaR

Grenouille - I know where you are coming from. With me it is not anger but excessive emotion. I can cry at the drop of a hat over the most stupid things. Even hearing songs on the radio has me off.

Quiet here too just now. Sleep getting disturbed every night so I am tired. I bought a sleep pillow but as it has been warm overnight I have been struggling with being cocooned in a pillow. At least our babies are due when it is cold outside. I would never cope with 3rd tri in the heat!!


----------



## Leliana

Had a terrible night with the heat. We have a fan on full blast in our room but it's not really helping. I wish we had air con! I'm finding sleep uncomfortable in general these days as I'm a natural stomach sleeper but that's too weird now (feel like I'm sleeping on a bowling ball!) so I'm retraining to sleep on my side.

Grenouille - I totally understand, I would have been annoyed too. I don't know why people think it's okay to dismiss baby names. It's all so personal. If you find something you love then it's meant to be. Sod anyone else! ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Greenouille, I can understand why you snapped at someone. Some people are just so rude when it comes to opinions on baby names, theres always going to be someone that dosent like your name choices. We've decided to keep names a surprise for that reason, not really said to any family or friends.
My first choices are still Amelia and Ethan which I love.

Ladies Im the exact same, just cannot sleep at night. I fall asleep quite easily but then I wake up after about 2 hours wide awake and struggle to get back to sleep which can then sometimes make me feel agitated and panicky. I was thinking that its maybe the progesterone supplements that Im taking that are causing it. But maybe it is just normal if you guys are the same. Oh and restless jumpy legs Im finding a problem. My husbands helping me do strectches on my legs which are so sore as though teh muscles need a good stretch. We keep joking that we cant wait for the baby to come along so that we can get a good nights sleep!
I was reading that a lack of salt and calcium in your diet can cause the leg cramps/restless.

Im overly emotional at things aswell, I cry so easily too and am so over sensitive because of hormones.


----------



## Leliana

We've only told our close family the name for our little girl and will be keeping it a secret from everyone else until the birth. I first mentioned our chosen name a few weeks ago, amongst others, in passing before we knew the gender and a few family members gave me a funny look and told me they weren't keen. Now we've announced it to them they apparently love it! People are so fickle ;)


----------



## love1623

Grenouille don't worry it's all apart of pregnancy I'm an emotional mess as well  
Hope everyone is feeling well.. Sleeping has Been a bit rough for me as well.. I have been getting restless leg syndrome at night .. No fun..

Justkeeptryin - we have decided to name our lil boy Ethan  we adore the name


----------



## crancherry

Guess I am lucky with sleep at the moment, I have actually slept well through the night for the past week or so. I have had trouble with sleep since the beginning so I am really appreciating a little "catch up" time. 

I am having awful hip pain on one side. If I lie on my back, even for a minute, it hurts really bad. And getting up in the morning it usually hurts too. Been struggling to try to stretch and find sitting/sleeping positions that don't make it worse.

Grenouille - I completely empathize with the sensitivity! I do think the heat makes it worse, add being hungry to that and it's over :winkwink: I find myself getting incredibly irritated very fast with small things that would normally not bother me much, like an annoying sound or running into something and hurting myself. I should probably move to a house with no furniture and no doorknobs for awhile since they are apparently very hazardous :wacko:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi guys, I'm guilty of staying a bit quiet recently, I've been worrying about my 20 week scan and didn't want to bring anyone down. ANYWAY had my scan today and all is perfect with my little girl, thank god!!! Its such a relief after all the bad news scans with my angel last year and the scans this time with the poorly twin. My angel twin was still visible which was upsetting but I'm super thankful for my healthy baby.

Hip pain is a killer, know just what you mean, I struggled so much last time, and guess only a matter of time before it kicks in again!! Wish there was something that can be done but I don't think there is? Staying in one spot too long seemed to make mine worse!

Xx


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies.

I am on day 7 of a sore throat :cry: At least it is not strep. Not being able to take pain meds is so rough and the healing process is taking forever. Ust hope LO is okay in there. The day after tomorrow is my 20 weeks scan. I hope everything is wonderful at the scan and that we are able to see gender. I will be trying coffee or orange juice to get baby moving. 

Donna :hi: I am happy that your scan went well.


----------



## love1623

aww congrats on a perfect scan donna :) Its so nice to see our lil ones and know they are doing well !!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news Donna that all was well with your scan. It is a worrying time going for the anomaly scan. I was nervous last week.

Best of luck Nitengale for yours in two days time, Im sure all will be fine. I'll look forward to seeing what the gender is. As much as Im not finding out for certain myself I like to hear about other peoples!


----------



## Nitengale

I can't believe my scan is tomorrow morning. I'm starting to get nervous though. I just hope that everything is healthy in there.


----------



## Leliana

It's definitely a tense time, but also an exciting one. I can't wait to hear all about it and find out what flavour you're having ;)

Donna, I have been thinking of you, I am so pleased your little girl is healthy :hugs:


----------



## love1623

Yay :) Nitengale everything will be great !! Cant wait to hear the news...


----------



## Leliana

love1623 - I don't think I've ever noticed your baby name before. Ethan Charles is absolutely beautiful, I love it :)


----------



## love1623

Aww Thanks Leliana :) :) we love the name Ethan and Charles is after my brother and father


----------



## katestar53

Congrats on your scan Donna, so pleased your little girl is doing well :flower:

Nitengale, good look for your scan 2morrow, hope your feeling better as well :hugs:

Not much too report from me, time seems to be going by soooooooooo slowly at the moment. Amfeeling some flutterings of movement but nothing definate, trying not to worry thou.

Am really eager to start getting everyting ready now. Have written a spreadsheet of everyting we need which costs soam being super organised!! I love a list! We are buying our first baby item this w'end, a bouncer, so exciting!!!!!


----------



## Leliana

Mine are still flutterings Kate and I first starting feeling movement almost 5 weeks ago! I'm pretty certain it's the placenta cushioning the blow - she's probably kicking quite hard but it feels like a tiny flick. I'm really pleased your little man is making himself known though ;)

How exciting - baby shopping!! I bought a few things after the 12 week scan as a way of forcing myself to think positively but now it feels a lot more real. We're off shopping this weekend too for pink stuff lol!! I love the idea of a spreadsheet, may have to follow your lead there :)


----------



## Krippy

Don't worry Donna...I have been guilty of lurking lately too! Congrats on the positive scan...Sending you hugs and strength!

Hi everyone else! Congrats on all of the gender reveals and great scan news! So excited for all of you! :) I will live vicariously through you as we are team yellow! 

Here is the bubs...Measuring exactly on with dates (RJ was measuring 9 days ahead at this time) and is definitely a mover. Most of the time the babe was covering its face with its hands and it was moving so much that she was thinking that we wouldn't have been able to get a potty shot if we wanted to...Its legs were crossed the whole time. In BC (my province) the u/s techs aren't actually able to tell you what sex the baby is anymore bc of families terminating when they don't get the sex that they want. They send the potty shot to your Dr. and then it is at the Dr.'s discretion to tell you or not. Intresting and quite horrible...Took a while to get all the necessary shots but we finally got it done! 

What do you think? Boy or girl? Head pic and foot pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120725-00010.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120725-00014.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LalaR

Donna and krippy, congrats on nice healthy scans!! Gorgeous foot photo krippy!!!

Nothing much to report here. Been busy at work which has been stressing me a bit but holidays next week - yipee.
Had to go and knock on the midwife's door at work this morning and ask for a physio referral. I've had some pretty sore pelvic girdle pain the last few days so want to deal with it now before it gets worse. Hopefully they will call me back this morning and arrange an appointment.


----------



## love1623

Congrats on a great scan Krippy :) Beautiful pics!!

Lalar Hope you feel better and they get you in soon!.....


----------



## love1623

Nitengale I'm so excited to hear about your scan :) update us asap !!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone,

Hi Krippy, not seen you on here in a while, great scan pics. Im guessing a girl as the forehead is very rounded.
Isnt that horrible that people terminate pregnancies if its not the sex that they want. Thats why part of me thinks that you shouldnt find out and just be happy with what your given. I think a lot of people deep down have a slight preference of what gender they want even if they dont say it but when the babies here Im sure you feel so much love towards it no matter what.
I think a lot of hospitals still wont tell you the gender.

Nitengale Im patiently waiting aswell to see how you get on and what your having.

Lala, that pain dosent sound good, I hope you can get some help for it!

Love, I see you've got your babies name posted now, I just love the name Ethan. Seeing you and Kate with your babies names displayed makes it just feel so real. Maybe thats why part of me someties thinks Im dreaming that this pregnancy is really happening cos of my lack of feeling movement and I dont know for certain if its a boy or girl.


----------



## Krippy

I know I haven't been here for a while...was feeling a little nervous my scan and feeling a little overwhelmed with being pregnant again. I have been lurking and keeping track of everyone though! :) It all doesn't seem real to me yet but I don't think it will until I hold a crying, healthy babe in my arms!

Can't wait to hear Nite about your scan!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I know, its nerve racking before the scans, always expecting the worst.
Im the exact same , I dont think this will ever seem real until the baby is actually here in my arms too. Part of me thinks the weeks are going in quite fast and part thinks its dragging by!


----------



## love1623

Justkeeptryin.... It will feel so real once you have your sweet baby in your arms :)
your almost 22 weeks woohoo! Im sure you will start feeling more movenment with the next few weeks!! :)


----------



## LalaR

Any news nite?? Hope the scan was all good.

Physio for me in the morning. A perk of working for the NHS!!


----------



## Leliana

Waiting to hear from Nitengale tooooooo!

Lala that is definitely a perk! Excellent :)

My big news is that the pushchair/pram I ordered has arrived at my parents place. I still can't believe I'm going to be putting a baby in it. I feel like a little girl playing with her dollies at the moment lol!


----------



## Nitengale

Scan was perfect! We are so happy. Adding a potty shot, profile, and one where she is being silly and arching her back. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Profile.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









Arch.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









Potty shot.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leliana

She she she!! Yay, you've got a pink flavoured baby :D I love your scan pics, they are wonderful! I am so happy for you Nitengale and so pleased it went perfectly!


----------



## love1623

Congrats on the baby girl Nitengale !!! :) Beautiful pic !!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Nite! Such a sweet little girl!


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Donna, Krippy and Nitengale on your scans!!

This is getting really exciting :) I'm feeling the baby move several times a day now :D Yesterday I even felt a real kick!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats nitengale! Your pictures are fabulous.

Just back from the physio having had my pelvis realigned. Sore afterwards but hopefully it will be better tomorrow. Sent away with crutches to use for long distances but hoping I can avoid using them just yet.


----------



## grenouille

Nitengale, I love that pic where she's arching her back :) So cute

Lala, I hope you get better soon (and that you won't need the crutches!) The hip pain I had earlier seems to have gone away, I hope it doesn't come back...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Nitengale, a lovely baby girl!

Lala, I hope the physio does wonders for the pain!

Hi to everyone, hope your all well...

Today in work I kep feeling like bubbles bursting in my stomach, the strangest sensation which Im sure was the baby.


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Donna, Krippy and Nitengale!! Such wonderful news all around :) 

Last night OH told me he doesn't want to go to the sonogram appt. a week from Monday :( I don't know if he means it but he's really nervous about his reaction. He really wants a little girl and I think he's afraid how he will feel if it's a boy (as we have two boys and this will be our last baby). I am sure it will all be fine in the long run but the thought of going without him breaks my heart :cry: I want to be supportive of his feelings, but honestly I am freaking out about seeing everything the right size and healthy at this point, regardless of gender.

Our last baby, I was just convinced it was a girl and cried when I was told it was another boy, so I know where he's coming from. But I got over it quickly - our boys are so wonderful. I wouldn't trade them for the world and feel so blessed to be able to even carry a third baby since our losses...

Just when everything is looking up, along comes a surprise "down"...


----------



## Nitengale

Justkeep: that is so exciting isn't it!!

Crancherry: I will keep you and OH in my prayers. I totally understanding you wanting him there with you. It does make you nervous but I am sure you have nothing to worry about. Hopefully he changes his mind! :hugs:

Lala: hope you feel better. :hugs:

Hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## LalaR

:hugs: crancherry.
I am sure he will come round. Maybe he is worried he will upset you with his reaction. I am sure he will love the baby either way - pink or blue!!


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone, not been on for agaes, just spend some time catching up with you all :)

Juskeeptryin - I started feeling bubble like sensations at work on Friday, then slowly over the weekend they have been getting stronger. OH felt my tummy yesterday and actually felt Harvey move, yay!!!! So exciting :happydance: How about u? Are they getting stronger yet?

Lala - Sending you big hugs, hope your feeling better soon

Crancherry - Hope you get things sorted with your OH, maybe you should tell him how scared and nervous you are feeling he might change his mind. If he still feels that way coudl you maybe take your Mum?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kate, its the weirdest sensation isnt it. I've been feeling it stronger yesterday and today aswell. I held my hand on my stomach this morning and felt two kicks from the outside, my husband is depserate to feel it too but hasnt as yet!
I keep wishing the next two weeks away, Im desperate to get to 24 weeks when I know this baby is viable, psychologically I'll feel much better then!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks for the get well wishes - the manipulation by the physio on Friday has really helped and I have had heaps less pain today. Hoping if I behave it will stay away. No-one told me that you should not sit with your feet up to the side on the sofa as a twisted pelvis is bad!!

Glad everyone is doing well. I can't wait to feel a proper kick. 11 days to my anomaly scan now.

I will be offline for the next week or so as we are off south to stay with my in-laws and visit the olympics. Good luck to any of you who have scans etc this week.


----------



## grenouille

Lala, no one told me that either! I was sitting like that for a good part of the evening yesterday and probably friday as well, and today I had hip pain!

I guess it makes sense. Going to be more careful now.. (I went to the beach and swimming made me feel a lot better!)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Glad the pain has eased up Lala, enjoy your time at your relatives and your visit to the Olympics, I imagine its a great atmosphere there!


----------



## Leliana

Justkeeptryin - I know exactly what you mean, 24 weeks is a real turning point. I feel so close and yet so far from that time!

Our pushchair arrived at the weekend, it was great getting it all set up, I still can't believe I'll be putting a baby in it in December.

So glad lots of you are feeling movement. I feel my little girl every day but still don't feel her from the outside. Hubby definitely can't and I wonder if he ever will? :(


----------



## katestar53

Leliana said:


> Justkeeptryin - I know exactly what you mean, 24 weeks is a real turning point. I feel so close and yet so far from that time!
> 
> Our pushchair arrived at the weekend, it was great getting it all set up, I still can't believe I'll be putting a baby in it in December.
> 
> So glad lots of you are feeling movement. I feel my little girl every day but still don't feel her from the outside. Hubby definitely can't and I wonder if he ever will? :(



Ohhh how exciting, what one did you go for?


----------



## Leliana

We chose the Maxi-Cosi Elea Pushchair in black, which we ordered from Mothercare. It's part of a travel system and will match the Maxi-Cosi car seat we want to get so we can clip her car seat on if she's asleep. It has all the things I wanted (ability to have baby flat, forward facing or parent facing) plus a lovely baby nest to keep newborn warm. With the nest and the chair flat it looks like a pram too which is an added bonus for when the LO is tiny :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey everyone! Been away for ages, but wanted to report that we found out we're team :pink: today! Also I've all of a sudden been feeling loads of movement starting just yesterday, it's so crazy! Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## love1623

Yay huge congrats Scoobydrip !!


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Scooby!! :D


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news Scooby! Its a weird sensation when you start feeling the movement. Im loving it and find it more real now!


----------



## Nitengale

Yea I agree, movement does make it feel so real. :cloud9: Forgot to tell you guys I found out at the ultrasound that I also have an anterior placenta, does that mean almost all of us on this thread do??


----------



## love1623

Nitengale I dont have an anterior placenta mine is posterior but I do have a low lying placenta which I got put on pelvic rest for no BDing for me... but doctor said 90% of women with low lying placenta it will usually move up as the uterus gets bigger.. but i gotta have more ultrasounds later on to keep a look at it.. if it dont move I may need a c section ahhhh.. hopefully it moves :)

does anyone else have low lying placenta??


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Love, Im sure that Katestar has a low lying placenta too.
I think the majority of us on here do seem to have anterior placentas which is strange, it obviously is very common.
Mines is anterior but not low according to my notes.


----------



## love1623

Crazy all the things that go along with pregnancy that I had no idea about before.. But now the more I watch baby story on TV i see women with all these same stories... I am absolutely obsessed with pregnancy shows now that Im pregnant :) Ha ha my husband makes fun of me for watching them so much...

Kate - did you get diagnosed with a low lying placenta as well? I do think I remember you mentioning that...


----------



## love1623

Thanks justkeep..

I know anterior is very common as well


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Love, are you in the UK? if so theres a program on tonight at 9pm about Midwives and delivering babies. Its on BBC2


----------



## katestar53

Congrats on the scan Scooby :) 

Love - Yep I was diagnosed at my 20 week scan and like you was told it will more than likely move out of the way by birth. I have a rescan at 32 weeks to see the position. Am not too worried about it has have heard it is quite common. Am also not DTD but am still doing light exercise. My midwife seems to think is it ok. When is your next scan?


----------



## love1623

Justkeep Im from the States.. Wish I could catch that program tho seems right up my alley :)

Hi Kate.. I was told at my 20 week scan as well.. Doctor said she would rescan me before 30 weeks ... I actually read its common as well and usually moves up..
funny thing is we are both having boys and I read its common with baby boys.. of course thats just something I read who knows if it is actually true :)


----------



## Nitengale

Love: I love love love the name Ethan, it is my sons name. :cloud9:


----------



## love1623

Thanks Nitengale !! Awww You have a son named Ethan how precious!! Plus now a lil girl.. so exciting !!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks, I have a 6 year old DD named Maya too!


----------



## love1623

aww such a beautiful family.. love the name maya! :)


----------



## Leliana

I like Maya too :)

Anterior placenta here as well, although it is high up. I feel most kicks down low however they are getting quite strong now. Sometimes I get the odd one next to my belly button!


----------



## Nitengale

Leliana said:


> I like Maya too :)
> 
> Anterior placenta here as well, although it is high up. I feel most kicks down low however they are getting quite strong now. Sometimes I get the odd one next to my belly button!

Me too. I have been feeling many kicks low down and I get the occasional high one. Mostly feel her when I am sitting or laying down.


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Scooby!!!

I don't know where my placenta is but I have been feeling movements since between 17-18 weeks so I am guessing it's not anterior. Much stronger this week, going from flutters to bumps and pushes, if that makes sense. Started low but now they are happening around my bellybutton sometimes.

My scan is Monday and I am counting the minutes! Hopefully will find out what team so we can work on the name list...

I've gotten a car seat, pack-n-play with a bassinet attachment, and a diaper bag so far. Still needing a stroller and high chair, but more importantly need to build the nursery! The room we will be using needs a half-wall torn down and new wall built and the carpet replaced, not to mention removing the furniture in there and painting. The more I think about it, the more daunting it seems...baby will room with us for the first couple of months, so hopefully there's plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## Leliana

Aww I wouldn't worry crancherry, you have loads done already! I don't even have a spare bedroom yet for our little one as we currently live in a one bedroom place. Like you I am having her in with us for the first few months and hopefully by then we will be moved and sorted.

Lovely few days for me - I saw my belly move for the first time when my little lady kicked! It was amazing!

Also, I have a new bump shot from yesterday's Olympics :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120731_190129.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 13


----------



## love1623

Aww leliana !! Adorable pic !! 
How exciting you saw your belly move:)
I saw mine move Saturday for the first time. I was so amazed I was laying on my back and he kicked so hard .. Best feeling ever!

We haven't done much either to prepare for baby.. Family has got us tons of clothes an my husband and I painted the nursery.. I figured I wait till after my baby shower to actually start buying stuff.
We are definitely gonna buy our baby furniture tho before baby shower probably within the next month  I can't wait


----------



## katestar53

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Love, are you in the UK? if so theres a program on tonight at 9pm about Midwives and delivering babies. Its on BBC2

Justkeep - Watched this on record last night. Its made me really nervous about the birth now. Wasnt it awful when that poor baby was born with poo all over him and he had to be whisked off to the intensive care unit? It broke my heart, felt so sorry for the poor parents :( Im sure it will all be fine but it makes you think of all the things that can go wrong!

Nice bump pic Leliana!


----------



## Leliana

I can't watch any of those programmes. I don't know if it's because I'm in denial or because I'm worried I'm going to jinx something but I always avoid them. I remember everyone was raving about One Born Every Minute and Call the Midwife just after I had my miscarriage. Just watching the advert brought on a lot of tears. I like to think I'll be ready to watch stuff like that in a few weeks, perhaps after the 24 week mark :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I thought Itd be a good idea to watch that program on Tues night to educate myself. Well I ended up worried sick aswell about the things that can go wrong in labour. I've heard of that happening quite commonly where the babies do the toilet in the womb and swallow merconium and its dangerous.
Also that woman that didnt feel movement for over 12 hours and if she didnt go into hospital when she did the baby wouldnt have survived.
It would just be so worrying when you see lots of medical staff coming in and working on the baby to try and get its oxygen levels up and make it cry, you would wonder what was going on.

I dont know if I'll watch that program again in the coming weeks!


----------



## grenouille

It's scary when you start thinking about everything that could go wrong. I'd rather not think about it and accept that I have no control over what's going to happen.

One movie I really like and want to watch again is Babies. Has anyone seen it? I might buy it, as I heard babies love to watch it too. I don't think it focuses much on delivery (I don't really remember..) but just cute babies and the cultural differences. There are 4 babies from Japan, Mongolia, Namibia and the US. 

Lovely pic Leliana :)


----------



## Nitengale

Leliana: you look beautiful! Great bump.


----------



## crancherry

Leliana, gorgeous pic! I have been glued to the TV watching gymnastics, swimming, volleyball, etc., not normally into sports but the Olympics is just something so special!

I don't watch those labor & delivery shows anymore myself. You have to remember that in most cases they take the most harrowing scenarios to make into a show because they are the most tense and engaging, like a suspenseful movie. If they showed all of the hundreds of thousands of normal births, no one would bother to tune in anymore. If you do have to watch something, check YouTube - there are a ton of home videos of home births, water births, etc. where everything is normal and realistic :) Of course with any birth there is always pain, waiting, surprises, etc., but not in an, "OMG, what is going to happen now?" impending disaster sort of way.


----------



## Leliana

Thanks ladies for your kind words ladies! It's the first bump shot I've seen of myself where I look like I actually have a round proper baby bump :)

Crancherry, I am exactly the same. Not at all sporty but totally addicted to the Olympics. We were at the Tennis at Wimbledon on Monday, it was a brilliant atmosphere. I love gymnastics too!

Re: labour and delivery programmes - I hadn't thought about it in that way before! You are so right, giving birth is special to everyone it happens to but the most engaging television tends to be situations where you're not sure what is going to happen. I'll probably seek out a few things nearer the time to prepare myself but to be honest, I prefer reading real life stories on forums like this one :)


----------



## grenouille

You are so right crancherry :)


----------



## katestar53

You are so right Cranberry, no more of those programmes for me!

My mum bought my changing bag for me today for my birthday in 4 weeks time, its a Pink Lining one and I sooooooooooo excited :) It was in the sale so got a right old bargin as they are usually £65!!! 

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/sale/poppins-bag-blue-butterflies

Feel like I have really grown over the last few days! Think I will be the size of a house come full term. Latest bump picture below :)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8006/7700307382_45c499d71e.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Nice bump Kate! And I loooove your changing bag!


----------



## Krippy

Cute bump Kate...You look wonderful! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Saw the cutest thing ever today! I work at an animal hospital where we have an ultrasound machine, and one of the doctors I work with who is pregnant was looking at her LO, so I couldn't resist looking at mine too. Well baby just happened to be grabbing her feet with her little hands, and it was absolutely the most precious thing I've ever seen!! I'm somehow going to have to resist peeking at baby every day...how will I do it?!


----------



## Nitengale

Kate: you look so cute!!!!


Scooby: that sounds adorable!


----------



## Leliana

Kate love the bump!! Looks like your boy is baking very nicely indeed :)

Scoobydrip - that is so incredibly cute! If I had access to an ultrasound machine I'm not sure I'd be able to stop myself checking all the time ;)

ETA: Kate just checked out your changing bag - LOVE it!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great bump pic Kate, your really growing now! I love your changing bag too, very nice!

Scooby that is so adoreable, I'd be the same unable to resist checking baby all the time!

Leliana, sorry I meant to comment on your lovely bump pic too, a definite pregnancy bump now!


----------



## katestar53

Scooby - How cute!!!! If I was you I wouldalso be checking baby everyday!


----------



## grenouille

Scooby that's so cute! You're lucky :) I'd also be tempted to look at it everyday!

I loved it when I saw my baby yawn, I can't help but think about all the other cute things he or she is doing. Can't wait to be with him/her and watch every move!! 

OH felt the baby kick last night! It was so exciting :) I'm so relieved because for about 2 days earlier this week I could barely feel him/her move. 

(I wish I knew if it was a girl or a boy!! Is it okay to call a baby "it"?! Sorry I don't know these things, I'm french... lol)


----------



## love1623

Great bump Kate  
Lucky Scooby I wish I could check in on my lil guy ;-)


----------



## love1623

Here is my bump pic :)

excuse my pjs haha !

Hope everyone is feeling well & enjoy your weekend!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Krippy

Love...You have the cutest bump ever! So round and perfect!


----------



## love1623

Thanks krippy  hope your doing well !!


----------



## Nitengale

Love: sooooo cute! What a previous bump!


----------



## Nitengale

Precious I mean :haha:


----------



## katestar53

Love, what a lovely bump u have :)

We have decided too decorate the nursery today, so exciting :) Have decided to try and get everything done by the end of September so I can relax the last few months! There are so many super cute baby things out there, it is so easy to go mad, especially with clothes but am going to try to just get the basics at first and then we can always add to it as we go along :) Bought our pram last week :) it's the Mama and Papas Sola in red with the car seat then I found the carry cot 2nd hand for half the price that had only been used once, yay! 

Is everyone planning on breastfeeding! I'm going to give it a good go and hopefully try for the first few months at least :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Love, thats a cute bump, lovely and neat!


----------



## Leliana

Love - your bump is gorgeous! 

Kate I looked at the Sola too, good choice! :thumbup: I plan to breastfeed if I can and hopefully go for the full 6 months, maybe even longer. I know it may not be as simple as that but I'd like to try :) I won't feel bad if we can't though, as long as baby is happy I am too.


----------



## love1623

Thanks ladies!  

So exciting Kate !! Have so much fun !! we still got to finish painting our nursery then were gonna start shopping for baby items.. But prob won't get much till after my baby shower..

Are you gals having baby showers?


----------



## Leliana

They're not as common here in the UK but my Mum wanted to throw me one. I'll be having it sometime in late September :) I'm not sure what the gift situation will be as we're all pretty much newbies to the idea but I'm certain there will be cake and that is always good!


----------



## love1623

Aww that's so nice of your momma leliana  yes they're so fun to catch up with loved ones eat cake and celebrate your new baby !!!


----------



## Leliana

Yeah I'm definitely looking forward to having a lovely girlie day :) When are you having yours love?


----------



## love1623

My mother is throwing me one October 21st  can't wait cause then not to long after I'll finally have my baby boy in my arms


----------



## MommaDucky

We found out yesterday that we are having a beautiful stubborn boy! We couldn't get all the measurements so I get another ultrasound at my next apt for the rest, hopefully the same lady because she said if she could get a good facial shot she would throw on the 3D!!!! But the screening test all came back fine and what we did measure was right on track, he looks perfectly healthy!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations on Team Blue MommaDucky!! LOL you're little one sounds like he has bags of personality already. I know it's a little frustrating but at least you get another scan ;) So glad everything seems to be on track hon :) xx


----------



## MommaDucky

I'm excited! Our daughter gave issues at her one scan but I never got another. But this was my fourth scan do to being high risk, they just don't mess around! He gave issues with the NT screen too. LOL, I looked at my husband and said wow...we only made stubborn babies don't we...lol


----------



## love1623

Congrats mommaducky !!


----------



## katestar53

Welcome to team Blue MommaDucky!!! So pleased for you and you get to have another scan :happydance:

I would love a baby shower but the problem is that all my friends are scattered around the UK. Most of my mates/family live down in London which is where I am from but I live in the North now. Hopefully I have something that involves cake!!! Lol


----------



## Nitengale

Great news MommaDucky!!


----------



## MommaDucky

Thank you all. After four miscarriages in a row I really was nervous, this is the first time I've felt peace.


----------



## Leliana

MommaDucky said:


> Thank you all. After four miscarriages in a row I really was nervous, this is the first time I've felt peace.

That is really lovely to see, I am so happy for you xx


----------



## grenouille

Congrats on the baby boy Mommaducky!!

My mom is planning a baby shower for me. They are very common here and my family is all excited about it. It will be around mid october. So we've decided to stop buying things until then. So far we have a crib and a mattress, some reusable diapers, a baby carrier, car seat, and some second hand things from my friends like clothing, a baby bath, nursing pillow..

It's also when I hope the nursery will be done (so I can put all the gifts in there!). We bought an old house last year, we have to reinsulate the exterior walls in the baby's room (OH just emptied them so it's a huge mess right now). Then we have to finish the floors&#8230; my dad is going to help with that near the end of the summer when it's cooler&#8230; It takes a while because they can only work on weekends and I'm not much help. I'll probably paint when everything is over but for now I don't want to have to deal with all the dust (there's already enough to clean around the house!)


----------



## Leliana

Ugh, so today I'm playing silly buggers phoning my midwife and GP trying to get a letter stating I am fit to fly! I go to Portugal next week with Ryanair and even though they state you can fly up to 28 weeks without a letter, I have been advised by other travellers to get one as if I 'look pregnant' they can deny me the right to travel. I would guess lots of airline staff can't really tell the difference between a 24 week bump and a 28 week bump so I'm on the case.

In other news - one week to V day!! Some of you ladies must be very close now? How does it feel? xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Leliana, Im counting down the days until V day!
I think thats wise for you to get a letter as Ryanair out of all airlines are so damn particular about everything and anything to turn you away. I've had a bad experience with them but still use them as they really are the cheapest!
Lucky you off to Portugal, that sounds lovely!


----------



## Leliana

You are so right! I certainly wouldn't fly with them if I had ANY other option as I think they are an absolute nightmare but you are right - they are a lot cheaper! Just got off the phone with my GP surgery, they are reluctantly writing me a letter. I told them I wanted one just in case and the lady kept saying "Yes, but have you checked, do you NEED one?" I said "Um, yes because if I turn up with a massive bump and no letter they're going to ask and if I don't have one I don't want to risk my whole holiday". Is it really that difficult? Am I asking a lot? LOL!! I'm really looking forward to the break to be honest, only a week but our one final trip before LO is here :)

4 days until your V Day, that's brilliant! I'll be counting down with you, it feels like such a turning point. I can't believe we are almost there!


----------



## love1623

Hey ladies I'm just curious what is v day? 
Have a good trip leliana


----------



## MommaDucky

Viability day, at 24 weeks babies the odds of a baby surviving outside the womb are larger than the odds of the baby not. In a lot of places its also the week that doctors will try to save a baby, before they just keep the baby comfortable and let nature take its course. Its a very exciting day! The thought that well if something happens at least they can help the baby is so comforting, and the odds of surviving go up each week.


----------



## crancherry

Congrats MommaDucky!!!

FINALLY had my scan today and looks like...

Team :pink: !!!

We got our girl! I just can't believe it, still in shock :)

Everything looks healthy, measurements are good but behind about a week so we may be more like Dec. 13th...

SO relieved that everything looks good. I have been so nervous about what is going on in there, I finally feel like I can relax a little. My glucose measured high today but I get the full glucose screen next time so hopefully it was just from drinking juice on the way to the appointment.

Yay! Now to figure out how to tell our boys...
 



Attached Files:







8-6-12.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









my_girl.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw thats brilliant news Crancherry, after your two boys your having a girl x


----------



## love1623

Congrats crancherry!!! :)


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Cran! Seems to be an influx of girls lately!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations crancherry, so pleased it went well! Love the scan pics :D


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Cran!! So exciting :)


----------



## Nitengale

Cran: love the sweet pictures! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## MommaDucky

Aw congrats!!!! Its wonderful to finally get that ability to breathe again and be hopeful that this will happen instead of waiting for it to end! Congrats on the girl, they are super fun! AND oh so cute to dress up!


----------



## grenouille

Congrats crancherry!! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone - just been catching up on everything that has happened since I've been on holidays. Congratulations to everyone who has had scans. Also - there are some beautiful bump pics out there!!
Just back from our trip to the Olympics - amazing but exhausting too. Our little wriggle has been having more active spells the past week. Slightly worrying that they are mainly in the evening. I hope we won't have a nocturnal child!!
Scan is in 2 days time. Unfortunatley DH can't get time off for it as he has just started a new job so I am taking my mum. Starting to feel a little anxious again as everyone keeps asking me if I am worried about problems being found. 
On a positive note - we are booked into a Mothercare parents to be evening tomorrow. Hopefully some of the talks will be useful and we will get to try out some of the prams and look at car seats etc.


----------



## grenouille

Don't worry Lala, babies are supposedly more active at night. I know mine is, but starting to be more active at random times during the day as well :)

Lots of babies are noctural after birth anyway 

I just realised I'm still a papaya! I was at 22 weeks, now I'm 23 and I see Kate is 24 weeks and is a papaya as well! How disappointing, I thought I was suppose to be an eggplant this week ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, my baby is really active at night too and random times during the day, like right now for example Im feeling lots of movement.

Happy V day Kate, what a big achievement eh! I cant wait for Friday when I'll be 24 weeks!


----------



## katestar53

Thanks Justkeeptryin! I can't believe I am at 24 weeks, its still kinda feels surreal! In 16weeks time we will finally have our little rainbow babies in our arms :cloud9: Seems like yonks away thou, the last few weeks have gone so slowly but they say that once you get third trimester the time flies by! Hope so :wacko:


----------



## Leliana

Yay Happy V Day Kate!! 16 weeks does seem a long time in comparison to the last few slooooow weeks but I'm hoping it flies by. Plus, we're considered full-term at 37 weeks so really it's only 13 weeks and then any time from then ;)


----------



## LalaR

Congraulations on getting to v day Kate. A major milestone!! L x


----------



## katestar53

Thanks ladies, not long now for you too :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Getting a bit excited. 21 week scan tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait to see my baby again. Slightly nervous about there being a problem but thats only natural I suppose.

Got my antenatal class dates through today. I have 5 mum only afternoon classes and 3 evening couple classes starting 11th October - It all seems so near now. Also got an expectant parent evening tonight at Mothercare.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, thats something for you to look forward to then your antenatal classes. Can I ask you ladies is everyone getting them?
Noone has mentioned them to me. My set up is probably different from most mind you. Im under the care of a consultant and miscarriage clinic so I dont even see a normal midwife. Its specialist ones that I see through the clinic.


----------



## Leliana

I booked my parentcraft classes through the hospital I currently have my care with. I got a leaflet about it at my booking appointment at 8 weeks but then had to organise the rest myself. It's all free which is great and consists of three 2-hour sessions with my birthing partner (my husband). I can book in for breastfeeding classes too which I am thinking about :)

Justkeeptryin - it's worth calling the clinic and asking where your nearest parentcraft classes are. If they don't offer them they should be able to put you in touch with someone that does. Most likely it will be a local hospital or birthing centre.

ETA: Lala, just wanted to say good luck with your scan, I can't wait to hear all about it!! :D xxx


----------



## katestar53

Wooooooooooohooooooooooo so excited for you Lala :happydance::happydance::happydance: Try not too worry, all will be fine and you will get to see baby bouncing around and kicking their little legs!!! Dont worry too much if the sonographer doesnt speak much, they have to really concentrate with what they are doing which can be a bit nerve racking but once she had done all her checks she was more chatty:) Are you finding out the sex? 

My hospital dont have the free antenatal classes :( They only offer a tour around the hospital and there are no other free ones in my area :nope: So we have had to book the NCT classes, these are meant too be really good but it was pretty pricey at £140!!! But the classed are very small and it is 18 hours over a few evenings so hopefully everything will be covered. 

Justkeep -Im sure if you ask they can put you in contact with someone who can advise about classes :)


----------



## Krippy

My Dr. office does group prenatal visits starting at 24 weeks. We go every 2 weeks and do our usual visits with the Dr. or Midwife and then we stay for another 1.5 hours or so for activities and videos. We participated last time, it is for you and your partner, and it was great to have a group of women to hang out with that have babies at the same time as you. I still hang out with most of them as I started taking care of one of the little boys from the group when he was 5 months old instead of going back to work. It has been a little strange bc I felt a little out of place as I was not bringing my son but I have met a few good friends from the group. It is a great way to spend the last few months of pregnancy Dr. visits.


----------



## love1623

Hey Lalar! How did your scan go ?  can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Nitengale

Oh me too Lalar! Home everything went well. :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone.
The scan yesterday went really well. Baby was wriggling about all over the place. At first, the sonographer was trying to get a good face shot but couldn't as both hands and both feet were in the way!! He/she seems to like playing with their feet!! Growth was perfect - just under the 50th centile. Placenta is posterior and near the top which explains why I have had some movements since quite early.
I took both my parents with me as DH was at work. I was really anxious and they were like big kids waiting for santa!! We left the hospital and went and ordered our pram and car seats. Got a fantastic deal through mothercare who will price match/beat any online price you can find and then I had a 10% off coupon for the rest. We have gone for the bugaboo cameleon in dark grey and petrol with the maxi cosi pebble and then pearl car seats.
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw thats great news Lala, and a lovely scan picture too!
Its exciting to have ordered your pram and car seat. I've been looking at lots of prams now aswell, Im in a dilema over a few!


----------



## grenouille

Awesome news Lala! That's a very cute shot :)


----------



## Leliana

Congrats Lala!! Lovely scan photo, so clear!!

Thanks for the info about Mothercare too. I want the Maxi-Cosi Cabriofix Car Seat and can get it about £40 cheaper on Amazon, hopefully they'll be able to match it :)


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Lala! Congrats on the great scan!


----------



## Nitengale

Lalar your LO is so cute. So happy it went well. My LO was the exact same way. We couldn't get a good face short because her hands were in the way and she had her feet up close to her a head most of the time. So cute!


----------



## love1623

Congrats Lalar ! Beautiful pic


----------



## FeLynn

just popping in to see how you ladies are doing? I hope all is well! some may remember me and others may not. I had my 3rd loss in June 2012, I was due to have my princess in Dec 2012. Its been hard but I still would like to see how you ladies are doing with your pregnancies!


----------



## Krippy

Good to see you Felynn! Hope you are doing well hun! Thanks for checking up on us! ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Felynn, its nice to see you stop by and I understand it must be very difficult for you when you think what should still be. How are you, have you had any tests done to find reasons for your losses?
I luckily got tests after my two losses which revealed blood clotting to be the problem. This time around Im on clexane injections each day along with a low dose aspirin and its working.
I really hope you have another successful pregnancy soon x


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Lala so happy for you :happydance: 

FeLynn - Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Felynn, its nice to see you stop by and I understand it must be very difficult for you when you think what should still be. How are you, have you had any tests done to find reasons for your losses?
> I luckily got tests after my two losses which revealed blood clotting to be the problem. This time around Im on clexane injections each day along with a low dose aspirin and its working.
> I really hope you have another successful pregnancy soon x

Hi I am hanging in there. I am still so angry about my loss, I just cant seem to accept what has happened. No I havent had any testing my dr feels its bad luck b/c I have kids. I just dont understand why I hav had 3 losses in 8 months. If its going to keep happening then I rather just be done with it, I can not endure another loss. Thanks, I hope your pregnancy continues to go well:hugs:hang in there sticky baby:flower:


----------



## Leliana

Thinking of you FeLynn xxx :hugs:


----------



## Miss1997

Im due 3rd of december with a little boy :D xx


----------



## Leliana

Welcome Miss1997 :) I'm also due on the 3rd of December with a little girl! xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

FeLynn said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi Felynn, its nice to see you stop by and I understand it must be very difficult for you when you think what should still be. How are you, have you had any tests done to find reasons for your losses?
> I luckily got tests after my two losses which revealed blood clotting to be the problem. This time around Im on clexane injections each day along with a low dose aspirin and its working.
> I really hope you have another successful pregnancy soon x
> 
> Hi I am hanging in there. I am still so angry about my loss, I just cant seem to accept what has happened. No I havent had any testing my dr feels its bad luck b/c I have kids. I just dont understand why I hav had 3 losses in 8 months. If its going to keep happening then I rather just be done with it, I can not endure another loss. Thanks, I hope your pregnancy continues to go well:hugs:hang in there sticky baby:flower:Click to expand...

Felynn, it must be even more frustrating that you've had successful pregnancies and now having recurrent losses. But Ive came to realise after speaking to lots of people that this can happen and it can be the likes of blood clotting that can just start. Or a low progesterone problem.
After my second loss I was angry when I realised that I coul'dve got private testing even after my first. A place close to me does testing for not much money at all. If I were you Id push your doctor for testing and if no luck look into getting the blood tests privately. Its too heart breaking to keep going through it.
Im also on the pregnancy after recurrent losses section of this forum and there are so many women in the same boat as you ie they already have children then recurrent losses and tests have revealed underlying problems. Good luck in whatever you decide x


----------



## Miss1997

Leliana said:


> Welcome Miss1997 :) I'm also due on the 3rd of December with a little girl! xxx

:) , i sent you a friend request , congrats on your little girl :D xx


----------



## love1623

Sorry to hear of your loss Felynn.. I would def try to get some testing done! Stay positive if you need anything we are here to talk  

Congrats miss1997!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sorry , forgot to say congratulations to Miss 1997. Nice to see a new recruit!


----------



## Miss1997

Thank you :) <3


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: Felynn. I will say some prayers for you Hun. I agree with the other ladies, I would try to get some testing done. I also had miscarried after I had my DD. it was so confusing. But I have hope you will find your answers sweetie. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

Miss1997: huge congrats on having a boy and WELCOME to the pack! I am having a girl and am due December 17th.


----------



## FeLynn

Justkeeptryin said:


> FeLynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi Felynn, its nice to see you stop by and I understand it must be very difficult for you when you think what should still be. How are you, have you had any tests done to find reasons for your losses?
> I luckily got tests after my two losses which revealed blood clotting to be the problem. This time around Im on clexane injections each day along with a low dose aspirin and its working.
> I really hope you have another successful pregnancy soon x
> 
> Hi I am hanging in there. I am still so angry about my loss, I just cant seem to accept what has happened. No I havent had any testing my dr feels its bad luck b/c I have kids. I just dont understand why I hav had 3 losses in 8 months. If its going to keep happening then I rather just be done with it, I can not endure another loss. Thanks, I hope your pregnancy continues to go well:hugs:hang in there sticky baby:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Felynn, it must be even more frustrating that you've had successful pregnancies and now having recurrent losses. But Ive came to realise after speaking to lots of people that this can happen and it can be the likes of blood clotting that can just start. Or a low progesterone problem.
> After my second loss I was angry when I realised that I coul'dve got private testing even after my first. A place close to me does testing for not much money at all. If I were you Id push your doctor for testing and if no luck look into getting the blood tests privately. Its too heart breaking to keep going through it.
> Im also on the pregnancy after recurrent losses section of this forum and there are so many women in the same boat as you ie they already have children then recurrent losses and tests have revealed underlying problems. Good luck in whatever you decide xClick to expand...

I have pushed my dr and he still refuses. I am very angry with him. When I first got pregnant I had my HCG & progesterone levels checked. HCG was okay but my progesterone went from a 13 to an 11 and that was at the end of my 4th week. My dr wasn't concerned and wouldn't do any more blood work. I am angry with myself b/c clearly I was able to make babies and carry them and now for unknown reasons I cant stay pregnant. I am about to change insurance companies so that way I can find a better obgyn that will actually listen to me.


----------



## grenouille

Welcome and congrats Miss1997!

---
I'm so sorry for what you are going through Felynn. If it's any comfort, I miscarried twice within a couple of months and the doctor wouldn't do anything. And now I'm pregnant and everything is going perfectly well so far. I was so sure I was going to miscarry. I really hope you get a doctor that will listen to you, but if not, keep hope. I know it's hard. I wish you a healthy baby very soon. xo


----------



## Leliana

It's my V day today :D

I cannot tell you how good it feels to be here....!


----------



## Miss1997

Leliana said:


> It's my V day today :D
> 
> I cannot tell you how good it feels to be here....!

Its mine to :) congrats on your v day :D :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Welcome Miss1997!!

Congrats leliana and miss1997 on getting to v day!! A major milestone.

FeLynn, I really hope that you manage to find a supportive doctor who will investigate your losses. It may be something really easily fixed. I hope you will get your sticky BFP very soon.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations to Leliana and Miss1997 on getting to V day, its brilliant isnt it. You can start to relax that little bit more x


----------



## Leliana

Definitely - to be honest, I never thought I'd get here. To know that my little one has a chance of life without me just proves how far I've come. Feel quite emotional about it but really really happy. I can feel her wriggling around which makes me smile even more :D

Next step - third trimester! :thumbup:


----------



## grenouille

Yay, I've reached V day as well :happydance:

Time seems to be so slow now! I want to be in my 3rd trimester


----------



## Leliana

Congrats Grenouille!! :D

We are so close to third trimester now and then we're on the home straight until birth!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congrats Greenouille.

Thats how I feel too, cant wait to get to 3rd tri and be on the home straight!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations grenouille!!

Still 16 days to v day for me......


----------



## katestar53

Congrats to the V Day ladies, so exciting :happydance: Im so happy to be at almost 25 weeks but I cant help but worry about every little thing :( I think when you have suffered with a miscarriage it kinda takes away the innocence if you know what I mean. My friends that have never suffered from MC certainly didnt worry as much as I do. 

Welcome Miss1997, glad to have you join us :)

Roll on 3rd tri.......


----------



## grenouille

I know what you mean kate.. 

My friend is pregnant for the first time, she's 20 weeks right now and last week she was in our hometown (she lives 10 hours away) and her family had a baby shower for her since she won't be around until after she has her baby. It made me so anxious, I wouldn't want to have a baby shower so early. Of course I didn't say anything about it.


----------



## love1623

Congrats on V day ladies  I can't wait till I'm there with you !! 
I'm the same way girls I worry about everything .. If baby hasnt moved enough everything .. Miscarriages def make you worry so much more


----------



## Leliana

I still worry every day. I am convinced I'll see blood at some point, it's almost like I can't quite believe I've got this far without major problems. I had spotting around week 5 but other than this has been a fairly standard pregnancy in most respects. I am trying to be much more positive in my outlook. I still worry something will go wrong but reaching 24 weeks was really pivotal for me as my little one now has a chance, no matter how small, of making it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I think we're all in the same boat ladies. I've been so anxious throughout this pregnancy always expecting to see blood aswell, every trip to the toilet Im anxious. It all just seems to be too good to be true at times.
I definetely agree that reaching 24 weeks is a major milestone as our babies have a good chance now. My mum was just speaking to a colleague of hers yesterday who was telling her of someone she knows whos little boy was born at 26 weeks gestation. He is now 3 years old and doing fine.

People who have never experienced a miscarriage just seem to sail through their pregnancies but its a completely different matter for those of us that have.


----------



## Leliana

Justkeeptryin - that is amazing about your Mum's colleague. Definitely helps give me hope :) Thanks for sharing xxx

I definitely agree about the blood too, every trip to the toilet is scary. It's funny how much your view about blood can change. Once upon a time, seeing blood was a minor nuisance (oh joy, started my period again!) whereas now I'm borderline phobic about seeing it.

What I will say is that I have never taken a moment of this pregnancy for granted. I have embraced it fully and this child could not be more loved or more wanted. We are definitely all the same in that respect :)


----------



## crancherry

Leliana said:


> Justkeeptryin - that is amazing about your Mum's colleague. Definitely helps give me hope :) Thanks for sharing xxx
> 
> I definitely agree about the blood too, every trip to the toilet is scary. It's funny how much your view about blood can change. Once upon a time, seeing blood was a minor nuisance (oh joy, started my period again!) whereas now I'm borderline phobic about seeing it.
> 
> What I will say is that I have never taken a moment of this pregnancy for granted. I have embraced it fully and this child could not be more loved or more wanted. We are definitely all the same in that respect :)

Exactly!!! 

Congrats to all the ladies who have reached V-day, we don't really celebrate an equivalent in the US (that I'm aware of) but I will anyway since I know what it is now! Three days away for me now :)


----------



## Nitengale

Wow congrats everybody who has hit V-day and to those who are close! It must feel so great to get there!

So here is my 22 week bump, its huge i know :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo(12).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## love1623

beautiful bump Nitengale :) perfect and round!


----------



## Leliana

Luscious bump Nitengale! Looks absolutely wonderful hun :)

Ladies I'm off on my hols for a week so won't be back here for a little while. Hope things goes well for you over the next few days and I'll look forward to catching up when I get back xxx


----------



## grenouille

Lovely bump Nitengale!!

Have a great time Leliana :)


----------



## grenouille

How is everyone doing?

I have a 3 cm stretch mark under my belly  I don't want to complain about ANYTHING because I'm so grateful I'm pregnant, but I find it a bit harder to be grateful about stretch marks!! I can live with this one but I hope I won't get too many... it's already getting bigger and bigger everyday.

I've been moisturizing a lot, and putting cocoa butter on my belly pretty much every night, but I guess there's only so much moisturizing can do.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Greenouille, I know what you mean about being so grateful and not wanting to moan BUT Im the same worrying about getting stretch marks. Ive been rubbing bio-oil every night and fingers crossed Ive not got any so far but Im expecting to get them! My stomachs really big and stretched now, it feels quite tight at times and rock solid.


----------



## Nitengale

Oh yes the joys of stretch marks :nope:

I got a few with my DD but I didn't see them until after I had her. And after a while they were barely visible. Hoping I can use those same stretch marks this time and not acquire new ones. :haha:

Tomorrow we leave on a 2 week RV trip to Canada to see DH's family. She would interesting. I will try and jump on when I can to see how you ladies are doing. Hope all is well.


----------



## crancherry

Nitengale said:


> Oh yes the joys of stretch marks :nope:
> 
> I got a few with my DD but I didn't see them until after I had her. And after a while they were barely visible. Hoping I can use those same stretch marks this time and not acquire new ones. :haha:

Yes I had been hoping the same with my second, but I guess I carried differently as I went almost until the end without any new ones and then in last week or two got new ones :( This time I feel like I am carrying much higher than the others so I am pretty sure I am doomed to new ones again. At least they fade over time and are eventually not too visible (color-wise at least). I didn't realize that would be the case on the first go-round, and was so horrified thinking I would look like that forever :) It is worth it of course, but I admit I am jealous of those ladies that never get any.


----------



## grenouille

It's a really slow day at work, so I finally got around to take some belly shots... ! : )


----------



## love1623

I use cocoa butter daily hoping I dont get any.. but I know its all a part of pregnancy and Im so happy just to be pregnant :) 
beautiful bump grenouille :)

hope everyone is feeling well !

Kate i forgot when did they say they would check your placenta again to see if it had moved up?
I went to doctor today everything was right on track lil Ethan is measuring a week ahead
and they said they check my placenta when I was 28 weeks


----------



## grenouille

Love, you are right. I'm just so happy to be pregnant, I should just accept that I'm going to get stretch marks... and hopefully they'll fade soon enough.


----------



## LalaR

I've come to accept stretch marks are inevitable. To date most of mine are on my boobs!!! Up 3 cup sizes so far! One or two new ones on my upper abdomen this week and they are really itchy.

New movements for me the last couple of days. Instead of the gentle tickly sensations I have had up to now, I am getting these heavy thudding sensations deep inside like the baby is doing somersaults. Very bizarre.

How is everyone else doing with the movements? Have all of you ladies with anterior placentas started feeling anything yet?


----------



## Nitengale

Love your cute bump Grenouille! :thumbup:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Have a great trip Nitengale, its sounds like it will be brilliant.

Nice bump pic Greenouille..

Lala, I have an anterior aswell and started feeling movement 22 weeks on the dot. Im loving it now as Im feeling really strong kicks and punches, its very reassuring


----------



## grenouille

I have an anterior placenta as well and I'm feeling stronger kicks since around 22 weeks I think. OH even felt it! I think my placenta must be high, because I feel the kicks mostly under my belly.

I've been drinking ice cold water to make it move more and it's working! Although he/she then takes their revenge and kick me in the bladder! I already have a small bladder, and now I feel like I ALWAYS have to go! :dohh:


----------



## MommaDucky

I'm a couple days away from the viability mark! So excited! Its one of those milestones that seemed so far away.


----------



## LalaR

Great news MommaDucky. Next milestone is 3rd trimester!! I still have 8 days to v day.


----------



## love1623

Congrats mommaducky !


----------



## MommaDucky

Little man gets super active with cold water too! lol. 

I'm looking forward to being in the homeward stretch. When does that begin 27wks? I have read anywhere from 26-29wks. I wish they just had a specific thing.


----------



## katestar53

Love - I have my next scan in 6 weeks at 32 weeks, fingers crossed it's moved out the way as really want a natural 
birth! 

Lovely bump pic Grenouille :)
Have a great trip Nitengale :)

I've been using Bio-oil as well so hopefully it will keep me stretch mark free but we shall see! Am really starting to feel big now, sleeping I'd becoming uncomfortable, might have to invest in a pregnancy pillow, anyone have one they can recommend?


----------



## LalaR

Hi Kate,
I got a dream genii pillow but so far it has been too warm at night for me to be able to use it regularly as it hugs round your middle, under your bump then goes between your legs. The other think I have noticed with it is that it is very difficult to turn in bed with it as the bit that goes under your waist/bump needs moved to the other side. I suppose all pillows will be a little awkward though. The dream genii was really comfy when I did try it. I hope this helps. L x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I was considering a pregnancy pillow aswell as I just cannot sleep at night so uncomfortable and restless. I'll need to have a look at that pillow, thanks Lala!


----------



## love1623

Thanks for info Kate! I have my next scan at 28 weeks so I pray mine has moved as well cause I also would rather deliver naturally !  time will tell

Ladies my husband got me a extra long pillow I lay kinda propped up on with one leg and then I put a regular pillow in being me and that works wonders for me


----------



## grenouille

I do the same as Love, just a regular long pillow. The nights are finally a bit cooler so I just started using my long pillow. The bed feels a lot smaller now, poor OH! ;)


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies!

I am back from my hols! Had a lovely time but I must say I have felt extremely tired! It is just kicking in how absolutely 'pregnant' I really am and that I can't do all the things I usually do. I'm not sure I'd travel by plane at this time again, it was uncomfortable at times. Also, my little one either loves flying or hates it - either way it certainly makes her active. She kicks me soooo much now, it's so lovely and reassuring.

I noticed you guys have been talking about stretch marks. I used to be a big girl and have a fair amount anyway from my younger years. I think I must be stretching back into my old body as so far I haven't had a single new one. I'm not too fussed though as I know I am prone to them and expect them. I'm not one to show my midriff off too much anyway and my hubby loves me stretch marks and all ;)

Grenouille - what a beautiful bump! You look lovely :)


----------



## grenouille

Thanks Leliana!

Glad you had a nice time! I can't wait to get some days off in 2 weeks, we're just going to rent a cottage 3 hours away from here by car and relax :) 

I was looking at my stretch mark this morning and I kind of like it! lol It's not huge and there's only one (for now) and it looks kind of badass, like a little scar or something. lol I sound ridiculous.


----------



## LalaR

Leliana, glad you had a nice holiday. What was bad about the flights? I am asking as we have a short 5 day holiday booked for when I am 28 weeks and have a 3 1/2 h flight each way.


----------



## Leliana

Lala - the biggest problem for me was simply Ryanair! The actual flight wasn't too bad although I did have back ache (Ryanair don't have lumbar support for your lower back and I felt it) however the bigger problem was queueing in the airport for long stretches, especially today in Faro airport. My legs and back hurt a LOT. As with all Ryanair flights there was a lot of pushing and shoving to board the plane and no one seemed particularly bothered that I am clearly pregnant! I found it a little difficult squeezing my bump down the aisle today and got a dirty look but that was probably a one off. I think Ryanair just bug the crap out of me lol!! Mostly it was the airport that made things difficult so my advice for you would be to take it easy and sit down where you can. If I couldn't find a chair I just sat on the floor ;)


----------



## LalaR

We are flying Ryanair too. It was by far the cheapest option although I hate having to use them. I have a small lumbar cushion to take for the flights. The main worry I have is being allowed to board as i have heard if you look over 32 weeks they can refuse boarding even if you have all the health forms completed. I look huge already so what I will. E like in another 5 weeks is anyone's guess. DH thinks I should take my crutches with me to make sure I am able to get a seat when I need one!!


----------



## Leliana

I wore the biggest baggiest trousers and a huge baggy t-shirt on my flight. In my normal clothes I look hugely and obviously pregnant but in baggy stuff, I merely look round lol! I was worried about being refused too as how likely is it that Ryanair staff can tell the difference? However, no one asked me about it at all. I had a letter from my doctor, plus all sorts of photocopies of maternity dates etc but never actually showed them to anyone. Be prepared but don't worry too much, if you have all the forms they cannot refuse you - it states quite clearly you can fly over 28 weeks with permission from your doctor. I was all prepared to argue my case and I am not a nice pregnant lady when I'm angry hehe ;)

I like the idea of the crutches!! I am just being moany really, I was so pleased of the break and despite Ryanair's issues they ARE the cheapest. I hope you have a lovely time hun xx


----------



## grenouille

Since last night.. I can see my belly moving! It's so funny! I just can't wait to play with my baby and actually SEE him or her kicking! :D


----------



## LalaR

How exciting grenouille! Congrats on reaching the 100 days to go point. Double figures from tomorrow!


----------



## Leliana

Ooh how exciting Grenouille - can't wait for double figures myself and I'm only a day behind you :)


----------



## Leliana

My hubby felt baby kick for the first time this morning :)


----------



## katestar53

How exciting Leliana :) Its so magical, I think it really hit home for my OH that there is an actual baby in there! He had tears in his eyes, was a lovely moment :)

Have almost finished the nursery. Went to Ikea on Thursday and bought our changing table and some other bits and bobs. We have some jungle/safari stickers to put up as well but we have to wait a month for the paint to cure. Am so glad its all coming together. Not got much left to get now. 

Hope everyone has a lovely w'end :)


----------



## grenouille

Yay, very exciting Leliana! :)

I love it when OH can feel it kick, and we had a good laugh the other night when we actually saw my belly moving :)

I'm jealous that your nursery is almost done Kate! I'm a bit stressed out about ours. My dad was suppose to come here to start the floors this weekend but he can't. I can't blame him, I'm so thankful for everything he is doing... And then once that's done we also have to insulate and finish the 2 exterior walls. OH should start insulating tomorrow. Than we still have to paint, varnish the floors, decorate a bit, etc... !! We might just hire someone to do it, it could be done much sooner since my dad can only work on the weekends and I feel bad that he has so much to do. 

I wanted to paint some things on the wall but I'm not sure I'll have time or feel like doing it when it's time. Now would be the best time..

Have a great weekend everyone. :)


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies. I haven't posted in a while. Hope everyone is doing well and growing those little miracles. 

I can't believe we are all gearing up to enter third trimester. 

Congrats to all the vdays and to ones that are coming up.


----------



## FeLynn

glad to see you ladies are doing well! cant help but to check you guys out!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks FeLynn! Hope you are doing well hun! Think of you lots!

I love it when OH can feel bubs too! It has been kicking like crazy...The other night he counted and felt it move 20x in 5 minutes. It was insane. Was also a the doctors on Friday and it was kicking the doppler. We def. had a giggle about that! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Leliana

Thanks ladies. It was very special! I feel her move all the time with very defined kicks but until now every time DH put his hand on my belly she stopped moving. Yesterday he felt her twice and the second time was enough for him to pull his hand away in shock lol :)

I love reading about all your nursery plans. I can't wait until we are finally moved in to a two bedroom place so we can get cracking. As we rent there's not much chance we can paint but I have seen some removable wall stickers I like in JoJoMamanBebe :)

Countdown to 3rd trimester ladies - Kate you're first!


----------



## katestar53

Thanks Leliana, When does thrid tri actually start? Is it 27 or 28 weeks?

What everyones plans on bedding? Its going to be cold when our LOs arrive and I am very confused about what to use. I really like the look of the sleeping bags that these might be too big for a newborn. I bought a swaddle blanket from John Lewis today but its quite thin. 

grenouille - Sounds like you have lots left to do sweetie :( Might be easier for someone to come and do it all for you, then you can just sit back and not worry about it. Once that is done you can start on all the fun stuff :)

Lala - Purchased a Dream Genie pillow today, just woken from a nap and its AMAZING :) Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## grenouille

Kate,

According to this site https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php my 3rd trimester starts sept 2, so that would be at 27 weeks, which means you're very close :)


----------



## Leliana

Kate - I would say 27 weeks too :) You are so so close!

I am also not sure what to do about bedding in December. I have a couple of sleeping bags but I think they're going to be too small right at the beginning. I was thinking of using thicker blankets (acrylic cellular) to start with and move onto sleeping bags as soon as I can. Plus I'll be putting baby in body suits with a sleepsuit over the top so the layers should help.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I keep thinking aswell how this is going to be a winter baby so needs to be snug. I bought a lovely snow suit/pram suit from Next for bringing it home from hospital.
With regards to bedding I know that my sister swore by the sleeping bags/grow bags as they stop the baby wriggling and pulling blankets over their head. Im sure they come in different togs anyway. I know Mamas and Papas have a good range but they are expensive. I find TK Maxx brilliant for them.
The thing is aswell you dont want to over do it and make them too warm in bed as Ive read its better for them to be too cool than too warm as its dangerous. probably just going to be trial and error.
I have a couple of people knitting for me too which I think will be lovely in winter, hand knitted cardigans, bootees and mittens. I love hand knitted things but I know some people dont.

Im really keen to get out and about walking with the pram aswell but with it being winter who knows how the weather will be. People say that it is a nice time of year to have a new born though as you will be nice and cosy indoors and by the time next Spring and Summer comes along the baby will be more alert and fun to take it places. I cant wait, Im excited just thinking about it. Cant believe we are approaching 3rd tri. Im definetely considering 27 weeks to be it!


----------



## Leliana

Justkeeptryin - I am thinking along the same lines as you, trial and error is the way forward. I have sleeping bags in two different togs - a thicker one for winter and a lighter one for summer/during the day. Our bedroom does quite chilly at night but who knows, little one may prefer to be cool. With it still being summer it's so odd thinking of having these babies in the middle of winter, possibly when it's snowing! I am so looking forward to cosy times inside the house with our little one. :cloud9:

Today is a strange day for me. It is the due date of the baby I lost at Christmas time. I feel so blessed to be carrying my little girl but I can't help but feel overwhelmed with some of the other feelings I have towards that time. I still get upset about it. I will be pleased when today has passed and I can let go a little more. I don't mean to bring anyone down by saying this but I know that you ladies understand. :flower:


----------



## love1623

Hi ladies !! Hope everyone is feeling well  
My dh felt our lil one move a few weeks agO and he jumped back and smiled he couldn't believe it! Ha 
I've read on whattoexpect.com and babycenter.com third trimester starts at 28 weeks. But I'll take 27 cause it's sooner hahA...
Leliana I'm very sorry your having a rough day.. But you have every right to grieve a lil.. Big hugs sweetie
Justkeeptryin I'm also glad to Be having a winter baby so while he is a newborn we can snuggle inside together


----------



## LalaR

Glad you like the dream genii kate. I have used mine all night the last couple of nights and I managed a whole 4h without waking or moving which is very unusual. At least the nights are a little cooler now.

I have decided to go down the sleeping bag route and have a couple of 2.5 tog ones so far with another on order. I have got 2 from mamas and papas which were half price in the sale and are really good quality. I assume if it is really cold we just put the baby in a vest and sleepsuit too. 

Hope you are ok leliana. I have passed one of my angel due dates so far with another coming up in the next 6 weeks or so, so I know exactly how you feel. It is ok to grieve for what might have been. L x


----------



## Leliana

Thank you Love and Lala for your kind words. Yesterday passed peacefully. I had built it up in my head but it was actually fine and I feel somewhat better today. *hugs to you both*

Is anyone else here Rhesus Negative? Had a bit of a surprise at my 16 week appointment when they told me my blood group is A- as both my parents are positive! I knew it was possible but didn't expect it at all! I am trying to chase up my midwife today to book me in for an Anti-D injection as I think we're supposed to have them around 28 weeks? Another exciting event for me to look forward to lol!!


----------



## katestar53

Leliana said:


> Thank you Love and Lala for your kind words. Yesterday passed peacefully. I had built it up in my head but it was actually fine and I feel somewhat better today. *hugs to you both*
> 
> Is anyone else here Rhesus Negative? Had a bit of a surprise at my 16 week appointment when they told me my blood group is A- as both my parents are positive! I knew it was possible but didn't expect it at all! I am trying to chase up my midwife today to book me in for an Anti-D injection as I think we're supposed to have them around 28 weeks? Another exciting event for me to look forward to lol!!

Leliana - Im glad yesterday passed peacefully for you and it wont be long till you have your LO in your arms :) Im Rhesus Negative also, found out at my booking in appointment. I have my jab next week! I also had to have the Glucose test last Friday as my Mum is diabetic. I seem to have it all! Hopefully the 3rd Tri will be as smooth running as the 2nd tri as have been feeling great since about 14 weeks, fingers crossed for us all!

Finally in 3rd tri, cant beleive I am here. I really never thought I would get here :) Only 13 weeks to go, hope its flies by as quick as 2nd tri!!!

Me and my OH decided to have a 3D/4D scan and we are booked in 2morrow for 6:30pm :happydance::happydance: OH paid for it for my birthday present :) Its so expensive but am so excited to see Harvey again :) We get a DVD and 4 photos. I just felt that my 20 weeks scan was very rushed and I didnt really get to see the baby in much detail so am looking forward to some bonding time.


----------



## grenouille

Leliana, glad you are ok. *hugs*

Congrats Kate on reaching 3rd tri! So exciting. I can't believe we're all so close!

2nd trimester went by really quick, but the last 2 weeks have been feeling like an eternity to me. It's been really hot here (when it usually gets cooler at the end of the summer) and I really just want fall to arrive so I can sleep a little better. I just generally have more energy in the fall. And I can't wait for 3rd tri! 

You all have me wonder what I should use to keep my baby warm in the canadian winter now, I hadn't really thought about it yet! :dohh: I'll have to ask my mom and friends. I had never heard of the sleeping bags. Also, my dad's an electrician and will be installing new heaters in our room and in the baby's room, so that's good. I'm also glad to be having a winter baby, we can just stay in all day and I won't have to worry too much about shoveling snow and all.. ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

:hugs: to you Leliana, its only natural how you feel when a due date comes up. I found it difficult the end of last year.

Kate, thats exciting that you have a 3/4D scan booked. I hope you get good pictures. Its amazing how it can actually look exactly like your baby when it is born if you get a really good face shot.
I also have a scan tomorrow. Its a growth scan which they want to start doing due to my double womb. Im very lucky that I get to see the baby again without having to pay. 
I asked about having the glucose test as I was starting to worry about gestational diabetes due to my snoring. Apparently Im snoring terrible and I read online it can be a sign of GD. I asked my consultant and he said its normal and not to worry. Also that they wouldnt do the glucose test unless I had a family history of such as yourself with your mum.
They said that the growth scans would show up anything untoward aswell such as if the baby is bigger than average it can be a sign.


----------



## grenouille

It's funny, here they do the glucose test for everyone. I had mine a couple of weeks ago and haven't heard back so I guess that's good news.

And yes! Kate your scan should be really exciting!! :happydance: When was your birthday??


----------



## katestar53

Good luck for 2morrow Justkeeptryin, how often are you having the growth scans? Dont worry about the snoring, Im snoring like a tropper at the moment! Pregnancy makes us women so attractive! 

Grenouille - Sleeping bags are meant to be really good. I don't think you can use them straight away but am planning on using them from about 3 months. Its meant to be safer for the baby and a lower risk of SIDS, its because they can't wiggle down and suffocate. Have a look at the link below, im sure they will have something similar in Canada :) My birthday is on Saturday :)

https://www.gro.co.uk/Grobag-Baby-Sleep-Bags.html


----------



## Leliana

Thanks for your kindness ladies :hugs:

Kate - glad to hear someone else is Rhesus neg! We get all the glamorous fun ;) Hope your glucose test goes well, I am not booked in for that one but I worry every time I go to see my midwife as I eat soooo many sweets! I managed to get my Anti-D injection booked for 28 weeks, not majorely looking forward to it but I am getting used to being poked and prodded on a regular basis.

I can't wait to see pics from your 4D scan. I am really tempted to book one too! Please tell us all about it :)

Ooh all this talk of winter and babies has me so excited now. I can't wait to be curled up with a mug of hot chocolate and my LO whilst it snows outside. Bliss!


----------



## crancherry

Hello all, have been really busy lately but just wanted to pop in and catch up. I can't believe we are all so close to 3rd tri! Such a short time from now and we will have our little bundles to cuddle up with :) 

I am excited for a winter baby, we are in Texas so winters here are not too harsh but we have had a few icy/snowy ones in recent years. I love having a nice fire to cozy up to! My last was born in July and it was SO HOT to go anywhere with him, you don't realize how much heat the two of you put off together until you are out holding him on a July day! 

I will have my glucose test next Tues., it's standard to test everyone here. A little nervous since I had a sugar positive urine sample at the last visit, but hopefully that was due to the grapefruit juice I drank before the sono to try to make LO move :blush:

Hope everyone is feeling well :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, my growth scan went well. The baby weighs approx 2pounds 1 oz and I got to see the clearest view ever of the little face it was amazing. I couldnt believe how clear it was for it not being a 3D scan.
My next growth scan is in 3 weeks time at 30 weeks.
The consultant was speaking to me about watching out for any signs of preterm labour such as bleeding or leaking fluid.
Also the high possibility that I will need a c-section. They think that due to my double womb and two cervixes that my cervix may not contract properly and end up in a section anyway so an elective c-section may be best. Im really swaying towards that idea now as much as I do worry about the recovery.

Leliana that sounds perfect to me, a hot chocolate, snuggling with the baby and snow outside. I cant wait. We will all have the best Christmas presents ever.

Cant wait to hear how you get on Kate and hopefully see pics!


----------



## grenouille

Thanks Kate! I did a quick search and realized we have them in Canada, I just never really paid attention and didn't know if they were good. Now I'll look into them :)
And happy birthday in advance! You should have had your 4D scan now, hope it went well!

Justkeeptrying, 2 lbs 1 oz seems pretty good! Very exciting that you got to see a clear shot of your baby's face :) Hope everything goes well for the rest of your pregnancy.

I hope your glucose test goes well Crancherry. I don't know if what you have to drink is the same as we have here (very sweet orange stuff that tastes like a melted orange mr freeze), but it's gross! ;)


----------



## crancherry

Thanks Grenouille, yes I can't eat or drink anything after midnight the night before and I have to drink a bottle of the orange stuff (yuk!) an hour before the test. Luckily it's at 9:30 and not later, I am going to be starving by the time it's over!

Justkeep, sorry you will likely have to go with a C-section. But at least you will know what to look forward to. Hoping your LO stays in as long as it takes to finish baking!

Kate, that's a wonderful birthday present, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## LalaR

Glad your scan went well justkeep. It is amazing how good the scan quality is these days. I know the thought of a section is awful but if it keeps you and your little one safe then it has to be a good thing.

I had the first of my midwife appointments today. A major milestone too - V day!! Yipee!!!


----------



## katestar53

Morning ladies :)

Justkeep - Glad your scan went well. Try not to worry about the C-Section. My friend had one and she said the recovery isnt that bad. She was driving again after two weeks and back at the gym after 4 weeks! It must be reassuring that they are keeping a close eye on you :)

Lala - Congrats on your V-DAY :happydance::happydance::happydance: So exciting :) 

Crancherry - Hope your test goes well. That organge stuff is gross but I just imagined it was nice cocktail and then downed it! Classy, lol!

Well, Harvey didnt want to play yesterday for the scan. He had his arms in front of his face and his legs where up near his face as well! The sonographer had me doing star jumps and drinking coke to try to get him to move his arms down but he was moving his arms so quickly and waving his little legs in the air she couldnt get a clear picture, lol! I did catch a glimpse of his nose in 3d and it definately looks like his Dads nose! He then was sucking his thumb and yawning, so cute! My heart just melted :) So we are going back 2morrow to try again. Hopefully he will be a bit more chilled so we can get a good shot! 

She also said my placenta was still low but has now moved to posterior. But he is facing inwards in a breech position so am not feeling his movements too much. Hopefully he turns around as I dont want a back to back labour :( 

Hope everyone is ok :)

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies! Hope you're all feeling well today!

Crancherry - my friend lives in Texas too and said that Winter is usually mild. However for the last few years there has been quite a few snowstorms! One was so bad it stopped her DH getting to her for Xmas Day (he was in Arkansas at the time). You are so right about Summer births, I have felt so hot and bothered this summer, I can't imagine giving birth/having a newborn.

Justkeeptryin - I'm really pleased your scan went well, I hear that a C section isn't anywhere near as bad as it used to be. There seem to be loads of positive stories on this forum from women who have had them. Recovery can take time but then the same can be said of vaginal delivery. So pleased you are getting all lots of scans to keep an eye on things :) 

Lala - hooray for your V Day!!! :D It really is such a special day! I have definitely relaxed somewhat since mine. Every day from now on your LO is getting stronger and stronger!

Kate - hehe, cheeky Harvey! Obviously he didn't feel like performing ;) Did you get a free rescan? I hear a lot of them offer you a rescan if baby doesn't cooperate. I bet it was so amazing seeing his face and little nose, makes you fall in love all over again :cloud9: I really really want one now!

No massive news from me just getting frustrated with aches and pains!! Also my little girl has taken to be incredibly active just as I go to bed. I can feel her dancing about and it is taking me over an hour to fall asleep!! Cheeky minx ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope your all well.

Thanks for the reassurance about c-sections. Kate that exactly what I like to hear being able to drive after 2 weeks and excericising after 4!
I want to be able to get out and about with my pram and excercise.

Thats a pity about your scan. The exact same thing happened to my friends sister in law. She went for her 3D scan at 27 weeks and the baby would not move its hands from its face. They had to go back for a free rescan the following week and got much better views!
How cute though sucking its thumb and yawning, I felt my heart melt yesterday when I seen the little face on just a normal scan , its so lovely isnt it!
Fingers crossed you get a good scan today.
My baby was in an akward position yesterday lying facing my back turned away. The sonographer had to get me to lie on my side to get better views. It was clearly sleeping.
I was telling her that Ive got to realise when its sleeping and waking patterns are now. Its def. most active at night just before I go to sleep just as you say Leliana!


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone, hope your all having a lovely w'end :)

Well, went back for our 4d scan yesterday and Harvey was'nt camera shy this time. Got some fab shoots which I so happy about. I have one framed already and on the fireplace mantlepiece! Just can't wait to meet him now, roll on 40 weeks.....

https://img3017.photobox.co.uk/62474547cba554dc63af838143789ddf6d08a1a19fdda46cd65beaaccae452cea95625e3.jpg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Kate, how beautiful is Harvey. I hope the next 13 weeks fly by. Im getting so excited too and just want it now x


----------



## grenouille

Kate : Harvey is adorable!!


----------



## Leliana

Oh gosh Kate he is gorgeous! What a beautiful little face!

Justkeeptryin - I noticed you are now in third trimester! Congratulations! Your turn tomorrow Grenouille and mine the day after :)

I have some big news - today my hubby and I started the reference process for renting a new place. Yup, we are finally moving to a 2 bedroom house! I cannot tell you how relieved and happy I am! I am so pleased my little girl will have her own space. I already have nursery ideas ;)


----------



## katestar53

Thanks ladies :) he definately has my OH nose!! 

Yay, so glad you are all joining me in third tri :) The countdown has well and truly begun!

Congrats on your new house Leliana, so pleased for you, when do you get the keys? Any ideas for the nursery yet? I put up my jungle themed stickers today, am so pleased with it all, I'll put some pictures up 2morrow :) 

Sweet dreams everyone, am off to my bed now!

Kate


----------



## love1623

Congrats Kate ! Your lil boy is adorable  

Also ladies congratulations on the third trimester !!  I can't wait to be there with you all ;)


----------



## MommaDucky

Congrats on the third trimesters!!!! So excited to get there soon, I'm so close I can taste it! 

We tried for the 3D scan...baby literally had both arms and legs over his head ::shaking head:: lol


----------



## Leliana

Thanks Kate! We won't be moving for another 3 or 4 weeks yet which is good as it gives me time to get stuff sorted and packed. I'm looking forward to going through everything and having a good sort out so we can make a fresh start. I love the idea of jungle stickers! As our new place is rented I can't paint the walls so I am also looking at stickers and wall art. I saw this recently and absolutely love it:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+giant-tree-stickers-in-room-decorations-and-pictures+B3582


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats brilliant news about moving Leliana. That will be much more practical for you having a second bedroom for a nursery. So exciting to be able to decorate teh nursery how you like. They are lovely stickers, I like that idea aswell.
There is another website that I dont know if yous ladies have heard of but my sister uses it loads for my niece. Its VertBaudet.
She bought lovely stickers for her bedroom and lovely bedding and rug and small coatstand which is cute.
It also sells lovely clothes too.

Ive bit the bullet and ordered my nursery furniture now. We are in a new build house which we moved to last year and the walls are magnolia so Im planning on getting them painted to a more ivory white colour and the furniture is pale cream/white and once baby arrives I will be able to accessorize it with colours. I am quite boring though I just love whites and creams still as my main colour.

Its exciting even talking about it, and yes it feels brilliant to be in 3rd trimester now. I never though i would get here!

Also my husband was talking to someone last night who has a new baby and he was saying how easy they are finding parenthood. He was saying that all of these horror stories you hear of how your life will change and you'll no longer be able to do all of the things you enjoy and how your in for a shock etc. are all just scaremongering.
Either that or they just have an easy baby!
But its true so many people are saying to us "you have no idea how hard it is". Everyone is different I suppose.


----------



## grenouille

Great news Leliana!! And I love those stickers :)

I love whites and creams as well Justkeeptrying. Our nursery is still under construction but the furniture will be white, and I'm still not sure about the walls, probably a really light beige, with some red(?) accents. But I still might change my mind. I might also paint some birch trees on the walls like this (with the walls a similar colour) : https://simpledesktops.com/browse/desktops/2012/aug/08/birch/
I like something really simple, and it has to be unisex.

I can't believe I'm already in the 3rd trimester! I thought I'd have a bigger belly by now!


----------



## LalaR

Kate - Harvey looks absolutely adoreable!!!

Congratulations to all you ladies who have reached 3rd trimester. Still a little bit for me to get there.

We have started planning our nursery. We have a plumber coming this week to move the radiator then we can get the painter in. I covered the walls in tester paints this morning. So far "mint whisper" is the winner. It is a really pale green which will work well for a boy or a girl. I bought curtains and bedding and some other bits and pieces from the mamas and papas sale - we really liked the elfie and mop range and it was a bonus 70% off!! We are still not sure about the furniture. I think it is going to be white as we don't plan to get all specialist nursery furniture and white will mean the cot will be able to match everything else. I can't wait to see it all finished for my little "wriggle" to arrive.

I hope you are all well.
L x


----------



## katestar53

Lovely stickers Lelianna! Everybodys Nursery plans sound great :) I really wanted an owl theme but OH didnt like it at all, he chose the safari/jungle theme. Our Nursery is a very small room, only room for the changing table and cot. We are not getting the cot till Harvey is 6 months so have out the feeding chair in there for now. I am vey happy with it :) Excuse the large pictures, can't make them any smaller :wacko:

https://img7011.photobox.co.uk/279537588f3a259f1d2e39f92d1f479ce9927650f2f8eb9348166174158c7173d7b858ef.jpg

https://img7011.photobox.co.uk/95409762644f11f9faa77c6991918858f683d580f59f098e611822e2641fa45e87e9915e.jpg

https://img7011.photobox.co.uk/45396702df84032c021a8d9025a77b76beb645028b82027bec6beac85ba0cf93837838bd.jpg


----------



## Leliana

Kate your nursery looks lovely! I love the stickers too :) Where did you get your changing table? It looks great, I am looking for something similar.

I love all your ideas, I agree that white is a lovely colour for the nursery furniture. The Mamas and Papas ranges are really nice :) I think we will be going for pine coloured furniture, just basic wood. I quite like browns, beiges, creams etc and then an animal/tree theme. Even though we know we're having a girl, I don't really want a pink nursery!! 

Lala, I really like the idea of mint green walls, that's a lovely nursery colour. 

Justkeeptryin - thanks for letting me know about VertBaudet, will have to check them out :)

I am officially third trimester today! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Lelianna, congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: Still cant believe we are in third tri, not long for us now :)

The changing table is from Ikea, its called the Gulliver Changing table and its £60. Its great, looks really expensive and is so easy to put together. We are alos getting the cot to match which is also £60 :)


----------



## Leliana

WOW! £60 is amazing! The plastic ones cost about £100 in most places! Thank you sooo much for that tip :D


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congrats on third tri Leliana, its a great feeling!

kate, your nursery looks lovely. Those jungle stickers are really cute!


----------



## grenouille

Lovely nursery Kate! I love ikea furniture, I used to live in Ottawa where we had one and was addicted to it, but now we're in the country and the closest ikea is about 10 hours away! We ordered a kitchen island from them at some point but the shipping cost was ridiculous.

I wish we had mamas and papas here, I really like their stuff and generally prefer european fashion :) We stayed in France for a while 2 years ago and traveled around Europe, I should have picked up some baby stuff! ;)

I can't WAIT to have our nursery ready. Still not anywhere close. All I have so far is the crib, which I love : https://www.lussobaby.ca/Franklin-Ben-Liberty-3-in-1-Crib-in-White-B7101.htm I saved about 100 $ on it because I had originally ordered another crib, and they said it was on back order, then a month later they told me they were really sorry it was no longer available but offered this other crib with a similar look for the same price (even though it cost a 100 $ more), and I actually like it better! I was very pleased with their service :)

We already have the other furniture we'll be using in the nursery, but right now it's still missing walls, floors, paint, etc *sigh*.

We went out yesterday to a beer festival (don't worry I didn't drink lol), and for the FIRST time someone who didn't know I was pregnant said "there's a baby coming!". I think people probably noticed before but were too scared to say something in case I had just gained a lot of weight! I was wearing a tight shirt so I guess it was obvious enough. :) I saw a lot of people I know and my belly never got so much attention! It's weird when everyone touches it but I'm getting used to it I guess, I don't mind it so much now. lol

Yay for 3rd tri Leliana! We're all sooo close now finally! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

How is everyone today? Hope you are all well.

I had a down day yesterday. It was the first anniversary of me losing my first angel. I couldn't help but think what we would be doing now if he/she had made it. My OH was quite matter of fact about it all and pointed out that I am loving having our little "wriggle" squirming about and all the planning so I should just focus on that. I don't think I will ever forget my angels though.

Today is much better. I am in a cleaning out cupboards mood! (Surely 25 weeks is way too early for nesting!?!) We have been sorting through all the bits and bobs from our wedding and packing them all neatly away in boxes for the attic. It's been good fun reminiscing.


----------



## Leliana

:hugs: Lala, I hope you are feeling a little better today. I think these dates will be with us forever and I'm not sure we will ever be able to get over them. In fact, I was sorting through a drawer today and found the letter for my first scan from my first pregnancy. I never made that scan as I miscarried long before I could go but I obviously couldn't bring myself to throw it away. That little life, no matter how short, still means something to me. Being able to focus on our little ones is a comfort though and if it wasn't for our angels, we wouldn't have the babies we are carrying now. Thinking of you honey.

It has been so quiet on here, I hope everyone is okay. I am in MAJOR nesting mode. I think this has been kickstarted by the fact we are moving soon but I am sorting through all sorts of things and chucking out LOADS. All the baby's things have been organised and stored nicely and now I would like to get the rest of my life in order too ;)

Missing you ladies, check in if you get a moment! :flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lala, sorry to hear you had a down day. It is hard when a due date passes or what would have been. But it is true that sometimes things happen for a reason, our babies that we're having must be meant to be. They must be the right ones for us. Just need to try and focus on the happy times ahead in the near future now!

Hi everyone else, it has indeed been quiet. Hope everyones doing ok.
Im feeling fine except for getting quite uncomfortable in work these days sitting for such long 10 hour shifts. Also I struggled with my night shifts last week. 
I have to work night shifts every 3 weeks so I spoke to my manager about it today and its been agreed that I no longer have to do them and will do shift swaps instead. Also my 10 hour days are going to be decreased to 7 hours. I feel so relieved. Im actually so happy that Ive managed to work fine up until now as I kind of expected the worst during this pregnancy as Im higher risk. I thought Id have lots of problems with bleeding etc. from my second womb, potential incompetent cervix and I thought I would maybe have been on bed rest. BUT touch wood Ive actually had almost a text book pregnancy which Im so glad about. So if Im starting to struggle a bit through 3rd tri I think thats acceptable. Jeez so many people in my work just go off sick through their whole pregnancies.

Apart from that nothing much to report from me!


----------



## katestar53

Lala - Sending you a big hug :hugs: We will always remember our little babies that grew wings but lets all look forward as in a matter of weeks our LOs will be here in our arms :)

Justkeep- Where do you work. Can't believe you have been doing nightshifts! So glad that you no longer have to do them and that they have reduced your hours. When does you maternity leave start? My last day at work is the 26th Oct and I get a full 4 weeks before EDD so am looking forward to that even though I have loads of wedding related stuff/planning to before Harvey comes!

Not much happening for me, am bored, bored and more bored! Time is going so slowly at the mo. Only four weeks to go till my 32 week scan so they can see where my placenta is and whether its moved or not! Fingers crossed it has!


----------



## crancherry

Hello all, just returned from a short and much-needed getaway with OH. Had some ups and downs myself lately. 

I passed my glucose test last Monday, which was a definite up since I was worried about that having failed two urine sugar tests right before that. But then that night I awoke with terrible back pain and had blood in my urine the following day. I went back and gave a sample and they gave me an antibiotic thinking it was a UTI or kidney infection. Began taking that, and the following day I had a bout of excruciating back and side pain for about an hour, followed by getting sick :( Thought it was due to kidney infection and continued taking the antibiotic, but just received my lab results back this morning and turns out it was not an infection, which means it was probably a kidney stone :shock: I haven't had any other serious pain or gotten sick since, so I am praying it was a small stone that has already passed. I have never had stones before but I am terrified of having pain like that again, as while you are pregnant they can't remove them or give you good pain meds, so I think you just have to suffer through it. So PRAYING it was an isolated incident and drinking a ton of fluids. 

In addition to that, I do freelance work at home and received word that the biggest project I have right now (the reliable one that pays steady money) has been put on hold, so the funds we were counting on to pay for the rest of the medical and other expenses at least through the end of this year won't be coming. It's not easy to try to go out and find new work being big and pregnant now since I am sure people don't feel secure that I will be available to get their work done being so close to term. I am sure everything will be ok but it sure throws a monkey wrench into the works.

On a positive note, OH and I were able to sneak out of town for a 3-day holiday to go see a phenomenal show, enjoy some road trip scenery, and take a quick dip in the ocean :thumbup: I had bought the tickets as a surprise for him back in March, and we had earned hotel points so the stay was free, so luckily the trip didn't cost much and we had a lovely chance to reconnect. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kate, I work for an emergency social work service. Its 4 on 4 off which I love but the shifts are long so as to still give us full time hours.
Away back at the start I said to my manager should I really be doing nightshifts but we looked up the councils maternity policy and it stated yes unless your doctor says otherwise. I said I wanted to do my shifts aslong as possible and that I would know myself if I was struggling and Ive hit that point. 
Im due to finish up 3 weeks before my due date so on the 8th November.
Im using two weeks annual leave and then a week of maternity will kick in. I cant believe that maternity pay isnt so great. Your better off being sick.
I get 6 weeks at 9/10th of my pay. Then 12 weeks at half pay plus statutory. Then 21 weeks at only statutory which is about £130 a week. That takes me to 9 months. I can then stay off until 12 months but with no pay so thats why Ive been saving already.

What about you? whats your entitlement like?

Crancherry, ouch that sounds painful a kidney stone. Hopefully you wont experience that again.
Glad you enjoyed your trip away it sounds good.
Cant remember if I mentioned but I only have one kidney so they want to keep an eye on that as pregnancy affects your kidneys apparently. Thankfully Ive never even had a UTI, I try to keep drinking lots of water on a daily basis.


----------



## grenouille

Hello everybody :) 

Big hugs Lala. Glad to hear you are doing better. I've been cleaning and reorganizing like crazy, I think nesting instincts are kicking in ;) I think I better do it now before I'm too big. It's already a bit tough and I'm taking a lot of breaks. 

When are you moving Leliana? You must be very excited.

Justkeep, so glad you no longer have to work night shifts and have shorter shifts. I can't imagine! That must be such a relief. I only have a 7.5 hour office job and I already CAN'T WAIT for mat leave. I think the fact that we have 1 year mat leave here in Canada makes it even harder to care about anything going on at work, since I know I won't be there for a whole year. Not the best attitude, but I still try to do my best. At the same time I'd rather not stress too much about work stuff anyway.

My last day of work is Nov 2nd, I will also have a full 4 weeks before EDD which is great, especially with the holidays coming and everything. I don't know how I'm going to manage shopping for gifts this year internet will be my friend!

Crancherry, kidney stones sound horrible!! I'm so sorry you had to go through that. It must be even worst (and scary!) while pregnant. Glad you are doing better and I hope it's over.

I'm also sorry about your big project being put on hold :( I hope everything will be ok financially for you. Freelance is not always easy for that reason.

We're leaving tomorrow for a short 3 day holiday just a few hours away. We rented a cottage and are going to take it easy, just relax by the sea with our dog and cook nice little meals. I just want to enjoy the scenery and do NOTHING! ;)


----------



## Leliana

Yay so pleased to hear from you ladies! I agree with Kate, time definitely seems to be going really slowly and coming on here to keep up with all your news definitely helps :)

I am seriously counting down the weeks until maternity leave now. Looks like we're all going about the same time. My last day of work will be 31st October but officially my leave starts on 5th November (my first wedding anniversary! :happydance:) I am like a woman possessed cleaning the house at the moment so I looking forward to having some free time to sort things out. Yesterday I was on my hands and knees under the bed getting all sorts of rubbish out and then struggled to get up again. I looked like a turtle caught on its back ;)

Crancherry - OUCH! Poor you!! Kidney stones can be excrutiating, I've not had one myself but my Dad was poorly for some time with his until they passed through. Really hope yours has passed honey. Sorry to hear about your project - I work Freelance too and understand how frustrating it can be when you can't be certain of work. Really hope something else comes up :hugs:

Jutkeeptryin - I'm so pleased you are off of night shifts, you've done really well to go this far. I get tired just working my normal hours so I imagine that shift work must take its toll on your body. You are so right about maternity pay, it's so low. I am taking the year off but only getting MA for 9 months. Since I work freelance so won't be entitled to any other money. It's going to be a tight year but luckily hubby can support me.

Grenouille - your break sounds soooo nice, a proper 'retreat' and a chance to unwind before baby is here. My moving date hasn't been confirmed yet but will be either 28th September or 5th October. I am already on top of the packing, I can't wait ;)

Funny thing happened to me this morning - I was lying with my tummy against DH's and when the baby kicked it reverberated against his! I said "Did that feel weird?" and he said "Yes!" to which I responded "Well imagine that from the inside!" :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys - just noticed some exciting (possible) news. Mightymom has updayed page 1 and she is "excited" with a don't jinx it status!! I hope she has her rainbow baby!!!

Also I'm excited as I have reached double figures at last!!


----------



## MightyMom

:) Hi Lala!! Yes we are (tentatively) expecting again. I tried to update the main page with any shifted due dates or Team Pink, Yellow, or Blue. If there are any new members I did try to read through the entire thread to get caught up, but if I missed you please reply with your due date and baby flavour! I'll probably keep stalking and drop in from time to time. I hope you ladies enjoy the third trimester!


----------



## crancherry

Oh, congratulations MightyMom!!! I am sure this will be your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations MightyMom, I am so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Oh MightyMom this is such wonderful news! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I know I already congratulated you on the Leinz' thread but....


Congrats Mighty Mom! I am so happy for you! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats MightyMom! 

I hope the rest of you are doing well!! Miss you gals!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Crystal! Miss you too hun! How are you doing?


----------



## Crystal5483

Krippy I'm doing well. Took a few months off after the D&C and kind of accidentally fell back into it this round... my first pos opk happened on my mom's birthday 9/4 (she passed two years and one month prior)... and we had BDed the day before that and so we did it once more on that day and my last pos opk happened on 9/5. It was CD17 for me... I haven't Oed that early since I used Clomid almost a year ago. Hoping it was a good sign! It's 8:45PM here and I'm exhausted, I feel bloated, my boobs are popping out of my bra... and I have this weird heavy, pulling feeling in my belly. Here's hoping!


----------



## Krippy

Ooooohhh...great signs Crystal! That is unbelievable with your pos opk date...that is the most definite sign for sure! Please keep us updated when you test...are you testing soon? I love squinting at tests! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh Krippy I'm OCD about POAS and an addict lol - I've been testing since 4dpo! hahahaha ... crazy me! Oh well. I have a thread on the pregnancy test section.


----------



## Krippy

I will check it out for sure! :)


----------



## LalaR

Huge congratulations mightymom. I will keep everything crossed that this is your sticky bean.

Good luck Crystal. Let us know how you get on with the testing.

L x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wonderful news mightymom, fingers crossed this is your rainbow xxx

Oooo, good luck crystal, how exciting!!

Sorry I've been quiet of late, had a lot going on. Hope everyone is well. Any believe we are all entering 3rd tri. We are actually going to get our babies!! (although I still dot fully believe until I hold her!)

How prepared is everyone at this stage? Nurseries done? Buggys bought?? I'm convinced my girl is coming at 37 weeks!! So only 9 weeks to go lol xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Mightmom, my fingers are crossed tight for you this time!

Good luck Crystal!

Donna, Im the same as you, convinced that this baby will be here at 37 weeks. Its looking like Im getting a section and I reckon thats when they'll be looking to do it!


----------



## grenouille

Yay congrats MightyMom!

And FX for you Crystal :)

I'm away on a little holiday until tomorrow and I MISS HOME! I've never been like that! I just can't wait to get home and (get OH to) work on the nursery, clean, organize, make it extra comfy! There is still soooo much to do, I feel like I'm waisting time here and it's all I feel like doing anyway!!


----------



## Leliana

Aw Grenouille, sorry you're not enjoying your break too much. However I know exactly what you mean - no matter what I'm doing, all I feel I SHOULD be doing is tidying and organising things as there is still soooo much to do!! :)


----------



## Donna_barnes

I feel poorly when I think of what still needs doing! The whole nursery!! Argh!!!!

Got physio on Monday, anyone else been refered for hip and back pain?xx


----------



## grenouille

Hehe, I'm still having a nice time though, I can't complain, but I just can't wait to be home! I feel unproductive relaxing and not doing anything! Tomorrow I want to leave as soon as possible in the morning so I have time to get home and then go shopping for curtains 

Donna, I'm not seeing a physio but maybe I should. I get hip and back pain pretty often (also groin). There's a prenatal class next week with a physio, I'm going to start with that.


----------



## Leliana

Haha, I am literally googling curtains as we speak. Seriously, what does pregnancy do to a woman? This is not in my nature!! ;) Glad you're still having a nice time :D

Donna, I haven't been referred but I have been suffering pain recently especially in the groin area. I told my midwife but she just passed it off as round ligament pain. It makes walking any distance difficult though. I'm not sure if this is just normal pregnancy pain or if I should pursue it further.


----------



## LalaR

Donna,
I've been seeing a physio every 10-12 days since about 20 weeks for bad pelvic girdle pain. I get pain at my pubic bone and also my low back where it joins the pelvis. Apparently about 1 in 3 women are affected. The physio really helps the pain. She assesses how far out of balance the 2 sides of my pelvis are and then pulls my leg on the higher side to make them even again. The improvement in movement is immediate!!

Anyone else who is suffering - I would recommend physio sooner rather than later


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is. 11 weeks to go for me! My ticker has finally changed today :)

I don't know about you but time seems to be seriously dragging now. I feel uncomfortable when I try to sleep and just big in general. I can't believe that I'm going to get even bigger than this. Maternity Leave seems ages away though :dohh:

I had my Anti-D injection last week which I found really surprisingly simple and relatively pain-free. Other than that I'm just counting down the days until I move so I can get properly started on the nursery - I have ordered a cot bed for my Tiddler which should be here soon.

I hope everyone is okay :hugs:


----------



## grenouille

Ohh, my ticker as changed too, I had not realized. Cute squash, just in time for fall ;)

What is the anti-D injection??

Time is really slow for me too. I just got back to work from a one week holiday today and I just can't wait for maternity leave now! 7 more weeks.......

I have plenty of things to keep me busy meanwhile though, renovating the nursery, organizing the baby shower (well it's mostly my mom who's organizing it but it will be in my house so I want to make sure everything looks great). I'm really looking forward to it :)

Has anyone started to pack their suitcase for the hospital? I went to a prenatal class and they said it's good to have it ready by 28 weeks. It almost feels silly but I guess it's better to be prepared... I started looking at that yesterday and realized I don't even have anything to wear at the hospital, so I'll have to go shopping. I also have to do some laundry for the baby's clothes, already!!!


----------



## Leliana

When is your baby shower Grenouille? How exciting! My Mum is organising mine too and I'll be having it on the 29th of September. I am really looking forward to it. It will just be a few friends and family but from what I hear they have organised all kinds of fun and games!

The Anti-D injection is for ladies who are rhesus negative. My blood group is A negative and if the baby is positive and our blood mixes at any point I could create an immune response which could be dangerous. It's not uncommon to be rhesus negative but most people are positive (and thus spared the injection!)

How did you find the prenatal class? I have been thinking about hospital bags too although doing one at this stage still seems really daunting. I still need to buy something to wear during labour as well as pyjamas I can nurse in. Still so much to do!


----------



## grenouille

Ah! I had heard of the anti-d injection then, I just didn't know what it was called (obviously my blood group is positive!)

Your baby shower is coming soon! How exciting. Mine is on oct 6th :)

The prenatal class was nice. I have been to a few where I didn't learn that much but this one was about delivery. I learned about breathing techniques which are supposed to be good to manage the pain, so that was nice, although some parts I would have skipped because I've been reading about it ever since I got pregnant for the first time last year!

It was nice that OH attended though because he learned a bunch of things I never really bothered explaining to him (like dilated/effaced cervix, and how contractions work)

The class I enjoyed the most so far was breastfeeding. I don't know why the nurse refered me to that class so early (I was about 15 weeks). I almost want to go again because it was really interesting but I'm afraid I forgot some things. But I guess I'll only really learn once I have the baby :)


----------



## MightyMom

Something I would recommend that you may consider is to purchase your own hospital gown. First of all, I had prewashed it using my favorite fabric softener, so the scent was soothing and comforting. Secondly, I wasn't thinking about how many other people had used the gown. Thirdly, I felt pretty in my gown! All the nurses commented on it, and it felt good to have compliments when I looked like hell. Also the standard hospital gowns had giant holes at the breasts and I couldn't (WOULDN'T) walk around the hospital wearing that thing. Ick. So I bought my own in a pretty pattern. Something like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Hospital-Pat...qid=1347903372&sr=8-20&keywords=hospital+gown


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone :)

I know what you mean about time dragging Lelianna, the last few weeks have dragged by and 10 weeks seems like forever! Am finishing work in 5 weeks on Friday and I can't wait :) When are u moving?

When is everyone starting maternity?

grenouille - Yay, only 7 weeks till your maternity! I am planning my hospital bag in a few weeks when my Mum comes, I will be 33 weeks by then so fingers crossed nothing happens between now and then! Ive got a rough list of bits that I want to pack. There still seems so much to do, am planning on washing all the clothes I have so far this week. 

Am jealous of you ladies having your baby showers, all my friends and family live down in London and I am up Manchester. Have got friends coming to visit through-out Sep/Oct so am going out for nice meals with them as probably won't see them till after Christmas! 

Thanks for the link Mighty Mom, congrats on your BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So so so so pleased for you :)


----------



## MightyMom

I am trying to find my hospital bag list for you ladies, but I'm afraid it is on the computer that has died on me. Hmm. What can I remember?

I had a goodies basket for the nurses on call. The first two shifts were extra nice to me thanks to that. But then they ran out by the third shift, so I should have made it bigger with more goodies.

I had one of those "Snuggies" blankets they sell on tv. DH got me one as a gag gift, but it was actually a blessing in the hospital. You are leaking all over your backside, and it is so nice to have a warm blanket with sleeves so you can hold the baby/nurse/whatever.

My waters broke when I had DD, so I ended up going to the hospital with two beach towels shoved between my legs and wearing DH's sweatpants. Two towels were NOT ENOUGH. Keep towels in the car. :)

Warm, fuzzy socks. The hospital provided some socks, but I liked mine better. DH stole my maternity socks by day 2.

A camera, cell phone, computer, and chargers for all.

I brought underwear, but it turns out the hospital gives you these gauze undies to wear and a giant maxipad. Wear the gauze undies! No need to bring your own. Ask the nurses for extras to take home. And extra lap pads to put on your mattress and couch at home. You are a leaking mess, you'll need them.

Nursing bras if you plan on nursing, extra large bras if you aren't.

Travel sized shampoo, conditioner, and soap. I got to shower on day 2, but I kept dropping my giant shampoo bottle. Bending over...no. Bring the travel size. And a washcloth/loofah/whatever you use. Don't plan on keeping the washcloth/loofah/whatever.

A towel to dry off with! My hospital provided a shower towel. I swear to God it was the size of a hand towel. Thank goodness I had a towel with me, but that was also stained. Again, lots of leaking.

Food: Your favorite bottled beverages and snacks/foods that don't have to be refrigerated. The hospital has set eating hours, and I was on DD's schedule. Sometimes that meant sleeping through a meal time, then I was hungry but didn't have any food to eat.

Flower vases? My hospital let me borrow a vase, or I would have had nowhere to put the flowers DH brought me.

Reminder items: I kept a log of when DD had BM, wee, when she fed and what side, etc. Now they have gadgets that help you remember all that, I always gift them for showers. https://www.amazon.com/Itzbeen-Baby...d=1347908414&sr=1-6&keywords=feeding+reminder

I feel like this is an epic post, but I couldn't have survived the hospital without these items so there you go.

Also keep asking the nurses for anything they will let you take home. Ours gave us two bags of diapers to take home for free!


----------



## Leliana

MightyMom, thank you so much for all the help and information - as a first time Mum, I have no idea what to expect so your experience is really really helpful :)

Grenouille - not long until your shower either! :) How many people do you have coming? Your classes sound good, I have ages to go until my first one (31st October) but even though I do lots of reading, I'm still excited to finally go to one. I'm pleased the breastfeeding one was helpful, I'm toying with signing myself up for a breastfeeding session as this isn't covered in my usual classes. I really really want to breastfeed but worry that it will be difficult. Perhaps that will help alleviate my anxieties.

Hi Kate :) Wow, 5 weeks until maternity leave - not long at all! I know what you mean about friends, lots of mine live in London too but won't be travelling out to my baby shower as we're in North Essex which isn't far but a bit of a journey for a party. I'm only having a few people over for the shower and hopefully like you I can catch up with the others over dinner etc. If all goes to plan our moving date is 28th September, I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks for the tips Mighty! You are awesome~!

Ooooohhh so many showers coming up! We have decided to have our shower after the baby is born sometime in January...easier for people to buy specific gifts and they can meet and snuggle baby! :)

I start my leave in less than 2 weeks...I am so excited yet so scared to not to be working for 2 months before the baby gets here. I am self employed so I don't get maternity leave pay. So we are going on a tight budget, things are getting so exciting!


----------



## LalaR

Wow krippy - maternity leave in 2 weeks!! It must make things seem so much closer. As I am self employed I need to try and work as late as possible so my official leave starts 2 days before my due date. I have some annual leave to take beforehand meaning I stop work at the end of November. It seems such a long time away. 10 more weeks to go after this!! I hope to go part time in november as I know working at 36 weeks will be really hard.
I am quite excited - officially into the 3rd trimester tomorrow!!

Mightymom - thanks for all of your advice. We just got another car so I was getting anxious about my waters breaking on the seats. I will definitely make sure I travel with plenty towels!!


----------



## grenouille

Thanks a lot for that list MightyMom!

Hope you and the baby are doing well :)


----------



## Nitengale

Wow thank you MightyMom! What an awesome list. I think I have forgotten a lot in the last 6 years since DD's birth, probably a good thing too. :haha:

I have my prenatal appointment in 2 hours. Been waking up with aweful leg cramps. They hurt like hell. Good thing DH is there to rub my leg. It is definitely chopping up my sleep though lately as its hard for me to fall asleep quickly after waking up to that kind of pain. You guys get these leg cramps?


----------



## Nitengale

Thought I would share my 27 week bump with you guys!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MightyMom

OMG!! What a beautiful bump!! :) Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grenouille

Lovely bump Nitengale!!


----------



## Krippy

Love the bump Nitengale! We are all getting so close to meeting our LOs! It is so exciting!

Had such positive day today! Had an ultrasound on Monday...Baby is measuring right on track, even 2 days behind and my placenta has moved away from my placenta. So if the baby keeps growing on this track I will get my vaginal birth in December...Which I am so excited for! I have a c-section booked for December 5th but hoping to avoid that and be induced! WooHooo!

Next week is RJs first birthday so having happy and positive news like this really makes me feel wonderful!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lovely Bump Nitengale..

Krippy, thats good news about your placenta moving.

I had a growth scan yesterday and all is looking perfect. The baby weighs just under 4lbs now which I cant believe, its brilliant that its growing so well and strong. I also got told by my consultant that he wouldnt recommend a section by would prefer to try natural delivery aswell. Due to my double womb another consultant told me 3 weeks ago that she would recommend a section as things may not progress as normal. But Im happy to try for natural delivery and if any problems develop they can always intervene!


----------



## Nitengale

Justkeeptrying: I think that that is a great plan and so glad that baby is growing so nicely!

Krippy: good news honey!


----------



## Leliana

Ah Nitengale, you look absolutely lovely! :)

I am so pleased your scans have gone well ladies and you may be able to try for a natural delivery.

Nothing new to report from me, just wasting time her at BandB every day now - feel like I'm on a serious countdown! Hurry UP December!


----------



## MightyMom

Krippy: So glad your placenta has moved, great news! I hope you get the birth you are looking forward to. :)


----------



## grenouille

Great news Krippy and and Justkeep! 

Not much to report for me either, except that I'm completely exhausted!!! I turned 29 today but I feel like I'm 79!! Haha. We had a girls night last night, stayed up until 9:30 PM (lol) and we laughed so much all my muscles hurt so bad! haha... I'm usually ok if I have all night to relax, but I think right now just talking and laughing and having fun after a day of work is too much for my body, it's crazy how exhausted I got for so little ;)

So here I am, back home at 9 pm on my birthday, a friday night! lol


----------



## Leliana

Happy Birthday Grenouille! Glad you had a lovely birthday :) It's ridiculous how exhausting some things can be now but laughing with friends is definitely worth it :)

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend. I'm off to Primark today for a few things - mostly a nightie for labour, some pyjamas for breastfeeding/after labour and some jogging bottoms as my maternity jeans are getting soooo uncomfortable now. I may, ahem, check out the baby clothes too ;) xxx


----------



## Krippy

Great news about your natural labour JustKeep! It is so nice to have people looking after you that are willing to let you try for your birth plan! 

Happy Birthday Gren! Hope it was fabulous!

I am so happy it is the weekend. I have 1 more week of work and then I am off until the baby comes. Not my choice but it will help me relax, get some rest, get organized! I am quite excited even though it wasn't initially in my plans and I was quite upset at first! Here is my 28 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks ~.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leliana

Krippy you look awesome!!


----------



## grenouille

Beautiful bump Krippy!

Thanks Leliana and Krippy, I had a really nice birthday :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Hi can I join you ladies, iv just found this thread! My wee boy was stillborn at 36 weeks on 20 th December 2011, and my rainbow baba is due 23rd Dec!
Hope everyone is keeping well xxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Baby Bell! Have you had your gender scan yet?


----------



## Krippy

Well Hello Miss. Bell! Great to see you here hun!


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Krippy that bump is GORGEOUS! I can't believe you are 28 weeks already. It will be so nice to finally stop working so you can nestle down and prepare for LO's arrival!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Mighty! I feel huge but loving every minute of it. It all seems so surreal...Only 10 more weeks for me as I will be having this bubs early so I think the time off will fly by! 

You need to put up a first tri bump pic for us soon! :)


----------



## MightyMom

I'll have to ask hubby to take a pic for me!


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: baby bell! Welcome :hugs:


Yes, MightyMom post a pic!


----------



## Baby Bell

Thanks everyone :kiss:

Mightymom Im staying team yellow so surprise till the birth, when my OH will tell me the sex of baba :happydance:

Krippy have a nice relaxing time on Matty leave I finish the 5th November, can't wait. I just realised we could have our baby's same day, I'm to be induced at37 weeks......only 10 weeks too! :happydance:


----------



## Leliana

Welcome Baby Bell! :wave: Lovely to have you on board! I go on Maternity on 5th of November too (which incidentally is my wedding anniversary) so excited now, I'm counting down the weeks! xx


----------



## Baby Bell

I get through it by thinking.....only really October left to work! Lol


----------



## Leliana

Ooh good point!! :)


----------



## grenouille

Welcome Baby Bell!!

My mat leave also starts on nov 5th! :happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone, just spent some time catching up with the thread! Been so busy recently and had my old uni friends over this weekend which was lovely but so exhausting! Not much to report from me. Am just counting down the weeks now. So close, yet so far.....


Nitengale - Beautiful bump pic :)

Krippy - Gorgeous bump! So pleased about your placenta :) I bet your relieved. I have my scan in two weeks time to check the position of my placenta and am hoping and praying that it has moved. How far had it moved? Apparently it has to be move than 2 cms away from your cervix. Had my 3D scan at 28 weeks it was still pretty low :( Fingers crossed it has moved by 33 weeks. So exciting that your start your maternity in a week, only 4 weeks left for me and I cannot wait. Have you much left to do?

Justkeep - Glad all is good and baby is growing well :) Great news that you can have a natural delivery :)

Grenouille - HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday, hope you had a lovely day :) I know what you mean about getting tired easily, on my bday I watched the X-Factor and then went to bed, so rock and roll!!!! 

Leliana - Got all my bits from Primark as well. Did you see the button down check shirt nighties? Got two of them for the hospital, one for labour and a fresh one for afterwards. Looked at the baby stuff also, some really lovely stuff and so cheap :) Can't wait for payday then am going to go back and get some of the last bits and bobs! 

Baby Bell - Welcome to the thread :) Not long until your maternity leave either, I am so looking forward to having some chill time before the baby comes :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Kate I hope you placenta moves well out of the way. It was over 3 cm away from my cervix so I am good to go. I am so excited and thankful that it moved. I work from home taking care of children so just one more week of playing and naps and then I can skip the playing and take naps all by myself! lol

Sounds like most of us are taking mat leave early...I think it is just as important to take time before the baby gets here as well as after. We need our rest and time to organize and nest without having to worry about work too! :) Hope you all had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Krippy

Baby Bell said:


> Thanks everyone :kiss:
> 
> Mightymom Im staying team yellow so surprise till the birth, when my OH will tell me the sex of baba :happydance:
> 
> Krippy have a nice relaxing time on Matty leave I finish the 5th November, can't wait. I just realised we could have our baby's same day, I'm to be induced at37 weeks......only 10 weeks too! :happydance:

Oooohhhh...That would be really awesome! I will be having an induction the week of December 3rd so yes our babes will be really close! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Welcome BabyBell. I initially was going to say "see you in Ninewells maternity unit around the 20th December" but then noticed you are being induced early. Knowing my luck I will still be hanging on right up to New Year!!!

I am so jealous of all you ladies planning your leave in only a few weeks. I still have 2 months before my last day at work although I have 3 1/2 weeks of leave spread through that time. Roll on 30th November!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yeah Krippy week starting 3rd dec for me too.......but could be anytime in that week for me, no set date! Lol so exciting. 

Lala are you from Dundee too?Small world, perhaps il see you around Matty classes at ninewells! Or have you been to the antenatal swimming classes at Lochee baths I'm going to go when I start Matty :happydance:


----------



## Leliana

My due date is the 3rd of December so it will be a race to see who delivers first ;)

Kate - I bought a night shirt too! I bought mine for after baby is born, so I can get the plain one dirty during birth and then wear the fresh one afterwards. They are so lovely! I bought the biggest size though lol. I tried it on yesterday and it looks hilarious!! It still seems such a strange concept that I will get big enough for it to fit!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Welcome babybell, nice to see another recruit.

All this talk of finishing up for maternity leave I cant wait, I finish up on the 8th November. I like that way of thinking..only really October to work!

I made a start on my hospital bag this weekend and got new pyjamas and slippers and all of my travel sized toiletries.
I think I'll need a trip to Primark aswell though for those night dresses that you mentioned Kate. I was actually wondering what people do..whether to wear a hospital gown during labour or my own night dress.

Lovely Bump pics too ladies!


----------



## LalaR

Baby Bell said:


> Yeah Krippy week starting 3rd dec for me too.......but could be anytime in that week for me, no set date! Lol so exciting.
> 
> Lala are you from Dundee too?Small world, perhaps il see you around Matty classes at ninewells! Or have you been to the antenatal swimming classes at Lochee baths I'm going to go when I start Matty :happydance:

I'm from Angus but will be having my baby in Ninewells. I've been going to the aquanatal classes since I was 17 weeks but through in Arbroath. We are going to the evening parentcraft classes in Dundee starting in a couple of weeks time. What a small world!!:flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies! :flower:

I hope all is well, and from the looks of it, it is! I check on you all here and there as you were all so helpful to me back in May! CD9 now and waiting to O... sometimes I think this 2ww is harder! :haha:

Wow quite a few from Scotland! I'm from the US but am Scottish, English and Irish (for the most parts, truly I'm a mutt!) and Scotland is one of the places I would kill to visit. Maiden name is Robertson :)


----------



## Leliana

I know what you mean Crystal - I remember the two weeks prior to ovulation as the worst as there's nothing you can do and no symptom spotting. I did get a bit addicted to OPKs during that time though ;) xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Leliana oh yes I am a POAS addict so I take them multiple times a day lol


----------



## katestar53

Hows everyone doing? Its been very quiet on here for the last few days. 

I ended up in triage on Monday, had some Braxton Hicks contractions along with very severve back ache. They did my obs and monitored baby. All was fine, baby was happy but they said I did the right thing by going in to get checked out. I think I might of just over done it last weekend. Had a houseful of friends and didnt stop all w'end. This weekend its all about the PJs and X-Factor!

Hope everyone is well? Not long to go now girls, time seems to of speeded up and I can't believe its only 8 1/2 weeks away! I have a scan in a week to see where my placenta is at, hopefully its moved and I can have a natural delivery.

Have a lovely w'end xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Glad everything is ok Kate! Must be a full moon, a friend of mine is on bed rest now because she was going into PTL at 31 weeks. I tried to reassure her that everything would be ok but she has to take it easy too. I don't think she likes that. :)

PJs and X-Factor sounds like a lovely weekend. I'm a little jealous!


----------



## Crystal5483

Glad to see you doing well Kate ... hope the rest of you are doing well too!


----------



## grenouille

Glad everything is ok Kate. You sure did the right thing. Serves as a warning for us all to not overdo it I guess. I hope you have a nice and relaxing weekend. 

I'm starting to get tired pretty easily. I'm so glad it's friday. I'm just sitting all day at work, but that's what I find the most tiring right now.. by early afternoon my whole body aches. And by the end of the week I'm totally exhausted. I'm now in my new PJs that I bought for my hospital bag. Just going to enjoy it at least once before I pack it ;)

I had my doctor's appointment today and she said the baby is already head first! So that's good to know :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Kate, glad to hear all is well. I dont know if Ive experienced braxton hicks yet. You definetely did teh right thing by getting it checked out.
Ive been starting to worry a little lately about premature labour and have a fear of my waters breaking, I think for me its a time to start taking it easy. We want these babies to cook for longer yet.
On the other part of the forum that I post on 3 of the girls have their babies at 34 weeks. It is quite common to go early.
My line manager also had her baby at 33 weeks last December.
All of these stories have made me get my hospital packed too , I made a start on it last weekend, I figured theres no harm in doing so.
Fingers crossed for your scan that your placenta has moved away from your cervix!

Greenouille, thats good news that the baby is head down. Mines is also and Im wondering whether it will stay that way or what the chances of it moving again is.

I have another growth scan at 34 weeks, hopefully I'll make it that far! Baby was measuring at just under 4lbs last week so growing really well.


----------



## grenouille

Justkeep, I asked the doctor if there are chances that the baby will move and she said it's not likely (although not impossible), as the space is getting pretty tight in there. So hopefully our babies stay head down :)


----------



## FeLynn

Hope all you ladies are doing well in your pregnancies!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

FeLynn said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing well in your pregnancies!!!!

Thank you! How are you doing honey?


----------



## grenouille

Thanks Felynn :) Hope you are doing well.

Is anybody else having trouble sleeping?? I couldn't sleep between 2AM and 6AM last night :(
All sorts of reason - I have this muscle pain in my upper belly due to sitting all day (I have big boobs so I'm sure that doesn't help). After trying to sit straight all day it really hurst bellow my breast and above my belly because of all the weight. When I get home I sit in a rocker or lie down and it usually goes away after a while.. but last night it wouldn't go away. Because of this pain I don't get to exercise like I should because I get exhausted so that surely doesn't help either. :nope:

And I had to pee like 3 times.

And after a while I got hungry..!

And the baby was moving A LOT. I'm always excited when it does and I wouldn't complain about it, but it doesn't help sleeping!

I thought the sleeping troubles would come later.. can't believe I'm already there. How am I going to manage to stay awake now and get some exercise? Anybody else?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Greenouille, Im the same. I keep getting a burning sensatiion pain where you described above my stomach just below my breasts. It feels like everything is so tight in there now and I have no idea how this baby can grow for another 8 weeks!
I also suffer badly from insomnia, I tossed and turned from 4-6am this morning, theres nothing worse is there. 
Im thinking its normal though as we're all creeping up on the 32 week mark and I think this is when things start to get really uncomfortable..sigh!!

Felynn, thanks for asking after us, I hope your doing ok? x


----------



## MommaDucky

I can't remember the last time I got a good nights sleep. And I think part of it is my bladder thinks night is the only time to pee! 
Things are going well, I have gained back the 13lbs I lost at my apt yesterday, not bad for 30wks, thats not a lot of weight gain. There is a concern about my fundal measurements, So I go in for my 7th ultrasound on the 17th. I measured 41wks yesterday. I feel massive and so uncomfortable all the time, ready to be done!!! 9more weeks, at most


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MommaDucky, lucky you that you've only gained 13lbs! I wish I could say the same, I started off at about 9 and a half stone and now Im 12 stone, so about 2 1/2 stone in total. Im a bit down about it but at the same time all that matters is that the baby is measuring well. At my 30 week growth scan the baby weighed about 4lbs which seems good as a lot of babies are normally about 3lbs at that point.

That is strange that your fundal height measures 41 weeks, jeezo. So is it a growth scan that you are going for? I have my next growth scan in two weeks time at 34 weeks! Ive never had my fundal height measured.

What is everyone else's weight gain like? Just out of curiousity?


----------



## MommaDucky

I'm not sure what kind of scan, they will check his growth and the fluid levels. I'm having trouble eating I'm so big, couple bites and nothing else fits.


----------



## MommaDucky

Does my weight gain count? I mean I'm at prepregnancy weight now lol. So I haven't gained anything from my starting point lol. I'm very happy I'm gaining so slow, I gained 50lbs with my daughter!


----------



## grenouille

So I'm not the only one! That makes me feel better. In only a few weeks it will all be over for us :) Whenever I feel like complaining I just think about that baby and how badly I want it! If it wasn't for the fact that I have to work, I wouldn't complain 

Mommaducky, you measured 41 wks??


----------



## MommaDucky

yep 41wks. How the hell I have no idea! I'm not a happy person right now, very uncomfortable. I got home and told hubby now we know why I'm such a mess and I have EVERY right to complain as much as I want right now! lol


----------



## grenouille

Oh wow... I thought you made a typo and meant 31 wks. That must be really uncomfortable, you sure have every right to complain!


----------



## MommaDucky

I wish it was a typo. No I'm in so much pain its not even funny. I just went and had a busy day and went to the grocery and I just want to go to bed. I'm feeling so bad for my almost 3yr old. I'm really wishing we had ppl close who could lend a hand.


----------



## crancherry

MommaDucky, so sorry about the pain! Maybe baby is a little further than they thought and you won't have to go through 9 whole weeks more! Hope you get a little relief :hugs:

I seem to have been really busy lately, but in truth I think it's more like normal amounts of busy that just wear me out more now. Like others have posted, I really don't sleep much these days. Got up at 5am the other day just because I was tired of laying there awake. But the good thing is I have adjusted to it somewhat, so even when I don't sleep well I seem to be able to get through the next day ok. Guess it's good practice...

As of my appt. this past Weds. I have gained 18lbs. which seems to be on target. I have a little to spare in the first place so I was hoping not to add on too much!

I am also really feeling consumed by the feeling that this baby will come any day now. Had a little pink spotting after intercourse a few days ago, which I know is normal, but now I can't shake the feeling that I am starting to lose my mucous plug (even though it has since stopped). It's like my worry of finding blood has been replaced by the worry of my water breaking now. I spoke to my midwife about it and she thinks it's because I am really anxious to have the baby at the birth center and not the hospital (due to previous bad hospital experiences, and I REALLY want a water birth). If I go into labor before 37 weeks, I will have to go to the hospital as the baby won't be considered "term" yet. So I will be holding my breath for the next 6 weeks!

Whose babies have turned head down? Mine still seems to be sideways. I know she still has a few weeks to turn but that's another fear in the back of my mind, that she will be breech (another reason that would prevent me delivering at the birth center)...

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## MommaDucky

I've had six scans, so pretty sure I'm on track, if anything I'm due just a couple days sooner, but nothing more. 

Gosh I am feeling like I need to be prepping things NOW tho! The urge is so strong its getting harder and harder to fight lol.

Baby is still all over, I had kicks around my belly button earlier, then in my left ribs, then down. He's flipping around pretty freely still.


----------



## Crystal5483

Maybe there's two and they just couldn't see the second?

Happened to my huband's aunt. She gave birth on valentines day to what she thought was only going to be ONE baby. But sure enough there were two baby boys and the second one was hiding behind the first in all of the scans!

How are you ladies doing? I think I'm officially in my tww! Hoping that I get a :bfp: !


----------



## grenouille

Crystal, that's crazy! What a surprise!

Hope you get your BFP very soon!! Let us know :)

Crancherry, like you said there's still time for her to turn around. Try not to stress about it too much. I hope you get to deliver at the birth center like you wish :)

I had my baby shower today! It was a lot of fun. We got really spoiled and have pretty much everything we need. My parents had already purchased the crib (which is now in the middle of the living room FILLED with gifts), and also got a car seat and a stroller, which I was thinking of buying *if* we got enough money as gifts. We also got tons of money and gift certificates so that's really nice and will do for whatever bits and bobs we'll need in the future as I don't even know what we're missing right now... I'll probaby just put it away for now and use it for random things we'll need once the baby is here. I'm so exhausted now...! I should sleep really well tonight.


----------



## MommaDucky

OH GOSH I hope there are not two! WOW I would be stunned! I don't know how we would afford three in daycare....OUCH!


----------



## MightyMom

Three in daycare?? At that point you hire a nanny. It's cheaper.


----------



## MommaDucky

LOL, probably!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well. We are just back from our holiday to Spain. It was great to be able to relax and do nothing but now I am back I have turned into a crazy pregnant clean freak and want to get every surface and cupboard disinfected. DH thinks I have gone mad!!

Momma, sorry you are so uncomfortable. How strange to be so big so early. My bump was huge a couple of weeks ago when baby was lying transverse but now he/she has moved my bump shrunk back again, also my pelvic pain improved hugely. Maybe that could be a cause for you??

I think my LO is head down but every so often I get worried that he/she is breech. I can't tell the difference between a head and a bottom at the moment when having a prod of my bump.

Answering the question of weight gain - I am in trouble from the antenatal clinic as I am up 9.5kg since booking. they say since I am quite overweight I should not have gained anything and want me to have lost some weight by the next weigh-in at 34 weeks. I am trying but with my back and pelvic pain exercise is virtually impossible and I know that I should not really be dieting. Boo!! At least my GTT was normal.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope your all well....

I had a scary day on Friday. At work around 10am I went to the toilet and was sure Id lost my mucous plug. I passed lots of jelly tinged with pink. I didnt want to take any chances as Im already at risk of premature labour so I went to the hospital.
They put a belt around my stomach and monitored the babys heart rate for about an hour and also asked if I was having contractions which was hard to say as my stomach has been tightening at the top but nothing regular.
They then checked internally and my cervix is closed.
They said that it could have been part of a "show" or I could have an infection. Ive been worrying since then though and scared to go anywhere far. Im definetely having more discharge than normal so hard to say if its something or nothing. I just want to this baby to hang in there for a coupld more weeks yet. Every week is a bonus now for me. 
Im so scared and just keep waiting for my waters to break.


----------



## grenouille

Oh Justkeep, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Must have been scary. I hope your LO stays in there for as long as possible.

Lala, glad you had nice holidays. I completely understand going crazy about cleaning! I went through a phase like that, but lately I had been really busy and feeling exhausted by the end of the day and neglected cleaning. It was overwhelming just thinking about what needed to be done. But since my baby shower was at my house, my mom came in the day before and we did a lot of cleaning. It was so nice to have some help! Now at least everything is much cleaner, it will be easier to maintain, so I feel motivated again. I'm actually washing all the little blankets and cloths I got as gifts right now so I can put that away, and next I will be cleaning some baby clothes to pack for the hospital :)

I'm so excited I can finally do some shopping for all the things I'm missing. And I'm really not missing that much :)

Also Lala, they say you should not have gained anything?? I'm overweight as well, but I'm allowed to gain between 11 and 20 lbs (that's about 9 kg). But the doctor said it's ok if I gain about 25 lbs. To not gain anything would mean you're actually losing weight. I'd be happy about that but I don't think it's a good idea to diet&#8230;?!


----------



## MommaDucky

Wow, it really makes me sad that docs put such a stress on the weight gain issue for so many of you.

The nesting urge is mental right now lol. I really want to get up and do things, however I feel so icky (got a head cold) I just don't want to move.


----------



## Krippy

On October 15, at 7:00 pm in all time zones, families around the world will light candles in memory all of the precious babies who have been lost during pregnancy or in infancy. Too many families grieve in silence, sometimes never coming to terms with their loss.

If you or someone you know has suffered a stillbirth or infant loss due to SIDS/SUID, prematurity or other cause, we hope you will join us in this tribute to create awareness of these tragic infant deaths and provide support to those that are suffering.

Help us create a wave of light across our nation!

I am going to decorate my own candle in memory of all the little ones lost! I hope you all join in your own way. Hope you are all well!
 



Attached Files:







Awareness_Web_Header.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Krippy

Justkeep...Sorry that you had such a scare. I have lost part of my plug throughout this pregnancy and was told it was normal as it will replenish itself. Thinking of you and make sure you rest.

Lala...I am jealous of your holiday in Spain...I want one! :) I have gained around 25 pounds so far but last time I gained 80 pounds so my Dr. is really pleased with me. They aren't too hard on you with the weight gain here but I know they just want you to be healthy!

I have had the nesting urge too Ducky but I am too tired to do anything about it! lol


----------



## katestar53

Justkeep - Sending you a big hug sweetie, try and get as much rest as possible and it can be farily normal to lose you plug this early but it must be worrying :( 

Lala - Glad you had a fab holiday :) 

I had a scan today to check the position of my placenta and its still low. Its 2cm away from the cervix and they are rescanning me in two weeks to see if it has moved anymore. They ideally want it to be 3cms away. Also my placenta is now posterior, it was anterior at my 20 week scan!! Hopefully it will have moved and I can have my natural delivery :wacko:

I am trying not to even think about my weight gain. Last time I checked I was up 30lbs so am not going near those scales at the moment! I have pretty much eaten what and when I have wanted so only have myself to blame! Hopefully breastfeeding will get the weight back off!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks for the reassurance everyone.

Krippy I feel better knowing that you have lost part of your plug and all seems well. Im staying away from google as I reassure myself and then go on to read something negative.
Its mixed storys I read that labour can be days away or weeks away, noone really knows.

Lala your holiday does sound likes its done you teh world of good.

Kate, fingers crossed tight that your placenta will still move further away, theres still time.
I still dont know for certain if I'll be having a natural delivery or a section, still need to discuss it in detail.

Oh and Im stopping weighing myself aswell now. Today I jumped on the scales and weigh 12 stone 4lbs thats about 3 stone now. I dont think Ive been overdoing it, Ive just not been calorie counting like I normally obsess over.
Before pregnancy I weighed 9 stone and always monitored my weight and calorie counted and ate low calorie and low fat and excercised all the time.
But I still think everyone will gain different amounts of weight. For example by boobs are absolutely massive now.
Ive also read that at this stage there is 50% more blood pumping around our bodies. Aswell as all of the amniotic fluid. You know what like it is if you jump on scales after drinking loads.


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone, how is everyone feeling? Only 2 weeks left at work for me, yipppeeeeeeee! Can't wait to be sat on my bum at home in my PJs, really am feeling tired now, climbing the stairs is like climbing a mountain!!! My bump is really high up pushing against my lungs so am always short of breath :( Can't wait for him to be here now, not long to go now ladies :) x x x


----------



## Krippy

I know Kate...It is really getting close and so real now! I can't wait...I am already off work and loving it. I hope the 2 weeks go by really fast for you!

I wish my bump was high...It is so low and my groin and lady parts are so low bc of all the pressure this baby is putting on them. I am sure it is bc I was pregnant so soon after RJ and my muscles just aren't as strong but golly I am sore!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Krippy, your lucky to have already finished up work.

Kate, Im jealous that you've only two weeks to go! Im meant to be working up until 37 weeks but thats definetely suject to change. Im really struggling now, I am sooo tired. Im also breathless , just like you my lungs are crushed up as this baby seems high, its jammed right into my right ribs and so uncomfortable. It feels so tight in there now.
I have my next appointment next Wednesday for a growth scan and meeting with my consultant. Im going to insist that he make a birth plan for me. I really think this baby is coming sooner rather than later a lot to do with my double womb.

After my scare last Friday about losing my plug Im convincing myself that Im losing fluid. Im so anxious that I feel more wet and clear discharge than normal but at the same time Im reading this is very common. Im closely monitoring this and watching out for any warning signs.
Ive been reassuring myself incase this baby comes early, Ive been looking over at the premature babies section. You guys should have a look its all success stories. Our babies if born at this stage should be absolutely fine.
There are some real miracles born at 24 weeks and thriving!


----------



## Crystal5483

I was leaking fluid but at 39 weeks and I had NO IDEA I wasn't even wet down there. Very little pin size hole they assumed caused by her nails! I was feeling yucky. They induced me.


----------



## MightyMom

I had enormous amounts of mucus down there in my 3rd tri. I wore pantiliners. It was super wet, but I didn't dialate or efface until week 39. Might also be urine. Your body is producing lots of relaxin hormone right now causing your bladder to contract more often and you may not feel it because of all the swelling and pressure. If you really think your waters have broken you should go have it checked out.


----------



## crancherry

Hi ladies! I am feeling SO tired lately and my belly is really aching a lot these days, especially when I lie down. Everyone tells me to stick a pillow under my bump but that actually makes it hurt more. I use a body pillow to throw my leg over but it is making rolling over even harder. 

Baby has been pretty active and then will have a quiet spell where I will start to worry :/ I know there is getting to be less room in there now and there's not any particular reason to worry...but still I can't help myself. Of course as I am typing this she has just gotten the hiccups (she has them so often!)

We've been tight on money since my income disappeared so we haven't done anything to get the nursery ready. The biggest items we have to do is buy and install carpet (the old carpet had already been ripped out) and curtains for the windows. I want to paint too but that could wait as it's more just a cosmetic thing. But I am getting antsy as I really want to put the crib together and get the room done! Luckily we do have most of the necessary items already so I am sure it will work out, but I want it ready NOW :)

OH and I need to take a road trip a few states over (Texas to Georgia, about 15 hours one way) to pick up some equipment for his shop. I feel ok about going since I will just be sitting in the truck the majority of the time, which would be about the same as sitting on the couch. Has anyone else done this at this stage of pregnancy? I know worst-case scenario we would be able to access a hospital somewhere along the way if something happened, and I can't deliver at my birthing center until I am 37 weeks anyway, so I am thinking might as well go in the next week or two...

Hope everyone else is well and hanging in there as we round the last bend!


----------



## Krippy

I went on a roadtrip my last pregnancy around this time and I was so sorry that I did. I was sooooo swollen and sore by the end of it. Make sure you drink lots of water and get out and stretch as much as you can!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey ladies, long time no see! Just wanted to share, now that DH and I have finally agreed on a name for our little girl. Her name will be Camden Reese.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Looking for a bit of advice. I've not had much in the way of movements for the past 24h. Loads of odd sensations on my bladder but no real kicks at all. I had a listen in with the doppler and the heartbeat is nice and strong at 144bpm. Do you think the baby has moved and the bladder spasms are movement? Should I be phoning the maternity unit for advice? Don't want to panic for no reason. L x


----------



## katestar53

Lovely name Scooby!!! So pretty :)

My advice Lala is to go and get it checked out, I went a few weeks back as I had severe backache and what felt like contractions and they were great, told me I had done the right thing and if I was ever worried again to head back in. I'm sure it's nothing but it's better to be safe than sorry x x x


----------



## Krippy

Always go if you are worried Lala...It is really important to follow your mother's instinct. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, I was just about to phone but thought I would have a cold drink and sit quietly for 10 minutes first. It seemed to do the trick and baby came to life again in a big way. I feel so relieved now!! Thanks for your advice anyway. I am sure that I am at risk of worrying over nothing after the previous losses but I agree - better to be safe than sorry.Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
L x


----------



## grenouille

Krippy, I'm jealous. Can't wait to stop working!

Only 2 weeks to go though. And until then I'm taking every monday off, so I can't complain :)

I'm feeling so tired lately though. I just have no energy and I feel overwhelmed when I think about cleaning up! Getting up from the bed or couch feels like a real work out! 

Crancherry, I think if you feel you'll be ok traveling, then it's probably ok. Maybe check with your doctor or midwife? Make sure you stop a lot so you can stretch, drink lots of water and have healthy snacks, and maybe bring some small pillows. 

Scooby, love the name Camden Reese!

OH and I are still discussing girl names&#8230; he keeps changing his mind!! I really loved the name Lia and he said he liked it, so I was thinking about it for a few days&#8230; and then he said he decided he didn't like it *SIGH*. So right now we have Aurélie (his favorite), Ariane or Ariel. I like them but I'm worried about the pronunciation of Aurélie in english (we live in a french community but Canada is bilingual so eventually she might live in an English place). In french it is pronounced O-RAY-LEE, but I'm worried english people would pronounce in Orally&#8230;. ?!? What do you think? Or she could just introduce herself as Aurelia&#8230; I know a girl whose real name is Virginie (and that's how we call her in french) but english people call her Virginia.

Lala, I get scared like that sometimes too. The cold drink always works. Glad everything is ok :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

grenouille said:


> OH and I are still discussing girl names he keeps changing his mind!! I really loved the name Lia and he said he liked it, so I was thinking about it for a few days and then he said he decided he didn't like it *SIGH*. So right now we have Aurélie (his favorite), Ariane or Ariel. I like them but I'm worried about the pronunciation of Aurélie in english (we live in a french community but Canada is bilingual so eventually she might live in an English place). In french it is pronounced O-RAY-LEE, but I'm worried english people would pronounce in Orally. ?!? What do you think? Or she could just introduce herself as Aurelia I know a girl whose real name is Virginie (and that's how we call her in french) but english people call her Virginia.


I feel like however she pronounces her name when she introduces herself should be how others refer to her, so really the only issue she'll have is when people read it without hearing it first, and then of course they make up their own pronunciation, haha. I'm in the US and have never heard/seen the name, but in my mind I pronounced it OR-UH-LEE, with the accent on the LEE part.

DH and I had similar issues where he would say he might like one of the names I really loved, and then later change his mind. Drove me batty! Camden's name was almost Tenley, and I also thought I nearly had him talked into my favorite, Lilah. Ah well, it worked out in the end!


----------



## FeLynn

just checking in to see how you ladies are doing? Not sure if you all remember me, I can't help but check in even though I am no longer expecting. I can't believe that if I was still pregnant I would only have a short 7 weeks left. I can not cope with this, I am so angry still and its been 4 months. I see a new obgyn well I seen this dr once in the past and decided to go back to her. Hopefully she will be more helpful then my last obgyn. I am also going to start looking for a therapist. 

Not trying to be a downer but I have to let it out where people understand me. I hope you ladies are doing awesome! baby dust for everyone and hoping all those sticky rainbow babies stick.


----------



## Krippy

Hi Felynn...I am sorry that you are feeling so lost. I know it doesn't help but I know exactly how you feel and I hope that seeing a therapist helps you. It wasn't for me but I know a lot of women who have gained a lot of insight and coping tools going to see a therapist. I hope that your new OB is helpful and kind. 

Thinking of all of our angels today. Light a candle for Infant, pregnancy, stillbirth awareness day today.


----------



## Crystal5483

Keep your fingers crossed ladies... I got a faint positive yesterday!


----------



## Krippy

So great to hear Crystal! I have everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry Felynn. I had a pretty rough time after my 2nd miscarriage, and it took us a few months to get a positive. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I hope the therapist will help. *hugs*

Crystal, GREAT news!! Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Crystal5483

It's official!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Crystal! that is amazing news...I am so happy for you!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you... guess I'll have me a June rainbow! (or July if they're stubborn like DH! haha!)


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Crystal! You got a little firework brewing in there. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies! I'm super excited (and a little nauseous!) it's still very early so I sent an email to my FS to get the bloods started!


----------



## Crystal5483

LOVE your spoiler MightyMom!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Crystal, congratulations. Fingers crossed tight for you this time.

Felynn, Im sorry your still struggling with your loss. It mustbe so hard to come on here and see us where we are now with our pregnancies knowing that you should be the same. It is heartbreaking.
It may well be a good idea to speak with a couseller about how you are feeling. I cant believe how low my miscarriages knocked me last year and I really struggled te be around pregnant people and babies, life just seemed so unfair and shit. I dread to think how I would be just now if I wasnt pregnant. Last year was terrible , spent miscarrying and then getting ongoing miscarriage tests which took up the whole year, the only thing that kept me going was trying again. :hugs: to you xx things will get better, they can only get better!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, hope everyone is well?

Im just back from my growth scan. The baby is now estimated to weigh 5lbs 4oz which is great. Its healthy and growing well on track.


----------



## grenouille

That's awesome Justkeep!

I wish I had a growth scan.

Can't believe our babies are so big!! I remember my triplet cousins didn't even weight 4lbs when they were born prematurely, and they are now 13 and in perfect health :)

It's so reassuring.


----------



## Crystal5483

Got my first bloods yesterday - 17hcg and 10.9 progesterone. I was 10dpo yesterday so I'm a LITTLE nervous about the results, but at the same time I know that I am WICKED early still. Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## katestar53

Crystal5483 said:


> Got my first bloods yesterday - 17hcg and 10.9 progesterone. I was 10dpo yesterday so I'm a LITTLE nervous about the results, but at the same time I know that I am WICKED early still. Praying for a sticky bean!

Congrats sweetie, so happy for you!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Great news Justkeep!!! Have they discussed anymore with you about having a natural birth? I am having my next scan on Monday to see where the placenta is, hopefully it has moved some more! 

Can't believe how quickly time is flying now, I am so excited. Can't wait to meet Harvey and have our first hug! I did my NCT antenatal classes over the weekend so am fully prepared now! If I can have a natural birth I am definately gonna try and have a water birth. Anyone written their birthplan yet? Im gonna do mine once on maternity. There are definately certain aspects that I feel strongly about. Skin on skin contact is really important and I want that straight away if possible. Also I dont want the injection to deliver the placenta. Anyone else decided on the kind of birth they want?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kate, I was quite annoyed actually as I wanted to discuss delivery options in depth with my consultant yesterday regarding whether natural or a section is best. But he said he'd see me back in 4 weeks and discuss it then. I honestly think that I may have had the baby by then. Ive already carried longer than what they thought I would with my double womb. He said they are really happy about this and that any extra weeks now are a bonus. He said the baby would be fine if born now.
Ive been in such a dilema over what delivery option is best but I think Im going to try for natural and if things dont progress as they should then they can interevene with a caesarian.

I hope your scan goes well on Monday and that your placenta has moved enough for you to try natural. Its also a bonus getting to see Harvey again.
I know what you mean that you just cant wait for the baby now to have that first cuddle.

Me and hubby were discussing it briefly last night about what to specify in the birth plan. Im kind of happy to just go with teh flow and see what happens. My sister was telling me thats what she done as you just dont know whats going to happen anyway so need to be prepared that you birth plan dosent always go accordingly.
I know that skin to skin contact is important as soon as but Im thinking that Id rather the baby be delivered and given a quick clean and wrapped in a towel before being handed to us. I've seen that done quite a lot in the birth programmes.
Im not too sure about the injection to deliver the placenta as I dont know too much about it, will need to ask about that.


----------



## grenouille

Hope your scan goes well Kate and that your placenta has moved!

I've filled my birth plan, it's all packed in my suitcase. The baby's suitcase is ready as well. I figured since the nursery won't be ready until a couple more weeks, I'd get everything else ready! I've even set up a changing station in the bathroom!

I've indicated that I wanted a natural birth if possible (I have to remember to practice breathing techniques!), and skin to skin contact is important to me too. I'm allowing myself to change my mind if I decide I want an epidural. I'd really prefer to avoid it though. I don't like the idea of a needle in my back, and it might seem like a stupid reason but since I read that it can trigger headaches, I'd really want to avoid that! I tend to get terrible headaches and I wouldn't want that to ruin my day. On top of the pain of delivery, and the exhaustion, a migraine sounds like hell!!

I can't remember what else I wrote, but like you Justkeep I'm ready to just go with the flow. I trust the hospital staff (I'm in a small town and keep hearing good comments about them from other friends who have had babies). And of course I want OH by my side for support and to give me massages (if I feel like it!). Taking a bath is also a possibility.

I can't believe it's getting so close! And in 2 weeks I'll be on maternity leave!! Now I hope the baby won't be too late, it will be a long wait


----------



## Crystal5483

grenouille - not sure what they offer in Canada - but my hospital when I gave birth to DD offered a "lite" epidural. I was up walking around the same day with no issues whatsoever and I gave birth at 5:30am. 

Best of luck to all you wonderful ladies as you near birthing time!!


----------



## LalaR

Good morning! Hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend. 
We had a busy time this weekend building furniture for the nursery. It is so exciting. We are now just waiting for our feeding chair and mattress to be delivered. It really is starting to look like a baby's room.
Also loads of churning movements. I think the baby has been doing acrobatics in there. I hope it continues as baby has moved into a breech position and I really want him/her to turn back to being head first. Any tips on what I can do to help?


----------



## crancherry

Lala, my midwife suggested https://www.spinningbabies.com/ but she also said not to worry about it until you reach 36 weeks as the baby may still flip around a lot until then. So I wouldn't try anything yet as there is still time.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...ist quite on here again, hope everyones doing ok?

Lala, thats unfortunate that the baby has moved to breech position, I hope it will move back head down.

Kate, just wondering how you got on at your scan, has your placenta moved?

Nothing much to report from me, just feeling quite powerful braxton hicks at times and mighty strong punches and kicks now that this baby is so big


----------



## katestar53

Its so so quiet on here. I have been busy finishing up at work, its my last day tomorrow and then Im freeeeeeeeee :happydance::happydance: So looking forward to chilling in my PJs and watching crap day time TV! 

I had a scan last Monday and placenta is still pretty low but the consultant seems pretty confident that I can have a natural birth. They are scanning me again on the 5th Nov and will make a final decision then but fingers crossed I can cleared for a vaginal delivery as really want a water birth so fingers crossed!

Justkeep - Are you BH painful or does you stomach just go rock solid? I this weird thing where my stomach goes really tight and hard for about 30 seconds, it goes away if I get up and walk around. Not sure if these are BH or not? How long till you see your consultant again? Hope you can have your natural delivery :)

Lala - Hope baby moves, have u a birthing ball. Apparently this is good for getting baby in the right postition. I have started boucing on it for 30 mins a day, I even watched the whole of the X-Factor on it last Sat. They are so comfy. Got mine from Amazon for £10 and it came with a pump. My dogs think its a new toy for them and keep trying to hump it, lol!!!! 

Crystal - I asked my hospital about the lite epidural and they do them so am defo gonna go for one of them :)

Time has slowed again, hope the next 5 weeks fly by as am ready to have this baby now! Am so tired and stiff, getting out of bed is like running a marathon and I cant even put my socks on anymore!

Hope everyone is doing well 

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FeLynn

first I want to say congrats to everyone who got that sticky rainbow baby dust!!!

I am doing okay, I saw my therapist today didn't do much talking, just gave her background info and talked about my plan and will start talking next week. Hopefully it helps but I don't know it hasn't worked in the pass. It's hard seeing everyone pregnant but I am happy for those expecting. I am just angry about my losses and want to be in a better place. Im waiting on my blood work results, had blood done on the 16th. Dr never told me how long it would take to get all the results back. In 2 weeks I get my HSG test so I feel slightly better knowing I am being heard and I am not being told it's just bad luck b/c I had kids.

I never pictured myself being in this boat and its been a rough ride and no one in my real life understands me they think I should be over it already. The truth is I will never ever be over my losses and my heart will never be whole again this will affect me for the rest of my life, I just need to learn to cope and live with it without being so angry and hurt.

Thank you ladies for listening to me and allowing me to vent!!! hugs to everyone!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing okay. DH and I had maternity photos done last weekend, here's a few of the shots we got.
 



Attached Files:







camden.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 10









us.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## grenouille

Beautitful shots Scooby!!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, I love the photos scooby! So lovely!


----------



## katestar53

Scooby, amazing pictures!!!

Moderator edit


> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/announcement.php?f=17&a=3


----------



## LalaR

Gorgeous photos scooby. What a lovely idea!!


----------



## Dreamermama

Is it much too late for me to join this thread? My December rainbow baby is due on the 12!
Although I have a feeling baby girl may come in november, I've been having BH everyday and last time doctors checked I was 50% effaced, I find out tomorrow if I've progressed more :S


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Dreamermama! I am thinking that my December Rainbow will be coming soon to but we will see! 

I just got home from an overnight at the hospital...threatened pre-term labour. Contractions have finally started to slow down and my cervix is still closed but I was kept overnight for observation. Got a shot to mature baby's lungs just in case but so far baby is staying put and is not engaged. I am so exausted. Between my contractions and labour noises (lol) I had absolutely no sleep. Contractions started at 5 pm so went to hospital at 7pm. Had a bunch of tests, my FFN was negative. Got a little sleep from 11pm-2am but the contractions came back with horrible back pain that won't go away. I saw my ob and I am back on Friday for more tests, NST, and ultrasound to check the baby and cervix... I am quite tired and uncomfortable but baby is still doing great. Lots of movement, etc. Wondering if this bubs is going to stay put!

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## grenouille

Welcome Dreamermama!

Wow Krippy, glad everything is ok. It must have been exhausting. I hope your baby stays in your belly for at least another 2 weeks :)

I only have 2 days left at work. Can't wait!! 

I hope everyone is doing great. :)


----------



## Nitengale

WELCOME Dreamermama! :hi:

Oh Krippy I am so sorry you are going through this, it sure does sound exhausting. You and LO are in my prayers.

Went to my prenatal appointment today and I am now measuring 3 weeks ahead at 36 weeks ( I had been two weeks ahead for a while ) So they schedule me in for an ultrasound to see what's going on next week. Crossing fingers that everything is just fine. Dr. Also told me that she will start doing an internal exam to check cervix at my appointment is 2 weeks is this normal?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Welcome Dreamermama...nice to see another recruit.

Krippy, I hope your little one stays put for a nother couple of weeks. Although if born now it would be fine Im absolutely sure. 

I only have 4 more shifts to work, cant wait to finish up next Thursday at 37 weeks and then I think I'll start trying all the tricks in the book to bring this baby early. They do say 37 weeks is full term so I would be quite happy if it came a bit early.
Im so uncomfortable with braxton hicks which arent painful as such but the pain Im getting is this burning sensation at my right ribs cos teh baby is still pressed tight up against them. Ive been feeling so much movement aswell the past week now.

Does anyone know if their babys head is engaged or how you would know. I know my baby is head down but no idea if it is engaged etc.


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh Krippy your LO obviously didn't get the memo that our babies are suppose to be coming the same week and that's not for 4 more weeks! I'm sorry you've had such a hard time. Hopefully baba will stay cosy and brew for another couple of weeks at least in mamas tummy!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls! Loving all the support. Bubs is still doing, moving and shaking in there! I do have a 2 day headache so far. Went to sleep with one and woke up with one...Going to give it the day of rest and lots of water and if it is still there going to have to call my Dr. as this happened to me last time. Blood pressure, etc. is fine so far but we will see I might just have that November baby...but I will sure to resend the memo about the week of December 3rd Bell! lol

Justkeep and Gren...Congrats on the last week of work! Enjoy all the rest you are going to get...It was the best decision I made to be done work early! Is anyone else done soon?

For the head being engaged...It almost feels like there is a tennis ball between your legs but I am horrible at telling myself. Your Dr. will be able to tell you by feeling at your next appt....Mine is still just free floating still around in there, head down but not engaged. Hoping it gets into place soon bc they won't induce if it isn't engaged bc of fear of cord prolapse, I would have to have a c-section. Sometime babies don't engage until right before you give birth your first time...second babies can engage and disengage for a while. Kind of frustrating..

Nitengale...A lot of people say the measurements are totally unreliable. You might have a small baby in there but with lots of fluid. Let us know how you get on! My dr. does not do internal exams unless you ask her to and def. not this early...she will do them if you are in labour or having contractions.

Hope you all had a great night last night! We only had 6 trick or treaters so I guess there will be lots of snacks for me! lol


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Krippy, I'm sorry that you were having a tough time. I had lots of BH with DD. Never had to stay overnight though, you must be exhausted. I hope your LO stays put for at least another couple weeks!

Nitengale: I personally don't like the internal exam idea. Your doctor is introducing a chance of infection by sticking fingers up there. Plus it doesn't help to know how dilated and effaced you are because you can be dilated 5cm for weeks and still not go into labor. I also found it intrusive and uncomfortable. I will ask my doctor not to do them. (Well, I'll actually just refuse to put my feet in the stirrups at the office. No need to go there!)


----------



## Nitengale

Yeah, I feel like saying no at the appointment. I don't want to be bullied into it. I wonder why they wanna do it so early....I'll be 35 weeks you know.


----------



## Nitengale

Also a little question. I hear everyone talking about BH. I never had a single one with my previous pregnancies and not with this one either. I keep hearing people talk about them. Even today a pregnant lady who I know who drops her kid of at the same school as DD and who is also due in December said she was getting a lot of them and was shocked to hear I never had one. Is this weird??


----------



## MightyMom

It's not weird at all, it's like morning sickness. MOST women get BH, but some women just don't. Maybe you do and don't know it, but you should feel tightening, like your uterus turning rock hard. But just like some women don't get morning sickness, some just never feel BH. Don't be worried. It doesn't mean anything is wrong, you're just lucky!


----------



## Crystal5483

Nightengale I never had them with DD either. Don't worry it's normal :)

Still stalking you lovely ladies!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi crystal, Ive just realised that you had a chemical pregnancy last month. Im sorry to see that. I really hope that one was just bad luck for you. Wishing you lots of luck for next time!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Nitengale, I wouldnt worry if you've not been getting BH, as you said you never got them with your daughter either. Maybe they are so subtle you dont recognise them.

At first for me it was a guessing game if it was braxton hicks that I was experiencing as I didnt really know how they shoulf feel. Now theres no disputing that Im getting them as they are quite intense at times, not worried though as they are random and Ive been getting them for weeks.

Kate, how are you doing? not seen you on in a while?


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks Justkeep... They're doing more tests now since I've had three losses in ten months. 

So far one test came back high. I have an email into my doc for cardiolipin antibidy IGG.


----------



## katestar53

Justkeep - Thanks for asking, Im am all good, am really enjoying maternity leave but havent had much time to relax yet have so much to do for the wedding but have nothing planned for next week so am planning on putting up my feet! How are you doing? When is your next growth scan and when does your maternity start?

Grenouille - Enjoy your last day at work :) 

Krippy - Hope you and baba are ok now 

Not much to report from me, am feeling great apart from getting tired more. Am still managing to get a good night sleep. Had a MW appointment yesterday, baby has started to engage very slightly but I havent completely dropped as of yet. Also dont think I have had any BH, do they hurt?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Crystal, Im glad your getting tests run. Thats the test that came back positive for me on two occasions. Elevated anti cardiolipin antibodies ie. blood clotting. Thats why Im on a low dose aspirin and also clexane injections that I have to do daily into my stomach.
Apparently blood clotting is the most common reason of miscarriage and most treatable aswell. I thinks its best when they do find an underlying reason and then it can be treated. So many people out there have recurrent miscarriages and no identified cause.

Kate, Im doing fine too. I only have Mon-Thurs to work next week then thats me finished up..I cannot wait. 
I actually dont have anymore growth scans now. I see my consultant on the 14th when I'll be 37+5 and Im assuming he will check if baby is engaged etc. as he said he will decide then what is best for me a section or natural delivery.
I forgot you'd said you get married early next year, it does take a lot of planning for a wedding. How lovely will that be though your little baby boy at the wedding!
Weird you say that you havent had braxton hicks either aswell as Nitengale. I get them frequent, like right now. The top of my bump goes really tight and then the full bump is hard and then releases again. I dont think they are painful in general but Im getting a painful burning sensation at the top right of my bump where the baby is jammed so tight. I often have to lie on my left side for it to ease up.

Can I ask you how did the midwife determine that your babys head is engaged? is in an internal exam or do they just feel externally?


----------



## Crystal5483

Justkeep you made my day. You're giving me hope that I can carry another LO to term! Here's hoping!

My Mom had to give herself injections during her pregnancy with me.. and I wasn't sure of what ... So I asked my aunt and she discreetly asked my grandma (since my mom passed) and it was HEPARIN for blood clotting! Hmmm genetic???


----------



## katestar53

Yeah am super excited for the wedding and it will be extra special with Harvey there :happydance: The MW just checked the position of the baby with her hands and she said it had started to dip into the pelvis. Fingers crossed he says head down. He is slighly back to back at the moment so have been using my birthing ball loads as this helps with getting them in the right position. Heres hoping we can both have our natural births, have another scan Monday so hopefully they will make a decision then :)


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies, I just wanted to let you all know it is hard to come here and see how well you all are but at the same time I am happy for your pregnancies and send anyone and everyone some sticky rainbow baby dust. I also cant help but to come here and see how you ladies are doing.

My dr called with my blood work results and all the test came back good nothing wrong there. I am seeing a therapist hoping it helps we will see. I got my period on Friday so I have to call my dr office tomorrow and let them know so that way I can get my HSG test done. I am hoping to get some answers as it would help me but I fear everything will come back okay and there will be no answers to my questions. at the same time I hope all is well for my uterus but if something were wrong it would help do I don't blame myself and those around me!


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry you haven't gotten any answers Felynn. I hope seeing a therapist helps some :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Felynn, I really feel for you. Its completely understandable how you must feel seeing everyones pregnancies progress and almost at due dates now.
I was just looking at your ticker, you have 3 sons right? As frustrating as it is I think your losses may just be sheer bad luck.
I was glad that my tests found something to be wrong (blood clotting) as I knew it was treatable but at the same time its good that your tests are finding nothing wrong.
Aswell as posting here I also post in the pregnant after recurrent losses 
section and its interesting to see everyones different history. 
Its about 50/50 where half of us have been found to have underlying problems and we're now on treatment and the other half have found no problems but are now successful after several losses.
Just one of the girls today was saying that she had her son 7 years ago without problems then had 3 miscarriages in a row and now 4th time lucky with no treatment.
Another one of the girls has had 10 miscarriages and no reason could be found but she is now 13 weeks pregnant.
Its an awful situation to go through and it is hard to stay strong but if your so determined to have another child I guess it is a case of just keeping at it and try your best to distance yourself from the pregnancy until you get past that 13 week stage. Just need to be prepared that its 50/50 it could go either way.
Also the best thing is if your doctor is willing to put you on treatment anyway as a precaution, such as progesterone and low dose aspirin, p[ossibly clexane aswell.

I really hope it works for you talking to a therapist, ist completely normal to have so many different feelings inside including jealousy and resentment and finding it difficult to be around other pregnant people and babies. I know that is how I felt anyway. 
You need to take care of yourself and I really hope you have success soon x


----------



## grenouille

To support what Justkeep said, I know it's hard but the fact that they found no problem can be a good thing. I had 2 miscarriages and I was so sure there was a problem with me... and here I am, at 36 weeks. We did nothing different, except that it took me a bit longer to get pregnant this time. 

I don't know what your situation is exactly, but I read somewhere that recurrent miscarriages could be that a woman is "superfertile", and that unviable embryos can implant too easily. It reassured me thinking maybe that's what happened to me, although I'll probably never know. (With both miscarriages I got pregnant right away, without even really trying)

Maybe it was just bad luck.

The fact that you already have kids is only a good sign.. don't lose hope.

I hope your therapy will help. *hugs*


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies! Long time no see! After moving house I didn't have the internet for absolutely ages and so I missed out on catching up with you all. I'll try and get through all these posts later so find out your news :)

Things are good with me! Today is the first day of my maternity leave and I'm now trying to find lots of things to do to fill my time. I am so ready for Tiddler to be here now!! I started my parentcraft classes last week which feels like another milestone. I still can't believe I have made it this far! Pregnancy is now extremely umcomfortable for me - I ache a LOT and feel tired most of the time but I feel like I'm nearly there now.

Sending lots of love to everyone, I hope you're all okay. It's so weird to think we'll be having our babies NEXT month (maybe even this month!) xxx


----------



## grenouille

Great to hear from you Leliana! Hope the move went well. You must be really happy to finally be ready (or almost?)

This is also my first day on maternity leave! :) I have soooo much to do though. Nursery is still under renos, but it shouldn't be too long now. It's just that my dad and OH are so busy with their work, it's hard to find time to work on the nursery. I wish I could do it all myself!! It should be ready for painting this week though so I'll probably do that, I can't wait any longer.

My belly really dropped in the last 2 days, it's so weird. I'm glad I'm done work, I feel so much heavier now. I'm probably ok for a couple more weeks (hopefully!) but it makes me feel like delivery could happen any time now, something definately has changed and I get more braxton hicks. I'm going to make sure my legs are shaved (lol) and that there's enough gas in the car from now on ;) I should probably get a pedicure too, my toes are almost impossible to reach!


----------



## katestar53

Yay for maternity Leliana and Grenouille, its great :) Not long for you now Justkeep!!! This is my second week now and its so good not to have to work but have been very busy doing housework, getting the last bits and bobs ready and wedding planning!! 

I am starting to feel baby drop also, do you get a weird shotting pain in your lady area Grenouille?!? I did check with my MW ans she said this is very normal when baby is dropping but damn it hurts! I really hope this baby comes early, the thought of going overdue and being pregnant for another 5 weeks feels me with dread :( 

FeLynn - Sending you a big hug :hugs: 

Had my final scan today for my placenta, its only 2.1cm away from the cervix but my consultant is happy for me to delivery naturally but I wont be allowed a water birth :( I started crying after the appointment as I am concerned that 2.1cm is too close and that if I attmept a natural dellivery I or the baby will bleed to death or the placenta will abrupt. I know these are worse case scenarios but I am really scared. The doctor seemed unconcerned and I guess I need to trust her. Just want to get it over and done with and for little Harvey to be here safe and sound.


----------



## grenouille

I can't imagine planning a wedding on top of all this Kate, you're courageous :)

Yes I definitely had sharp pain this morning when I got up, that's when I started realizing my belly had dropped! I was worried for a few minutes but now I feel fine and the baby is moving well, so I figured it was normal. Glad you mentioned it though :)

I don't know anything about how far from cervix is safe for the placenta and understand your fear, but if your doctor is confident then everything should be fine :) Try not to think about it too much. I figure if I'm calm about the delivery, than everything will be ok. Stressing out will certainly not help and I trust that the people around me will know what to do :)

I'm starting to look forward to it but I would rather wait a few more weeks :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Theres always something to worry about Kate. I know thats how I feel anyway. I just want this baby out safely.
That sucks that you wont get your water birth but not the end of the world. If your consultant is not concerned about you trying for natural then Id try not t worry too much or over think it. Very worst case scenario if things arent progressing as they should then they would intervene, Im sure they will monitor you closely.

I have irrational fears of bleeding to death aswell because Im on blood thinners. My consultant wont let me go to my date as it needs to be planned so that I know when to stop my injections. At least I know that I will definetely be having my baby this month. I think it must be so frustrating going overdue.

Talking about the baby dropping. Its hard for me to say whethet mines has. Someone in work last night made comment that it had dropped but I still feel it really high up breaking my ribs. I do feel quite crampy today though. I just want the next 3 days in work to fly by as Im starting to worry about my waters breaking in public!

Leliana, its nice to see you back on here. You'll have a lot of reading and catching up to do!

My nursery furniture came yesterday so when my husband finally builds it up. I;ll be sure to post pics!


----------



## Nitengale

Wow I can't believe that you ladies are so far along now. I wish I was around 36-37 weeks already...all this waiting... 

Here she is weighting just over 5 lbs, pressing her face against me. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FeLynn

I do have 3 son's so this was hard to accept 3 losses in a row. I was hoping for answers from the tests I was having done, but they all turned out okay. I rather call it bad luck after having the test then to go off of a gut feeling at least I have something to back it up, you know. I just don't know why my baby would died at 13.2 weeks nothing was found wrong with her and she measured on track so its not like she was weeks behind what I was measuring. I would like to know why her heart gave out. I know I will not get that answer so that will forever be in my head. I just want to move forward but its really hard and it gets harder as Dec 5th gets closer.

Congrats to the rest of you ladies. I am happy for you all! Thanks for letting me get this out in here! hugs to everyone.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Nitengale, what a lovely picture. Thats a good weight too.
My baby was estimated to be about 5lbs 4oz at 34 weeks.

Your not far behind us. I cant actually believe that Im 37 weeks already, how did that happen!
Its going to be interesting to see who is first to have their baby, I wonder if anyone will go early.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,
Glad that everyone is doing ok. i am so jealous of you all being on maty leave already. 3 weeks to go yet for me - if I hold on that long.
I had a 3h appointment at the antenatal clinic yesterday. LO is still breech and is getting to a size where turning without help is getting less likely. I had to have another scan and growth is on the 60-70th centile. Another scan in 2 weeks then they will schedule me for an ECV procedure. Unfortunately my local hospital only has a 40% success rate and they openly admit they don't really try very hard. I am starting to prepare myself for having to have a planned caesarian - not my choice but I have to do what is safest for the baby. The thought of spending 1/4 of my maty leave not being allowed to drive and recovering from major surgery sucks!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, have you tried crawling about on all 4's and scrubbing floors, Ive heard that helps to turn a baby and get it engaged.
Just make sure you do your research on ECV, I dont want to come across as Im a know it all which Im clearly not but Ive read dangerous things about having that done. But then again it could be more so for people like me with a double womb. Luckily my baby is head down and not breech but with my condition there is a high risk of breech babies and Ive read under no circumstances let them try to do an ECV as its dangerous to the baby and risks cord accidents. I think its really important its done under ultrasound.
A work colleague of mines - her step daughter is due the day after me in Ireland and her baby is breech. Last week she went in to have an ECV done and was expecting a doctor with an ultrasound etc. but it was just a normal midwife, she asked her to stop and said she wasnt happy for iyt to be continued and was fine with the prospect of having a section.

I understand the disappointment you may feel if you dont get to have a natural birth but I too still dont know if Im getting booked in for a section, I'll discuss it with my consultant next week.
Its not all doom and gloom with sections, apparently you have drive after a couple of weeks if up to it, nothings set in stone and everyone has different recovery rates. Ive actually read lots of positive experiences now from people who had sections. 
Whats meant to be will be I guess. Would be great if your baby turns by itself.


----------



## Leliana

Nitengale - that is an awesome pic!! Really great weight too! I am quite jealous of anyone who's had a scan recently. I haven't seen Tiddler since 20 weeks! I am so curious as to what she looks like!

FeLynn - :hugs: After losing my baby in December I remember approaching the due date in August with massive trepidation. It did pass peacefully and helped me to move forward somewhat but it was probably the second hardest part of my miscarriage. I am sending you so much love xxx

LalaR - oh your little one is certainly being a monkey!! My antenatal teacher said that doing pelvic tilts whilst on all fours helps to turn the baby, plus sitting upright or using a birthing ball. Leaning backwards encourages the baby to get comfortable and so they are less likely to turn. I really hope your LO moves soon and if not, as Justkeeptryin says, a C section is not as bad as it seems. Especially if you are prepared for it. Sending baby movement vibes!!

I can't believe I am also nearing 37 weeks, I honestly never ever thought I'd make it. Even though *touch wood* this pregnancy has gone well my mind had never truly been in sync with my body. I know how you ladies feel as at 34 weeks I felt like time was going sooooo slowly!! I think it does help setting little milestones though. My next one is obviously the 37 week mark. It is so strange to think it's actually going to happen! I just packed my hospital bag and now I'm pretty much set apart from a few last minute things! I'm also spending today washing baby clothes so they smell nice ready for Tiddler's arrival :)


----------



## Krippy

Love the pics Nite...I have a pic of my bubs that looks almost like that! lol I think they are getting squished in there!

Lala...Have you checked out spinningbabies.com. I am told there are a lot of exercises on there that might help with breech babies. I know the feeling about fearing a c-section...Thinking of you!

Felyn...Thinking of you and sending you positive vibes. 

Hello everyone else! Hope you all are well. I am curious to see who will give birth first too. This thread will soon be filled with birth stories and baby pics and I can't wait!

I am feeling much better. I have been in and out of the hospital with headaches and preterm contractions. Doctors have diagnosed me with an irritable uterus. I am home now which feels soooo nice and will be making 3x a week trips to the hospital for tests which I am happy about. I have another ultrasound coming in a week and a half which is fun to see baby moving around. Last Friday it was chewing on its foot and I think I know what we are having but I am still keeping it a secret! lol

Sounds like with all of my pre-term contractions and headaches he will be inducing me at 38 weeks. Which means only 3 weeks give or take a few days and I get to attempt my vaginal birth. Pretty positive day yesterday. Bubs has been a rockstar with all of its NSTs and everything so I really haven't had a chance to worry about the baby yet which is great!


----------



## grenouille

That's a great picture Nitengale! Cute baby :)

Lala I hope your LO turns head down pretty soon. 

Glad you are feeling better Krippy :) I'm grateful not to have any problems with my pregnancy but I'm jealous of all your ultrasounds!

I'm also curious to see who will be first to deliver! Can't wait to see a real baby! It feels so surreal right now.

We finished painting the nursery today, and all that's left to do now are the floors! Unfortunately OH is working a lot lately so it will be at least another week before it's all done. But if the baby doesn't come early, the nursery should be ready! :) I can't wait. The stuff is all in our room right now, it's a mess!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Well ladies guess what...Ive had my baby yesterday..little Emelia!
My waters broke yesterday morning at 5am Saturday, I went to teh hospital at 9 am and confirmed that waters had broken but was only 1cm dilated. I was going to be sent home but they agreed to induce things with whatever chemical it is.
They started the process at 12.30 noon and I thought I was such a weakling as I was really struggling with the contractions as they were so intense. I asked for an epidural an hour into it and next thing the midwife was checking me down there and started crying out that there was lots of dark hair and could see the head. I had an hour and a half labour and Emelia was born at 1.56 with gas and air only no time for the epidural. the midwives were so excited shouting this is a record breaking labour haha.

She is such a sweetheart, I just love her to bits and my instincts were right that I was having a girl. She was 6lbs 7 oz and so petite. We both got discharged home tonight.
Im feeling really good overall but I did tear and also had to be cut and stitched up. I still cant believe it. She's really mines. Pictures to follow x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Yay our first baby!!! Congratulations!!!! Wonderful news xxx


----------



## grenouille

That's wonderful! Congrats Justkeep!!

Haha I have no words, I was not expecting anyone to have their baby already :) And I'm just 3 days behind you...!


----------



## katestar53

Wow, so happy for you sweetie :) Sounds like the birth wasn't too bad? Can't wait to see the pictures! Sending u a big hug and kisses x x x


----------



## Krippy

Wow...Congrats JustKeep! Can't wait to see pics...It is all starting! Bring on the babies! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hooray for the first baby! Congrats!!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations to you and baby Emelia!! Take some time to heal and get settled with baby. So happy for you!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations!! Emelia is a beautiful name :D I'm so happy for you, it sounds like everything went well. Sending lots of love and hugs!

Yay our first December rainbow baby!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congratulations JustKeep!! Can't wait to see all these beautiful babies!

AFM- the hematologist dismissed my elevated anticardiolipin iGg and said that it is transient and may not even be there next time. One little thing (sarcasm) that he didn't even mention to me was that I tested positive for Homozygous MTHFR two variants on c677t. Looks like I'll be meeting with a bunch of doctors over the next few months :-/


----------



## LalaR

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Well done justkeep - what brilliant news, and what an amazing birth story. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## katestar53

Congrats again Justkeep, hope you and the baby are settling in nicely, can't wait for the pictures :happydance::happydance:

Well had my final appointment with the consultant today and my placenta is still very low, only 2cm away from the cervix and as I have had some spotting over the last few days they have booked me in for a C-Section on Friday! Am quite nervous but so happy to be finally meeting Harvey :happydance: I am now in a complete panic making sure everything is ready for him. Can't belive he will be here in 5 days :wacko:

Hope everyone is well

Kate xxx


----------



## Krippy

Friday!!!! Congrats Kate...It is all happening so fast! Can't wait to see pics of your Harvey...GL with your section, I am sure you will do fantastic!

I am sorry about your news Crystal but maybe the doctors will be able to give you some answers. GL hun!


----------



## grenouille

Ohh Kate that's exciting! I'm sorry you won't get the natural delivery you wanted though, but it's all for the best for you and your baby :) Good luck!

I feel like I have soooo much to do before the baby comes, and now I have a cold :( So I'm really hoping baby doesn't come early, I really don't want to have to go through labour with a cold..!

I'm really excited for the babies, can't wait to see pics. It's all happening so fast!

Crystal, good luck. I hope the doctors can solve the problem easily. *hugs*


----------



## katestar53

I am a little upset about not having a natural delivery but its whatever is best for me and Harvey and I have heard it isnt too bad a recovery from a planned C-Section. Im sure by Christmas I will be back to my normal self :)




Crystal5483 said:


> Congratulations JustKeep!! Can't wait to see all these beautiful babies!
> 
> AFM- the hematologist dismissed my elevated anticardiolipin iGg and said that it is transient and may not even be there next time. One little thing (sarcasm) that he didn't even mention to me was that I tested positive for Homozygous MTHFR two variants on c677t. Looks like I'll be meeting with a bunch of doctors over the next few months :-/

Crystal, sending you a big hug :hugs: and I hope the doctors can find a solution for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Justkeep!!! How exciting! Can't wait to see some pics.

Grenouille, I have a cold too and it's really kicking my butt! REALLY hope I can get over it before I go into labor, otherwise it will be much more exhausting :/

Kate, as long as he is healthy and you are safe, that's most important, but I completely understand how you feel about not getting your natural birth - that has been one of my biggest fears this pregnancy. I am holding my breath until I reach 37 weeks next Saturday!

Crystal, good luck with your upcoming testing. I am sure it will be a trying time but I hope it all proves to be helpful toward your motherhood journey :)

As for me - I still feel like there is so much to do. I've been sick for about a week and a half now and it's making it so hard to get anything done. We finally got the baby's room cleared out and painted, but our carpet is on order so it could be several weeks until it can be installed. Fingers crossed it's on the quicker side as we can't put the crib together, fill the dresser, etc. until that happens. I am having visions of fishing clothes and diapers out of bags in the closet if she comes early! 

Next week will be so busy, my niece's birthday is this Saturday, my birthday is next Tuesday, Thanksgiving is Thursday, and then our anniversary is the following Saturday. Hope to get through all that so we don't end up with another occasion in that week. I will be happy either way but it would be really nice to have at least a little time in between! 

Hope everyone else is well and gearing up for their big days!


----------



## grenouille

Crancherry, we're pretty much at the same point. Our nursery is painted, but we still need to sand, stain and varnish the floors before we can put any furniture in. OH is sanding the floors right now. I can't wait to have a place for all that furniture, it's all in our bedroom right now and it feels like such a mess!

As if there's not enough to do, I'm trying to get all my christmas shopping done (thank god for internet shopping). If I don't do it now, no one will get gifts from me this year! lol I just don't like the fact that it's all going on my credit card in one big chunk.

Time to go hang the reusable diapers outside :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, as promised here is pictures or Emelia. Sorry they are so big as Im not sure how to re-size.
How exciting Kate that your meeting Harvey soon. I cant wait to hear your story and see pics too!

] 

https://img546.imageshack.us/img546/2620/img0017du.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7930/img0015ow.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9322/img0021xe.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7264/img0018yw.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7264/img0018yw.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## katestar53

She is so beautiful and tiny!! I bet you are chuffed to bits :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I really am chuffed to bits with her, I feel like Im still on a high and living on adrenaline. You'll soon see how it feels.
Dont beat yourself up about a section. Im not saying its an easy option at all and your recovery will be a bit more difficult but during my labour it was so intense I kept saying to my husband I wish Id had a section. Ive also got the stitches to contend with and feeling very sore. The most important thing is getting the baby out safely. My milk is starting to come in aswell and my boobs are massive and sore and rock hard. Im bottle feeding so hoping that the milk production stops. The midwife told me today not to stimulate the breasts at all even with the shower and it will stop.
I think thats when the baby blues can set in aswell when the milk starts. The midwife said its perfectly normal to feel tearful and have a good cry.


----------



## Nitengale

Justkeeptryin: BEAUTIFUL pictures! Big congrats!

Kate: Friday is so soon, so excited for you :hugs:

Crystal: :hugs: Hope you get more answers!


----------



## grenouille

Lovely baby!! Congrats again :)


----------



## Nitengale

Grenouille: hope you feel better hun!


----------



## Crystal5483

JUSTKEEP - Emilia is beautiful!!!

And thank you to ALL of you ladies. I'm hoping they can find answers. It's all a bit scary and I've even informed some family members since I'm homozygous it means that I got one variant from each parent... so it's a lot of people to inform for testing. They may or may not have it as it comes about later in life sometimes. I'm guessing my daughter will have to be tested. But as all other things, what happens lies in the hands of God and he himself will choose what is best for me. 

Thanks again! And I'm still stalking!


----------



## MightyMom

Beautiful pictures Justkeep!

Kate: I'm sorry you have to get the c-section. I have placenta previa and will probably need one too. I'm super bummed, it's not what I want. I hope everything works out as well as possible for you. Can't wait to see baby Harvey!

Crystal: Hope they can find some answers for you. I know how frustrating it is without them.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks ladies, I really cant wait until you all have your babys and experience this. Its amazing. I still cant believe that Emilia is here and real as I thought it was always too good to be true. She's going to be spoiled so much.I couldnt be happier with her.
Its lovely all of our family and friends reactions too, after our losses it makes her extra special.
Cant wait to keep watching to see whos going to be next after Kate x


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Justkeeptryin, she is absolutely gorgeous!! You look fantastic too! I hope I look as good as that after I've given birth :)

Kate - I'm sorry to hear you have to have a C section but how incredibly exciting that Harvey will be here soon! I can't wait to see pics. I'll be thinking of you :)

Crystal - :hugs:

Hehe, our DECEMBER rainbow babies are turning into NOVEMBER rainbow babies! ;)


----------



## grenouille

Good luck Kate for tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures of Harvey :)


----------



## Nitengale

I second that!!! :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Thanks ladies :) Am just en-route to hospital now! Can't finally wait to meet him, am so excited! Will report back with pictures ASAP x x x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Good luck Kate!! How exciting!!

I want to be next!!xxx


----------



## LalaR

Good luck Kate - will be thinking about you today. So exciting to be meeting your baby at last! L x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good luck Kate, Im so excited for Harvey to be born and cant wait to hear your story and see pictures x


----------



## Leliana

So excited to hear how it went Kate and to see a pic of Harvey!! Best of luck honey! xxxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Kate!!
Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hope all is well with Kate and she has her baby now xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im getting impatient aswell to hear from kate but I know what its like. My phone was playing up in hospital and I couldnt get internet access, couldnt wait to get out so I could rush on here.
So excited to hear about it and see pics!


----------



## katestar53

Well ladies little Harvey was born yesteday at 9:52 weighing 7lbs 5, he is beautiful and perfect in everyway!! Sorry I haven't been on earlier. Am home on Monday so plenty of photos to follow!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Kate! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!


----------



## grenouille

Yay! Congrats Kate! Can't wait to see pics of Harvey. Hope you are recovering well. :) xo


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Leliana

Oh Kate, congratulations!! I'm so happy for you :) Really looking forward to seeing your beautiful boy. I hope you are recovering well and enjoying your first few days of being a Mummy! xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Kate. Congratulations to you. Its the best thing ever isnt it. I hope your recovering well and able to mobilise around after your section. I look forward to hearing more and seeing pictures!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Kate. Wishing you a speedy recovery and looking forward to seeing some photos soon. L x


----------



## Leliana

So, ladies who are still pregnant, how are we all feeling? 

I really feel like I'm just killing time now until the birth. Part of me is so excited and another part of me is extremely anxious. I thought I'd love being on maternity leave as I still have things to do but I am so lacking in energy now and being home alone is making me crazy hormonal. I'm much better when I have company or an appointment to go to. Everything is mostly done now but not quite. The nursery is getting there but isn't quite 'right' yet - need to find the energy and funds to properly decorate it!

I am also extremely envious of you ladies who already have your babies ;) Can't wait to see who's next!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Leliana, I imagine that I would have felt the same way as you had I not had Emelia a day after finishing up work. My plan was to have 3 weeks off work to myself before my due date but now I realise that is quite a long time to yourself just waiting around. My timing couldnt have been more perfect really. Finished up work on the Thursday, had Friday to myself and then had Emelia on the Saturday haha.
I pretended to myself that Id sit with the feet up eating choclate for 3 weeks but in reality I need to keep busy and active, I hate having too much time to myself to overthink things.

Hopefully you'll have this baby a bit early. Just keep trying all the tricks in teh book to bring on labour. It must be a strange thing now to see that a couple of us have our babies , it must make everyone else even more desperate to have their little bundles aswell.


----------



## Leliana

It definitely does Justkeeptryin! Your messages and photos are so exciting to see, I can't help but be even more eager to meet my little girl. One of my good friends has just had her baby too and we have been through the whole first time pregnancy thing together. It's so weird to see and hold her baby whilst mine is still inside me.

Having the time off is making me think about things way too much. Not just this baby but also the one I lost. It's coming up to that time of year and my hormones are confusing a lot of my feelings. I also worry that I potentially have another 4 weeks of this! It's not necessarily having to wait that's the problem, it's the not knowing.

Your timing sounds absolutely perfect! I hope your first week with Emelia has been good and you are recovering well. You'll have to share some more pics at some point :) xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies! :hi: I totally get the waiting/alone/low energy/hormonal thing. :haha: Not too pleasant. I just have to keep thinking...not much longer. We have two kids already and only a 3 bedroom home so baby is in our. Room for the first year. Trying to make the bedroom as nursery-like as we can but its still not the same, oh well we do what we can right. Just had my baby shower on Saturday, it was really nice but I'm glad it is over, pretty exhausting. 

My 6 year old daughter is starting to get a little nervous now. Its hard to answer all of her questions in a way that she understands. I'm sure that when baby comes she will see that it's not so scary and that the love I have for her will NEVER change, only grow more each day. My 10 year old stepson is not too worried, he has been with me full-time for the last 5 years and happy about that. 

I kinda want a sweep as well. I was thinking 39 weeks. My dr said that she would do it at my next about which is 37weeks 2 days. Is that too early? Other than that we DTD every day already :haha: And I guess I should on the birthing ball.

Justkeeptrying: how are you new your little precious one doing?

Kate: hope you are doing well!


----------



## Crystal5483

Kate can't wait to see a picture of Harvey!!

Confirmed today that I'm pregnant again... seeing my FS Wednesday - I HOPE he has a game plan for keeping this one around with my MTHFR diagnosis!


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Kate!!! Hope all went well and you are recovering nicely :)

Leliana and Nitengale, I am still hanging in there with you guys! Just a waiting game now. Seems like I am getting more exhausted by the day now and still so much to do :/ Can't wait to get my body back (well, sort of!) so I can feel like I am not so worthless. But I will miss feeling the baby though. This is a hard week with lots going on so my fear is that I will go into labor at a time when I am already really tired and it will be that much harder. Plus I am still trying to kick this stupid cough. Fingers crossed for being nice and rested when it happens!

Anyone else still not settled on a name yet? Everyone seems to think we are keeping it a secret but we are still completely undecided! I really don't have any I like strongly although the middle name will probably be Elizabeth since it's a family name. I am hoping once we meet her it will be clear what name fits...otherwise I am afraid of making a quick decision that I end up unhappy with later...


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Crystal, so pleased for you sweetie :)

Finally managed some time to upload some photos. The last few days have been a blur!! We are so pleased though and love Harvey to bits :) Finally got home from hospital yesterday and am so pleased to be home. Am still in quite a bit of pain as lost a litre of blood from the C-Section so am still very weak. But could not be happier, am so pleased to finally be a Mum, it an amazing feeling. Hopfully your babies will be here soon ladies :)

https://fly.brain2.photobox.com/47925600e1148f0bd9681134990772d229b706a774165f454534586f269ce65ee6afc792.jpg

https://img3017.photobox.co.uk/1125847973210230e23755dbbbdfd678b3165ae9c4b357908954bb72d929f935b1f7d641.jpg

https://img3017.photobox.co.uk/160688651216f86007ac6579466fbee6d45b4bef170cd3458203df2f57a8aa9ee0562567.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Crystal, great news!! FX everything goes well this time :)

I've been on maternity leave for 2 weeks already and I'm the opposite, I still I have so much to do and my list keeps getting longer and longer!! Even though I can't wait to have my baby, I'd rather have it closer to my due date (but NOT late!!). I would also really want this cold to be completely gone!

We're still finishing up the nursery, and in the past 2 days I've been cleaning a lot because of all the dust caused by the renos. Tomorrow I'll clean on the second floor and then the biggest part should be done, finally :)

Saw the doctor today and I'm 1 cm dilated! It doesn't mean much for now, but it's nice to know that things are progessing :)

Good luck with finding a name Crancherry! We only chose a name for a girl recently: Aurélie. And today we found the middle name: Victoria (OH's grandmother). I really like it. (We chose Xavier Frédéric for a boy a long time ago).


----------



## Krippy

Harvey is absolutely precious Kate! What a little heartbreaker! Glad that you are home and I hope you start to feel better soon! :)

I hear ya girls about having no energy and ready for this baby to be here. Time just seems to slowing dragging by...I am just sooo excited for LO to be here I can't think straight! lol

Congrats Crystal! Hoping and wishing this is your sticky bean hun! Let us know what the Dr. says.!


----------



## grenouille

OMG Kate, Harvey is adorable!! Glad to know you are home and all is well, hope you recover quickly. 

I'm so jealous of your cute babies! Can't believe I'm going to be holding one any day now...


----------



## Nitengale

Kate: what a sweet sweet baby boy you have!! Sorry you are in pain but so happy you are home now.

Crystal: so happy for you, keep us updated on how things are going!


----------



## Crystal5483

KATE- Harvey is precious!!! Congratulations and get plenty of rest!!

Thank you everyone! Can't wait to see the doctor!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Kate, Harvey is adoreable. Im delighted for you, its teh best thing ever isnt it. I cant believe how happy I have been aswell. I keep waiting for teh baby blues to kick in like they prepare you for but Im still on :cloud9:
Sorry, your in so much pain but it will ease up more each day. Your bound to be feeling weak aswell due to blood loss.
Enjoy your precious boy x

I cant wait to see who's going to be next now...exciting. You ladies must be feeling impatient now.


----------



## Leliana

Kate, Harvey is absolutely beautiful!! What a gorgeous little nose! Congrats, I hope your recovery goes well :hugs:

Crystal, I'm so happy for you, congratulations!! :happydance:

Grenouille - I love your girl's name, so pretty! I also still have lots to do and I know deep down it's better for baby to cook a little longer but I am just totally lacking in patience now! Everything that HAS to be done is now finished, the rest is just the finishing touches to make it perfect. I really hope your cold goes soon xxxxx

Crancherry - yup, that's exactly how I feel, I want to get my body back now, I feel totally useless! I lost a lot of weight prior to getting pregnant but was big for many years so it's not as if I'm not used to being this weight (and much bigger) but honestly it's not the same at all. I can barely do anything, I'm so tired of waddling round the house lol!


----------



## grenouille

I hear you, I'm looking forward to getting my body back! Especially with all the work I'm doing around the house, it would help! 

I'm lucky that I'm very tall, I guess my belly might be a little easier to carry.. a lot of people tell me I'm not that big and couldn't guess that I'm 38 weeks pregnant.. but I can't imagine being bigger!!


----------



## crancherry

Aww Kate, Harvey is just adorable! You must be absolutely loving him to pieces :) I can't wait to meet my baby too!

Grenouille, that is a beautiful name! I wish we had some French in the family so it would make sense to choose a name like that. But being in Texas too, I am sure something like that would never be spelled or pronounced correctly. It's so pretty and graceful sounding though! 

We were tossing around the name Avery but I keep getting stuck on it sounding like "aviary" or that it rhymes with "savory" - silly, I know, but those are the things that come to mind...also we both liked Riley for a bit but I think it's too much like Ryan (our middle son) and it sounds kind of "kiddie" for when she gets older. 

There are a few names I like that OH doesn't, like Lauren and Lainey. And he likes Tyler, but that's his name too and I think that would be confusing and also weird to our boys that the girl in the family had her dad's name and not them. All my best friends through life have had names starting with M so it seems fitting to go for an M name, but I can't find any that I am too fond of. Maybe Mariel or Meredith? Morgan? But then I look up the name origins and meanings and if they are disagreeable it cancels out the name.

Ugh, why is it so hard??? So much pressure, so little time!


----------



## Leliana

Just got back from my midwife appointment - I'm 2/5ths engaged!! She was totally free last time so this is definitely a move in the right direction. Woohoo!


----------



## grenouille

Leliana, great news!

Thanks Crancherry! I really like your names and I don't think Riley is too kiddie. But it is close to Ryan... My favourites are Avery and Lauren.

We were a little worried that Aurélie might be pronounced "Orally" in english (it should be more like O-ray-lee), but we're french and live in a french town so it shouldn't be a problem when she goes to school, and she could always introduce herself as Aurelia to english people. I'm so convinced it's a boy anyway! lol It will be a real surprise if it's a girl ;)

Last night I realized this baby could arrive any time now. I rarely ever get BH contractions, but at around 6 pm I started having fairly strong BH, but it didn't hurt. I had many for about 2 hours, I didn't really time them but they must have been close to 5-10 min apart.. and eventually at around 8 they subsided..!

I know they say you'll know what's a real contraction when you get it, but I was starting to worry I was one of those whose contractions don't hurt! Since we have a one hour drive to the hospital, I hope it will be clear when we have to go! ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope your all well.
Leliana thats great that your 2/5ths engaged, things are definetely progressing.

Im just loving my girl so much, here is some recent pics of Emelia. She is getting so bright now. After each feed shes very alert and likes to just lie on her back or side on her playmat and wriggle and stretch.
Managed to get out with the pram yesterday for the first time which was great and now its bacdk to rain again...sigh!
It felt great to actually get excercise and fresh air, that always makes you feel better mentally, and physically Im feeling brilliant now, no pain at all from the stitches now.

https://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4566/p1020883cu.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1967/p1020885qg.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6168/p1020896i.jpg
https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1817/p1020894f.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leliana

Oh Justkeep, she is so incredibly beautiful. She looks so snuggly in her cardigan and hat too :) I am so glad you are feeling on the road to recovery too. I am hoping to get out and about when my little one is here, even if it's just into town for a coffee or whatever. 

So ladies, I had some bad news yesterday. This is totally off topic but I guess I just need someone to talk to. My cat has not been right for some time now, he lost a lot of weight and started exhibiting bizarre behaviour like weeing in the bath and eating stones from his litter tray (which in my experience is a bad sign). I took him to the vets yesterday with a heavy heart knowing something had to be wrong and my suspicions were confirmed. It looks like he has a large tumour inside him, possibly on his liver. He is having a scan on Friday to get a better look but the vet said it is BIG and if she is correct it is unlikely they can operate. She said for the time being we can manage it, so long as he has a quality of life, which he does.

I am devastated. This boy is the cat love of my life. He is 12 and I rescued him from the RSPCA 6 years ago, after losing my first cat to cancer. He has been a constant presence over these last few years and a huge comfort to me after my m/c in December. Today I am swinging between being totally pragmatic about it, numb or crying. I managed to hold it together in the vets surgery yesterday but lost it in the car on the way home. I feel that I am lacking mental and physical strength right now as I am so close to having my baby and I can't cope in the way I usually would. This was not how I envisaged these few weeks. Today is the first day in a long time I haven't felt excited about the baby or been symptom spotting. I just want to go to bed and sleep for a long time.

I'm sorry for the long post and bless you if you've read it! Just having a hard day today...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh no Leliana, that is awful about your cat. I know exactly how you feel as I am an animal person too. I cannot imagine anything going wrong with my dog, it would devastate me. They really do become part of the family our animals.
I really really hope the scan proves things wrong for you. As you say aswell under normal circumstances you may be able to deal with the worst news a bit better, but with your hormones and emotions already being heightened by pregnancy it is so much worse. Right now you should be getting super excited about your baby coming but how can you with this going on, its not how you imagined the next few weeks to be.
I would cry as much as you need to let your feelings out, then you need to rationalise teh reality of things and what the next steps are. :hugs: to you x


----------



## Leliana

Thank you so much Justkeeptryin, for your kind words and hugs :hugs: Knowing someone understands means a lot. To me, my pets are like my children. This baby I am carrying is my first and so up until this point, my cats have been No1. I hate to think of him in pain and I know that I will have to make some tough decisions over the next few days/weeks. I just hope I can find the strength from somewhere. I will know more about options after the scan and whatever happens it's better than not knowing as I am just in total limbo at the moment.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks for being here for me today hon xxx


----------



## Donna_barnes

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I too am an animal person; I love my dog more than I love most people! I hope that there is something that they can do but if not i wish you strength to do what's best for him xxx


----------



## grenouille

Beautiful baby Justkeep! It makes me so excited to hear about your life with a new baby. We will all be there any day now!

I'm so sorry about your cat Leliana :hugs:. I know what it's like... I was devasted when we lost our first cat a few years ago. Now we have 2 cats and a dog, and I don't even want to think about losing them. You become so attached to them and they are such a big part of the family. Hopefully he will continue to have a certain quality of life for a while so you can prepare yourself and find the strenght to get through this. :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Greenouille, I keep obssessively checking in to see if anyone else has had their babies yet. It wont be long at all now, I cant wait to see the next arrivals!

Donna, I like that comment too about liking your dog more than most people, I can relate to that too haha and feel the same at times! Some people are just so irritating at times but you just cant get mad at your dog no matter how hard you try or it dosent last long anyway.

Our animals are indeed like children, up until now my dog has been the baby and I think she's been feeling slightly put out this past week so Im trying to include her now. She was very exciteable at first around the baby but now she just comes up for a quick sniff and sneaky lick and walks away, and she goes up to the Moses basket every so often to peak in and then just walks away.


----------



## Donna_barnes

It's good your dog has adjusted, I'm worried about mine, she's my fur baby at the moment!! My husband gave her as a puppy to me the day after my angel babies birth so she has been my surrogate baby! I hope she doesn't resent the human baby too much lol xx


----------



## LalaR

Justkeep - Emilia is so adoreable!!! You sound so contented with her. Looking forward to more updates soon. It's keeping me going whilst waiting for my LO hearing about everyone else having their babies.

Leliana - so sorry to hear your bad news. I hope that your cat doesn't have anything too bad.

I'm just waiting here. Only today and wednesday to work then I am officially off work until july. I can't wait. My baby is still misbehaving and despite me trying every piece of advice I can (safe ones only!!) he/she is still breech. I had a long chat with my consultant yesterday and am booked in for an ECV on Tuesday next week. He says there is a 30% chance of success as it is my first baby. If still no luck then I will come away from the appointment with my section date booked. To be honest - I just want whatever is safest for the baby now.


----------



## Krippy

Sorry for being so quiet lately girls! I have been def. stressing and worrying over here in the last few weeks. But my induction is booked for November 30th! 1 more week! Eeeeeekkkk! It can not come soon enough! 

Leilana...I am sorry to hear about your kitty. It is so hard to lose a pet...mine are def. part of my family and I couldn't imagine losing them. 

Good luck with the ECV Lala...I have a friend who had one and it worked really well. She said it was very uncomfortable but def worth it in her mind.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Looks like youre next then Krippy, how exciting!!!xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Any new babies?


----------



## Nitengale

Krippy I am so excited for you! 

I feel like I will be last.:coffee:


----------



## Leliana

:hugs::hugs:Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words about my cat Oscar. I have struggled these last few days but am trying to carry on as normal. He's home with us now. His scan revealed he has several tumours on his spleen and liver. They can't do anything for him but we can keep him comfortable for the time being whilst he has a quality of life. He still has a healthy appetite and is having cuddles etc so he's in the best place with us right now. I am taking each day as it comes. Just hope he holds out until baby is here as they have developed a really close bond.

Nitengale, I totally feel like I'm going to be last! Everyone I know is having their babies early and I really feel mine will be late. I think I'll have to be induced!

Labour dust for everyone!! Krippy, I am thrilled for you, how exciting :)


----------



## MommaDucky

I can't believe there are already Dec babies coming!!! Still feeling so far away from holding mine. I keep waking up and saying this would be a good day to have a baby, come on baby lets get this started!


----------



## crancherry

I feel like I will be last too! Especially since last time I was induced a week early because the doctor thought the baby would be "too big" if we waited for him to come (which I now think was nonsense). I had a bad experience with that so I am hoping and praying this little one will show up soon on her own! Fortunately this time I have a lovely birth center with midwives who will try everything before medical intervention so I am doing my best to have faith...

Everybody that sees me now says something to the effect of "Oh boy, you are ready to go now!" and makes comments about how the baby must be huge, which is kind of getting on my nerves :/ I am measuring pretty much on target and have not gained any weight above what I should have...I know they don't mean anything by it but way to make me feel like a whale!

And then my family gets irritated when I do anything, like I should have everyone do everything for me (although I am on my own all day so who would I ask for help anyhow?) I realize they are trying to be concerned and helpful and I am grateful for that, but at the same time I am not crippled. It's not going to kill me to get groceries or do laundry. I have to feel useful somehow! I am all for resting, but it drives me nuts to just do nothing. I have no idea how the ladies on bed rest can deal with it! And hello, nesting anyone???

Guess I needed a little vent there, sorry! I really am ready for this to finally happen :) Hope everyone is hanging in there through these last few weeks.


----------



## LalaR

Good morning everyone. I hope you are all hanging in there.
I know how you feel crancherry - my mum keeps telling me how huge I am. Not a confidence booster. My husband is also expecting me to rest as much as I can. sadly no-one has taken on any of my chores so there is no way I can relax knowing there are things still to do!! last day at work today at least.
I had a bad day yesterday. I went in for my ECV. It wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting but unfortunately baby was not interested in going head down. I now have my section date - 12/12/12. I was really upset about it all last night and started getting all these irrational fears about what could go wrong. Also, the thought of giving up my independence for 2 months terrifies me since we live quite rurally. I suppose all I need to do now is get on with it as it is all out of my control. How have you ladies with experience of sections found the recovery?
Sorry to vent. L x


----------



## grenouille

I'm sorry your baby is still breach Lala. Of course it sucks that you can't have a natural birth, but it's for the best for your and your LO. I have no experience with C-sections but I hope it won't be too bad and you'll recover quickly.

I love the fact that your are scheduled on 12/12/12! What a special birthday :)

I can't relax either... our nursery is finally done(!!!), but now there's lots of cleaning up to do around the house after the renos and I keep bugging OH to move the heavy stuff around and I know he's pretty tired after a long day at work. He works in a restaurant and this is a very busy time of the year with the christmas parties and all.. he works long hours and since he's the chef it's more complicated for him to take time off and we just hope that I don't go into labour on a busy day for him... they will just have to do without him but I know it puts extra stress on him.

Last week I was having contractions and thought maybe I'd deliver this week, but not much has happened since and I now also have the feeling I'll be pregnant forever!


----------



## Crystal5483

I haven't personally had a C-section but I've know people who have. And it has varied for recovery. But can I just say that I LOVE that date? Perfect 12/12/12 !


----------



## Krippy

Sorry the ECV didn't work Lala! But I agree what I great birthdate!


----------



## MommaDucky

Full moon tonight, I'm so hopeful, well kind of, I was....now losing hope! 12 more days until we meet this little guy.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, sorry that the ECV didnt work out. Hopefully Kate will be on soon and can tell your what her section recovery has been like. All I know is that people keep saying 6-8 weeks recovery and cant drive etc. but when you actually speak to people that have had a section they say that their recovery wasnt that bad and they were mobile and driving well within that.
I agree what a great date of birth!

Im still checking in regularly to see who's going to be next to have their baby...exciting stuff!


----------



## grenouille

I think next should be Krippy right? She mentionned getting induced on the 30th, which is tomorrow! :)

I was hoping last night's full moon would do something but no... anyone else gave birth?? ;)


----------



## Leliana

Still here! If anything my symptoms are decreasing, or at the very least not changing at all, every day feels the same. I had a midwife appointment yesterday and she was still 2/5 engaged. The midwife did say that's probably as engaged as she'll get now before labour though so who knows.

I've been counting down til due date but I really feel I'm going to go over :(


----------



## Krippy

I am still here too! I had some intense contractions last night but they fizzled out...Hoping that they are doing something to my cervix so that all they have to do tomorrow morning is break my waters. I will keep you ladies updated on how things go as much as possible! I am still in disbelief that I will be holding my baby soon!


----------



## grenouille

Good luck Krippy! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck for tomorrow krippy. Looking forward to your updates. L x


----------



## Nitengale

Krippy: Can't believe you will be holding LO soooo soon! So excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## Leliana

I'm sooo excited for you Krippy! Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics! :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

So exciting Krippy, I cant wait for your update. Best of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Still here, like a ticking time bomb waiting to explode!!!!

All the best for tomorrow Krippy, we will be waiting for your news :) xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Good Luck Krippy!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!! Relax and breathe. You're LO will be here soon!!!

HCG went from 312 at 16dpo to 1536 at 19dpo! No more blood tests now. Ultrasound on Monday morning at 9am! I'm getting very excited now. Stick baby stick!!


----------



## Nitengale

Great news Crystal!!!!!!!


----------



## katestar53

Good luck for today Krippy, so excited for you :happydance::happydance:

Lala - Am loving the date 12/12/12!!!! Please dont worry about having a C-Section. Its been two weeks today and I would say that I am completely back to normal. I was out Christmas shopping yesterday! The actual procedure itself is very strange. I will be honest, I really didnt realise how major the surgery and I was very scared during the first part of the operation but once Harvey was out I completely forgot I was even in surgery. Unfortunatley my uterus wasnt contracting as it should and they gave me this horrible injection which helped it start contracting, this made me feel horrible and made me be sick about 4 times but they gave me a drug to counter react this and once I had that I was feeling much better. Once in the recovery room me and my OH were left with Harvey for two hours and I had some great skin to skin and feeding time :) 

I was in hospital for two nights and this gave me time to get some great advise from the midwifes on feeding etc but I was so glad to get home and into my own bed as the wards are very noisy, try and get a private room if you can. Also try and get out of bed asap. They recommend to try and stand up and walk 9-12 hours after the operation. I had the section at 9am and was up and in the shower by 8pm that night. It wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be and having a shower and putting on my own pyjamas felt like heaven!! One tip, make sure ytou have those really high wasted grannie pants as normal knickers will sit on your scar. Thay are not at all sexy but it means you not going to irritate your scar.

In terms of the recovery, just take it very easy for the first week or so. My OH was great and kept up with the housework, food shoppoing and cooking but as I am a tad OCD with cleaning by the 2nd week I was doing light house work again! Also just make sure you dont lift anything heavy. You can lift you baby but nothing heavier. 

Please dont worry about it and if you have anymore questions just ask :)

Sorry I havent been on sooner, as you can imagine been super busy with little Harvey :) Am absolutely loving being a Mummy and still cant believe he is finally here. Breastfeeding is going very well and he is sleeping between feeds during the night so not feeling too sleep deprived as of yet! 

Justkeep - How are you getting on with little Emelia?

Am so excited for all you ladies, not long now till you LOs are here :) So exciting


----------



## grenouille

Glad to know you are recovering well Krippy. 

And thanks for the advice. We never know who's going to end up having a C section.

Hope you are having a great time with Harvey!


----------



## Leliana

Hi Kate!

Lovely to hear from you! I'm so glad motherhood is going well :) How exciting that you have been out and Christmas shopping! Thanks for the info about C-Sections, Grenouille is right, any of us could have one and it is good to be prepared. I'm really glad your breastfeeding is going well too as in my case this is something I am worried about. I really want to make it work :)

Hoping Harvey sends the rest of these babies a little mental nudge. I am so ready to meet my girl now! xxxxxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Kate I'm glad it is going so well!! How exciting! Now you have to change your ticker to reflect how old he is, I can't believe it's been two weeks already?! Thanks for stopping in to update, I know motherhood is kind of crazy the first couple of months. Enjoy little Harvey!


----------



## Krippy

Well looks like I am still having a December baby. I have been in the hospital since 930am yesterday, my cervix was not favourable for my Dr. just to break my waters and start me on pitocin so they inserted cervadil which they will take out this morning and then re-evaluate where I am at. Fingers crossed the contractions and cramping I have had have done something down there because I am beyond anxious to meet my LO! Sorry I don't have any REALLY exciting news for you Ladies this morning! Might be another long and boring day but hopefully I will be in labour instead. I will keep you updated!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh that IS exciting!! You always said you thought you'd have a November baby but now you really will have a DECEMBER RAINBOW! Yay!!


----------



## grenouille

Aww goog luck Krippy, hope you'll have your baby today :)

Looks like the rest of us are all having december rainbows! My due date is tomorrow but I have the feeling he/she will be late!


----------



## Krippy

Cervadil did absolutely nothing so now I am booked for a c-section sometime this afternoon. I will update when I can...getting soooo excited I don't even care that I am not having a vaginal birth! :)


----------



## Leliana

Oooh, not long at all then Krippy!! Best of luck, it will feel so amazing when your baby is in your arms! Really can't wait to see here all about it hon and see pics :)

I really thought things were kicking off for me last night but I was wrong. Keep getting weird crampy feelings but it's mostly where the baby moves and headbutts me. I am so done being pregnant now. Grenouille, I'm due the day after you and I feel exactly the same. I've spent 40 weeks gearing up towards this date and it's slightly gutting to be sailing past it :(


----------



## Nitengale

Oh my goodness Krippy you are gonna see your LO in no time. Best of luck to you honey and can't wait to hear back once you have felt baby in your arms. :hugs:

You ladies are so close now. Can't believe I will have 17 days left...:wacko: I am sooo ready now.


----------



## grenouille

Hope you have your LO in your arms by now Krippy! :)

I didn't want to try it earlier but I think now is the time... I'm dancing to Gangnam style..! lol :happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

grenouille said:


> Hope you have your LO in your arms by now Krippy! :)
> 
> I didn't want to try it earlier but I think now is the time... I'm dancing to Gangnam style..! lol :happydance:

^^ :rofl: good idea!


----------



## MightyMom

Krippy said:


> Cervadil did absolutely nothing so now I am booked for a c-section sometime this afternoon. I will update when I can...getting soooo excited I don't even care that I am not having a vaginal birth! :)

EEK!! SO EXCITED! Update when you can, but remember that YOU AND BABY COME FIRST!



Leliana said:


> Oooh, not long at all then Krippy!! Best of luck, it will feel so amazing when your baby is in your arms! Really can't wait to see here all about it hon and see pics :)
> 
> I really thought things were kicking off for me last night but I was wrong. Keep getting weird crampy feelings but it's mostly where the baby moves and headbutts me.* I am so done being pregnant now.* Grenouille, I'm due the day after you and I feel exactly the same. I've spent 40 weeks gearing up towards this date and it's slightly gutting to be sailing past it :(

You realize now that you've said that you'll probably go into labor tomorrow right? The kiss of death is when you and the baby are both sick of pregnancy, LOL!



grenouille said:


> Hope you have your LO in your arms by now Krippy! :)
> 
> I didn't want to try it earlier but I think now is the time... I'm dancing to Gangnam style..! lol :happydance:

It only works if you're wearing sunglasses...:cool:


----------



## Krippy

Yellow bump turned BLUE, Raif Shaheed, born today via c-section at 426pm. 8 pounds 9 ounces and mom and baby are doing well! He is on some anti-biotics for some spots on his lungs but we had a good long cuddle before bed this evening before he went back to the nursery! We are beyond excited and totally in love!
 



Attached Files:







Raif.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katestar53

Congratulations Krippy!!!!!! Raif is absolutely beautiful :) glad it all went ok x x x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Congrats Krippy!! What a gorgeous little boy!xxx


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Krippy!! Raif is beautiful!!! So excited for you, and glad you are doing well :happydance:

Mighty Mom: I forgot the sunglasses... I guess that's why I'm still pregnant!! I kept waking up all night trying to feel if there was anything different with my belly.. I had some BH, but nothing more.. 

Oh well I guess I can wait another day, it's snowing here and the hospital is 50 min away.


----------



## MightyMom

CONGRATULATIONS Krippy!! He is beautiful!! Glad you are both doing well, I hope his lungs clear up with the meds. Love the name Raif!! So appropriate, he looks like a little Raif. :)


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Krippy! He is GORGEOUS! Wow, what a lovely pic! I'm so happy for you :)

Well, something is happening for me. I'm not sure what but my Braxtons have suddenly developed a weird period pain type feeling with them. They are currently irregular but I'm having a fair few an hour now and this morning they were between 6 and 10 minutes apart. It's not painful per se but it's definitely more than uncomfortable. Also, TMI, but I feel like I need a poo and nothing is coming out!

Who knows if it will develop though? :shrug: This could last for days but hopefully it is the start of something...


----------



## Donna_barnes

Omg totally sounds like you're starting!!! Jealous! Hope it developes quickly for you and baby arrives soon!xx


----------



## Leliana

Thanks honey! It's slow progress though, I'm still off to my Mum's for my roast dinner in a bit lol. Can't be missing out on that!! ;)


----------



## grenouille

Ohhhh Leliana I'm super jealous!! But also really excited! :happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Hope this is your tine Leliana! Enjoy ur roast dinner :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Krippy!!

Mighty Mom, I LOVE the name you've chosen! If ours was a boy we had decided on Colton. And Jacob has been my favorite boy name for years!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations krippy. Raif is adoreable!!! Hope you are recovering well.

Kate, thanks for your post. I have been getting myself so worked up about the possibility of a section but I am gradually getting used to the idea. Some people were scaremongering saying I would be housebound for 2 months and not even able to pick up the baby initially but you have put my mind at rest a bit. 10 days to go but I wish it was this week instead. Glad you are recovering so well. Hope Harvey is behaving for you. L x


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks scooby! We had picked that name over a year ago when I first got pregnant after DD. It was an instant yes from both of us, which is rare. And now we'll have Colton and Caitlin and I kind of like the aliteration. :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

MightyMom said:


> Thanks scooby! We had picked that name over a year ago when I first got pregnant after DD. It was an instant yes from both of us, which is rare. And now we'll have Colton and Caitlin and I kind of like the aliteration. :)


I agree, they sound great together! If we ever do have a boy I think we would use Colton, which also goes great with Camden!


----------



## MightyMom

Totally! I love the name Camden Reese (I think I've told you that before!). Can't wait until she's here!!

Leliana my labor with DD started out just like that. I think you may be 24 hours from your LO!


----------



## Leliana

Well, they started coming regularly - every 10 minutes and then overnight every 8/9 minutes, increasing in intensity. I was kept awake with it til 4.30am and then woke again at 6am and they are just gone. I am gutted. I really can't face this going on and on plus I feel mega guilty because hubby is off work for me :(


----------



## grenouille

How disappointing, Leliana! Hope the contractions come back soon.

I'm so ready for this baby to come out. Had to get up twice last night to use the washroom, and I couldn't fall asleep after cause my whole body aches and my belly feels soooooo heavy. I feel like I just can't rest! I've been up since 5:30 AM


----------



## Leliana

Thanks honey. It is disappointing but I am trying not to obsess over it. She has to come out eventually! It's just not at all the way I imagined labour. I thought I'd get a lot of pain very quickly, not this stop start thing. *fingers crossed*

I so know what you mean about feeling heavy. It takes so long to do anything and the night is the worst of all!


----------



## grenouille

Have you been drinking a lot of water? My friend went into false labour, made it to the hospital (during a snow storm!) and was sent back home. She said it's because she was dehydrated.

Now I make sure I drink lots of water because the hospital is a long drive from here!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Krippy! Raif is absolutely beautiful. So happy that he is here safe.

Leliana, I got so excited when I read back and seen your first post. Then I read back and seen your second post and sorry to hear your still hanging in there, I think things sound like they are progressing though for you. I'll keep checking in for updates.


----------



## Leliana

Thanks sweetie! It's been an odd day really. Feeling a bit down about the whole thing but at least another day is over and I'm one step closer to her. Still quite crampy but no contractions for some time now. We shall see :)


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Krippy!!! How exciting, beautiful boy :)

Grenouille - I feel the same, SOOO heavy and unwieldy, turning over in bed is a massive operation now. I got up to pee at 3:30 this morning and never could fall back asleep; I guess I woke up OH too so finally at 5:30 we decided to forget trying to sleep and just get up. Most nights feel like that now. 

I keep waiting for something to happen and just don't notice anything different. I am having the braxton-hicks fairly frequently and my boobs are sore again, but that's been off and on for the last few weeks now. My due date is Saturday and I have family coming into town the following Monday-Thurs that I only see every few years, if that. I was really hoping they would be able to meet the newest family member but I have a feeling it's just not going to happen by then :/ Now I am starting to fear I will have to be induced again which was really a horrible experience for me before :(

On a positive note, we finally got the carpet installed so I am starting to get the nursery put together. At least something to take my mind off all the WAITING...

Happy labor wishes to everyone as we start going one by one!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Oi!! I am just on pins and needles for you ladies!


----------



## Nitengale

So happy for you Krippy! Hope you and LO are well! :flower:


----------



## grenouille

I had my "last" prenatal appointment this morning. I'm only 1 cm dilated and the doctor said my cervix is still pretty high. I'm scheduled to get induced on dec 10th... I really hope I go into labour naturally before then but I have a feeling that's not going to happen...

She also said that if they are busy that morning in the maternity ward they will send me back home and reschedule for the next morning! I really hope that will not happen! We have to be there for 7:30 in the morning, and the hospital is an hour from here! I know I will not get much sleep that night...


----------



## Leliana

Keep checking in to see if someone else has gone into labour. I'm still hanging in here, no progress at all apart from a very active baby. Thought they were supposed to go quiet? She is still headbutting my cervix on a regular basis!! ;)

Crancherry, I fear being induced too, although I am a FTM. That being said, when I get to 42 weeks I'm sure I'll be begging for it! xxx


----------



## crancherry

I keep checking here too! I have an appt. tomorrow so I am hoping for news that things are progressing...last week I was 1 cm dilated and 60% effaced. Although they say it doesn't really mean anything, you can go for weeks like this or 0-10 in a matter of hours :/ It's just a mental thing I guess.

REALLY hoping not to get all the way to 42 weeks too. Every little sign of a cramp or a pain makes me look at the clock and take note in case it's the start of contractions, but nothing like that at all has happened yet. Baby is still moving as much as ever too, although I hear mixed things about that, some say movement will stay normal until birth and others say it slows down. I honestly can't remember whether it changed with my boys or not, but then again they never had me do kick counts back then either.

It's exciting and frustrating at the same time! I just can't wait to see what she looks like and make sure she is healthy :)


----------



## MightyMom

Gren: I would call ahead to the hospital on the 10th (if you make it that far) rather than drive only to be sent home. Simply ring up the labour ward and ask if you ought come in or if they want to reschedule you for the next day and explain that it is a long drive for you. I hope they would accommodate.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Anyone else having leg pain? It's just the left leg for me, mainly from the calf down into the ankle and foot. Started yesterday at this time after some crazy swelling, worked (on my feet) all day, then went to visit with friends so didn't put my feet up like usual after work. The swelling subsided for the most part by this morning, but the pain has stuck around even after a few doses of Tylenol. Not sure if I should be concerned for any reason or just stick it out. Will sure make for an uncomfortable time at work if it doesn't go away though.


----------



## MightyMom

Can someone massage your leg a bit for you? Sometimes the leg swelling can cause toxins to build up in your muscles because they can't get past the swollen tissue. A nice rub from toe toward hip helps millions. (Always rub TOWARD the heart/torso to get toxins released.)


----------



## Leliana

It's blinkin snowing where I live!! Not something we prepared for at all!! Baby girl can stay inside today!


----------



## grenouille

Leliana I'm also scared it will be snowing when I go into labour. We have our winter tires and we're prepared, but still, it's a long drive to the hospital.

MightyMom - I might try calling that morning... but since the weather forecast says snow for next monday (it's still early though), we were thinking of spending the night at my inlaws since they live close to the hospital.. we'll see. I'd rather be at home but it's not like I'm going to get much sleep anyway!

I'm getting so tired of everyone asking if I've had the baby! Monday we spent the night at my inlaws and yesterday my neighbor phoned to see what was going on! *sigh* (she's an old lady noticed when OH changed jobs because he wouldn't leave at the same hours!)


----------



## Leliana

*twiddles thumbs*

I am starting to get a bit anxious now, as in lots of those early pregnancy worries are coming back. I really want her in my arms now :(


----------



## grenouille

Ah Leliana, I understand. But I'm sure everything will be ok. :hugs:

I'm getting so tired of people now, always asking if I've had that baby yet. I don't even want to go out and see any one at this point because I keep hearing the same things over and over and I have no patience because I ALSO really want to see this baby, but please stop reminding me!!


----------



## Donna_barnes

I feel the same :( today's in my due date and I'm constantly worrying about her. Just need her here now so I know she's ok, healthy and safe!!!! Xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, just checking in for updates. Sorry yous are still waiting and starting to feel anxious, all will be fine. Its got to be the worst thing ever with your due date coming and going and still you are waiting and people keeping asking you.
Have any of yous been given dates that you will be induced if things dont progress? is it still 2 weeks that they let you go overdue now?


----------



## crancherry

My due date is tomorrow. They have told me if I get to 41 weeks and no baby yet, they will start monitoring the baby with a scan every other day and if needed do a sweep, give me some herbs, and/or break my water to help labor get started sometime between then and 42 weeks. Fingers crossed it happens on its own this weekend! As of my last appt. on Weds. I was 2cm dilated, 90% effaced, and baby has dropped to -2 engagement (not sure how that translates to the 5ths others talk about), so there are changes happening but who knows when it will be "time"...I thought for sure I would have gone by now! Tick tock, tick tock...


----------



## Donna_barnes

Due date today, sweep booked for tues (40+4) and if no luck induction will be 19th (40+12). So close to Xmas :( xx


----------



## Nitengale

Aww ladies all will be fine! :hugs: I also just want to hold my baby and know that she is healthy. I was thinking...I wonder why they calculate due dates the way they do when everything that I read says that only about 5% give birth on their due date. Isn't there a better way they can calculate. :haha:

I have my prenatal appointment today. I'm sure my Dr. is going to ask if I wanna sweep. I know it's sooo much better to hold off but.... It's also hard to say no. Hope I don't give in.


----------



## Leliana

Donna, they told me they'll induce after 14 days so induction will be the 17th for me. That's when it gets started though so could take a while and the actual birth days later. I was so sure I'd have her much earlier than this, it never occured to me it would be so close to Christmas.

Looks like most of us are in the same boat. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am thinking of everyone and will be pleased when we can tick each baby off!

Grenouille, I seriously hear you on the questions thing. I have just changed my Facebook so only I see wall posts. That way people will stop joining in conversations about it! I have actually stopped going to my favourite coffee shop as the ladies there just WILL NOT stop mentioning the fact I haven't had her yet. Such a shame as me and hubby love the place and it's one of the few things I look forward to doing at the moment :nope: But I seriously can't face talking about it any more!


----------



## grenouille

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in for updates. Sorry yous are still waiting and starting to feel anxious, all will be fine. Its got to be the worst thing ever with your due date coming and going and still you are waiting and people keeping asking you.
> Have any of yous been given dates that you will be induced if things dont progress? is it still 2 weeks that they let you go overdue now?

I'm scheduled to be induced monday morning, so I have to go there but if the maternity ward is too busy they will send me back home! I'm telling some people but I don't want to tell everybody in case they send me back home, then I'll get even more questions!! 

I hate facebook right now. If I don't write anything on it then people start thinking I might be in labour. Yesterday I did post something (unrelated to pregnancy), and I got a phone call right after because that person saw that I probably didn't have the baby yet if I was on facebook (wow, you are smart!). This morning I just wrote "no, not yet" in a passive aggressive way but people just didn't get it and I got tons of unsolicitated advice and stories, always the same things....!! :sleep: I'm just going to ignore facebook now and only pick up the phone when I feel like it!


----------



## Leliana

Ahahaha, oh I so relate! I post something mundane every day at the moment just so I stop getting texts but even then people ask me!! Someone left me a comment yesterday asking how me and the 'new daddy' (!) are, which totally gave off the wrong impression. My response? 'We are fine, literally no change in anything' and that was it!

If I haven't had her by Monday my status will be 'Don't. Ask'


----------



## katestar53

Hey everyone :)

People can be so annoying right!?! But try to stay postitive and you beautiful little ones will be here before u know it!!

Well just wanted to let you know that me and little Harvey are in hospital as LO has quite a bad chest infection :( His breathing was really bad this morning so was rushed up in an ambulance which was quite traumatic :( We are being kept in overnight so they can monitor him but he is out of danger. It has been a horrible day but am so glad he is going to be ok, it broke my heart seeing him struggling to breath this morning :( Doctor has said that these infections are quite normal in newborns as their immune systems are not yet developed. Can't wait to get home but I guess we are in the right place.

Kate x x x


----------



## Leliana

Oh Kate, that must be so scary, I am sorry you've had to go through that. I am so pleased he is out of danger though. Poor little boy. Keep us updated and I'll be sending hugs xxxx


----------



## grenouille

Kate I'm so sorry, it must have been very scary to see your LO struggle like that. Glad he is out of danger though. Good to know that it's normal. Hope you can go back home soon. :hugs:

Leliana, I might steal your "don't ask" on monday if they send me back home!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Poor Harvey! Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Kate, I'm so sorry! I hope Harvey can get back home very soon. Hospitals are SCARY when they are so young!!


----------



## MightyMom

Leliana & Crancherry: You ladies are so strong! I don't do well with nosy people who keep asking the most obvious question over and over. As if it isn't stressful enough for you!

My friend changed her facebook so that no one could write on her wall AT ALL until well after the LO was born. She told me she wished she had deactivated her account during that time as well, just so people also couldn't tag her in posts asking about the baby. She also didn't want anyone in her family stealing her thunder on the facebook announcement. Not sure what I'll do, maybe just ask my family to keep it off FB. They are already pretty good about that.


----------



## Crystal5483

For those of you looking at being induced. I was induced 4 days early since Miss Madi decided to poke a teeny tiny hole in her sac. (I didnt have a clue just felt slightly nauseous!) Induced at 9PM contractions at 10 epidural at midnight and then birth at 5:30am. 

Hope you girls have the same luck I did!!


----------



## LalaR

Kate, I hope Harvey is better soon. At least you are in the right place - no taking any chances with a newborn.

Sorry so many of you are hanging on. I go in Wednesday morning for my section. baby is still breech.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kate, thats such ashame for Harvey. I can imagine how scary that was to see him struggling to breath. They are just so tiny and vulnerable just now.

The worry never ends does it, Ive mentioned to my health visitor that I was concerned about Emelia's breathing. During the night when she is right next to me in her moses basket she is so noisy and sounds like she's grunting and heavy breathing and sometimes like she has a cold. The health visitor said that its normal and babies can be very noisy. In a way its good that I can hear her through the night and she's not completely silent but you still dont know whats normal and whats not.
I absolutely hate it aswell when Emelia gets so breathless taking her bottle as she is so greedy guzzling it down and then holds her breath trying to break wind. I go into a panic at that !
I was just saying to my husband this afternoon that he should really read up on the leaflet that I have to advise on what to do if you need to rescusitate your baby or what to do if they are choking, its things that people never want to have to do but everyone should know.
That was wise that you called an ambulance to get to the hospital quicker. 
I hope you get Harvey home soon x


----------



## Crystal5483

I hope Harvey gets better really soon Kate!! It's awful to see them so sick so young. Madison had pneumonia at three months. It was SO hard :(


----------



## Leliana

Lala - really looking forward to hearing how things go for you xxx

I am up at 5am right now, I cannot sleep, I am literally at the end of my tether. I just cannot understand why my baby isn't here yet. Why won't my body do what it's designed for? Why can't I have the same experience as everyone else? I started off so well this time last week but it tailed off to nothing and I've not had a single sign yet. Sorry for the moan, I am just so fed up. I wake up every day and get my hopes up and it all ends with a big fat nothing :(


----------



## Nitengale

Leliana I'm so sorry it is taking so long. I am feeling the same way and you are further than me so I can't imagine. Patience is so hard at this point. Had quite a bit of bleeding this morning..enough to get me excited but...nothing...

Hoping things get started for you soon honey! :hugs:

Kate: hope LO is doing better :flower:


----------



## Leliana

Thank you sweetie. :hugs: I know how you feel too as I was sooo ready to have the baby by 37 weeks. I always had it in my head I'd be early for some reason. The worst is definitely when you think you feel or see something that indicates birth is coming but then it just fades away. I know it will most likely only be a week at most for me but it's the mental strength I am struggling with the most. I feel more depressed than I have in years, I worry about this transferring to PND :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

We haven't heard from Grenouille for a while, hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## grenouille

Leliana said:


> We haven't heard from Grenouille for a while, hopefully this is a good sign!

Haha! Unfortunately no!

But you won't hear from me for a while after today. We're going to spend the night at my in laws since they live closer to the hospital and I have to be there at 7:30 tomorrow to be induced. I just really hope the ward isn't too busy, I really don't want to come back home!

Or even better would be to start with real contractions. I'm definately having more BH now, and thought maybe last night was the start of something as they were getting a little more painful. But it seems to have subsided.

Leliana, I also feel like that sometimes too, like my body can't do what it's suppose to do and I feel desperate just to feel a little bit of pain. But then I remind myself that it's normal, and I know tons of people who were late. It's just hard to remember when you really want the baby to be here and EVERYONE keeps reminding you, it's like they've never heard of a baby being late.

But I have to remember to be grateful, I'd rather be 41 weeks pregnant than not pregnant at all and depressed like I was at this time last year. LO should be in my arms any time now :happydance:

For the past couple of days I wanted to start reading a good book or something, just to change my mind but I'm always either cleaning or doing exercise to try to get things going, and the rest of the time I'm on the internet researching every little symptom and reading everything I can about delivering a baby!

Good luck Lala for Wednesday!! Can't wait to see your LO :)


----------



## Leliana

Ooh I am very excited to hear your induction is imminent! Will miss you whilst your away but can't wait to hear your updates!

You are absolutely right and being 'late' like this is not at all uncommon. I just think, unfortunately, I am surrounded by women who for various reasons have had their babies early. You are right too that being 41 weeks pregnant is better than not. For me, a lot of my issues are linked to this time of year - I miscarried my first pregnancy on 23rd December last year and I told myself at the time 'next year it will be different' and that thought has been getting me through the last 9 months. It has been difficult in so many ways and I'm just ready now for it to be over and to move onto a new chapter with my little one. Still, a week is a week, if I can get through a m/c I can get through this!

Much love to you and I really look forward to hearing all about the birth. Keeping everything crossed you will be induced asap.


----------



## Leliana

Well, I know I was the last person to post on this thread lol so hope I don't seem too self involved but just wanted to say I am feeling a lot more relaxed about everything today. I figure it cannot be more than a week at most and as my husband is now off work we can at least enjoy this time together. I have things planned for most days now and intend to enjoy them. I am worried about induction but figure that this time last year I would have done ANYTHING to have my baby. I CAN do this and so can all of you! Sending very positive thoughts today :)


----------



## Donna_barnes

Can I have some of your relaxed attitude please?? I just feel like ARGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!! I feel desperate for my baby to be here now :(

Good luck with induction Gren, how exciting!!xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Deep breaths ladies :) easier said than done I know! 

Tiny update on me... Saw bub and HB today... Almost balled my eyes out.


----------



## Leliana

Crystal - that is amazing! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:

Donna, I felt exactly the same at your stage. The first week was the worst but I'm being quite cavalier about it today for some reason lol! Maybe because I'm going to see the Life of Pi tonight and wouldn't have been able to do so if she was on time ;) When is your induction date? :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

Congrats to all those who gave birth and congrats to those finding out they are pregnant, sticky baby dust for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Aila Isabelle. 7lbs 3 oz. 19.5 inches. Born 8:07am. Still at the hospital. Will update when I have more time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Congratulations Nitengale!! She is BEAUTIFUL!! (You're looking pretty good yourself having just given birth lady!) I LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Aila!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Nitengale!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Just a heads up as I was checking back on some of our members. We have had some ninja babies! Here is a list I compiled of the new moms in our group, some haven't updated in a while but I wanted to send a shoutout to them and their new LOs:

Justkeeptryin - Nov 10th :pink: Emelia
katestar53 - Nov 16th :blue: Harvey
Miss1997 - Nov 23rd :blue: Max
Bay - Nov 30th :blue:
Krippy - Dec 1st :blue: Raif
Baby Bell - Dec 3rd :blue: Lewis
xCookieDoughx - Dec 6th :blue: Rylan
Nitengale - Dec 10th :pink: Aila

I also want to send out my condolences to blav who lost her LO at 23+5 back in September. I wish I could have been there for you. Sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Nitengale!! She's beautiful and you look great!! How exciting :)

Really looking forward to hearing from Grenouille now and Lala tomorrow. Hopefully these babies will start coming thick and fast.

I'm still here, pretty sure I'm going to be the most pregnant woman ever ;)


----------



## Donna_barnes

Congrats Nitengale, what a lovey photo!!!! 

My induction date is 19th but got sweep booked for later today so fingers crossed!! Anyone with any sweep stories? Success or failures?? Last live born I had was over 8 years ago and both sweeps failed, he came 11 days overdue, day before induction was planned!!

Xxx


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations nitengale. Aila is gorgeous. Glad we have another girl to keep the numbers up!!

Thanks Leliana. In just 24h I should be holding my baby. Every time I think about it I cry happy tears. I am going to be an emotional wreck tomorrow!!! 

Hopefully things will start moving soon for you overdue girls. Looking forward to hearing your stories.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Wow lala, you must be so excited!!!!!! Good luck xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Nitengale, Aila is beautiful and your looking great aswell. Look forward to seeing more pics and hearing all about her. Take care x


----------



## Donna_barnes

My induction is booked for tomorrow!! Omg omg omg xxx


----------



## Leliana

Congrats Donna!! Can't wait to see your update! xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

So exciting Donna, best of luck to you and I look forward to an update x


----------



## LalaR

Brilliant news Donna. Maybe our babies will share a birthday!! L x


----------



## Crystal5483

OoOo can't wait to see more babies!!!! I need something to entertain me until my next appt on 12/26 :)


----------



## MightyMom

Aaaaahhhhh! I'm so excited for you both!!


----------



## Leliana

SO excited to hear news from the ladies! I don't mind waiting so much when I see the rest of you popping ;)

Midwife appointment for me today, hoping to be given an induction date. Slightly sad I've got to go at all but excited that an end may be in sight. *fingers crossed it's before Monday*


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Nitengale! What a beautiful little girl :)

Just wanted to check in since I haven't been on in a few days. Trying to take my mind of the fact that I am STILL pregnant. My family keeps making comments about how this baby must be HUGE and am I sure there's only one in there. UGH.

Had no significant changes at my appt yesterday other than the baby has moved down one more "station" (lower into the pelvis). So they did a sweep and gave me an herbal supplement to try. I figured I would wait a day to see if the sweep does anything before starting the herbs, so I guess I will start them in the morning. No results from the sweep so far other than some minor cramping and loss of whatever little was left of the plug :(

I had thought for sure I would be early since all of the women in my family have had their babies several weeks early. Now I am starting to worry none of the clothes we have been given will fit the baby when she is born (almost everything is "newborn" size). Of course I told everyone that my boys had skipped this size altogether when they were born, but others apparently know better :/ 

No induction date for me as of now but if I haven't had the baby by Monday they will do a scan to see how the baby looks and take it from there.

Good luck to everyone scheduled in the next few days!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw crancherry, I'm sorry. I hate that. Like you don't know that you're overdue! I've had very good luck with herbs from my acupuncturist in the past (helped me cleanse after my last loss and then to get fertile for this LO). Maybe the herbs will do the trick. I've also gotten a pregnancy massage where my massage therapist hit all the "induction points." I could really feel the contractions but nothing came of it. I tried eating a plate of nachos covered in jalapenos. Might have gotten the contractions started for me. But what popped my waters was giving myself one last "O." I just wanted to go to sleep, so I figured it would be a good idea. And that is how my last labor started, LOL!


----------



## Donna_barnes

Had my baby girl! Violet Amy. Was the most horrific labour I could have imagined ending in an emergency section but she's here now and so worth it! Ill go into more when I can as now I need to sleep as haven't for 48hours!xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Donna_barnes said:


> Had my baby girl! Violet Amy. Was the most horrific labour I could have imagined ending in an emergency section but she's here now and so worth it! Ill go into more when I can as now I need to sleep as haven't for 48hours!xxx

OMG Donna congratulations!!! Baby Violet is here!!! EEK! We have a 12-12-12 baby!! I'm so sorry your labor went poorly. :( Get some good rest Hun, you need it!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Donna!!


----------



## crancherry

Congrats Donna! Sorry it was a hard time but I know it was worth it :)


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on your rainbow Donna! Can't wait to see pics! 

Yaaaaah Nite! What a lovely pic of you and you Little girl! 

We are doing well over here! Raif is a champion eater and not wjust working on not staying up all night! Lol

Can't wait to hear more baby announcements!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Donna, sorry you have such a tough time by the sounds of it, but as you say its all so worth it. I definetely think its true that its the worst pain the you can experience at the time but the quickest to forget and I'd def. do it all over again so dont worry you ladies that are still to got through it!
I look forward to seeing pictures, get some well deserved rest x

Kate, I was wondering how Harvey is doing? is he home from hospital?


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Donna, I'm so pleased she is here! I'm sorry the birth was difficult :hugs:

I saw the midwife yesterday and she basically said baby is fine, just happy in there. She also said the phrase 'ooh she's a good size' which has scared the bejesus outta me as I have to give birth to a baby that's getting bigger by the day!!

I have a sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon at which point they will book me for induction. It will probably be on Monday.

Just so gutted I am in this situation. I remember when my biggest concern was whether or not the birth pool would be free at the birthing unit...


----------



## grenouille

Hello ladies!! 

I see I have a lot of catching up to do... but first, CONGRATS Donna! I'm going to read about it all later as soon as I get the chance.

We just got home with our little boy Xavier, born December 11th :) I'll tell you the whole story later. Everything went well and we are completely in love with him. Here's a photo. :)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/grenouille/8273140760/


----------



## grenouille

Grr the photo doesn't seem to work! Sorry I'll figure it out later. Or maybe you can see it here : https://www.flickr.com/photos/grenouille/8273140760/


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations gren!! He is too adorable!! Can't wait to hear you story, but for now glad you are enjoying time with your new bundle of love. I hope you are't too sore from birth! I was hoping you were at the hospital when you got quiet here. :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Greenouille, congratulations to you. Xavier is absolutely beautiful and what a head of hair he has, I love babies with lots of dark hair its so cute. I look forward to seeing more pics and hearing all about it x


----------



## Leliana

Oh Grenouille, he is absolutely gorgeous! Perfect! I am so pleased it went well! :)

Update on me: I had my sweep yesterday and it was nowhere near as bad as expected. I am fully effaced and starting to dilate so she was able to do the sweep no problems. She touched my baby's head which was really weird but also very cool! I am booked in for another one on Sunday and then my induction date is Monday morning. She has high hopes I'll go into labour this weekend though so fingers crossed. Still holding out hope for my water birth ;) I had my bloody show this morning!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Leliana, it sounds good that things may start progressing for you this weekend, especially after your sweep and you've had a show.
If not at least you know that they will likely induce you on Monday and you know that you'll def. have your baby girl that day when induced, it will bring it on faster than normal which is a good thing.


----------



## Donna_barnes

Gosh I so want to start writing my birth story but having the energy to brush my teeth at the minute is hopeful! How exciting that everyone is slowly popping one by one!! Hopefully this link will show you some photos though?? https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151144432717651.434189.608112650&type=1&l=f1a242194e
Didn't know how to upload photos the other way?
Hope you are all hanging on, those still pregnant. Those last two weeks are worse that the 2WW!!! Xxx


----------



## grenouille

Beautiful baby Donna!! Congrats again :) 

And I just saw that you had your baby too Nitengale!! Congrats!! She's beautiful!

Donna I understand! There's just so little time in a day now..! Half of my time is spent nursing.. 

And thanks everyone! We are so in love with Xavier. :cloud9:


----------



## katestar53

Congratulations to everyone who have had their babies, so exciting, just in time for Christmas :happydance: They are all so beautiful :)

Harvey is so much better now, spent 2 nights in hospital but are so pleased to be home :)


----------



## Leliana

Justkeeptryin said:


> Leliana, it sounds good that things may start progressing for you this weekend, especially after your sweep and you've had a show.
> If not at least you know that they will likely induce you on Monday and you know that you'll def. have your baby girl that day when induced, it will bring it on faster than normal which is a good thing.

Thank you sweetie! Lots of backaches mixed with braxtons/tightenings this evening so something is going on. Mind you, I have had this before so trying not to get too excited. Either way we are nearly there! :happydance:


----------



## crancherry

Caitlyn Elizabeth, born at 6:13am 12/14, 9lbs 6.5oz, 21 3/4" long after about 6 hours labor. So grateful I got to have my natural birth although it wasn't in the water (too fast!) Will tell the whole story when I get more time but here are some pics :)
 



Attached Files:







Caitlin2.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 7









Caitlin1.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Crancherry!! Caitlyn is adorable!! Glad you got your natural birth :)


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations! She is too cute and so pudgy perfect!! I love the name ;) Can't wait to hear the story!!


----------



## crancherry

Congrats to you too Grenouille! Xavier is precious :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Crancherry, what a great weight Caitlyn was, and a natural delivery too at that weight...ouch, well done you.
I look forward to seeing more pics x


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies!

Just a quick update to let you know my beautiful baby girl Taylor Grace was born yesterday on the 17/12! I went into labour spontaneously, at 3am just 5 hours before my induction was booked. She came into the world at 7.54pm weighing 7lbs 7oz (a nice weight considering she was 14 days overdue!!). It was a looooong and intense labour, very different to how I expected. When I am a bit more awake I shall share the birth story but all went well and I am totally and utterly in love. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Leliana, congratulations that is fantastic news and I love her name. Isnt it weird how that happens to people they end up going into labour by themselves before a scheduled induction.
I cant wait to see the pics.
Labour is a hard thing to explain isnt it..the way you said it wasnt like what you expected, I was the same.
At the time its the most intense sensation /pain but afterwards you would do it all over again as its sooo worth it!

Im not sure if thats everyone on here had their babies now?


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Leliana!! That's great that she decided to come on her own. :) I hope you're resting up and enjoying hun, I'll update the front page.


----------



## grenouille

Congratulations Leliana!! I'm so happy for you.

I hope everyone is doing well :) Do we all have our babies now?!


----------



## MightyMom

For those of you ladies keeping score, here is the list of our mommies:

Justkeeptryin - Nov 10th :pink: Emelia
katestar53 - Nov 16th :blue: Harvey
Miss1997 - Nov 23rd :blue: Max
Bay - Nov 30th :blue:
Krippy - Dec 1st :blue: Raif
Baby Bell - Dec 3rd :blue: Lewis
xCookieDoughx - Dec 6th :blue: Rylan
Nitengale - Dec 10th :pink: Aila
grenouille - Dec 11th :blue: Xavier
GreyGirl - Dec 11th :pink: Isabelle
Donna_Barnes - Dec 12th :pink: Violet
crancherry - Dec 14th :pink: Caitlyn
toothfairy29 - Dec 15th :blue: Joseph
Leliana - Dec 17th :pink: Taylor

Still waiting on these December Rainbows!
brittbray04 - Dec 7 - :pink:
hopefulthstym - Dec 9
Dreamermama - Dec 12 - :yellow:
MommaDucky - Dec 13 - :blue:
Future Mama - Dec 16
love1623 - Dec 16 - :blue:
MalcolmsMiss - Dec 18 - :yellow:
LalaR - Dec 19 - :yellow:
Wendyk07 - Dec 24 :pink:
scoobydrlp - Dec 25 - :pink:


----------



## Leliana

Thanks so much ladies, here are some pics!

Justkeep - it's so true, I had been thinking about labour for so long and it was nothing at all the way I imagined it would be! Even down to the contractions, I just 'knew' even though I'd had various other niggles all week. It's all so hard to describe but so specific!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121217_223640.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 12









taylor.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Future Mama

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies! I don't post a lot but have been following everyone's journey. I wanted to let you all know that I had my baby girl Maya on November 27. Good luck to all of you still waiting on your babies:)


----------



## grenouille

Taylor Grace is beautiful! :)

Congrats Future Mama!


----------



## MightyMom

Leliana Taylor is too adorable! I love the Pooh onesie! My goodness, I guess she was worth waiting for!

Future Mama, thank you for checking in! Congratulations on little Maya. What an early surprise!


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, sorry for the delay in getting in touch. Our little girl was born last Wednesday 12/12/12 by c section. She weighed 7lb and 15oz (3.6kg) and is absolutely beautiful. We have decided to call her Bethan Helen. 
We just got home from hospital yesterday as we had some issues with feeding. We just love her to bits.
Congratulations to all you other ladies who have had their babies since I was last on a week ago.


----------



## MightyMom

Wow, congratulations Lala! Team Yellow turned Team Pink! I've never heard the name Bethen, I really like it!


----------



## love1623

Hello everyone! Congrats everyone on your beautiful babies  I haven't been on in awhile but wanted let you know I had Ethan Charles on 12-3-12  he weighed 7lb 2oz ! He's such a good baby I'm so blessed! I ended up getting very sick with hellp syndrome so they induced me at 38 weeks and since I was so sick ended up having to have an emergency c section. But we're all good now! So happy to have my healthy baby boy! Hope everyone is doing well! Your babies are all just beautiful .. So happy for us all!
Mighty mom congrats on your baby boy ! Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly


----------



## love1623

Here is a pic of Ethan :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Love and Lala! 

Ethan is so cute!!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations love! Ethan is so adorable!! Look at that FACE! EEK! Sorry you had HELLP syndrome that is rotten to have. :( At least it is all over for you and now you have your sweet little boy!

My pregnancy is going ok, I'll just be glad when I have my rainbow in my arms.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Love and Lala, its the best news ever that all babies are here safe now.
Mightymom your half way there and all is going well, the next half will fly in Im sure. I still remember it so clear going for my 20 weeks scan and it flew in from there.


----------



## Leliana

Congrats ladies, I have been thinking of you both and wondering how you were getting on!

Love - Ethan is gorgeous! What a wonderful head of hair! :D

I am still on such a high at the moment, I can't believe my rainbow is actually here! Life is good :) xxx


----------



## crancherry

Congrats to Leliana and everyone else! Wow I haven't checked back in a few days and so much news! Lots of beautiful new babies :)

Anyone have any issues since delivery? For some reason I have developed high blood pressure (it was normal throughout the pregnancy). So I am now on "bed rest" (yeah right, with a newborn!) indefinitely until it goes back down. No fun considering stuff that still needs to be done for Christmas and I want to start trying to get back in shape as soon as possible :(

Other than that (and some nursing challenges, ugh) all is well here!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Crancherry that sucks the high blood pressure, how do you manage that one ...bed rest with a newborn, how tough is that and with xmas shopping to do. I hope it gets back in check soon, that is strange when you didnt have problems throughout pregnancy .

Hope everyone is well, probably all busy now that these babies are here, Im still managing to sneak on when Emelia sleeps. I also started exercising tonight for the first time, I burnt 500 calories on my cross trainer, it was tough but Im going to try and keep it up each day, thats the only thing bringing me down at times this weight gain is no laughing matter, Im still 2 stone heavier. I was 9 stone pre-pregnancy and Im now stuck at 11.
I know its early days though and trying not to be too hard on myself about it, I just looked forward to getting back into my old clothes but no chance of that Im still in teh clothes I was wearing throughout pregnancy!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw crancherry that's hard. I had a friend who's bp went up after birth. She also developed diabetes. It was because of some kind of hormone imbalance. She still has the diabetes, and her bp is lower, but still borderline high.

Just, I wouldn't worry about the weight too much. 9 months up, 9 months down they say!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Mightymom, I like that moto 9 months to put it on so 9 to get it off!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats to the ladies who have had LO's recently!! I'm still waiting. Just finished my last day of work, good thing too because I don't think my body could handle another day!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Scoobydrip, I forgot that you were still to have your baby, you've done great working up until now, hopefully it wont be long now. If your anything like me, I finished up work on the Thursday night, had Friday to myself and then had Emelia on the Saturday. it was as if my body knew that it could go into labpur as Id finished up work!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh my gosh, 39+4 and you were still working?? Trooper!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Working helped pass the time for me, but I'm a veterinary assistant so the physical aspect was getting quite challenging to say the least. I think if I had it to do over (and had some additional vacation time saved up) I would have stopped working a week earlier. But I lived through it! Now I just hope LO shows up ASAP, I'm so excited!!


----------



## MightyMom

I'm excited too! You're kind of the last of our group because everyone else has gone MIA.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Ok ladies, LO is on her way! Contractions started early this morning, was 3cm at 10am, got an epidural shortly after, 7cm around 12:30 and doctor broke my water. Could be anytime!


----------



## MightyMom

OMG she is almost here!!! Come on Camden, we can't wait to see you!!


----------



## katestar53

So exciting Scooby! Let us know when she is here x x x


----------



## Donna_barnes

Ooooo good luck!!xxxx


----------



## grenouille

Good luck Scooby!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

She's here!! Born at 3:28pm, 7lbs 13oz. She's soooo precious, and already doing great with breast feeding. After my epidural everything was painless! Now feeling a little from some tearing, but nothing horrible. So in love with her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations scooby she is PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Nitengale

Huge congrats!!! What a sweetie Scooby!


----------



## scoobydrlp

One more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MightyMom

OMG look at those legs!! Poor thing, they never like the scale do they?


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Scooby!! She's adorable!!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Scooby!! She is absolutely precious!! :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Scooby, congratulations to you, Camden is so beautiful. 

Hope everyone is doing well with their babies and had a lovely Christmas and New Year x


----------



## katestar53

Scooby she is beautiful x x x


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, I've made it back online at last. Congratulations to all the new mums who came after me.
We have had a really tough few weeks. Unfortunately due to some bad advice when I was in hospital we had a really hard time establishing breast feeding. My milk was slow to come in and there just wasn't enough. Beth's weight then dropped to almost 12% below her birthweight so we have had to do combination feeding and expressing to top her up after every feed. Feeds take over an hour each time and we feed 8 times a day!! We keep being threatened with hospital admission. Thank god the last weight showed a 160g gain and I sneakily weighed her again today and it looks like a similar gain after another few days. Not back at birthweight yet but almost. All I do is feed, change nappies and try and get her to sleep. I've only been getting 4-5h sleep myself throughout each 24h period. Hopefully as she gets bigger it will improve. Despite it all I just love being a mum and absolutely adore my little girl.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Sorry you're having such a rough time with feeding, Lala. But glad to hear she's gaining now!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well, this thread sure is quiet now that we are all busy with our babies, I thought Id post some recent pics of Emelia and would love to see your babies aswell and hear how everyone is finding motherhood.

We had it relatively easy up until about 7 or 8 weeks as Emelia has always been such a good sleeper. But it then started to get harder as she was really unsettled at night times from about 7pm onwards. We thought it was colic at first but then someone mentioned silent reflux so we're now putting infant gaviscon in the bottles and its working well.
She is also sleeping through the night now from about 11pm until 7 or 8am and it feels amazing.
She had her second round of injections today, its heartbreaking watching them in so much pain.

https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/3578/p1030173hr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2124/p1030181l.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4638/p1030198y.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## katestar53

Justkeep, she is adorable :) glad anything is going well. Things are good our end also, have been BF for 3 months now and Harvey is sleeping for much longer periods now :) Am loving being a mummy and couldn't imagine life without him! I'll have to put some pics up 2morrow as am on IPhone. Hope everyone else and their LOs are all well x x x x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good to hear things are going well kate, I'll look forward to seeing some pics of Harvey!


----------



## katestar53

Pictures as promised of Harvey xxx

https://img3016.photobox.co.uk/547466056b1ab06e0e5a4c1f141b784c06b1af8fcc2b8c7b1100259f32ff7a71d191bd07.jpg

https://img3016.photobox.co.uk/87067448bb2a58452375fedc00c0ad003044250646ab14dc436ad98d5dc87e98394aa78f.jpg

https://img3016.photobox.co.uk/87067448bb2a58452375fedc00c0ad003044250646ab14dc436ad98d5dc87e98394aa78f.jpg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Kate, Harvey is adoreable. I love his outfit, looks very toasty in it.
Cant believe how quick time is flying by with these babies, I feel one day just merges into the next.


----------



## Nitengale

Here is little Aila with her big sister Maya!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nitengale

And another!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scoobydrlp

All the LO's are so cute!! Here's Camden, she's 6 weeks old now, I hate how quickly she's growing :(
 



Attached Files:







6weeks.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## grenouille

All beautiful babies! Here's Xavier.

I'm loving motherhood. I love breastfeeding, taking care of my LO, talking with him :) He's a really good baby.
 



Attached Files:







Xavier-4photos.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks for posting the pics ladies, such gorgeous babies everyone of them. 
I cant believe how much hair Camden has and Xavier has quite a lot too, cant see Harvey's and Aila's too much because of their hats, Its funny how their all different. Emelia is quite a baldy baby with not much at all, apparently I was the same until I was a toddler.

Sounds like everyone is doing well and enjoying motherhood!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, glad everyone is well. I have no idea where the time has gone - 2 months already!! I have attached a picture from our trip to the photographer a couple of weeks ago.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bethan pro 1.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## katestar53

OMG Lala, she is adorable!! X x z


----------



## Nitengale

Wow Lala, so beautiful!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Lala, that is adoreable. All these babies are soo cute


----------



## MightyMom

Too adorable ladies! I'm LOVING all the photos of these sweet little babies!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

It's been a while ladies! Here's Camden at 5 and a half months. Anybody else want to share?

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/pinkhat_zps1d7c9630.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/babyfloat_zpsaa5bd107.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Hi ladies!!
It's so nice to hear from you Scooby. Camden is so adorable!!

Here is Xavier at 6 months :)
https://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r690/ncy83/image_zpsae5bec91.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Oh and I see that MightyMom had her baby!!! Congrats!!! So beautiful :)


----------



## Krippy

Raif at 6 months! :)

Babies are beautiful girls! I can't believe how fast time is flying...slow down please!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130506-00098.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20130518-00137.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scoobydrlp

I agree, time is going by way too fast!! Gorgeous babies everyone!


----------



## MightyMom

CUTE overload!!

OMG Scooby, my DD never let us put her in the water! (Still won't at 3!)

Gren he is too cute with that hair!

Krippy: Raif looks so sweet with his eyes and a bit mischievious too!

Here's Colton at 5 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130611_211043.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krippy

I know Raif is quiet but has that twinkle that I think will get him into trouble!

I can't believe how big Colton is...what a cute, chubby baby! How big was he when he was born? Congrats btw!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats on Colton! What a cutie!


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you! He was 8lb 14oz when he was born. Last week he weighed 12lb 11oz. He's already outgrown all my newborn diapers, I had to throw him into the "one size" diapers. They are kind of huge on him, but he looks so darn cute! Anyone else using cloth?


----------



## grenouille

We use cloth. :) love it


----------



## grenouille

Oh and i thought i has replied but Raif and Colton are also super cute!! And yes, time goes by wayyy too fast! I can't believe Xavier will be one year old in less than 6 months. The last 6 months went by so fast!

I am so in love with this baby :)


----------



## Krippy

We use cloth and love it too! Just had to create a system for night time as he is a heavy wetter and would pee through everything each morning.


----------



## grenouille

Yes regular pocket diapers were not enough here for the night as well so i bought two fitted diapers and covers that i use just for the night, so far so good :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, I can't believe how quickly time has flown by. Sorry for abandoning but I've struggled to get online at all in the past 6 months. Bethan is now 27+ weeks old and is such good fun. She has a wonderfully infectious smile. After the early issues we have managed to keep breastfeeding and are in the process of cutting it back now as I return to work next week. YUK!!!! We have discussed it and are hoping I can have another 6 month break soon if I can manage to get pregnant again. I did have a positive test but then AF came so not meant to be. It hurts so much less now I have Bethan to hug. 
Still, here are a couple of pictures to share.
 



Attached Files:







P1060544 (512x384).jpg
File size: 138.6 KB
Views: 3









P1060538 (600x450).jpg
File size: 192.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## scoobydrlp

Lala, what a cutie!! Sorry about AF, but impressive that you got a positive so quickly! Fx for you :)


----------



## LalaR

Thanks scooby. I love her so much it scares me!! I was amazed to have a positive test first month trying again especially as we only dtd once. Still AF appeared today so on to next month!!
Camden is adorable - you are a lucky mummy! Xx


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

I'm not sure if anyone checks in on here anymore but I thought I would pop by. I am so sorry I haven't been back in such a long time but as you know, these first 6 months were a total whirlwind!! I think of you all often and have really lovely memories of your support and friendship throughout my pregnancy. I still can't quite believe I have my rainbow baby!! Taylor is such an incredible baby, I love her more and more everyday.

Are any of your planning TTC next year? DH and I will definitely be trying again and hoping for a 2 year gap between our babies if possible. It makes me very excited and scared all over again!

Please take care of yourselves and your gorgeous babies!

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Here are a few pics of her - now 7 months old!


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Omg, I have just stumbled across this! Better update!! My yellow bump turned PINK, on the 19th Dec, her due date :cloud9: we named her Evelyn x


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations malcolmsmiss!!

Leliana, I've only just started checking here again. I know what you mean about a whirlwind 6 months!!

We just started ttc again. I know it might mean a short gap but I'm not getting any younger at 37!! Good luck when you start again. L x


----------



## Nitengale

Great to hear the updates! Not sure if we will TTC yet. DH wants to and I kinda do as well... I probably just need more time. Lol I do like my sleep a little. :sleep: Here is a picture Aila! So happy she is in our life!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leliana

So lovely to hear from you Nitengale! Aila is beautiful :) All our little December babies are getting so big now, can you believe they will be a whole year in a few months time? 

I know what you mean about sleep! Taylor is a pretty solid sleeper and I do worry that my next LO won't be quite so good!

Hope everyone is well - pop by when you can, would love to hear from you all :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi everyone! Nice to hear from old friends :) It's so hard to believe how quickly our LOs are growing. I miss my tiny baby, but it's so much fun to watch her learn new things!

Here are a few pics from our beach trip at the end of July

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/beachduck2_zps7c5e2724.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/pool_zps84bd253c.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/polkadots2_zps3be1c87b.jpg


----------



## Leliana

Aww what lovely pics of Camden - she has great hair!


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. There are some gorgeous photos on here. I can't believe how grown up our little babies are getting.
This is an underwater photo of Bethan taken at her swimming class. She loves it!!
Exciting (and scary ) times here. After a MC in June I have just found out I am expecting again and if all goes well will be due early June 2014. I'm back to being terrified of something happening again but so far so good.
L xx:flower:
 



Attached Files:







water babies.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry for your loss, Lala. But congrats on being pregnant again, FX'ed for you! Love your underwater photo also.


----------



## grenouille

Beautiful babies everyone!! <3 <3 <3

Congrats Lala! Sorry you went through another loss. :( I hope everything goes well with this one :)

We are thinking of starting TTC again in early 2014... We'll see. I'm not sure I feel ready for it yet but I don't think I ever will anyway! I would really like my kids to be close in age and I don't want to wait til I'm too old either. 

Here are photos of Xavier. He'll be 10 months in less than a week! CRAZY!!
 



Attached Files:







-3.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5









-2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## grenouille

Sorry I don't know why my photos show up on the side and upside down!! :/


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Lala!! I am so happy for you! I am sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: and I really hope everything goes to plan with this little one. Keep us updated. Awesome pic of Bethan too!

I am a little envious ;) I didn't realise how broody I was until some of my friends I was pregnant with last year have just got pregnant with their second. I think we'll be TTC from January :)

Grenouille - Xavier is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks grenouille and Leliana. We are being quite cautious just now but hoping that it all works out. I'm 37 now so feel I'm running out of time a bit. Good luck when you start ttc again. 
Your little boy is gorgeous grenouille, even sideways or upside down!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

so cute, grenouille!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, its lovely to see that everyone is doing well and such beautiful baby pics.
I was also on this part of the forum. I cant believe that Emelia is going to be 11 months this week and 1 next month , its crazy how fast time has went.
Im also pregnant again. So far so good things are going great and had several scans. I am so ill and tired this time around though and I think its taking care of an active baby which makes it harder. I get a bit worried at times though thinking about how hard it might be having two babies so young but we did want a close age gap.

Lala, congrats to you aswell. Im sorry that you suffered another loss but fingers crossed this is a good one for you.

Here is a little pic of Emelia sitting in her new car seat trying it out. We have landed lucky with such a good baby, she has a brilliant nature, great sleeper etc. I just really hope this next baby is the same. People say you never get two the same haha

https://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/541/d5ux.jpg


----------



## grenouille

Congrats Justkeeptrying!! I hope things will get easier when you are in your 2nd trimester. I sure don't look forward to that 1st three months when I don't want to tell people but I'll probably be super tired and feeling sick while taking care of a small kid and working full time! 

Emelia is sooo cute!!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations justkeeptrying!! Brilliant news. Emilia is gorgeous. I hope that you start to feel better soon and that emilia keeps behaving for you. xx


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Justkeeptryin! I am so happy for you! Emilia is so beautiful :)

I really think the TTC Gods are trying to tell me something - all these ladies I went through the journey with last time are getting pregnant again. So broody!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Leliana, that's exactly how I felt aswell when I was seeing others fall pregnant, it made me so broody again. Hopefully, it will happen for you aswell.


----------



## Leliana

Hubby says we can start at Christmas! So not long really! A little part of me is scared and worried and the other part is so excited to do it all over again :) Really looking forward to hearing updates from you ladies :)


----------



## LalaR

Yay Leliana!! Good luck. I hope you get pregnant really easily this time.

I'm 5 weeks exactly today and feeling really nauseous. We have decided to go to a private scan clinic again for an early scan to reassure. It only costs £35 for 1 scan or £48 for an early scan and another with pictures and video at 13 weeks. I think it will be well worth it to put my mind at ease. Hoping to get the first appointment 2 weeks today as my hubby is off that day. Just got to figure out what to do with bethan as she can't come to the clinic and no-one else knows I'm expecting. 

Exciting times!!! xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, are you not entitled to early scans on NHS because of your history? are you not under the care of a miscarriage clinic etc?

It amazes me how people get different treatment. I know Im very lucky as Im back under the care of EPAS at my maternity hospital. As soon as I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks I phoned them up and they put me on the same treatment as last time..clexane, progesterone and low dose aspirin. They have given me a scan at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 10 weeks so far. they also have me booked in for another next week at 11+5 and then my dating scan the following week. I didn't even have to ask for any of them.

I just think that it is so wrong that your having to pay privately for an early reassurance scan. I know its not that much money but I think you should be automatically entitled to an early scan. 
Sorry, Im not having a rant at you, just the system. I can see from your history that you've had 4 losses unfortunately so you should be entitled to what Im getting. I have had two losses in comparison. Just when I see that your also in Scotland.
I cant speak highly enough of my hospital staff and care.

Anyway, it is exciting for you to go for that scan. That's also the problem that I have with getting someone to look after Emelia, Im having to tell so many white lies to grandparents as they don't yet know Im pregnant either.


----------



## LalaR

I know it sucks!! I got an early scan last time but the rules here say that they only give epac scans out if you have had 3 consecutive miscarriages immediately prior to the current pregnancy. Having Beth has put me back to the start again. That's a brilliant service you are getting!! It must be exciting to see things develop week by week. 
I've just been trying to get into my gp as I have horrible crampy pains and low back ache. I think it's a urine infection. No luck with an appointment but I've left a sample and need to go back and ask the receptionist after 3h for the result!! I think there is a conspiracy preventing me from seeing someone about everything. Oh well, back to work!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

That is crazy isn't it, that you've got to have 3 consecutive miscarriages before you get an early scan. An early scan can provide a lot of reassurance which in turn can reduce anxiety and stress. Oh well at least you are able to go privately.
You will know what is normal for yourself and it may well be a urine infection. But for me I always get cramping and backache in pregnancy and I think its implantation.
I hope you get a phonecall back.


----------



## grenouille

Hello ladies! How are you? I know it's been a long time, but I'm so excited I had to share. It looks like I'm going to start using these forums again. I just learned that I'm pregnant!

Since I stopped breastfeeding my periods were irregular. We had been TTC but I honestly didn't think it would work right away. Today it's been 40 days since my last period and I took all this time to realize that I might be pregnant after all! Took 2 tests this morning and they came back positive! How am I going to keep this a secret now...!?


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations grenouille!! Fantastic news.

How is little xavier doing? It will be lovely for him to have a little brother or sister.

I'm now 23+4 weeks and starting to get excited about meeting our little baby boy. Bethan is such good fun at the moment. She started walking last week and is so cute toddling about. 

Hope everyone else is well. Xx


----------



## katestar53

Congrats ladies on your pregnancies :))) I got a BFP the week before Christmas but sadly had MC last month but I'm sure it will happen again soon. There is not as much pressure this time round as I have my beautiful boy :) 

It's so crazy how quickly they have grown! They are like proper little people now with characters of their own! 

Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the new prenancies Ladies! So exciting! I am pregnant as well, Due October 16th, and I am so excited for this new babe! Raif is walking and understanding so much right now...It will be fun with them both around!


----------



## grenouille

Thanks everyone :) I still cant believe Im pregnant. When I found out with Xavier (and even with my 2 MCs before that), its all I could think about. Now I just spent the day at my parents and it wasnt that hard keeping the secret because I keep forgetting myself! Xavier helps, hes keeping me busy

Im excited but cautious since Ive had 2 MCs in the past. Im so sorry about your MC Kate. But as you say, Im sure it will happen again soon. Its so reassuring to have a healthy baby and I was so lucky that my last pregnancy was perfect. I just wish I could be super excited about this new baby but I feel like I cant really get attached to it yet. But in a way now I feel a bit better about the 2 MCs I had before Xavier, because I love him so much. Of course I would probably have loved those lost babies just as much, but I cant imagine not having him in my life, so I guess it all happened for a reason (even though I used to hate people saying that).

Congrats Krippy! Thats so funny, Im due Oct. 14th :) We are due around the same time again.

Xavier is doing really well. Hes also walking right now. Its so fascinating to see his personality develop everyday! Hes absolutely obsessed with horses and tractors. We dont even have horses or tractors and its not a particular interest for either my partner and I I have no idea where that comes from. I just think its so funny that he already has such developed interests. Maybe a future farmer ;)

xox


----------



## katestar53

Krippy said:


> Congrats on the new prenancies Ladies! So exciting! I am pregnant as well, Due October 16th, and I am so excited for this new babe! Raif is walking and understanding so much right now...It will be fun with them both around!

Congrats Krippy :) It will definitely be fun! Have you had your scan yet? x


----------



## katestar53

grenouille said:


> Thanks everyone :) I still cant believe Im pregnant. When I found out with Xavier (and even with my 2 MCs before that), its all I could think about. Now I just spent the day at my parents and it wasnt that hard keeping the secret because I keep forgetting myself! Xavier helps, hes keeping me busy
> 
> Im excited but cautious since Ive had 2 MCs in the past. Im so sorry about your MC Kate. But as you say, Im sure it will happen again soon. Its so reassuring to have a healthy baby and I was so lucky that my last pregnancy was perfect. I just wish I could be super excited about this new baby but I feel like I cant really get attached to it yet. But in a way now I feel a bit better about the 2 MCs I had before Xavier, because I love him so much. Of course I would probably have loved those lost babies just as much, but I cant imagine not having him in my life, so I guess it all happened for a reason (even though I used to hate people saying that).
> 
> Congrats Krippy! Thats so funny, Im due Oct. 14th :) We are due around the same time again.
> 
> Xavier is doing really well. Hes also walking right now. Its so fascinating to see his personality develop everyday! Hes absolutely obsessed with horses and tractors. We dont even have horses or tractors and its not a particular interest for either my partner and I I have no idea where that comes from. I just think its so funny that he already has such developed interests. Maybe a future farmer ;)
> 
> xox

Congrats Grenouille :) You must be super excited! I feel the same as you.... I love Harvey so much & feel so blessed to have him that I didn't get too upset about the MC. It happened really early & I got back to normal really quickly. In fact I'm about to OV in the next few days! But I don't feel the pressure I felt when ttc with Harvey. 

That's so funny about the tractors & horses! It's funny what they pick up, they are like sponges aren't they?! My little man loves watching the planes, that's his new favourite thing! 

Xxx


----------



## LalaR

Sorry you had another MC Kate. It definitely is easier to handle when you have a LO to look after. I had one back in June - the first month we started ttc again. I definitely didn't feel so upset as I did with the other 3. 

Congrats krippy on your pregnancy. That's 4 of us from this thread pregnant again already!!! How funny.

Bethan currently loves books but only to turn the pages, music, and her shape sorters. We have to hide the sorters after a while as she would spend hours with them!!


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies, so so lovely to see you all here again :)

Congratulations to all of you who are expecting, that is wonderful news! I am currently TTC! I am surprised by how much I want to have another baby but a lot of the old feelings are surfacing so it's not the easiest time. I totally agree that it makes things so much better when you have a child to focus all your attention on. Taylor is developing into a proper toddler now. She has a hilarious personality and is a natural comedian. Her obsession is books!!

Kate I am so terribly sorry to hear about your MC :flower: Your positivity is brilliant though and I really hope you conceive again soon. I'm due to ovulate in the next few days too ;)

Hope we can all keep in touch - I have missed you all <3


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, its nice to see some activity back on here again...

Congratulations Greenouille and Krippy, fantastic news about your pregnancies.
Kate, Im sorry to hear that you've had another miscarriage but I understand what your saying that it must be slightly easier when you already have your beautiful boy and theres not as much pressure. As Lala said she had another MC before this successful pregnancy.

I cant believe that Im 29 weeks, Im also having a boy this time around. Lala I see that your the same! I think its perfect to have one of each! Although with so much pink around its ashame not to get a second use out of all the lovely girls clothes.
We have said that we only wanted 2 children but never say never I may need to keep some girls things up the loft.

Leliana, I hope you have success soon aswell. I was still very anxious during this pregnany. You forget just how worried you get on a daily basis about miscarriage, but just got to stay baby with your child that you already have. Also its def. harder second time around with morning sickness and nausea etc. when your chasing after an active baby.

I love the age that Emelia is at just now, they really do come into their own little person and personality, its amazing.


----------



## katestar53

Leliana said:


> Hi ladies, so so lovely to see you all here again :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who are expecting, that is wonderful news! I am currently TTC! I am surprised by how much I want to have another baby but a lot of the old feelings are surfacing so it's not the easiest time. I totally agree that it makes things so much better when you have a child to focus all your attention on. Taylor is developing into a proper toddler now. She has a hilarious personality and is a natural comedian. Her obsession is books!!
> 
> Kate I am so terribly sorry to hear about your MC :flower: Your positivity is brilliant though and I really hope you conceive again soon. I'm due to ovulate in the next few days too ;)
> 
> Hope we can all keep in touch - I have missed you all <3

I fe the same Leliana, I want another baby so badly... I got myself into a right old tizz trying to conceive Harvey. It was all I thought about, drive myself & my hubby nuts :( I really want to stay calm this time but it's hard. As soon as you decide to try it's differcult not to think about it all the time! At least we gave each other for support! What CD are you on hun? I'm on CD10... Not entirely sure when I will OV did to the MC messing up my cycles but hoping this week! 

Just keep - Congrats sweetie! Not long left for you, so excited for you :)) Have you a name yet? Xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats on all the BFPs!! So excited for you ladies!

Kate, I'm so sorry to hear about your mc. Hope you get a sticky one soon!

I don't think I'm ready for another one yet, Camden is quite a handful right now! A lot has changed since I last posted in this thread. We moved out of state, and I became a SAHM. It's been less than a month, but I am enjoying getting to spend so much time with LO. She's so much fun right now, she's just learned to walk, and is becoming more and more verbal every day.

This is the most recent picture I have on my Kindle, it's from Christmas.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_16804648526569.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## katestar53

Scooby, she is adorable! You must love being SAHM :) I work three days a week which isn't too bad but am definitely planning on being a SAHM if we have anymore. I can't wait :) I know what you mean about them bring a handful... Harvey hates going into his pram, highchair or car seat! It's actually quite embarrassing when we are out & about as he really kicks off! I think they are just trying to be more independent now. Harvey wants to do everything himself x


----------



## grenouille

Camden is SO cute!! I love that smile.

I would love to be a SAHM. Im lucky I had a full year off (thats our maternity leave here in Canada), but going back to work after all that time with Xavier was tough. I felt irresponsible not being the one taking care of him all day! Im only working 30 hours a week now but I would much rather stay home if we could afford it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Scooby, Camden is adoreable, her hair is amazing. Emelia's hair has only just started to come in and still quite babyish haha, apparently I was the same. Glad to hear your enjoying being a SAHM.

Kate, Im dreading what you've described about Harvey not wanting to go into pram, highchair, car seat etc. Luckily Emelia is still quite good but that's her only just started walking well so Im dreading that when this baby comes along she will get to that stage where she dosent want to sit in a buggy! Im having to buy a tandem buggy for the two of them.

I had 14 months off and only went back in January for 3 months as I finish in April again. I work 4 on 4 off but it is quite hard to juggle it all and fit in housework now, I feel myself getting stressed at times like its never ending and always something to be done like washings and ironing piling up, but Im trying to chill out about it as it gets done in the end. But I also have to say I find it a break being at work which is easier at times and getting adult company and conversation is good.
After baby number 2 Im planning on going job share which is 2 on and 6 off which is sounding great right now, financially I know we can afford it but we will have to cut back on luxurys and Im not looking forward to that. 

Kate, you asked about names...we have agreed on Euan for a boy. Its the Scottish spelling of Ewan. We struggled to agree on boys names and had major arguments last time around so luckily we had a girl haha, but I got my own way last time and got to pick any girl name I wanted.


----------



## Leliana

katestar53 said:


> I fe the same Leliana, I want another baby so badly... I got myself into a right old tizz trying to conceive Harvey. It was all I thought about, drive myself & my hubby nuts :( I really want to stay calm this time but it's hard. As soon as you decide to try it's differcult not to think about it all the time! At least we gave each other for support! What CD are you on hun? I'm on CD10... Not entirely sure when I will OV did to the MC messing up my cycles but hoping this week!
> 
> Just keep - Congrats sweetie! Not long left for you, so excited for you :)) Have you a name yet? Xxx

I totally agree, it's on my mind constantly too. I knew we'd want to try again when I was pregnant with Taylor and I always thought it would be easier - but it feels exactly the same this time too! I am on CD18 but have just had my positive OPK today (I have 32 day cycles). Do you track with opks or temps? I really am wishing you so much baby dust - always here if you need the support.

Scooby - arh, Camden is stunning! So cute and looking like such a toddler now! Where have our babies gone?

Justkeep - thank you my lovely and congrats on your boy, that is so wonderful :) Can't believe you're in the 3rd trimester already, I remember when you were in the early stages. It goes so quickly!

Grenouille - my little one is in nursery one day a week at the moment. She loves it but I did cry when she started as I felt guilty. I do enjoy work though and feel lucky I can balance it with being at home.


----------



## katestar53

Justkeep - Euan is a lovely name :))) What buggy have you gone for? I really like the look of the Oyster Tandem or the Out & About Nipper 360!

Leliana- Yay for your positive opk! Have you managed to BD the last few days? I use the Clearblue Fertility monitor to track and am still on low fertility:( CD11 for me & I usually OV around about CD12/13 but it's all messed up due to my MC last month :( So hoping it will happen in the next week. I'm really hoping it happens soon as am getting impatient now... :wacko: Just realised that if we conceive this month our due dates will be November again :winkwink:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Oh man, you guys are taking me back to TTC hell! I hate the rollercoaster. But it's gotten me thinking, it took us 2 and a half years to get a sticky one with Camden, and I'm not getting any younger. We may have to start trying sooner than I previously thought!


----------



## katestar53

scoobydrlp said:


> Oh man, you guys are taking me back to TTC hell! I hate the rollercoaster. But it's gotten me thinking, it took us 2 and a half years to get a sticky one with Camden, and I'm not getting any younger. We may have to start trying sooner than I previously thought!

It certainly is a roller coaster! Yeah come join us Scooby.... I feel the same, it took us quite a long time to conceive Harvey & I'm 33 this year :( I have always wanted four children so it best happen quickly this time. Would love to have twins then would only have to have one more after that!!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Leliana, I also put Emelia into nursery. She goes two afternoons a week and at first she was having unsettled days and I felt so guilty and thought that one is too young to be in nursery but she absolutely loves it now and is thriving. She is hyper and in such a high/happy mood when I pick her up. I think its non stop play time and more stimulation that I can give her. Its definitely the best thing for them.
It costs me £200 a month for the two afternoons so when Im off on maternity leave again I was originally thinking that I'd take her out of nursery to save that money but now theres no way I want to take her out as its great for her and gives me a break and time with the new baby.

Kate, Im going for the baby jogger city select. You buy it as a single buggy and buy the second seat unit, its great. I was looking at it in John Lewis and a lady came over to me to say that she has it and loves it, she said she tried out almost every tandem buggy and they are all very heavy and she swears its the best. The thing I like aswell is they sit one in front of the other instead of side by side. I don't want a side by side one as I worry it could 1be stressful trying to get through doorways and in shops etc. Also whilst out walking I already find that you have to keep coming off pavements because cars are parked up on them.
I have the baby jogger city mini just now for Emelia and its amazing. it folds with one hand just pulling the handle on the seat. 
I only used my big pram for 6 months and it was too heavy and bulky folding down in and out the car, I wished I knew about the baby joggers earlier. They are brilliant.

The thing I don't like about the Oyster and several others is that one of the kids is tucked away right under the other and can hardly see. With the city select its different.

I don't miss the ttc days, they do indeed take over your life. I was the exact same with the miscarriages and Emelia. This time around it wasn't planned or prevented and less stressful in that respect but still worrying and stressful in the early days about miscarriage.
I wish all of yous the best of luck and hope it happens quickly.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Kate, I'm 33 also, and I've been reading these horrible articles saying how much higher risk pregnancy is the older you get, so now I feel like the pressure is on! I've always dreamed of having twins, although I have no idea how I would handle it if I actually had them plus a toddler. I would probably never leave the house!


----------



## LalaR

Good luck, kate, leliana and scooby. I hope you all have a quick and easy ttc journey. I still managed to get worked up this time round and I'm sure you are all still trying to forget my paranoid panicky messages on here!! It's all worth it though.

Justkeep, good to have more opinions re tandem prams. I am still investigating. We have a bugaboo cameleon for Bethan which I love and will be really sorry to have to move on from it. I was looking at the donkey as it has the carrycot mode but it does seem pretty wide for getting through doors. I might look at the city select too. xx


----------



## Leliana

Thanks for the support ladies :) <3

Kate - we have done quite a bit of BDing! I have been following SMEP this time around as we used it to conceive Taylor. I got another positive OPK today so no idea when I will ovulate as presumed it would be today. I know exactly what you mean about being impatient. I so told myself I wouldn't do this and we'd just 'wait and see' but that hasn't happened at all! I'm aiming for 3/4 kids too - we've discussed 3 but 4 would be my ultimate :thumbup: I would love a November baby as T was late so we ended up with a mid December baby!! I really hope you get a positive soon, I know how MC can mess about with your cycles - I hope the old adage of being super fertile after a MC is true for you :hugs:

Scooby - yeeeees come and join us in TTC hell!! It really does bring back so many memories doesn't it?! I can't believe I am doing this all over again, 2 years exactly since I last did it. Must be a glutton for punishment!

Justkeep - I sooo agree with you about nursery. We pay about £200 too as T does a full day once a week but it's worth every penny. They do stuff with her I just wouldn't have the time/resources to do. Not to mention the socialisation aspect. I too pondered taking her out but I couldn't do it - if I conceive soon we only have another year once new baby is here before we get free hours so I may as well keep it up. As you say, it gives us quality time with the baby too :) Best decision we ever made!


----------



## katestar53

I love how this thread is up & running again :)

Just keep - I really like the look of the city jogger and it's really good value for money so I hear, good choice :) How is your pregnancy going so far Hun?

Lala - Thanks you Hun, am really hoping it happens quickly, I cannot even begin to imagine having to do another 12 two week waits! 

Leliana - I've heard very good things about the SMEP plan... Fingers crossed it's worked for you this month! I've just entered my fertile period so we will BD starting tonight till I OV. The only thing I've done different this cycle is I'm taking Robiitussin cough medicine three times a day! Sounds bonkers but it's meant to increase the quality of your CM & to be honest I give anything a go! Here is hoping we both get our BFPs :)

Scooby - Twins would be so so hard but pretty cool as well! It's scary to think we are running out of time to have our children, but I know a few Mums that are 40 with LOs the same age as ours so I'm sure we have time x

Harvey loves nursery... In fact he sobs when I take him home! He also does once day a week. I've been back at work part-time since September three days a week so Harvey does two days with granny & one day at nursery. Its a pretty good work/life balance & it's great to have money again after months of statutory maternity pay! 

Quick question, when to they qualify for the free fifteen hours? 

Xxx


----------



## Leliana

I have heard about the cough medicine! I may give that a go if things don't work out. My CM is pretty good but perhaps not as good as before I had T. Have you noticed a big difference? Yay for your fertile period, that's great! Lots of BDing!

I think the 15 hours starts when they're 3 - which is good news for us, as by the time I go back to work after having baby #2 Taylor will be 3. So we'll essentially be paying the same amount of money to send both of them (just paying for baby #2).


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah that's right they get 15 hours paid towards nursery when they turn 3 so Im thinking the same as you Leliana, by the time I go back to work after second lot of maternity leave I will only have maybe 7 ish months to pay before I get the money towards it and that will do baby number 2 for nursery!

Kate, my pregnancy has went smoothly again this time thankfully. I've had some episodes of brown spotting this time around which I had with Emelia and knew all would be well.
My pregnancy has been identical and had we not found out it was a boy then I'd have been so sure it was another girl as I just feel identical! I always thought people said that you would feel differently carrying the different sex.
The movement this time around has been crazy though..last time I had an anterior placenta at the front which acted like a cushion so movement was very mild. This time placenta is at the back and I am being punched and kicked silly and full arms, legs, head etc. can be felt at times!
I've also had a growth scan two weeks ago and was told that the baby weighed 3lbs 2oz which is heavier than what Emelia was at that stage, so a big healthy boy! The other thing the baby is still breech at this point whereas Emelia was head down by now! Im freaking out at the thought of it doing a big somersault turn as I've googled it and everyone says you really feel it happening and it can make you feel quite sick as its freaky!

Its great to have this thread up and running again...


----------



## LalaR

How funny justkeep, we seem to have opposite pregnancies. Bethan was breech with a posterior placenta so loads of movements. This little boy has an anterior placenta so I hardly feel anything. 

I'm also loving the return of this thread. It feels like I've found a load of old friends again. The June 14 rainbow thread is scary quiet!! Xx


----------



## grenouille

Yay I&#8217;m so glad I wrote in this thread! I didn&#8217;t want to tell anyone around me when I found out this weekend, but I had to tell SOMEONE so I turned to you!

I joined an october rainbow baby thread, and although there&#8217;s lots of action on it and people are pretty friendly, I think it&#8217;s stressing me out too much. Now I have a healthy baby I&#8217;m not as anxious as I was with Xavier, I just don&#8217;t want to think about it too much for now.

Wow I don&#8217;t know why I had always assumed you were all in your early twenties and I was one of the oldest here! I&#8217;m 30, I know I&#8217;m still young, and so are you, It just seems most of my friends had their babies earlier than I did.

And yes Scooby jooooin usss!! Haha ;)

I&#8217;m very lucky that I got pregnant almost right away (we started TTC in december). But it doesn&#8217;t necessarily reassure me. I got pregnant right away with my 2 MCs. Than it took about 6 months to conceive Xavier. And now I&#8217;m pregnant after only two months so I don&#8217;t know what to think.

My mom actually takes care of Xavier when we are working..! (I know again, I&#8217;m so lucky). I wish he did get to socialize more with other kids though. We have playdates once in a while with my friend and her LO, and his cousin who&#8217;s 10 months old now lives closer to us so we&#8217;re going to try to visit very often. He loves seeing other kids. 

I hope you all get your BFPs really soon!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Greenouille!! Sure hope this one sticks for you! I've gotten so broody since talking with all of you. Not sure my DH will agree to start TTC yet though...guess we'll see!


----------



## Krippy

Wow! TTCers and preggos! This is going to be so much fun! I am 33 well and so I knew we wanted to TTC as soon as we could! We are still BF so I am lucky that my cycles came back regular right before Christmas and we right back on that TTC wagon! We were lucky to conceive right away too!

So excited for this thread to be back! Sorry I didn't read through all the comments! This 3rd baby in 4 years I kicking my butt and I feel like rubbish! Bring on the second tri! Anyone had a previous C-section and going for a VBAC this time around?


----------



## LalaR

At 30 you're a youngster grenouille!! I just turned 38 so think I'm prob the oldie of the group! Still secretly hoping to fit another in after this one if I'm lucky enough.

Congrats krippy. I hope you feel better soon. I had a section last time as Bethan was breech. Definitely hoping for a vbac this time round. Another section with a toddler would be hard.


----------



## Leliana

It is so exciting that we're all at the same point in our lives again. It also gives me lots of hope to see that you ladies have conceived quickly this time around :)

I am almost 29 so not far behind you all! My DH is almost 37 though so we do feel like the clock is ticking as far as he is concerned. It's funny, I also feel like most people seem to be sooo much younger than me when having children but at baby groups I am one of the youngest there. I do think women have children later in life and I know loads of first time Mums who are in their 40s.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lala, there is a vast difference in the movement felt with an anterior vs. posterior placenta isn't there!
Im really really hoping that this baby turns as I don't want a section. I worry about not being able to take care of Emelia and lift her etc. they told me that babys have until about 37 weeks to turn but then its a slim chance of it happening. I know I was only 28 weeks when they told me baby was breech and most people don't even get scans at that stage so wouldn't even know their baby was breech but I have a feeling that this baby wont turn...who knows.


Also Im 31 but will be 32 in april, I actually think its more normal and common these days to be having babies in your 30's , I don't think we're old yet!


----------



## LalaR

Justkeeptryin said:


> Lala, there is a vast difference in the movement felt with an anterior vs. posterior placenta isn't there!
> Im really really hoping that this baby turns as I don't want a section. I worry about not being able to take care of Emelia and lift her etc. they told me that babys have until about 37 weeks to turn but then its a slim chance of it happening. I know I was only 28 weeks when they told me baby was breech and most people don't even get scans at that stage so wouldn't even know their baby was breech but I have a feeling that this baby wont turn...who knows.
> 
> 
> Also Im 31 but will be 32 in april, I actually think its more normal and common these days to be having babies in your 30's , I don't think we're old yet!

A total difference in movements!!! I sometimes get worried as I can go a whole day with none and have to have a cold drink and lie down to see if I can feel something. Thank god for my doppler!! 
Hopefully your little one will turn. My friend's wife recently had their second and baby was breech until 38 weeks and still turned. There is a bigger chance if it's not your first. Bethan was tied in cord so even ECVs couldn't get her round.
I totally agree about wanting to avoid a section with a toddler. I am hoping this little one is not going to follow his big sister even though if your 1st is breech then the risk of the second doing the same is up to 10%!! Boo!!


----------



## grenouille

Oh wow we're almost all in our 30s or close. I'm not saying we're old, I just find it a bit reassuring. I know lots of women who had kids later, but lots of friends my age had kids in their early or mid-twenties, and it made me feel like it was the norm. I've been with my OH for almost 12 years (!) now and we prefered to travel a bit and enjoy our freedom :)

Also I remember seeing some of you in pictures and you looked really young! So I just assumed you were all younger than me :)

To those who are pregnant, have your bellies popped earlier this time? I'm only 6 weeks and I feel like I've eaten wayyy too much, ALL the time. My belly is huge. I hope I don't have twins... I'd be happy but I think we would have to sell our house and buy a bigger one... buy a new car... yeah we would be in trouble! lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Greenouille, I always thought that you show earlier second time around but to be honest I think I've been the same and only really started showing about 15 weeks. Before then it was just bloat.
I don't think Im any bigger this time around than the first.

Each to their own when they choose to start having kids but like you say, its good to have enjoyed nice holidays etc. and freedom before truly settling down.
We've had some great holidays to Las Vegas, New York, San Fran..all places that Im doubtful if we'll ever get back to again or anytime soon. 
We were contemplating going a summer holiday to Spain this year but to be honest Im thinking it sounds stressful with two young kids, so for us it will be somewhere close to home. I do look forward to family holidays to Florida and Dinsey World in a few years time!


----------



## katestar53

Wow, this thread has really taken off... so many posts to read :) I feel the same, I have tried to join some TTC threads but all they end up doing is stressing me out even more than I am already. I can feel all the old anxieties coming back and can't deal with all that again. I thought because I had Harvey it would be less stressful but apparently not... The thought of MCing again is more than I can bear. 

It's been a tough few months. Two weeks after my MC my Mum passed away. She had been in intensive care for 5 months as she caught pneumonia after a kidney transplant last May. She went peacefully and she is no longer suffering as if was so awful to see her so poorly. At least she got to see me get married & she saw Harvey walk a few weeks before she passed. I feel like I need this to give me some hope. I'm sure she is up there sprinkling baby dust all over me! I hope you ladies don't mind me sharing this with you? I feel it's such a huge part of my life that's changed it be hard not to share it.

I love New York Justkeep! I've been three times!!! We also went on loads of lovely holidays before Harvey was born so I'm quite happy to explore this country & France for the next couple of years. My OH mum has a villa on the south coast of France which we can use in the summer months. It's gorgeous & we are so lucky. We went there on our honeymoon last June. Well I say honeymoon as we took Harvey but it really was lovely as it was our first holiday as a family :)

Lala, I had a anterior placenta with Harvey and didn't really feel any movements till 23/24 weeks, was so stressful but like you had a Doppler which reassured me. I used it right to the end as there where a few occasions when I thought he hadn't moved. 

I would love to try for a VBAC if I can with my next pregnancy. Even though I will be petrified! I have heard far too many traumatic birth stories not to be! I haven't really gone my research into it but us there a higher risk with a VBAC?


----------



## LalaR

Grenouille, I am definitely bigger earlier this time. I had a bump by 10 weeks which was hard to hide and I'm now filling maternity tops I wore until term with Bethan. Saying that, I have a bigger baby this time!!

Kate, I had all the vbac counselling with my consultant and the risks of vbac are less than the risks of repeat section. Especially if you want more than 2 babies!! I'm no more scared than I was first time round. Also, its reassuring to know I'll be kept a closer eye on. 

Day off today and I've just slept for 10.5 hours. I've been so tired. Bethan's not awake yet which has given me time to shower and breakfast. I'm lucky she is such a good sleeper. Off to buy her first pair of real shoes which will be an experience!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

kate- so sorry to hear about your mom, and so soon after your mc. That's a lot for a person to go through, especially all at once. I sure hope you get some good news soon!

Lala, and the others that are pregnant, I have no idea how you do it while having to take care of a toddler at the same time! I was so horribly miserable with constant morning sickness when I was pregant with Camden, I just came home from work and went straight to bed. Can't do that when you've got a LO to take care of! Hats off to all of you!

edited to say: I forgot to mention I think my cycles may be starting to become normal?! We TTC Camden for 2.5 years, turns out I had ovulation issues, and very irregular cycles. Took 3 rounds of Clomid to conceive her. Well my cycles for the last several months have gone from 40 days down to 37 days and now the last 2 have been 33 days. I think this is a good sign! Before Camden they were varying from 37-45 days. I hope this is a sign that we'll be able to conceive naturally this time!


----------



## katestar53

Yay Scooby that your cycles are heading back to normal! If must if be so hard for you with them being so long! 

I'm definitely up for trying a vbac next time... Was gutted when I found out I had to have a c-section. Do you know if I will be able to have a midwife led birth as I would love to try a water birth? Or will I have to be monitored during labour? 

Am in my fertile period now & have had three high days on my cbfm so should hopefully OV in tts next day or two.... We have managed to BD the last two nights & will defo try again tonight but it's such hard work! I'm so tired by now that even the thought of it is making me sleepy!


----------



## Leliana

Oh Kate, I am so sorry to hear about your Mum. You really have been through the mill :hugs: I am so pleased that she managed to spend quality time with Harvey and see you get married. I am sure she is sending so much baby dust you are covered in it :flower:

Today is 1dpo for me! We DTD 6 times in the last week so that has to count for something!!


----------



## katestar53

Well done Leliana, six times is pretty good going! I'm aiming for the same, we are half way through but find baby making sex really hard sometimes.... It can never really be spontaneous and sometimes I have to really force myself but needs must!


----------



## LalaR

Kate, so sorry about your mum. It must have been so hard watching her suffer. I hope that everything good comes your way now.

Sadly water births are out with a vbac which is a shame. I'm having to have a labour suite birth rather than midwife led with continuous monitoring once I'm in established labour. It will still be worth it. My friends all say I'm mad for saying I feel cheated because I had to have an elective section. I just want to feel contractions and at least have a go at trying to push my baby out myself!!


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry to hear about your mom Kate. We lost my Dad not very long ago and it is just so hard when you know they will miss seeing your LOs grow up and be a grandparent! My thoughts are with you and I hope that you are able to conceive again soon!

Leliana...6x!!! Sounds like you covered your bases...Hope you catch that eggie! ;)

Does anyone know why a VBAC is not allowed in water? Just curious... :) I would love a water birth but I am happy with my birthplan so far. Midwive led, non-hospital birth. Going to the same hospital where I lost RJ and was pushed/fear driven into having a c-section with Raif is just too emotional for me. Hoping it all works out but I know how births go and things obviously don't go as planned but I am hoping that this birth will be a healing process for my boys and I, as well as welcoming a new addition. We are staying Team Yellow again...So excited for the surprise! :)


----------



## grenouille

Justkeep: I really hope we get to travel with our kids.. But Im glad we went backpacking in Europe for 5 months before TTC. We never could have afforded that with kids. Weve only done a 12 hour road trip with Xavier so far, but we went to Ottawa, its the same country and we used to live there so it doesnt really count but it was still an adventure for him :)

Kate: Im so sorry about your mom. :( Of course we dont mind you sharing. Thats why were here. Glad she got to know Harvey and saw you getting married. 

Scooby: Thats great if your cycles are becoming normal. I hope you get to conceive naturally.

Leliana: 6 times! Haha! I hope this is the right time! Fingers crossed!

Krippy: So sorry about your dad.. :( My dad had heart problems last november and when my mom called me he was in the ambulance and we werent sure if he had had a heart attack or something. Thankfully hes ok now, but it really scared me. He is so close to Xavier, I just couldnt picture him not being there as he grows up. Im always so worried now about something happening to him.


----------



## katestar53

Thanks for your kind words ladies... I definately feel she is watching over me :)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Krippy, big hugs :hugs: LOve that your staying team yellow again. I found out with Harvey what we were having but next time I think I wait for the suprise :flower:

Its a shame about not being able to have a water birth but will definately still plan on a vbac.

Quick question foir the pregnant ladies... What time of day did you dtd? We can only really manage in the evenings as Im sure you will all understand! HarVey is up anytime from 6:30 so the mornings are out! Unless we set the alarm for 5:30 :growlmad: Is it better to dtd in the morning?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kate, that is very sad about your mum, Im sorry to hear that! I think that's got to be the biggest loss ever losing your mum, I cant even think about it. The day before I had Emelia my mum was hospitalised with chest pains and a heart attack about to happen so she missed out on being able to come visit us in the hospital etc. but im so grateful that they caught it in time as couldn't even imagine life without her.
That is a lot to go through another miscarriage and then losing your mum aswell, big :hugs: to you.
It is lovely that your mum got to meet Harvey and see you get married, two of the biggest things that will happen in your life.
Im sure you will fall pregnant again and that is something to look forward to extending your family, will be exciting for you to stay team yellow next time around. Im glad that I had that surprise at least once...didn't find out with Emelia so it was an amazing feeling when they announce what you have.

Krippy, really sorry to hear that about your dad, it must be upsetting when you start to think about things that they will miss out on watching your kids grow up.

I had forgotten just how much of a chose DTD is when ttc, its not spontaneous or fun at all, its def. hard work and effort when you just want to sleep.
It sounds like you ladies ttc are covering all bases. We only ever dtd at night.

That's my baby jogger city select just been delivered I got it discounted on Boots website and managed to get £53 worth of advantage points back which was good, still wuite pricey though at £540 and you look at the size of tiny box that its packed into.


----------



## katestar53

Thanks Justkeep... I miss her so much but I know she's looking out for me up there! Sorry you mum was ill but glad they caught it in time :) Bet you were super excited to get your new pram... What's it like? 

How is everyone? I'm in the horrible 2ww & symptom spotting like man :(((


----------



## Leliana

Ladies... I found out today that I am pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## katestar53

:dance::dance::dance: OMG!!! So you pleased sweetie :) How many dpo did you test? Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Leliana

Thank you sweetheart :) I am only 8DPO! Utterly insane, I was 11dpo with both the baby I lost and with Taylor so I was not expecting this at all. I have taken a million tests today and 3 different brands to confirm it. It's still very very early days but I am hoping so badly this little one sticks.

I don't have many symptoms, just a lot of spots (boo hoo). Some breast tenderness but nothing like last time. I had a strong feeling two days ago that I was pregnant, I am now wondering if it was linked to implantation.

How many DPO are you Kate? xxx


----------



## katestar53

That's such brilliant news! And at only 8dpo, amazing! I'm around 5/6dpo, but might try & test at 10dpo!


----------



## LalaR

Huge congrats Leliana!!! Brilliant news!!! 
Fingers crossed for you next week Kate!

I've had a tough day today. It was my day off so I had Bethan all day. She was hard work and having bursts of temper all over the place. She kicked my bump a few times when I had to pick her up to keep her safe. Exhausted now- that's me just sat down!! Back to work tomorrow for a rest and secretly hoping daddy daycare has just as tough a time tomorrow!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Leliana! Hope it's a sticky one! I got my bfp with Camden art 8dpo also.

Fx for you Kate!

Lala, I have no idea how you can chase a toddler around while pregnant. Hope you get rested up at work!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, 

That's fantastic news Leliana, congratulations and positive thinking that this one will work out!

Kate, fingers crossed tight for you aswell!
I've not opened my new pram yet as I don't want to jinx things just yet, I'll wait a few more weeks. We've just put the box in the garage just now.

Lala, Im with you on the tantrums haha, Emelia is such a good baby in general but really starting to throw tantrums when things don't go her way, such as if she cant reach things or even just falls onto her bum. She goes rigid and throws herself about at times.

I had a bit of a scare yesterday and had to go to hospital as I had some red bleeding. They did an internal check and cervix was closed and bleeding had stopped, also traced the babys heart rate for the duration which was perfect. I want this baby to hang in there for some more weeks yet!


----------



## Krippy

JustKeep...How scary! I am glad that you and LO are ok!

Congrats Leilana! :)

GL next week Kate! Can't wait to squint at some tests! :)

Hi everyone else! Still feeling like crap here...hoping to start to feel better soon. Quick reassurance, early scan on Tuesday! Pretty excited and nervous!


----------



## grenouille

CONGRATS Leliana!!! That's so exciting. 

I hope you'll have good news very soon Kate. :) FX

Things seem to be doing well with this baby so far. I had my first doctor's appointment on thursday and just by feeling my uterus he said it had grown. I can actually feel it growing sometimes so it's reassuring. And I've lost a few pounds but my pants are getting too tight. I should have my scan at around 9 or 10 weeks. Can't wait! 

The other day at work I swear I felt some kind of flutter, it really felt like when I was pregnant with Xavier, not just gas or something. But it surely is in my head because it's wayyy too early!


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

Thank you all SO much for your kind words and good wishes. As I'm sure you all know, this is a VERY scary time as I know how easily this could slip away from me. I have not really allowed myself to accept the fact I am pregnant yet, however all my tests are progressing nicely and I got my BFP on a Digi today so I'm doing well :flower: I'm definitely taking it one day at a time :thumbup:

Grenouille - that is wonderful news about your doctor's appointment! I can feel lots of pulls in my uterus too and I remember that being a good sign last time :)

Krippy - can't wait to hear how the scan goes!

Lala - Taylor is starting to have tantrums too. She starts full on crying when she can't have what she want. It's so hard at this age as you can't really explain WHY they can't have it. I try my best to distract her but she's pretty persistent :winkwink:

Justkeeptryin - how are you now? I imagine the bleeding was really scary, I am so glad they reassured you.

Kate - how are you doing honey? How long until test day? I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Leliana, I don't envy those early days, it is scary just worrying all of the time and I think we do always expect the worst to happen but Im sure it wont. One day at a time is the way to think about it, and as each little milestone passes you feel better.

Im doing fine now thanks, I still had some brown spotting on and off Friday and Saturday but didn't worry as this baby is moving like crazy! My SIL is a week ahead of me and actually had bleeding at the same stage, as they say I guess its not normal but very common.
Im starting to get uncomfortable now and just want this baby here.
Im looking forward to my growth scan on Wednesday to see what this little baby weighs now and to see if it has moved head down.


----------



## katestar53

Krippy - Good luck with your scan today, am thinking of you. Let us know how it goes :flower:

JUstkeep - Sorry to hear about the bleeding but as you said bleeding in late pregnancy is fairly common so Im sure there is nothing to worry about :) Good luck with you scan tomorrow.. Hope he is heading in the right direction!

Leliana - I totally understand your worry, the early weeks are such a worrying & stressful time and even though you try and not think about it, its all you can think about! Just try and stay busy and we are all here for you :hugs:

Grenouille - Yay for your growing uterus! Not long till your first scan now, so exciting! 

Talking about tantrums... Harvey has just started to throw these and its horrible. He throws himself on the floor and refuses to get up, the only thing that calms him down is Cbeebies! I thought we were a long way off from the 'horrible two's' but obviously not!

As for me, I am about 9/10dpo & far too scared to test. I have been having a few sypmtoms but having had 12 two week waits before conceiving Harvey I try not to look into these too much as most of the time it's my mind playing tricks on me. Will test on Saturday if AF has'nt shown up by then :wacko:


----------



## Krippy

Thank You Kate and Ladies! Scan went amazing! Measuring exact for dates and saw that little heartbeat flickering away! It was awesome!

I was the same with testing this time around Kate...I waited to long bc I was so scared to get a BFN! I am FXd for you hun!
No tantrums here but I am sure they are coming! Raif is so laid back so we will see how bad they get!


----------



## katestar53

I just got a BFP at 10dpo!!!!

I am in utter shock but so so so excited!!! 

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Krippy

I knew it Kate! Congratulations!


----------



## Leliana

Krippy - I am soooo pleased the scan went well, that sounds amazing!! :D

Kate - CONGRATULATIONS!! I am sooooo pleased for you! Fantastic news! When is your due date? Fancy being Bump Buddies? :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Kate!!! Brilliant news. I am really pleased for you. 

Who's next????

26 weeks now and feeling huge. This baby is even more active than Bethan was which I didn't think was possible. Just the last few days DH can even see my belly move from across the room!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Yaaaaay Kate!!! Congrats!!


----------



## grenouille

Wow great news!! :happydance:

CONGRATS Kate!!!

And I'm so happy your scan went well Krippy!

I got a date for my scan, in a week exactly! I can't wait. I have my first apointment later today at the prenatal clinic, by I don't have any expectations since I'm only 8 weeks. I don't think the doctor will bother trying to find a heartbeat at this stage..? We'll see.

Are we almost all pregnant now?! That's crazy. No pressure Scooby... ;) lol


----------



## katestar53

MalcolmsMiss said:


> Hi all, mind if i join too? found out on the 10th of april im pregnant, exactly 3 months after a 15 week loss :cry:
> 
> im due to meet my LO 18th of December, just in time for Christmas, woohooo :happydance:
> 
> congrats to all the ladies on here for the bfp's too :thumbup:
> 
> xx




Leliana said:


> Krippy - I am soooo pleased the scan went well, that sounds amazing!! :D
> 
> Kate - CONGRATULATIONS!! I am sooooo pleased for you! Fantastic news! When is your due date? Fancy being Bump Buddies? :flower:


Thanks, I'm chuffed to bits! EDD is the 14th November... Two dats before Harvey's bday so hoping the new baba doesn't arrive on his special day. I would love to be bump buddies :))))

When is your due date? Many symptoms? I'm cramping loads, headaches & really thirsty. But if I remember from last time I didn't start feeling really rubbish until 6 weeks Xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

So jealous of you al!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

That is fantastic news Kate, congrats!

Krippy, so glad the scan went well!

I think that is almost everyone on here pregnant again, haha no pressure Scooby indeed!

I had my growth scan yesterday and baby weighs 4lbs 40z and is head down which Im so glad about.


----------



## LalaR

Good news justkeep. That's a good size baby!! I'm glad he/she is head down now. I'm worried my little one has gone breech this past few days. Hoping he ends up head down by the time he runs out of room.xx


----------



## katestar53

Just found out it was a chemical pregnancy, am absolutely devasted... Think I need some time off the boards. I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies & will keep popping on to see how you are all getting on.

Kate Xxx


----------



## grenouille

I'm so sorry Kate! :( I completely understand you taking some time off. Hoping for better news real soon. Take care. Xox


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm so sorry Kate :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry Kate! How horribel...I wish you only healing and peace. We will be here when you need us! Xoxoxo


----------



## LalaR

I'm really sorry Kate. That's horrible news. Keep strong and remember we will be here for you when you're ready to come back. Xxx


----------



## Leliana

Oh Kate, I am so so sorry :hugs: Always thinking of you and here for you whenever you need us xxxxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kate, Im so sorry, it brings it all back how awful it feels. Its such a hard time and not easy to be on these boards when others are pregnant and no one thinks bad of you for that, I was the exact same in the past. I really hope you have success soon you so deserve it. Take care x :hugs:


----------



## love1623

Hello ladies ! I hope you remember me it's been a long time &#128515;

I've been trying to catch up with you all these past few days!! Congrats to you all on your new pregnancies ! 
Kate I'm so sorry you had a chemical but please do not be discouraged. You have a healthy baby and you will get there again !! Xoxo

Seeing all of you pregnant again really makes me wana try to concieve now! I have the urge but hubby and I are gonna wait till fall. Ethan will be almost 2. I just everything goes smoothly for me this time around. It's scary!


----------



## LalaR

Good to hear from you love. It is quite funny how many of us are pregnant or ttc already. I know how you feel about being scared about ttc again. Even with a healthy baby the old fears never leave you. I hope you have an easy journey when fall arrives. X


----------



## grenouille

Nice to hear from you Love! I understand you waiting a bit. I get anxious sometimes because I don't know exactly how "independant" Xavier will be in October, I just know if I had a baby right now it would be tough. Honestly, we would have waited a bit, but OH and I have plans to open a restaurant some time in the future, and we decided it would be better once we have our kids and they are a bit older. So... here we are! Hehe

I'm so disappointed today. I was supposed to have my scan but it's 45 min away from here and there's a blizzard outside :( So I had to cancel. My new appointment is in a week. I really want to know that this baby is alive and well. I'm also realllllly sick of winter. Winters are always long in Eastern Canada but it seems like this one will never end. There is so much snow, it will be here until May for sure (I wish I was kidding but seriously). So depressing. :(

I just drank 3 tall glasses of water and I'm waiting to use my doppler now. I've been trying for a few days but haven't heard anything. I know it's still early but hearing a little heartbeat would really cheer me up right now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## love1623

Grenouille..

I know what you mean. There is no way I could handle a newborn and my lil Ethan right now, he is a handful. I wouldn't change it for the world tho! He's the best thing to ever happen to me. A tip with a Doppler , I remember last time I used my Doppler when I was 9 weeks I had to hold it really low on my belly . Far left side. Hopefully that helps you. But even then I could barely hear it. It would come and go. Good luck and let me know how it turns out for you. 
I'm sure everything is good


----------



## grenouille

No success with the doppler unfortunately :( I heard all kinds of swishings sounds, sometimes I felt like I was to hearing a heartbeat but nothing. Except my own heartbeat.

I really have no reasons to believe something could be wrong, I've had no bleeding, and I actually feel my uterus is growing bigger, but I would still like to know for sure. I'm just really annoyed at the snow storm. I was suppose to see my baby today and feel reassured, now it's just making me worry for no reason.


----------



## domosplace

Hey Everyone Im Lee im due dec 3 Im super excited. I cant wait for this next 11 wks to pass to share my joy with my family. I have been scared about this pregnancy but I will try to keep my calm. So how is everyone feeling today :)


----------



## domosplace

grenouille said:


> No success with the doppler unfortunately :( I heard all kinds of swishings sounds, sometimes I felt like I was to hearing a heartbeat but nothing. Except my own heartbeat.
> 
> I really have no reasons to believe something could be wrong, I've had no bleeding, and I actually feel my uterus is growing bigger, but I would still like to know for sure. I'm just really annoyed at the snow storm. I was suppose to see my baby today and feel reassured, now it's just making me worry for no reason.

It also may be that its still too soon to pick up on the doppler. Keep us informed :D fx


----------



## scoobydrlp

domosplace said:


> Hey Everyone Im Lee im due dec 3 Im super excited. I cant wait for this next 11 wks to pass to share my joy with my family. I have been scared about this pregnancy but I will try to keep my calm. So how is everyone feeling today :)


Congrats on your pregnancy! Just wanted to let you know this is an old thread from 2012 December due dates so you may not get as much talk here as you will on a 2014 one, although there are several of our original posters who are pregnant again now! Congrats again!


----------



## Leliana

Hi domosplace - I was going to say that same as scooby, this is quite an old thread now although we do update from time to time. Hopefully there will be a new December 2014 Rainbow thread soon, although I waited quite a while to find a November one! You are welcome to chat with us though but it may be somewhat quiet. Congrats on your pregnancy! :)

Scooby - I also wanted to post as, oh my goodness, Camden looks so grown up in your profile pic. She is absolutely beautiful!!

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks Leliana, I feel like she's growing up so fast!

How are you feeling? By 8 weeks with Camden I was already sick as a dog. Hope you feel well!


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone! How spooky- I was just wondering how you were all doing!!

30 weeks now here and feeling like I am expecting a baby elephant!! I know they say bumps are bigger second time but this is crazy!! He is moving about all over the place still so I have the constant worry I will end up with another breech baby. 

Bethan is great just now- definitely lost her baby features and turned into a little girl. We are very lucky she is happy most of the time and goes about singing 3 blind mice which is very cute. Not sure how she will be with our new arrival - only time will tell. 

Anyway, hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, time sure is flying by. I think this baby is coming sooner rather than later as Im in so much discomfort low down and feel so bruised between my legs, I never had this last time around. Growth scan at 34 weeks said he was approx. 6lbs 5oz so a bigger baby this time around. I cant wait to finish up work tomorrow and if I don't go into labour early by myself they will take in at 38 weeks to induce ...so just over 2 weeks...cant believe it.

Lala...30 weeks ...I cant actually believe that.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Leliana

You ladies are so close now, it's amazing! I remember when you found out you were pregnant and mentioned it on here. Wow doesn't time fly? Lala I feel like my symptoms are in overdrive this time around too, everything as before but ten times worse! I think trying to look after a toddler at the same time is part of the problem, Taylor is a good girl but she's still a challenge at times. I hope you are getting by okay looking after Bethan whilst managing a bump. That is so cute about her singing!

Justkeeptryin - wow you are so close now. That's great that they'll induce you at 38 weeks. Sorry to hear about the lightening crotch! You never know, you went into labour just after finishing work last time so perhaps it will be the same this time too ;) 

I am in the middle of the terrible first trimester at the moment and sick, sick, sick! I must have blocked out how bad this part is because wowzers, it's awful! I had my booking in appointment on Monday and am due for my 12 week scan at the end of April. I'm basically hanging in there but feeling positive :)


----------



## makeupmama2b

Lost my last due to ectopic. But I am preggers again with a Dec 17th due date


----------



## blkbeautflme

I lost my son Elijah 12/19/13, he was Stillborn. Currently pregnant and due 12/25


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, so sorry for your losses and congratulations on the new pregnancies. 
This is an old thread - our babies were all born December 2012. A lot of us are pregnant again at different stages but you might find the thread a bit quiet!! Maybe there is a December 14 thread out there? Xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, couldn't wait to get on here to announce that little baby Euan is here, I just love my little man..boys are just as amazing as girls for sure.
Born on Thursday 24th at 12.51 afternoon, he weighed 7lbs 12oz.
The birth did not go to plan and ended up in theatre with forceps and couldn't have went any differently from last time. My family is definitely complete now and Im so grateful for them.
Im really starting to feeling a bit spaced out now and dreamy as Ive had sleep deprivation and living on adrenaline since Wednesday when my 20 hour labour started.
Will post a picture as soon as I can x


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats justkeep! I'm so thrilled for you, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LalaR

Huge congratulations justkeep. Brilliant news. I'm glad that you are both well even if things weren't quite to plan!! Looking forward to seeing the pics. Xx


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhhh! Congrats darling! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulation Justkeep!! Yay, I am so thrilled for you. I am really looking forward to pics :)

Hope everyone else is doing well too, miss you all xx


----------



## LalaR

All ok here leliana. 34 weeks tomorrow and feeling like a pregnant elephant!!! I went for a 3d scan Friday and we couldn't get any pics as he was facing backwards but we did confirm it is a boy and got the great news that he was head down. 2 scans this week - growth at the hospital and a repeat 3d one at the private clinic. Roll on finishing work 30 May!!!
How are you? Feeling any less sick? xx


----------



## Leliana

Oh bless you Lala, you are so so close to the end now, these final few weeks really drag don't they? Well done you for still working!! Hope your next two scans go well and little man is in a better position for his 3d one ;)

I am doing really well thank you, I had my 12 week scan today and it was amazing. I feel such a sense of relief. Still in morning sickness hell but I have been given such a mental boost today. Feel wonderful :)


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Justkeep! Amazing news :)

Just to let you know I had another chemical pregnancy again so that was two in a row... It sure sucks but have had some tests done for recurrent miscarriage a few weeks so hopefully they can find out what's wrong! Hopefully I'll be back soon. 

Hope you are all well, big hugs Xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Kate. 

That really does suck that you've had another chemical pregnancy. I know its cliché to say it but at least you are falling pregnant quickly. Its not a bad thing that your having the recurrent miscarriage testing carried out. I did and it detected borderline high blood clotting levels so that's why I needed to take a low dose aspirin a day along with a daily clexane injection. You may well be the same and its the most common problem apparently and so easily fixed, just look at me.
Hang in there!! and you will have success again Im sure.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

As promised pictures of Euan...and some of how big Emelia is now in comparison. The first picture shows his little nose skint from the forcep delivery but its healing up nicely.

https://imageshack.com/a/img835/7903/ojwul.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img845/6259/854j.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img841/1184/rhax.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img841/8429/c0ho.jpg


----------



## scoobydrlp

Beautiful pictures justkeep! I hope all is going well with your LOs!!

Kate, I'm so sorry to hear you've had another chemical. I can't imagine the toll that has taken on you. :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Thanks ladies :)

Arwwwww Justkeep, hrs bloody gorgeous, so handsome! Xxxx

Lala - not long for you my dear! Xxx


----------



## LalaR

Gorgeous photos justkeep!!!

Kate, I'm so sorry about your chemical. I had 3 early losses in a row before Bethan so try and keep positive. I hope they find an easily fixable cause for you. Xxxx

4 1/2 weeks to go for me- If I reach my due date!!! My bump is huge this time and head is low so the thought is that I might go early. Knowing my luck I'll still be hanging on at 40+ weeks!!! I'm so disorganised this time. I've just pulled out all the unisex sleep suits and vests from Bethan's old clothes to wash and I really should get my hospital bag packed as hubby wouldn't have a clue!! Still got things to buy as well. Oops!!

How is everyone else doing? L xx


----------



## Leliana

Oh Kate, I really am so sorry you had another chemical :hugs: I really hope the tests bring you some answers and help you conceive soon :hugs: :hugs: I've missed you girl.

Justkeep - Euan is absolutely beautiful!! :flower:

Lala, not long at all for you now, how exciting :D


----------



## LalaR

Just a quick update for you ladies. Lewis Joseph arrived 3 weeks early on Thursday just after midnight. He was a big boy weighing in at 9lb!! My waters went at 36+6 so I had a drip to start the contractions. It was all very quick with a 3h second stage followed by emergency forceps. I'm amazed with myself for only needing gas and air for the last 45mins. I am just so happy to have avoided another section!!

Hope you are all doing well.

Will post pics when I get the laptop out.

L xx


----------



## katestar53

Congrats LaLa! What an entrance :) Sending big hugs & can't wait to see pics Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the successful VBAC Lala! Big boy too...my boys have been big too! Hoping I can follow in your footsteps with the VBAC and early too! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Lala that's brilliant news! Wow what a big boy for 3 weeks early, I wonder what he would have weighed had he went to his due date haha. Hope your all doing well and I'll look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Lala!!


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Lala, wonderful news! I love your baby boy's name too :) I hope you're doing well!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Leliana. We are doing well. I can't believe lewis is 2 weeks old already and my due date is not until next week!!
How are you doing? Feeling better I hope.
Here is a pic of my 2 babies. I have better on my camera but my phone is the only way of accessing the internet just now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scoobydrlp

So cute Lala!


----------



## Leliana

Kate, my lovely, I am just peeking in to say congratulations ;) ;)


----------



## katestar53

Thanks my lovely... Just taking it a day at a time but feeling positive about this one :)

Wow, 24 weeks!!! Thats gone super fast, over half way baked now! And a boy!!! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone else is good Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Much love and Congrats Kate! <3


----------



## katestar53

Thanks Krippy! 3rd tri already for you! Not long now sweetie! Do you know the flavour? Im staying team yellow this time if I can! Xxx


----------



## Krippy

I know... Can't believe I am in the third time already. Going by so fast and we are Team Yellow but I keep thinking girl. I guess we will see come October ;)


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone, just checking in to see how you are all doing. I hope all of you who are pregnant are well and that everyone else is enjoying their baby/babies.
Things are ok here. I can't believe that Bethan is 20 months already. She is such a little live wire and constantly getting into mischief. Great fun though. 
Lewis is now 13 weeks and such a happy placid little boy (unless he is hungry!!) We are having a few stresses with him. He was a bit early and an emergency forceps delivery. He had a neck injury because of it and still has poor head control. We are waiting to see a physio and also been referred to paediatrics because it has been suggested he might have cerebral palsy. I really don't think he does but until he is checked I will worry. Children - one big worry but I wouldn't be without them!! Xx


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry for your worries with lovely Lewis... I agree with your mother instincts and it is always good not to worry unless you need to. But I know how you must be scares... Hoping only great news for you. 
I can't believe how big our little ones are either and the fact I have an even smaller little one coming along... It is so hard to wrap my head around. 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## katestar53

Lovely to hear from you both :) Fingers crossed everything is ok with Lewis Lala. They are such a worry! You think that once you have them in your arms after 9 months of carrying them the worry eases but it just gets worst! 

Harvey is now 21 months & is into everything! Its hard work but I love every second :) I'm coming to the end of first trimester now and can't wait to tell everyone :)

Krippy - Not long now :) You must be excited x


----------



## Leliana

That is so true Kate, I remember when Taylor was here thinking 'Man, I don't know why I was in such a rush for her to be here, it was so much easier when I had her inside!' - it's all such a worry!

Bless you Lala, thinking of you, I really hope Lewis is okay. Hold tight to your mothers instinct, it does count for so much. :hugs: So pleased to hear Bethan is well, I agree this is such a fun age. However, I am not loving the tantrums!!

Ah Krippy, you are so close now! Blimey, doesn't time fly!


----------



## Krippy

I am excited and then I have fleeting moments of panic, lol, knowing how much work it will be and how prepared I will job be. Hahahaha! I just hope my VBAC will happen and I am dying to know whether it is a boy or a girl. 
Raif is 20 months too and very busy but such a wonderful little human... I constantly worry about his feelings with the new baby coming and if he really knows or understands... He is such a sweet boy.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi all!

Lala - I hope you get nothing but good news from your specialist appointments. I'm happy to hear that your mommy instincts feel that everything is ok. 

Krippy, Kate, and Leliana, I bet you all are counting down the days! I'm in the TWW. We aren't actively trying but I think we had some really good timing this month, so I have my fingers crossed. 

Camden is 19 months and is doing great. She's talking up a storm! We started potty training middle of last week and she has really taken to it. She hasn't worn a diaper since Wednesday morning. We had several accidents the first day, and one the second day, but since then she's been dry while awake. We're still working on naps and night, but she's doing pretty well with that too.

Happy to hear from everyone!


----------

